# Smoking and Obamacare #24



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> There in lies the problem. The liberals don't WANT to do the work. They want everything handed to them instead. This will make everyone equal. They can't grasp the fact that there is no equality in any society. There will always be the haves and the have nots, how that comes about will differ. Some will work for it, some will take it from others and others will be given it.


The rights are equal. Geesh, go back to school.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> momee, I usually skip over your long copy and pastes, and I am kicking my self in the butt that I didn't this time.All this crap is only because he is an intelligent, well learned, bi-racial man who won the presidency twice by the votes of the American people. Harvard Constitutional Scholar and professor to add. I can see where some white guy stuck at a desk pushing pencils may be very jealous of him.
> Everything printed there in the above article is nothing but rubbish. Coincidence? Hearsay? Made up more than likely.
> He is the President and he was legally vetted before he could even make the run for office. Nobody expected a black man to win. (Win twice that is). So here come the birthers and Birchers. If any of that is true, then he would not be in office. All of that was checked before he ran. Do you not know that candidates are vetted for that office? Or the office of VP? Heck, the SCOTUS are even vetted.
> How would they react if he was a natural born citizen of the United States with Chinese , Mexican, Arab, Jewish, or Japanese descent. Probably exactly the same.
> The days of the all white government are over. Our country has become very diverse and much more tolerant of other races or ancestry.


Bratty Patty
Bravo. Let us next have a Female President and then a Native American and then my kind. Now that will ruffle the feathers of the Righties. You are right, the days of "whites only" are over, happy to be able to say that.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wrong: this has nothing to do with the Constitution and the 1st Amendment. It is about one group being allowed access to a national monument, while another is denied access. The notes attached to all government monuments read that they were closed because of the shutdown. The National Mall is considered an open air monument and should be closed to EVERYONE equally. The rally should be rescheduled.


It's being held at your house in two weeks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Poor KPG. You and your raw stones could not hold a candle to the pieces that Huck has.
> She is way out of your league, Beezelbub. You are carrying on like a jealous, bitter, old childless woman. But we know what you really are. Hissssssss


Bratty Patty
what she is looking for is for me to post some of my rocks. Fat chance. She collects things like that and brags with it to new folks she tries to befriend. Poor thing, bless her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Who vetted him??? Why has the birth certificate he presented proved to be a fraud?


joeysomma
it has? The fraud is you. No, I take that back, you are nuts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
Boy the Natives are getting restless. Why being so racist towards our President? It was the white Man who treated your Ancestors so badly, not blacks. Why are you on a War Path with black people? Just wonder.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> It's being held at your house in two weeks.


ute4kp
Hurray!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lol!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's good to have validation from newby.



Pixiedust said:


> It seems pretty silly to me. I have read this thread and have to agree with the person who said that she was a sociopath.
> She seems very sick to me. Her's is textbook behavior of one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who remembers the 'good old days' when a political party would be embarrassed by characters like these? It's taken quite a while for them to disappear.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> well, soon she will be old News and will be dancing with her Star,
> Mr. Bachmann. What a Jewel he is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm dancing!



BrattyPatty said:


> Dancin' to the Jailhouse Rock! Uh huh huh
> Elvis has left the building......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, Dame, do I know that. But why would KPG be offering me one? Does she need my help digging herself out?


I don't think that's what she has in mind. Seems more like Goebbel to me. Don't worry. You're protected by the Protective Shield, but be alert.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As well she should be.



Poor Purl said:


> Bratty, I think she's scared of the big girls.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd say it should be reported but Admin seems impervious.



jelun2 said:


> I wonder how long it will take for Hallmark to get back to me about Maxine being used for that type of political statement.
> 
> Isn't there something in TOS about not using copyrighted materials?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this the Twilight Zone? Is anyone speaking the same language? We're out of luck gang.



jelun2 said:


> Here's a funny story.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/08/tea-party-leader-gop-passed-clean-defund-obamcare-and-clean-delay-obamacare-bills/
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a nut to post an inflammatory blog from Outer Net Space. The circumstantial 'evidence' would all be over-ruled by a judge.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't encourage her. Outer Net Space has a million of them, and she's learned to cut and paste. I need something interesting to read....maybe a cereal box.



jelun2 said:


> Nothing I love more than a good conspiracy theory. Do you have any more?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More than enough evidence to convict you of being a gullible dupe &or dope.



joeysomma said:


> More than enough circumstantial evidence to find him guilty of being a fraud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If your conspiracy theory is true, why do you think President Barack Obama is still president of the United States of America into his SECOND term?



joeysomma said:


> Who vetted him??? Why has the birth certificate he presented proved to be a fraud?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone sane on this planet thinks so too......leaving.......



ute4kp said:


> OIC, there is no basis for the claim.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Demographics will take care of that. Done.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Bravo. Let us next have a Female President and then a Native American and then my kind. Now that will ruffle the feathers of the Righties. You are right, the days of "whites only" are over, happy to be able to say that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is janey looking for love in all the wrong places?



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Boy the Natives are getting restless. Why being so racist towards our President? It was the white Man who treated your Ancestors so badly, not blacks. Why are you on a War Path with black people? Just wonder.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you playing Clue or are you just clueless?



joeysomma said:


> I asked who did it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Am I the only one who remembers the 'good old days' when a political party would be embarrassed by characters like these? It's taken quite a while for them to disappear.


John McCain was on the news today talking to other republican senators. He told them how embarrassed he is about how some of his colleagues on the right are handling matters.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is not right!http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/10/08/freezing-death-benefits-boneheaded-and-breaks-trust-rep-says/


No it isn't right. It is awful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> The rights are equal. Geesh, go back to school.


solowey believes that anyone who is a Democrat is accepting handouts from the government. School wouldn't help .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> He was a Navy Seal !!


Yes he was a Navy seal who turned professional wrestler who turned to be the Governor of Minnesota for 1 term. Now he is a conspiracy theorist.
Colorful life!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Are you playing Clue or are you just clueless?


Mrs Peacock in the lounge with a candlestick did it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

LTL you are the kind of person who gives Catholics a bad name. 
The Church does not see things as black and white it sees things in many shades of grey and also other colors. Shayfaye's husband is like many other Catholics and he used his God given brain and his free will to decide what God was telling him. I was never taught anything about being "saved". I learned about it from friends in the Baptist church who believed in this idea. It is not a Catholic belief. The church teaches that Jesus died for our sins but it also teaches that you have to live as Jesus did and use him as an example. I certainly don't see any of that in you and I seriously doubt that Christ would condone your lack of caring for anyone but yourself. Jesus lived with a variety of people from the outcasts of society to the socially acceptable of that time. He said to love the sinner and hate the sin but you hate everybody that doesn't agree with you. That isn't at all what the Church teaches. You are a very narrow minded woman who has adulterated the Church to conform to your anal retentive view of the world and I fell sorry for you. You are not a happy person as happy people have no need or desire to hate others. I also was taught by Catholic priests and nuns that there are many ways to heaven and that God is a loving God and non-Christians will be there too. You and your friends are just a bunch of minor league Bible quoting devils who judge everyone you encounter and the Church also teaches that only God knows anyone's soul. I don't know that either but I do see how awful you are and how judgmental of others you are and I know we are not supposed to do that so you are going down the wrong path. You must be having a difficult time accepting what the new Pope is trying to do. Are you going to send him a letter and tell him how wrong he is by wanting to be more inclusive in the church? I suppose you can judge him too since you have appointed yourself as judge of all. I also taught confirmation classes and you are so out of touch with the Church's teaching you must belong to some fanatical off shoot in the outback of VA. Do you even take the teachings on confession seriously? You surely couldn't receive Communion without confessing all the monstrous lies you tell and all the hateful things you say. Did you forgot about praying for those you hate like President Obama and his family and for people like me? You know part of Confession is also a good faith attempt to not keep committing those same sins or do you have a dispensation from that? You should seriously do an inventory of your own behavior and the moral implications of the beliefs you have. Perhaps your hatred has blinded you. I really resent people who hide behind religion so they can commit attrocities and that is what you and your cohorts are doing. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. I say that for myself and also for you. It's time to stop all this awful hatred and for people to come back to sanity and civility. I have to believe God is very unhappy with all of us and he isn't going to be interested what our politics were but what we did on this earth for the least of our brothers.[/quote]

You just couldn't help yourself, expressing your opinion without being spiteful and racist.

I talked to our deacon last night to make sure what I was saying was correct. He validated that the Catholic Church is not a buffet table. He validated that to be Catholic one must accept all the teachings of the Church. He said that though we may disagree with the Church's Doctrine, it is our duty to follow ALL of the Church's Doctrine. Free Will is a gift that we use to choose between right and wrong, not to choose what we want to believe. That Vatican II was the beginning of the new Catholic Evangelism, through modernization of language but did not in anyway change any of the Church's Doctrine.

Women are respected in the Church, which is obvious with our devotion (not worship) to Mary, the Mother of our Church.

I have no hatred

Our Holy Father believes in the New Evangelization of the Church. That does not change the Church's Doctrine, but brings it out from our churches but into our daily/weekly lives.

We have a new prayer that the Holy Father has asked us to pray. It is a prayer to guide us through life, show us a way of life to live and strive to live that life. It is a way to reflect on our lives, and where improvement is needed. Here are two of the verses:

"Make us valiant witnesses to the Faith of the Church,
and inspire us to speak the truth with love.
Help us to communicate to others the joy that we have received.

Permit us to be united, but not closed; humble but not fearful; simple but not naive; thoughtful, but not over bearing; contemporary, but not superficial; respectful of others, but boldly Your disciples. "

The part that I believe people outside the Church have is understanding that though we live in a contemporary world, the basic tenants of the Church have not changed for thousands of years. Many actions have been done in the past were not always right (and just outright wrong) but the core beliefs of the Church have not changed.

You can disagree with some of the Church's Doctrine; but as a Catholic I will follow them to the best of my ability and continue to believe in its absolute, unquestionable and undeniable Truth that my Church teaches and believes.

http://www.usccb.org/beliefs-and-teachings/what-we-believe/


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

How about a comforting air kiss instead?


BrattyPatty said:


> do your homework and find out. It has not been proven to be a fraud. Maybe in your radical right wing mags, but in the legal world it passed with flying colors. That's why he is serving his second term.
> 
> Jelun, don't slap me too hard :roll:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you believe that anyone older than 12 doesn't understand by now that the "facts" in these stories only fall together the way they do because anything that doesn't fit their scenario goes unmentioned and most of the obscure stuff is to much of a pain to look up so people just accept it?
Like the bit about his roomies at college being Muslims. 
I don't even know where to go to get that info. I have an idea that attempts to find the truth would take you in circles leading back to this guy.



damemary said:


> Don't encourage her. Outer Net Space has a million of them, and she's learned to cut and paste. I need something interesting to read....maybe a cereal box.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Am I the only one who remembers the 'good old days' when a political party would be embarrassed by characters like these? It's taken quite a while for them to disappear.


I do think, damemary, that the 24 hour news cycle keeps them going. Who, but RWNs, have ever thought that this woman was relevant? She is one of 435 members in the House. I don't think she has filed a single piece of legislation that was important. If not for her ravings nobody outside her district would know who she is. 
You are correct, in the old days legislators wanted to be known as statesmen. Now they just want to be known so that FOX will hire them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But hardly one I would choose for memorable quotes, but we all find inspiration in different places.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes he was a Navy seal who turned professional wrestler who turned to be the Governor of Minnesota for 1 term. Now he is a conspiracy theorist.
> Colorful life!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake, I accept that you are a good Catholic obeying your deacon.(Deacon is a layperson, no? )

Not even all clergy interpret things the same way. Perhaps that is changing too. Then there are other beliefs that people hold as firmly as you hold Catholicism. I'm not asking you to believe them, only to respect them. Thank you.



lovethelake said:


> LTL you are the kind of person who gives Catholics a bad name.
> The Church does not see things as black and white it sees things in many shades of grey and also other colors. Shayfaye's husband is like many other Catholics and he used his God given brain and his free will to decide what God was telling him. I was never taught anything about being "saved". I learned about it from friends in the Baptist church who believed in this idea. It is not a Catholic belief. The church teaches that Jesus died for our sins but it also teaches that you have to live as Jesus did and use him as an example. I certainly don't see any of that in you and I seriously doubt that Christ would condone your lack of caring for anyone but yourself. Jesus lived with a variety of people from the outcasts of society to the socially acceptable of that time. He said to love the sinner and hate the sin but you hate everybody that doesn't agree with you. That isn't at all what the Church teaches. You are a very narrow minded woman who has adulterated the Church to conform to your anal retentive view of the world and I fell sorry for you. You are not a happy person as happy people have no need or desire to hate others. I also was taught by Catholic priests and nuns that there are many ways to heaven and that God is a loving God and non-Christians will be there too. You and your friends are just a bunch of minor league Bible quoting devils who judge everyone you encounter and the Church also teaches that only God knows anyone's soul. I don't know that either but I do see how awful you are and how judgmental of others you are and I know we are not supposed to do that so you are going down the wrong path. You must be having a difficult time accepting what the new Pope is trying to do. Are you going to send him a letter and tell him how wrong he is by wanting to be more inclusive in the church? I suppose you can judge him too since you have appointed yourself as judge of all. I also taught confirmation classes and you are so out of touch with the Church's teaching you must belong to some fanatical off shoot in the outback of VA. Do you even take the teachings on confession seriously? You surely couldn't receive Communion without confessing all the monstrous lies you tell and all the hateful things you say. Did you forgot about praying for those you hate like President Obama and his family and for people like me? You know part of Confession is also a good faith attempt to not keep committing those same sins or do you have a dispensation from that? You should seriously do an inventory of your own behavior and the moral implications of the beliefs you have. Perhaps your hatred has blinded you. I really resent people who hide behind religion so they can commit attrocities and that is what you and your cohorts are doing. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. I say that for myself and also for you. It's time to stop all this awful hatred and for people to come back to sanity and civility. I have to believe God is very unhappy with all of us and he isn't going to be interested what our politics were but what we did on this earth for the least of our brothers.


You just couldn't help yourself, expressing your opinion without being spiteful and racist.

I talked to our deacon last night to make sure what I was saying was correct. He validated that the Catholic Church is not a buffet table. He validated that to be Catholic one must accept all the teachings of the Church. He said that though we may disagree with the Church's Doctrine, it is our duty to follow ALL of the Church's Doctrine. Free Will is a gift that we use to choose between right and wrong, not to choose what we want to believe. That Vatican II was the beginning of the new Catholic Evangelism, through modernization of language but did not in anyway change any of the Church's Doctrine.

Women are respected in the Church, which is obvious with our devotion (not worship) to Mary, the Mother of our Church.

I have no hatred

Our Holy Father believes in the New Evangelization of the Church. That does not change the Church's Doctrine, but brings it out from our churches but into our daily/weekly lives.

We have a new prayer that the Holy Father has asked us to pray. It is a prayer to guide us through life, show us a way of life to live and strive to live that life. It is a way to reflect on our lives, and where improvement is needed. Here are two of the verses:

"Make us valiant witnesses to the Faith of the Church,
and inspire us to speak the truth with love.
Help us to communicate to others the joy that we have received.

Permit us to be united, but not closed; humble but not fearful; simple but not naive; thoughtful, but not over bearing; contemporary, but not superficial; respectful of others, but boldly Your disciples. "

The part that I believe people outside the Church have is understanding that though we live in a contemporary world, the basic tenants of the Church have not changed for thousands of years. Many actions have been done in the past were not always right (and just outright wrong) but the core beliefs of the Church have not changed.

You can disagree with some of the Church's Doctrine; but as a Catholic I will follow them to the best of my ability and continue to believe in its absolute, unquestionable and undeniable Truth that my Church teaches and believes.

http://www.usccb.org/beliefs-and-teachings/what-we-believe/[/quote]


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the beat goes on......



jelun2 said:


> Can you believe that anyone older than 12 doesn't understand by now that the "facts" in these stories only fall together the way they do because anything that doesn't fit their scenario goes unmentioned and most of the obscure stuff is to much of a pain to look up so people just accept it?
> Like the bit about his roomies at college being Muslims.
> I don't even know where to go to get that info. I have an idea that attempts to find the truth would take you in circles leading back to this guy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> lovethelake, I accept that you are a good Catholic obeying your deacon.(Deacon is a layperson, no? )
> 
> Not even all clergy interpret things the same way. Perhaps that is changing too. Then there are other beliefs that people hold as firmly as you hold Catholicism. I'm not asking you to believe them, only to respect them. Thank you.


I do respect people that choose a different Higher Power than I do, that is not the issue here. I have never put anyone down for having a different belief than I do (Well, evil and harmful cults are not tolerable). What I have been addressing is all the false facts others have stated about the Church's Doctrine. I have addressed people that mock our belief system. I have addressed the people mocking a priest's clothing.

Your comment was thoughtful. I only pray that others on 'your side of the aisle' would be as thoughtful


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS:

A deacon is a very important and valued lay person in our Church.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_Deacon's_role_in_the_Catholic_church


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

New weekend DC theme song;


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

God Bless the Fisher House. They are doing what the Obama Administration won't do.

They are stepping in to help families with fallen heroes and will offer a grant so that they can bring their loved ones home. This tragedy could have been fixed with one quick signature............Obama's. But he chose to not issue death benefits within the 36 hours as promised, because he chose to make a political red line again.

You can donate to this wonderful orgainization. If you have air miles that you won't be using, you can donate those to cover the airfare for family members to bring their loved ones home.

Shame on Obama's Pentagon


WWW.Fisherhouse.org


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> God Bless the Fisher House. They are doing what the Obama Administration won't do.
> 
> They are stepping in to help families with fallen heroes and will offer a grant so that they can bring their loved ones home. This tragedy could have been fixed with one quick signature............Obama's. But he chose to not issue death benefits within the 36 hours as promised, because he chose to make a political red line again.
> 
> ...


Our government is set up so that one section of it (the House of Reps for instance) can veto anything they deem not good for our country. Our government is set up this way so that no one person can have all the power. The House does not want Obamacare for good reasons. Very good ones. They have the right to do this - this is what our system is all about.

Obama's job is to negotiate. He is not doing that. He is a spoiled child and dictator and wants what he wants.

I do not like what is going on in our government, but the Repubs are getting all the blame that they do not deserve. They are doing what has been done for centuries with positive outcomes. I hope they keep it up and hold out. I applaud them.

Obama needs to step up to the plate and start being a president instead of a dictator. The fall is on him - Obama is the bottom line.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

They can only do that with a super majority. Which is a great thing since several people elected by a small group of voters don't have any interest in governing.


Lukelucy said:


> Our government is set up so that one section of it (the House of Reps for instance) can veto anything they deem not good for our country. Our government is set up this way so that no one person can have all the power. The House does not want Obamacare for good reasons. Very good ones. They have the right to do this - this is what our system is all about.
> 
> Obama's job is to negotiate. He is not doing that. He is a spoiled child and dictator and wants what he wants.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Our government is set up so that one section of it (the House of Reps for instance) can veto anything they deem not good for our country. Our government is set up this way so that no one person can have all the power. The House does not want Obamacare for good reasons. Very good ones. They have the right to do this - this is what our system is all about.
> 
> Obama's job is to negotiate. He is not doing that. He is a spoiled child and dictator and wants what he wants.
> 
> I do not like what is going on in our government, but the Repubs are getting all the blame that they do not deserve. They are doing what has been done for centuries with positive outcomes. I hope they keep it up and hold out. I applaud them.


If we do indeed default I'm sure the majority of Americans will hold you and other TPers to those words. If you folks want full credit for the national and worldwide economic catastrophe that's looming before us, then by all means go ahead.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> The poor thing feels like a victim. All that venom she spews and SHE feel victimized.
> God Bless Her.


Thank you! God _has_ blessed me again and again!

Unfortunately, you and the Liberals have turned your hearts away from God and reap that which you sow.

Ingried (Huckleberry)in particular, has posted how she turned from God and Faith, so it is easy to understand why she is in torment and struggles in this life. She is insecure and tries to 'best' everyone on KP in all things as she tries to raise herself up above all. She doesn't understand, with God, all things are possible.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you! God _has_ blessed me again and again!


I think your ice pack is slipping, Cherf--best run to the bathroom and check it in the mirror.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If we do indeed default I'm sure the majority of Americans will hold you and other TPers to those words. If you folks want full credit for the national and worldwide economic catastrophe that's looming before us, then by all means go ahead.


I stated that "I don't like what is going on in our government" - i.e. I do not want a default. I AM saying that Obama is the bottom line. He gets the blame.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> the basic tenants of the Church have not changed for thousands of years.


Sorry to bring this down to a less exalted level, but I think you mean "basic _tenets_ of the Church." Your sentence tells us that the same people have been renting space in the Church for several millennia.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> Don't you love the dresses the Priests wear while the Nuns wear the Pants? I am very glad as well not to have had the misfortune to have been punished with a Faith that steps all over women.


You gave up your Faith as you've posted. Why, then, are you criticizing other's Faith and at the same time saying "God Bless You." You are confused and hopeless.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You gave up your Faith as you've posted. Why, then, are you criticizing other's Faith and at the same time saying "God Bless You." You are confused and hopeless.


He/she/it/Ingried is most definitely confused and hopeless. Very perceptive, KPG. Evil also.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> now that shows talent, doesn't it. She probably has Kids do it, cheapest you know.


Show us your talent in sewing, painting and knitting Ingried instead of using photos for your avatar of the artwork and flowers placed where you live.

I'd like to see what your talents have produced instead of listening to your insane remarks and ugly insults about others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Show us your talent in sewing, painting and knitting Ingried instead of using photos for your avatar of the artwork and flowers placed where you live.
> 
> I'd like to see what your talents have produced instead of listening to your insane remarks and ugly insults about others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I stated that "I don't like what is going on in our government" - i.e. I do not want a default. I AM saying that Obama is the bottom line. He gets the blame.


No, that would be you and those like you, dear--the ones who are standing up and applauding this catastrophe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> BAzinga! I have a date with my big sister to chill and kill in the World of Warcraft.
> Have a good night all!
> Joey, your homework tonight is to look up vetting, and also look up who does the vetting for Predidential candidates.


Good to know the source of your violent streak.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, that would be you and those like you, dear--the ones who are standing up and applauding this catastrophe.


Applauding? Did you read what I wrote? I said I did not like what was going on. Repeat, Obama is our leader and the bottom line. He has the problem.

I will not read any more of your posts. You are not very nice at all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good to know the source of your violent streak.


KPG,

Loved this reply. Right on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> make of note of this. Too stupid to have picked up on the fact that some Faiths do not believe in Christmas? Your Preacher never told you? When was I poor? News to me. Poor thing you are. Bless you.


Make note of this: I don't have a 'preacher', and I am not stupid. I'll re-post what you have said about your wealth. Your story, not mine.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Gee, you missed how he was six steps away from Kevin Bacon!!! Do you really believe this stuff?



momeee said:


> Huckleberry wrote:" Janeway
> our President, Barack Obama, has life experiences others can only dream of. But folks like you would not know about such values."
> 
> You are correct, and it made me think of an item I read the other day.
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Applauding? Did you read what I wrote? I said I did not like what was going on. Repeat, Obama is our leader and the bottom line. He has the problem.
> 
> I will not read any more of your posts. You are not very nice at all.


You're right, LL--with the nation due to default in one week I'm not feeling very "nice" at all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The majority of Americans just don't see it that way. 
That perspective is not likely to change as the next few days play out. 
People have access to the internet, anyone who is interested can see that the debt limit has been raised dozens of times with no fanfare. 
It is only since uber conservatives have come on board that not paying our debts has become an option. That type of stance is exactly the opposite of how they say they live their lives.



Lukelucy said:


> I stated that "I don't like what is going on in our government" - i.e. I do not want a default. I AM saying that Obama is the bottom line. He gets the blame.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

HAHAHAA, twelve year olds might be excused not understanding how that foolishness works. 
Sadly, some nitwits really do believe that stuff.



shayfaye said:


> Gee, you missed how he was six steps away from Kevin Bacon!!! Do you really believe this stuff?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's right! You did post you do not buy gifts at Christmas for your family members nor Christmas trees. Mostly because you could not afford to do so. I remember now.





Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> make of note of this. Too stupid to have picked up on the fact that some Faiths do not believe in Christmas? Your Preacher never told you?


>>>>> It has nothing to do with your beliefs, it has to do with money according to you.

Here's some of your posts:
Nov 30 13:03:40
Well, nice idea. I have stopped buying Christmas Trees. Much too expensive. I go on Christmas eve to the tree lot and ask for the greens they discard and use that for decorating my Home. The Home smells heavenly with all the greens around.
For a Tree I put lights on a Spruce Tree in the backyard.

Nov 20 10:22:01
I make gifts throughout the year and put them where I can find them (in a Suitcase), wrap with Butcher Paper/add a nice ribbon and all is well. No Credit Card Bills to worry about after the Holidays. Hubby and I have never exchanged gifts and are still in love with each other. May just splurge on a good bottle of Brandy.[/quote]



Huckleberry said:


> When was I poor? News to me.


Here's some of your posts:
Nov 19, 17:59:23
Here a solution how to offset the cost of the special food for the Pup, you just eat Ramen Soup for a week.
That is how we compensate when we have splurged on a meal.

Nov 20 15:03:15
I need to share something my Mom said often when we had
little to eat and complained that the bread was stale and hard:
"Eating hard Bread is not hard, having no Bread it hard".
You see it became stale because it had to be rationed.
One slice a day.
Potatoes were fried in Cod Liver Oil, no other fat available.
Still can smell the stink in the House when speaking about it.
I go just about bunkers when I hear someone having to go to Neiman Marcus or Saks Fifth Avenue and complains about having to do the difficult Christmas shopping.
My wish is that nobody ever goes hungry. It is an almost unbearable pain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But a deacon is not a priest. They aren't schooled in full Church Doctrine the same way. Can't hurt to talk to your priest also. IMHO



lovethelake said:


> PS:
> 
> A deacon is a very important and valued lay person in our Church.
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_Deacon's_role_in_the_Catholic_church


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

HAHAHAAA, it is not wonder you guys believe every scam some right winger posts on the internet. 
You believe everything that is on the internet. 
BTW, why is it so important who has what and who owns what anyway?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's some of your posts:
> Nov 19, 17:59:23
> Here a solution how to offset the cost of the special food for the Pup, you just eat Ramen Soup for a week.
> That is how we compensate when we have splurged on a meal.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> If we do indeed default I'm sure the majority of Americans will hold you and other TPers to those words. If you folks want full credit for the national and worldwide economic catastrophe that's looming before us, then by all means go ahead.


I agree susan. Deep breath. Time will tell.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The majority of Americans just don't see it that way.
> That perspective is not likely to change as the next few days play out.
> People have access to the internet, anyone who is interested can see that the debt limit has been raised dozens of times with no fanfare.
> It is only since uber conservatives have come on board that not paying our debts has become an option. That type of stance is exactly the opposite of how they say they live their lives.


The way I see it is our government has negotiated like this since the beginning. A president might not like what the House does, but in the past, negotiation was what happened. Obama is not a leader from the get-go. I am hoping our country will be different after he is gone. We need a good, strong leader asap.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not sure that matters anyway. Isn't the most important thing to think about and feel what is true and decide what's what?
I think it is best to work things out, isn't that what having one's faith tested is about?



damemary said:


> But a deacon is not a priest. They aren't schooled in full Church Doctrine the same way. Can't hurt to talk to your priest also. IMHO


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> Don't you love the dresses the Priests wear while the Nuns wear the Pants? I am very glad as well not to have had the misfortune to have been punished with a Faith that steps all over women.


No worries, you gave up your Faith long ago remember? BTW: you will be punished (eternal damnation) for doing so.



Huckleberry said:


> Nov 29 11:24:35
> It sounds like you are ALL EMBRACING. That is a lovely thought.
> I have distanced myself from the organized Church.
> Too many ridiculous man-made rules and too little caring about the Needy all around the World.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Huck. Lovely day again. Hope your garden brings you pleasure this time of year. Have a good one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There will be no default. It will only mean the US will no longer be able to borrow anymore. The credit card will be maxed. They will have to make do with the more than $200,000,000,000 per month that is coming into the treasury.


It is time we cut back. Not give the ranch away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think your ice pack is slipping, Cherf--best run to the bathroom and check it in the mirror.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Who is she trying to convince?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> now that shows talent, doesn't it. She probably has Kids do it, cheapest you know.


I've showed you some of my talent. Why don't you show some of yours?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> HAHAHAAA, it is not wonder you guys believe every scam some right winger posts on the internet.
> You believe everything that is on the internet.
> BTW, why is it so important who has what and who owns what anyway?


I have no idea, Jelun--in fact, I'm dumbfounded. I've never run across anyone else who's willing to root through months and months of posts to gather ammunition against someone _they've never met in their life_. It defies belief--KPG has lost all perspective, and that's putting it nicely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not in most people's opinion. GOP has that dishonor.



Lukelucy said:


> I stated that "I don't like what is going on in our government" - i.e. I do not want a default. I AM saying that Obama is the bottom line. He gets the blame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry to bring this down to a less exalted level, but I think you mean "basic _tenets_ of the Church." Your sentence tells us that the same people have been renting space in the Church for several millennia.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're a good proof reader, and a great comedienne.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The way I see it is our government has negotiated like this since the beginning. A president might not like what the House does, but in the past, negotiation was what happened. Obama is not a leader from the get-go. I am hoping our country will be different after he is gone. We need a good, strong leader asap.


Who--Cruz? The fact that you're eager to yank a duly-elected President out of office and replace him with your own personal favorite shows that the game is already lost. As a nation, we're finished. Congratulations.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're a good proof reader, and a great comedienne.


She is--that one got right past me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess you're more of a visual person.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Show us your talent in sewing, painting and knitting Ingried instead of using photos for your avatar of the artwork and flowers placed where you live.
> 
> I'd like to see what your talents have produced instead of listening to your insane remarks and ugly insults about others.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, that would be you and those like you, dear--the ones who are standing up and applauding this catastrophe.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Promises. Promises.



Lukelucy said:


> Applauding? Did you read what I wrote? I said I did not like what was going on. Repeat, Obama is our leader and the bottom line. He has the problem.
> 
> I will not read any more of your posts. You are not very nice at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Bravo. Let us next have a Female President and then a Native American and then my kind. Now that will ruffle the feathers of the Righties. You are right, the days of "whites only" are over, happy to be able to say that.


I'll bite. What 'kind' are you? Alien? Purple?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There will be no default. It will only mean the US will no longer be able to borrow anymore. The credit card will be maxed. They will have to make do with the more than $200,000,000,000 per month that is coming into the treasury.


To be brutally frank, you're talking like a fool. For once in your life break away from your right-wing sources and listen to what our business leaders have to say. Listen to the warnings of other world leaders. Check out the stock market and note how far it's fallen since October 1st. Then come back here and try to tell us once again that a default is no big deal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

momee and the rest of the minions actually read, digest and pass on this nonsense. I have to keep reminding myself. I can't fathom this level of ignorance.



shayfaye said:


> Gee, you missed how he was six steps away from Kevin Bacon!!! Do you really believe this stuff?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> what she is looking for is for me to post some of my rocks. Fat chance. She collects things like that and brags with it to new folks she tries to befriend. Poor thing, bless her.


I AM blessed. I couldn't care less about your rocks. We've all seen the proof they reside only in your head anyway.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My niceness, never very strong, is now at low ebb.



susanmos2000 said:


> You're right, LL--with the nation due to default in one week I'm not feeling very "nice" at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> To be brutally frank, you're talking like a fool. For once in your life break away from your right-wing sources and listen to what our business leaders have to say. Listen to the warnings of other world leaders. Check out the stock market and note how far it's fallen since October 1st. Then come back here and try to tell us once again that a default is no big deal.


You have become one of the wild dogs. :-(  :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> The majority of Americans just don't see it that way.
> That perspective is not likely to change as the next few days play out.
> People have access to the internet, anyone who is interested can see that the debt limit has been raised dozens of times with no fanfare.
> It is only since uber conservatives have come on board that not paying our debts has become an option. That type of stance is exactly the opposite of how they say they live their lives.


They have always drawn a line between their lives and everyone else's. This time though, it will affect everyone. Dam nation. (Spelling for effect.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I stated that "I don't like what is going on in our government" - i.e. I do not want a default. I AM saying that Obama is the bottom line. He gets the blame.


Lukelucy
The Tea Party Nuts will get all of the blame. Watch it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you have anything to do with your time Cherf? Have you driven everyone else out of the house? No pets? A snake perhaps? No cheap workers to oversee? Just trying to make sense of you.



knitpresentgifts said:



> Here's some of your posts:
> Nov 19, 17:59:23
> Here a solution how to offset the cost of the special food for the Pup, you just eat Ramen Soup for a week.
> That is how we compensate when we have splurged on a meal.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> lovethelake, I accept that you are a good Catholic obeying your deacon.(Deacon is a layperson, no? )


You say you're a Catholic and don't know who a Deacon is?

Thanks for confirming your Faith.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have become one of the wild dogs. :-(  :thumbdown:


Country Bumpkins
and you are finally showing your real self. You did a good job for a while to deceive some. However the XXXXX always emerges.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering.....You got it jelun! It doesn't matter. Some things are said for the reaction they cause. Shhhh! >



jelun2 said:


> HAHAHAAA, it is not wonder you guys believe every scam some right winger posts on the internet.
> You believe everything that is on the internet.
> BTW, why is it so important who has what and who owns what anyway?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> God Bless the Fisher House. They are doing what the Obama Administration won't do.
> 
> They are stepping in to help families with fallen heroes and will offer a grant so that they can bring their loved ones home. This tragedy could have been fixed with one quick signature............Obama's. But he chose to not issue death benefits within the 36 hours as promised, because he chose to make a political red line again.
> 
> ...


Thank you and thank you for posting about the Fisherhouse!

We have indicated a sizable donation be paid to that organization in our Estate Plan. We love what they do and support them!

Obama has reached rock bottom by blocking the death benefits being paid to service member's survivors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are a nut to post an inflammatory blog from Outer Net Space. The circumstantial 'evidence' would all be over-ruled by a judge.damemary
> that stuff is their "literature". Shakespeare is far too much for them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Our government is set up so that one section of it (the House of Reps for instance) can veto anything they deem not good for our country. Our government is set up this way so that no one person can have all the power. The House does not want Obamacare for good reasons. Very good ones. They have the right to do this - this is what our system is all about.
> 
> Obama's job is to negotiate. He is not doing that. He is a spoiled child and dictator and wants what he wants.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But the amount coming into the Treasury will also fall due to another severe recession. And credit is not rebuilt easily. Our status as a great military power will be gone because we will have lost the option to respond to our enemies. And China can jerk all its money out of our Treasuries and build up their own strength. Do they fight with or become allies with Russia? Think of any of this? I didn't think so or you wouldn't be so cavalier.



joeysomma said:


> There will be no default. It will only mean the US will no longer be able to borrow anymore. The credit card will be maxed. They will have to make do with the more than $200,000,000,000 per month that is coming into the treasury.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you and thank you for posting about the Fisherhouse!
> 
> We have indicated a sizable donation be paid to that organization in our Estate Plan.


I wonder what form that would take--proceeds from the multiple oil wells you once boasted of? A hand-painted bowling ball of their very own?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Too bad that someone doesn't know the difference between loving God and loving a church. 

It really doesn't matter what anyone "believes" what is true is true. We will find out what and if the after life is after this life is over. 
The advantage for those who are not involved in an organized religion is that we are open to any possibility.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> and you are finally showing your real self. You did a good job for a while to deceive some. However the XXXXX always emerges.


How is that? Just because I point out something that everyone knows? Who have I deceived? I am not the one that changes my names back and forth. So who is the one deceiving someone? It is not me. It is you. Shame on you! We all know it . Also that the others do it too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Loved this reply. Right on.


Would like to believe she keeps her violent actions restrained to the computer only.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Faith is not expected to be tested by your mind. I guess that's why I left after 13 years of Catholic education. But I know the teachings pretty well. It's thorough and it's lasted over 2000 years.



jelun2 said:


> I am not sure that matters anyway. Isn't the most important thing to think about and feel what is true and decide what's what?
> I think it is best to work things out, isn't that what having one's faith tested is about?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're a good proof reader, and a great comedienne.


Not to brag, but I have been told I was an _impeccable_ proofreader. Of course, that was 45 years ago, when reading was much easier. And now you've seen a demonstration of my talent.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> that stuff is their "literature". Shakespeare is far too much for them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't your phone ringing or something Cherf?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> But the amount coming into the Treasury will also fall due to another severe recession. And credit is not rebuilt easily. Our status as a great military power will be gone because we will have lost the option to respond to our enemies. And China can jerk all its money out of our Treasuries and build up their own strength. Do they fight with or become allies with Russia? Think of any of this? I didn't think so or you wouldn't be so cavalier.


Agree--the TPers haven't thought about this at all. The sudden money crunch and zero credit balance will be the least of it--defaulting will be a proof positive to our friends and enemies throughout the world that we can no longer function as a nation. If a country's government isn't functioning then there is no country. Period.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> To be brutally frank, you're talking like a fool. For once in your life break away from your right-wing sources and listen to what our business leaders have to say. Listen to the warnings of other world leaders. Check out the stock market and note how far it's fallen since October 1st. Then come back here and try to tell us once again that a default is no big deal.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear Costa Rica is nice.



susanmos2000 said:


> Who--Cruz? The fact that you're eager to yank a duly-elected President out of office and replace him with your own personal favorite shows that the game is already lost. As a nation, we're finished. Congratulations.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I hear Costa Rica is nice.


Yes, and there's Belize as well. Unless the Tea Party has a supply of wigs and false mustaches to distribute to its members these gals might as well start packing their bags--I think the level of public scorn and ridicule will be more than even they can take.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> HAHAHAAA, it is not wonder you guys believe every scam some right winger posts on the internet.
> You believe everything that is on the internet.
> BTW, why is it so important who has what and who owns what anyway?


Ha ha Ha. Are Ingried's posts the Truth or Lies? She's the one that posts the words - let her tell us if she speaks the truth of if she denies her own words, lies.

It is of upmost importance to Ingried what she possesses and believes is 'her' truth. She is very materialistic and insecure.

BTW: is this another case of you ignoring all the non-Libs's posts? 
Failure is your only option.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is truth in what she's saying. A default is a big deal for everyone. A catastrophe in the making. It will knock at everyone's door and change life as we know it.



Country Bumpkins said:


> You have become one of the wild dogs. :-(  :thumbdown:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have become one of the wild dogs. :-(  :thumbdown:


Strong words to use for such a thoughtful statement:



Susanmos2000 said:


> To be brutally frank, you're talking like a fool. For once in your life break away from your right-wing sources and listen to what our business leaders have to say. Listen to the warnings of other world leaders. Check out the stock market and note how far it's fallen since October 1st. Then come back here and try to tell us once again that a default is no big deal.


You may recall that the stock market dipped the last time the idiots in Congress refused to raise the debt ceiling. Actions do have consequences.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There will be no default. It will only mean the US will no longer be able to borrow anymore. The credit card will be maxed. They will have to make do with the more than $200,000,000,000 per month that is coming into the treasury.


 :thumbup: Obama lied about this as well. He is really out-doing himself this week. Signs of his desperation .... he just called the leaders into a meeting. About damn time he performs his job as the President of the UNITED states.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> But the amount coming into the Treasury will also fall due to another severe recession. And credit is not rebuilt easily. Our status as a great military power will be gone because we will have lost the option to respond to our enemies. And China can jerk all its money out of our Treasuries and build up their own strength. Do they fight with or become allies with Russia? Think of any of this? I didn't think so or you wouldn't be so cavalier.


*I* didn't think of any of that, either. Now I have something to stay up all night worrying about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Too bad that someone doesn't know the difference between loving God and loving a church.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what anyone "believes" what is true is true. We will find out what and if the after life is after this life is over.
> The advantage for those who are not involved in an organized religion is that we are open to any possibility.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> She is--that one got right past me.


No surprise there - everything does (go right past you).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> God Bless the Fisher House. They are doing what the Obama Administration won't do.
> 
> They are stepping in to help families with fallen heroes and will offer a grant so that they can bring their loved ones home. This tragedy could have been fixed with one quick signature............Obama's. But he chose to not issue death benefits within the 36 hours as promised, because he chose to make a political red line again.
> 
> ...


The Fisher House Foundation is a wonderful organization. The Fisher Houses themselves are an incredible benefit to people with loved ones in VA Hospitals far from home. While a friend of mine was in hospice at a VA hospital, his son and I stayed at the hospital's Fisher House. We couldn't have done all we wanted to do for my friend without the Fisher House Foundation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have become one of the wild dogs. :-(  :thumbdown:


I'm sorry to disagree, she has been one of the pack for as long as I've been on KP.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> The Tea Party Nuts will get all of the blame. Watch it.


You cannot place the blame on people who don't hold elected positions in Congress or the White House.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot place the blame on people who don't hold elected positions in Congress or the White House.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> and you are finally showing your real self. You did a good job for a while to deceive some. However the XXXXX always emerges.


Hey Ingreid - how about it? Are your words posted the Truth or Lies?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> that stuff is their "literature". Shakespeare is far too much for them.


Hey Ingried. Are your posted words the Truth or Lies? We're all anxious to know!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> The Tea Party Nuts will get all of the blame. Watch it.


Hey Ingried. What 'are' you; you know what 'type' are you like you posted recently?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Faith is not expected to be tested by your mind. I guess that's why I left after 13 years of Catholic education. But I know the teachings pretty well. It's thorough and it's lasted over 2000 years.


You know the teaching pretty well? Didn't fool me nor anyone else with your lack of knowledge.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha ha Ha. Are Ingried's posts the Truth or Lies? She's the one that posts the words - let her tell us if she speaks the truth of if she denies her own words, lies.
> 
> It is of upmost importance to Ingried what she possesses and believes is 'her' truth. She is very materialistic and insecure.
> 
> ...


KPG
"upmost" ? Is that a new word? Where may we look it up? Not in our vocabulary. You may want to explain its meaning to us. BTW Ingried must be a woman of means or she could not have moved to Paradise. We, her friends, are happy for her why are you so jealous?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know the teaching pretty well? Didn't fool me nor anyone else with your lack of knowledge.


KPG
keep posting. You are some dumb XXXXX.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> "upmost" ? Is that a new word? Where may we look it up? Not in our vocabulary. You may want to explain its meaning to us. BTW Ingried must be a woman of means or she could not have moved to Paradise. We, her friends, are happy for her why are you so jealous?


Now who is deceiving? Not me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey Ingried. What 'are' you; you know what 'type' are you like you posted recently?


KPG
already hitting the sauce? This early? That many problems to drown? Oh, it is a few hours later where you are but still too early to become wasted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now who is deceiving? Not me.


Country Bumpkins
want to 'splain your answer to my posting you quote?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> want to 'splain your answer to my posting you quote?


no


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> "upmost" ? Is that a new word? Where may we look it up? Not in our vocabulary. You may want to explain its meaning to us. BTW Ingried must be a woman of means or she could not have moved to Paradise. We, her friends, are happy for her why are you so jealous?


Yep - you're so interested in personal wealth, I coined the word just for you! Glad you caught it.

Now, down to business: You live in the "SHOW ME" state, so time for show and tell;

1) tell me, will you buy a Christmas tree this year or are funds just too tight?

2) tell me, what "type" are you so I'll be able to write-in your name on a ballot

3) tell me, are your words on KP the Truth or Lies?

4) show me some of your sewn items

5) show me some of your knitting projects

6) you may look up any word in one of your many dictionaries that you collect and own

7) do tell and show me what island of Paradise do you now live on with 'your' means? Is is that one off the California coast? Show me some pics.

8) show me your beautiful home and your extensive fine jewelry collection instead of insulting all others who post some of theirs

9) show and tell me all the names of the Tea Party members who represent us in Congress


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

1. You deliberately misunderstand.

2. You can't understand.

3. You have nothing of consequence to say.

4. All of the above.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You say you're a Catholic and don't know who a Deacon is?
> 
> Thanks for confirming your Faith.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and there's Belize as well. Unless the Tea Party has a supply of wigs and false mustaches to distribute to its members these gals might as well start packing their bags--I think the level of public scorn and ridicule will be more than even they can take.


susanmos2000
they are already pxxxxxx in their bloomers. Fear is creeping up on them. Got to love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If they drive this country to default, I think many will leave.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and there's Belize as well. Unless the Tea Party has a supply of wigs and false mustaches to distribute to its members these gals might as well start packing their bags--I think the level of public scorn and ridicule will be more than even they can take.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes I can't resist your ignorance. I'm working on it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha ha Ha. Are Ingried's posts the Truth or Lies? She's the one that posts the words - let her tell us if she speaks the truth of if she denies her own words, lies.
> 
> It is of upmost importance to Ingried what she possesses and believes is 'her' truth. She is very materialistic and insecure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> There is truth in what she's saying. A default is a big deal for everyone. A catastrophe in the making. It will knock at everyone's door and change life as we know it.


I just received an email request to sign this petition:



> From the government shutdown to the debt ceiling, Tea Party Republicans have wreaked enough havoc on our country. Democrats must stand strong -- demand a vote on a clean continuing resolution to reopen the government -- and don't capitulate on Social Security, Obamacare, or other vital programs. *In effect, the Tea Party Republicans are behaving like fiscal terrorists, with a similar philosophy: what you cannot accomplish through normal consensus-building processes, you attempt to impose on society by one form of violence or another.* President Obama called it extortion; he is correct. Consensual governance means just that--acceding to lawfully-arrived-at laws and decisions. If you wish to change them, use lawful--not strong-arm--processes.


 I only wish I thought petitions help. Anyway, my Congressman (whom this is being sent to) usually votes as I would.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> You may recall that the stock market dipped the last time the idiots in Congress refused to raise the debt ceiling. Actions do have consequences.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry. That's just some of my thoughts. It's making me sick. Such ignorance in the face of disaster. It will touch everyone.



Poor Purl said:


> *I* didn't think of any of that, either. Now I have something to stay up all night worrying about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You missed it too, didn't you?



knitpresentgifts said:


> No surprise there - everything does (go right past you).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting. You are some dumb XXXXX.


What's your problem Ingried? Cannot you back up with proof anything you post?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - you're so interested in personal wealth, I coined the word just for you! Glad you caught it.
> 
> Now, down to business:
> 
> ...


KPG
keep posting so that the new folks go and search my list of postings to confirm that you are tuity fruity. Hope you are not
without supervision at home. In fact I am surprised they let you use the computer. ow down to business as you say: upmost? Coined it just for me? Don't stroke yourself. It is senseless. As to the rest of your posting, it is very entertaining. Looks like the writing of a Kid sitting in a Sandbox with the pants filled with poop being angry at the others because they do not want to play with it. Time to grow up.
No Christmas Tree, we do not celebrate Christmas in my Faith. Are you selling those too and looking for customers? Sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now who is deceiving? Not me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And Cherf is an expert in all religions of the world....and probably outer space too.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting. You are some dumb XXXXX.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> already hitting the sauce? This early? That many problems to drown? Oh, it is a few hours later where you are but still too early to become wasted.


It is you who enjoy lies and alcohol.

Come on Ingried, show me something of your truths and intelligence that you post all about on KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If only she'd just take a long nap.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> already hitting the sauce? This early? That many problems to drown? Oh, it is a few hours later where you are but still too early to become wasted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't you try to show some intelligence instead of arrogance? Eat your heart out for answers to your silly questions. Have a nice nap. Cheers.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - you're so interested in personal wealth, I coined the word just for you! Glad you caught it.
> 
> Now, down to business: You live in the "SHOW ME" state, so time for show and tell;
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting so that the new folks go and search my list of postings to confirm that you are tuity fruity.
> 
> Hope you are not without supervision at home. In fact I am surprised they let you use the computer.
> ...


No need for people to read through your ridiculous THOUSANDS of posts of NOTHING. I've posted some of your back posts along with the dates and time stamps which refute your own recent words. Anyone, can read your nonsense, just as I have.

Anyone who is interested to read your or my posts can ascertain who has the intelligence and something to say vs. who is the fruitcake and liar.

I am surprised you refuse to post photos of your handmade projects that you brag about endlessly.

Wonders never cease.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I sign every reasonable petition that comes my way....and that's a lot. I do not donate however. Don't know where it goes.



Poor Purl said:


> I only wish I thought petitions help. Anyway, my Congressman (whom this is being sent to) usually votes as I would.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're mixing people up again. This post was from Huck. They are quite different people but admire each other.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What's your problem Ingried? Cannot you back up with proof anything you post?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> If only she'd just take a long nap.


damemary
she is scared to close her eyes Has made too many enemies around her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> already hitting the sauce? This early? That many problems to drown? Oh, it is a few hours later where you are but still too early to become wasted.


That's all you got? Insults and lies? You are one sorry representation of a human being.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're mixing people up again. This post was from Huck. They are quite different people but admire each other.


 :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep posting so that the new folks go and search my list of postings to confirm that you are tuity fruity. Hope you are not
> without supervision at home. In fact I am surprised they let you use the computer. ow down to business as you say: upmost? Coined it just for me? Don't stroke yourself. It is senseless. As to the rest of your posting, it is very entertaining. Looks like the writing of a Kid sitting in a Sandbox with the pants filled with poop being angry at the others because they do not want to play with it. Time to grow up.
> No Christmas Tree, we do not celebrate Christmas in my Faith. Are you selling those too and looking for customers? Sorry.


What's your problem Ingried? Can't you back up with proof any of the tales you post?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> she is scared to close her eyes Has made too many enemies around her.


What's your problem Ingried? Can't you back up with proof any of the tales you post? If you had it you'd post it. I'll wait.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is you who enjoy lies and alcohol.
> 
> Come on Ingried, show me something of your truths and intelligence that you post all about on KP.


KPG
I certainly enjoy a glass of fine Wine with Dinner at a Winery and at home with my whippersnapper and friends. A good Cognac of course is adding elegance to any gettogether. All that other stuff I leave for you. BTW don't forget to keep posting while you are still somewhat lucid. Huck.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I certainly enjoy a glass of fine Wine with Dinner at a Winery and at home with my whippersnapper and friends. A good Cognac of course is adding elegance to any gettogether. All that other stuff I leave for you.
> BTW don't forget to keep posting. Huck.


What's your problem Ingried? Can't you back up with proof any of the tales you post? You are incapable of answering a question so use pictures instead of posting more of your lies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
what makes you so lonely? You can't even wait until someone has posted and perhaps edited? What is driving you nuts? Or better, WHO is driving you nuts?

Your behavior attracts Hornets not Butterflies. Think about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> what makes you so lonely? You can't even wait until someone has posted and perhaps edited? What is driving you nuts? Or better, WHO is driving you nuts?


What's your problem Ingried - you're posting about too much drinking so early out there in MO. Did someone catch a typo you made and call you out on it? That's ridiculous and has been discussed and refuted hundreds of times on KP by your Liberal buddies as a worthless argument.

Can't you back up with proof any of the tales you post? You are incapable of answering a question so use pictures instead of posting more of your lies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
keep posting so that the new folks go and search my list of postings to confirm that you are tuity fruity. Hope you are not
without supervision at home. In fact I am surprised they let you use the computer. Now down to business as you say: upmost? Coined it just for me? Don't stroke yourself. It is senseless. As to the rest of your posting, it is very entertaining. Looks like the writing of a Kid sitting in a Sandbox with the pants filled with poop being angry at the others because they do not want to play with it. Time to grow up.
No Christmas Tree, we do not celebrate Christmas in my Faith. Are you selling those too and looking for customers? Sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Standing up for the Constitution!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

HEARINGS ABOUT DISABILITY FRAUD:
A handful of greedy bastards have made Life miserable for those who tried to do their job according to the rules. Finally this issue and others to come are looked at very seriously. Heads will roll. 
A greedy Lawyer, hore Doctors (description by the Lawyer) and a corrupt Judge are just the beginning of the story. Much of
this has occured due to shortage of case workers. Obviously the right Right wants smaller government to screw around with our money even more.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That is correct, damemary, a deacon is NOT a priest. 
A deacon is also not a lay member of the community.

http://www.usccb.org/beliefs-and-teachings/vocations/diaconate/

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04647c.htm

So while you, damemary, didn't strut around showing your stuff, you were the one who was correct. 
Just goes to prove that the noisy one, the bombastic one is very often the one who is loud and insulting because s/he doesn't know what the heck s/he is talking about.

But a deacon is not a priest. They aren't schooled in full Church Doctrine the same way. Can't hurt to talk to your priest also. IMHO

lovethelake wrote:
PS:

A deacon is a very important and valued lay person in our Church.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_Deacon's_role_in_the_Catholic_church


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - especially when they've been heralding its greatness for so long. The Administration is going to have a lot of unhappy customers STILL with no health insurance AND owing a penalty for having no coverage if they don't buy any. There goes those votes ....


Don't forget the ones that will have their rates and deductibles go up substantially. They certainly are in for quite the shock when they finally wake up.

Allowing the young and healthy to stay on their parents insurance until they are 26, will certainly cut into the base support for Obamacare. What were they thinking when they allowed this?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Oh yeah, they are filmed right in the middle of the areas where all the rich folks who we supposedly hate are wandering around.
> You do understand where 30 Rockerfeller Center is? You understand that the people you are seeing are not NYers, they are tourists, right?
> I am not familiar with the recording studios in California, however, I imagine it is the same. The natives put their heads down and plow right by.
> Just listen, they are talking to folks from Iowa and Kentucky.


I listen to the interviewees, as it's usually the most enjoyable part of their shows, and they have many from the NY/NJ area, as well as from other parts of the country. Where do you get your information that only tourists are interviewed? A lot of the "natives" want their 15 seconds of fame so will talk to the person if they know who they are, i.e. Jay Leno or Jimmy Kimmel, and then boast about being on TV.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Great now you mock people new to chit chat or to the site.
> 
> Explaining that this thread is not for the faint of heart, is kind and can be done in a PM. Public ridicule is deplorable.


LTL, consider the source. That behavior is predictable, yet deplorable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> what makes you so lonely? You can't even wait until someone has posted and perhaps edited? What is driving you nuts? Or better, WHO is driving you nuts?
> 
> Your behavior attracts Hornets not Butterflies. Think about it.


Don't think so: here's me showing some of my pictures of the butterflies I attract in my garden by my actions taken - where's yours? Think about who created them and resolve your troubles and your mind by seeking Him. Then you'll not need to tip your glass and be lonely ever again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I will yield to your obviously superior knowledge about making a fool out of oneself in a "man on the street" interview and then boasting about being on TV.



soloweygirl said:


> I listen to the interviewees, as it's usually the most enjoyable part of their shows, and they have many from the NY/NJ area, as well as from other parts of the country. Where do you get your information that only tourists are interviewed? A lot of the "natives" want their 15 seconds of fame so will talk to the person if they know who they are, i.e. Jay Leno or Jimmy Kimmel, and then boast about being on TV.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Because she's going to be scrambling for a party--any party--to affiliate with after the TP gets flushed down the national toilet.


The Tea Party is NOT a political party in the way the Republicans, Democrats are. When are you going to realize that. They support candidates and help them get elected. At times the work with the Republican Party, but are not a part of the Republican party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't forget the ones that will have their rates and deductibles go up substantially. They certainly are in for quite the shock when they finally wake up.
> 
> Allowing the young and healthy to stay on their parents insurance until they are 26, will certainly cut into the base support for Obamacare. What were they thinking when they allowed this?


The sleeping dragon has awakened this week! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> not my problem when you are too dumb to find what I discovered.


 You have discovered NOTHING, any fool can see that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't think so: here's me showing some of my pictures of the butterflies I attract in my garden by my actions taken - where's yours? Think about who created them and resolve your troubles and your mind by seeking Him. Then you'll not need to tip your glass and be lonely ever again.


KPG
I love Butterflies and have many bushes planted just for them.
You hold on to your Faith and I keep mine. We do not flaunt our Religion. It is a very private matter. We do not try and sell our Faith, we attract to it in quiet ways. You asked for a picture of mine and here it is


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> dxxxx you are dense or just in need of saying anything no matter how stupid just to be occupied? Lonely? Your player playing without you again?


Why won't you answer the question, Huckleberry? To refresh your memory : Do you know how many people signed up for the insurance?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I will yield to your obviously superior knowledge about making a fool out of oneself in a "man on the street" interview and then boasting about being on TV.


Is this you ignoring a non-Lib post yet again?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The Tea Party is NOT a political party in the way the Republicans, Democrats are. When are you going to realize that. They support candidates and help them get elected. At times the work with the Republican Party, but are not a part of the Republican party.


 :thumbup: She'll never get anything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You have discovered NOTHING, any fool can see that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> hallucinating again or too much liquid already? Oh I see it is that time. Thought is was earlier. Bless you dear.
> 
> ...did you "received" ? Didn't your parents teach you proper language? Poor thing.


Stop beating around the bush and answer the question. How many people have signed up for the insurance?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why won't you answer the question, Huckleberry? To refresh your memory : Do you know how many people signed up for the insurance?


soloweygirl
I shall report at my leisure. Pushy, pushy aren't you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I love Butterflies and have many bushes planted just for them.
> You hold on to your Faith and I keep mine. We do not flaunt our Religion. It is a very private matter. We do not try and sell our Faith, we attract to it in quiet ways. You asked for a picture of mine and here it is


Sure you do lying Ingried. You have no Faith so hold on tight for the ride! You don't know when or how to be quiet nor private.

You brag about everything and have nothing of the things you proclaim mostly because of your own actions and the way you to choose to treat others.

I used to feel sorry for you but no longer. You are a sorry being.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The Tea Party is NOT a political party in the way the Republicans, Democrats are. When are you going to realize that. They support candidates and help them get elected. At times the work with the Republican Party, but are not a part of the Republican party.


soloweygirl
missed that important part of the GOP and for so many years? The Tea Party is the tail wagging the dog. In other words a handful of nuts intimidating the wimps. Very, very sad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I love Butterflies and have many bushes planted just for them.
> You hold on to your Faith and I keep mine. We do not flaunt our Religion. It is a very private matter. We do not try and sell our Faith, we attract to it in quiet ways. You asked for a picture of mine and here it is


Is that a photo of a hornet that you place your Faith in hanging in your living place? Because you don't have a Faith or follow any religious beliefs. Remember? These are * your * words aren't they? Or just another of your lies? Oh, I know, its both.



Huckleberry said:


> Nov 29 11:24:35
> It sounds like you are ALL EMBRACING. That is a lovely thought.
> I have distanced myself from the organized Church.
> Too many ridiculous man-made rules and too little caring about the Needy all around the World.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll bite. What 'kind' are you? Alien? Purple?


   :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is that? Just because I point out something that everyone knows? Who have I deceived? I am not the one that changes my names back and forth. So who is the one deceiving someone? It is not me. It is you. Shame on you! We all know it . Also that the others do it too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would like to believe she keeps her violent actions restrained to the computer only.


Naw. Her life must be a mess. She leaves a broad path of hate everywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
you are so troubled. No-one is listening to you at home? At least you have us to have some contact to the outside world. We shall try to keep you busy. You can count on that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Obama lied about this as well. He is really out-doing himself this week. Signs of his desperation .... he just called the leaders into a meeting. About damn time he performs his job as the President of the UNITED states.


Right as always.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Unlike Huckleberry, you prove what you are and do every single day.
> It gets uglier as time goes on.


Have you taken a look in the mirror lately? You are describing yourself to a tee, definitely getting uglier as each day passes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sure you do lying Ingried. You have no Faith so hold on tight for the ride! You don't know when or how to be quiet nor private.
> 
> You brag about everything and have nothing of the things you proclaim mostly because of your own actions and the way you to choose to treat others.
> 
> I used to feel sorry for you but no longer. You are a sorry being.


I never felt sorry. Saw through it right away. Didn't want to waste my time on something that is not worth it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
Huckleberry wrote what? Just another lie folks. Read my posting list and you won't find what she writes. Someone to the rescue of KPG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you are so troubled. No-one is listening to you at home? At least you have us to have some contact to the outside world. We shall try to keep you busy. You can count on that.


Bottoms up Ingried. Drown yourself in your misery and lies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have you taken a look in the mirror lately? You are describing yourself to a tee, definitely getting uglier as each day passes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I never felt sorry. Saw through it right away. Didn't want to waste my time on something that is not worth it.


Yes, but somebody needs to care for her. She is out lost in the world and a menace to society.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but somebody needs to care for her. She is out lost in the world.


Yup, Obama can take care of her. Maybe he will take her home and feed her, clothe her, pay for her health care... Of course, he'll use our tax payer monies. Naw, he only cares about himself. He won't help anyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup, Obama can take care of her. Maybe he will take her home and feed her, clothe her, pay for her health care... Of course, he'll use our tax payer monies. Naw, he only cares about himself. He won't help anyone.


Yes - you are correct!  Yet, he may share a snort of his stash. That may help her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> our President, Barack Obama, has life experiences others can only dream of. But folks like you would not know about such values.


Huckelberry, you have no idea what life experiences Obama has either. Stop pretending you do. All you know is what the machine that got him elected wants you to know, and that isn't much. The very fact that you actually believe what is printed speaks volumes on your level of intelligence.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckelberry, you have no idea what life experiences Obama has either. Stop pretending you do. All you know is what the machine that got him elected wants you to know, and that isn't much. The very fact that you actually believe what is printed speaks volumes on your level of intelligence.


Solo, you know what is weird? The media doesn't tell of any wonderful experiences in the life of Barry. I don't know what fantastic experiences of a terrific life lived thus far she thinks he had, do you? The media intentionally buried his embarrassing and meaningless past.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Bravo. Let us next have a Female President and then a Native American and then my kind. Now that will ruffle the feathers of the Righties. You are right, the days of "whites only" are over, happy to be able to say that.


Your kind? What are you an unidentified new species living in the U.S.?

Never mind I already know the answer and it's not pleasant.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Boy the Natives are getting restless. Why being so racist towards our President? It was the white Man who treated your Ancestors so badly, not blacks. Why are you on a War Path with black people? Just wonder.


She's not on the warpath with black people. Just one bi racial incompetent non leader of a once great nation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I asked who did it.


Joey, they will never give you an answer to who vetted Obama. I'll answer for them. No one vetted Obama.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma wrote:
I asked who did it.


Joey, they will never give you an answer to who vetted Obama. I'll answer for them. No one vetted Obama.

So correct, so much was ignored, hidden and denied.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> More than enough evidence to convict you of being a gullible dupe &or dope.


For argument's sake: What was untrue about each point the blogger was making? Did Obama not know these people? Did Obama not launch his Presidential run from Ayers' home? Does Valerie Jarrett not have a prominent position in his administration? Did Michele not have the jobs mentioned? The list goes on. What was untrue?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

nitpresentgifts wrote:
Yes, but somebody needs to care for her. She is out lost in the world.

lukelucy wrote
Yup, Obama can take care of her. Maybe he will take her home and feed her, clothe her, pay for her health care... Of course, he'll use our tax payer monies. Naw, he only cares about himself. He won't help anyone.

All the while he is 'feathering his nest' and making sure he is one of the 1%ers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> John McCain was on the news today talking to other republican senators. He told them how embarrassed he is about how some of his colleagues on the right are handling matters.


It's long past time for McCain to retire. Who cares what he thinks.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

solowegirl wrote:"

For argument's sake: What was untrue about each point the blogger was making? Did Obama not know these people? Did Obama not launch his Presidential run from Ayers' home? Does Valerie Jarrett not have a prominent position in his administration? Did Michele not have the jobs mentioned? The list goes on. What was untrue?"

all facts have been checked and verified. this has been published in many places. If it were untrue, don't you think there would have been law suits to remove it? O certainly spent millions to hide most of his documented files and information of his past....In typical lib mode, when a sane argument cannot be mounted, deny, deny, deny is the rule and then attack the person who disagrees. Exactly what would be expected by o's sycophants on this site. There is little support or respect for o on most internet sites.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Your kind? What are you an unidentified new species living in the U.S.?
> 
> Never mind I already know the answer and it's not pleasant.


Me too! She'll not answer, so we must fill in the blanks in her mind for her.

I think she might be an illegal alien and a party of one but with those two names.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes - you are correct!  Yet, he may share a snort of his stash. That may help her.


Right. I'm sure he has stuff stashed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your kind? What are you an unidentified new species living in the U.S.?
> 
> Never mind I already know the answer and it's not pleasant.


Very unpleasant! You said it all. Good work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She's not on the warpath with black people. Just one bi racial incompetent non leader of a once great nation.


Great description!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Regarding ACA. I received this from a friend in NH who has had an individual private health insurance plan for many years as she is self employed.
"I was told mine ends at the end of the year, and I have
to be placed on Obamacare-no choice The coverage is horrible and it is almost twice my present premium for excellent coverage, and there is only one company in NHmy doctors and hospitals I use are not covered.It is useless for me."

So who is benefitting from ACA? The uninsured poor - great.
But for those who have had insurance (and O promised they could keep it!) they are now only able to purchase ACA - to help support those who can't or won't participate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> nitpresentgifts wrote:
> Yes, but somebody needs to care for her. She is out lost in the world.
> 
> lukelucy wrote
> ...


Yes, while intentionally hurting those who need help the most. He isn't interested in helping anyone except himself and the Dem Party get votes. He doesn't even care about helping Dems who are poor, middle class, etc., the black communities, or anyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It's long past time for McCain to retire. Who cares what he thinks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> If we do indeed default I'm sure the majority of Americans will hold you and other TPers to those words. If you folks want full credit for the national and worldwide economic catastrophe that's looming before us, then by all means go ahead.


Our country will NOT default on our debts We are taking in enough revenue monthly that we will not default. We will pay the interest on our loans. Obama is just playing another game and throwing fuel on the fire. Instead of calming things down, he is stirring them up in yet another attempt to have his way. This is his way of handling a situation. It is the community organizer's way of handling a situation, not the way of an actual leader of a great country. We will only default if Obama WANTS US TO.

What is really pathetic is you are actually buying his BS. How much money is the administration spending making sure Americans are being hurt? How much is it costing to close down all these monuments? How much did it cost to have the Park Service patrol and provide policing to the immigration rally yesterday? They were there in force.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Romneys Revenge; The Truth Rings Out about Obamacare
via The National Review

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/351197/romneys-revenge-avik-roy

During the 2012 presidential campaign, Mitt Romney maintained that the health-reform law he signed in Massachusetts was not the same as Obamacare. Our plan was a state solution to a state problem, Governor Romney insisted. He was trying to fix Massachusetts uniquely broken insurance market, he said; Obamacare, by contrast, was a a power grab . . . a one-size-fits-all plan. Nobody took him seriously  not conservatives, and not liberals. But today, as the nation braces for health insurance rate shock, Romneys critique of Obamacare is ringing true. Call it Mitt Romneys revenge.

It all goes back to Bill Weld, Romneys Republican predecessor. In 1996, the heavily Democratic state legislature passed the Non-Group Health Insurance Reform Act, which transformed the individual market for health insurance, the market for people who shop for private insurance on their own.

The contours of that bill will sound familiar to observers of the Obamacare debate; it forced insurers in the individual market to cover everyone, regardless of pre-existing conditions, and it forced insurers to charge nearly equal rates to the young and the old, despite the fact that younger people consume very little health care. Governor Weld signed it into law.

The predictable happened. Because people could stay uninsured until they were sick, and then sign up for insurance afterwards, premiums shot up for the chumps who stayed continuously insured through health and illness. Over time, fewer and fewer people could afford insurance on the individual market; eHealthInsurance.com dropped out of the state entirely.

Romneycare, for all its flaws, was a way to bring Massachusetts individual insurance market back from the brink. It didnt repeal the destructive but popular provisions from 1996; instead, it required everyone to buy health insurance  the infamous individual mandate  in order to make the market function again. It also merged the individual-insurance market into the one for small employers, in order to stabilize the former.

Romney was convinced that the problem of uncompensated care  uninsured people seeking free care from the emergency room  was the biggest driver of high insurance costs. The key factor that some of my libertarian friends forget is that today everybody who doesnt have insurance is getting free coverage from the government, he said in 2006. Thats why he so strongly favored the individual mandate.

But Romneycare, once enacted, reduced uncompensated care by about $250 million a year, while increasing state health spending by more than three times that amount. By its own standard, Romneycare was a failure. The law didnt reduce the cost of health care in the state; as of 2011, Massachusetts remained the costliest place in America to buy health insurance.

Romneycare did, however, succeed in one respect: it lowered premiums in the individual-health-insurance market by as much as 40 percent. Prior to 2006, it was nearly impossible to buy health insurance on your own in the Bay State. Romneycare, for all its faults, had effectively achieved universal coverage.

The best way to think about Romneycare is on a left-right scale of 1 to 10. If 10 is a libertarian utopia, and 1 is a left-wing dystopia, Governor Romney moved Massachusetts individual health-insurance market from a 2 to a 4. That is, it moved that market modestly to the right.

But most states have much freer  and functional  insurance markets than Massachusetts did. California, despite its reputation as a deep-blue state, has one of the most robust and competitive individual-insurance markets in the nation. In all corners of the Golden State, individuals can choose from more than 50 plans, with all varieties of deductibles, hospital networks, and the like. If Massachusetts market is now a 4, Californias is an 8.

Once Obamacare becomes fully operational in 2014, the old California individual insurance market will be abolished, to be replaced by Obamacares version of Massachusetts regulated exchange. In California, that means a sharp move to the left, and a sharp rise in premiums. A study I conducted for Forbes found that premiums for 25- and 40-year-olds in California will double for many healthy individuals.

Ohios Department of Insurance announced that average premiums in its individual market will increase by an average of 88 percent.

There are a handful of states that have Massachusetts-like problems in their individual-insurance markets: Maine, New Jersey, New York, Vermont, and Washington. Those states are unlikely to see much impact from Obamacare on insurance premiums; indeed, premiums there might even go down. But nearly every other state will endure significant disruptions as Obamacare goes into full effect.

Progressives have been complacent about these problems. Theyve convinced themselves that because Romneycare worked in Massachusetts, Obamacare will work nationwide. But theyre ignoring what Mitt Romney had said all along, until he was blue in the face: that the Bay State isnt like other states. It will be small consolation to those facing higher premiums if Romney is proven right.

Too bad O didn't at least listen to Romney regarding his experience in MA.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> So who is benefitting from ACA? The uninsured poor - great.
> But for those who have had insurance (and O promised they could keep it!) they are now only able to purchase ACA - to help support those who can't or won't participate.


That's correct - exactly what Obama intended.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Joey, they will never give you an answer to who vetted Obama. I'll answer for them. No one vetted Obama.


Really? Not one of your Party leaders thought it necessary to do a thorough background check on a Presidential contender? Says quite a lot about the folks who are leading you around by the nose.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really? Not one of your Party leaders thought it necessary to do a through background check on a Presidential contender? Says quite a lot about the folks who are leading you around by the nose.


We'll never know, Susan, after all they didn't bother to check out the person they were putting up to be one heartbeat away...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

_Shutdown Fallout: Obama Approval Rating Slides to 37 Percent
Guy Benson | Oct 09, 2013_

A senior White House official told the Wall Street Journal that the administration doesn't really care when the shutdown ends because they're "winning" the PR fight against the GOP.

While it's true that Republicans are absorbing more blame than Democrats for the dysfunction, the gap isn't especially wide, especially compared to the 1995 rout. Plus, voters are heaping opprobrium upon all parties involved in the squabble; most people are insisting on compromise -- which isn't helpful to Obama's "no negotiations" stance.

The White House must ask itself if the presidentmay be"winning" in relative terms, but losing in absolute terms. A new Associated Press poll shows Congressional approval at five (!) percent, which is almost within the margin of error. The American people, needless to say, are disgusted by the spectacle playing out on Capitol Hill.

Despite his efforts to play the role of an above-the-fray, frustrated bystander, Obama is also taking a hit from this mess. As well he should. Between his atrocious leadership on shutdown talks, which he's single-handedly blocked, and the ongoing Obamacare meltdown, Obama's overall job approval has sunk to 37 percent.

For perspective, as he prepared to leave office in January of 2009, President Bush's approval rating was 34 percent. This ain't pretty;

for more: http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2013/10/09/shutdown-fallout-obama-approval-rating-slides-to-37-percent-n1720138


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Stop beating around the bush and answer the question. How many people have signed up for the insurance?


Why should she be expected to answer that? Badgering Huckleberry only makes you look obsessive.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Who--Cruz? The fact that you're eager to yank a duly-elected President out of office and replace him with your own personal favorite shows that the game is already lost. As a nation, we're finished. Congratulations.


It is apparent that you read something and don't comprehend what was written. LL never stated she wanted to yank Obama out and replace him with anyone. You did. She said after he (Obama) was gone. You were the one that brought up Cruz, LL never stated a person by name. You and your group are always putting your words into our mouths and thinking you are so clever when you rush in your attempt to put us down. Such futile actions.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo, you know what is weird? The media doesn't tell of any wonderful experiences in the life of Barry. I don't know what fantastic experiences of a terrific life lived thus far she thinks he had, do you? The media intentionally buried his embarrassing and meaningless past.


Oh? But then I suppose that graduating from Columbia University and the University of Chicago Law School, becoming a State Senator of Illinois, spending four years in the US Senate, being the nation's first African-American President, and penning a piece of landmark legislation _would_ mean nothing to the bowling-ball painters of the world.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _Shutdown Fallout: Obama Approval Rating Slides to 37 Percent
> _


_

Better than Congress--they're at an unheard of 5%._


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

KPG: Is that a photo of a hornet that you place your Faith in hanging in your living place?

Heads up, folks--the Tin Man and his mighty buzz saw have burst from the closet.

_brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr_


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is apparent that you read something and don't comprehend what was written. LL never stated she wanted to yank Obama out and replace him with anyone. You did. She said after he (Obama) was gone. You were the one that brought up Cruz, LL never stated a person by name. You and your group are always putting your words into our mouths and thinking you are so clever when you rush in your attempt to put us down. Such futile actions.


You do have a point, Cassandra. We really don't need to make any special effort to demonstrate how foolish you are--you're perfectly capable of handling it by yourselves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh? But then I suppose that graduating from Columbia University and the University of Chicago Law School, becoming a State Senator of Illinois, spending four years in the US Senate, being the nation's first African-American President, and penning a piece of landmark legislation _would_ mean nothing to the bowling-ball painters of the world.


Not to mention writing two best-selling books and receiving a Nobel Prize.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The sleeping dragon has awakened this week! :thumbup:


Not sure if you're referring to the American people, the Tea Party, or yourself, but the latter would explain all the noxious fumes that have been seeping out of our computers lately.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention writing two best-selling books and receiving a Nobel Prize.


Things these hoohaws can only dream about, Jelun. The simple truth is that they're green with jealousy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why should she be expected to answer that? Badgering Huckleberry only makes you look obsessive.


LOOK?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I hear Costa Rica is nice.


When is your bon voyage party?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Everybody said:


> Something stupid and nasty, and some repeated it a dozen times.


Isn't it time to stop this silly badgering and ganging up? On both sides. It's getting to sound like a kindergarten where all the kids are hungry and need a nap. Boy, is it boring.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not sure if you're referring to the American people, the Tea Party, or yourself, but the latter would explain all the noxious fumes that have been seeping out of our computers lately.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is apparent that you read something and don't comprehend what was written. LL never stated she wanted to yank Obama out and replace him with anyone. You did. She said after he (Obama) was gone. You were the one that brought up Cruz, LL never stated a person by name. You and your group are always putting your words into our mouths and thinking you are so clever when you rush in your attempt to put us down. Such futile actions.


Solo,

You are right. I never said that. Never, ever, ever. I am hoping that his term will end - and it won't be quick enough. Do not put words into my mouth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh? But then I suppose that graduating from Columbia University and the University of Chicago Law School, becoming a State Senator of Illinois, spending four years in the US Senate, being the nation's first African-American President, and penning a piece of landmark legislation _would_ mean nothing to the bowling-ball painters of the world.


Smoke and mirrors. His past was full of nothing. He did nothing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You may recall that the stock market dipped the last time the idiots in Congress refused to raise the debt ceiling. Actions do have consequences.


And our credit rating was downgraded during Obama's first term. First time ever in our country's history. We were told at that point that if we don't get our spending under control, our credit will be downgraded again.

The stock market fluctuates over a hangnail.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not to mention writing two best-selling books and receiving a Nobel Prize.


O winning the Nobel Prize is the joke of the century. What did he do to deserve it besides being elected? And black. Please don't make me ill. He should give it all back asap. He absolutely did not deserve it. Whoever decided that needs to have their head(s) examined.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When is your bon voyage party?


Not soon enough.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> We'll never know, Susan, after all they didn't bother to check out the person they were putting up to be one heartbeat away...


You mean Quayle? I remember a very pointed cartoon from the period when Bush was having heart irregularities. Wish I could find it--it showed him putting on a jogging suit and the nation having a collective heart attack in response as Quayle watched in bewilderment.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I didn't but you are correct, I could have.



susanmos2000 said:


> You mean Quayle? I remember a very pointed cartoon from the period when Bush was having heart irregularities. Wish I could find it--it showed him putting on a jogging suit and the nation having a collective heart attack in response as Quayle watched in bewilderment.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, it is and yes, it is. 


Poor Purl said:


> Isn't it time to stop this silly badgering and ganging up? On both sides. It's getting to sound like a kindergarten where all the kids are hungry and need a nap. Boy, is it boring.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I only wish I thought petitions help. Anyway, my Congressman (whom this is being sent to) usually votes as I would.


With all the fear you liberals show towards the Tea Party, they must be doing something right. The name calling is at an all time high and you are running around like chickens with their heads cut off. You just can't stand the fact that finally some Republicans are standing up to the Democrats. They are totally getting somewhere. You hate that and are running scared. The Tea Party backed Republicans are doing what they said they would do during the election. The Democrats just don't know how to handle this new version of Republican.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> You are right. I never said that. Never, ever, ever. I am hoping that his term will end - and it won't be quick enough. Do not put words into my mouth.


Time to see how that multi-seat clown cycle the TPers ride works in reverse. How fast can you back peddle, ladies?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Puts me in mind of those cartoons from the good ol' days, doesn't there come a point where the wiley coyote tries and tries to back pedal and over he goes anyway?
As I listen to President Obama making his nomination for the mew Fed Chair I can't help but think that she may very well be regretting this in a week. 
She can always back out, I suppose.



susanmos2000 said:


> Time to see how that multi-seat clown cycle the TPers ride works in reverse. How fast can you back peddle, ladies?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo, you know what is weird? The media doesn't tell of any wonderful experiences in the life of Barry. I don't know what fantastic experiences of a terrific life lived thus far she thinks he had, do you? The media intentionally buried his embarrassing and meaningless past.


Even what he wrote in his autobiography wasn't very factual. We know he makes up stories about his past. I have no idea why she is in awe of him..


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is apparent that you read something and don't comprehend what was written. LL never stated she wanted to yank Obama out and replace him with anyone. You did. She said after he (Obama) was gone. You were the one that brought up Cruz, LL never stated a person by name. You and your group are always putting your words into our mouths and thinking you are so clever when you rush in your attempt to put us down. Such futile actions.


 :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! She'll not answer, so we must fill in the blanks in her mind for her.
> 
> I think she might be an illegal alien and a party of one but with those two names.


Nah, too cute, too clean. Cute and clean does not fit my description of Huckleberry. I refuse to let my favorite color be a part of Huckleberry in any way, shape or form.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> When is your bon voyage party?


I'll bring the bottle of champagne to crack over her figurehead.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Smoke and mirrors. His past was full of nothing. He did nothing.


Now LL, that's not really truthful. His past was full of lots of smoke and mirrors that he 'did' albeit by snorting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why should she be expected to answer that? Badgering Huckleberry only makes you look obsessive.


Just responding in kind. It is her way of replying to others on this thread. Not very nice, is it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Puts me in mind of those cartoons from the good ol' days, doesn't there come a point where the wiley coyote tries and tries to back pedal and over he goes anyway?
> As I listen to President Obama making his nomination for the mew Fed Chair I can't help but think that she may very well be regretting this in a week.
> She can always back out, I suppose.


I know. I actually phoned my sister, who works for the Federal Reserve, this morning to see if the situation is a dire as it seems. It is. The Fed views default as such a catastrophe that they've sped up the destruction of old money to keep it out of the hands of potential looters. *gulp*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you! God _has_ blessed me again and again!
> 
> Unfortunately, you and the Liberals have turned your hearts away from God and reap that which you sow.
> 
> Ingried (Huckleberry)in particular, has posted how she turned from God and Faith, so it is easy to understand why she is in torment and struggles in this life. She is insecure and tries to 'best' everyone on KP in all things as she tries to raise herself up above all. She doesn't understand, with God, all things are possible.


Speak only for yourself, Satan.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> With all the fear you liberals show towards the Tea Party, they must be doing something right. The name calling is at an all time high and you are running around like chickens with their heads cut off. You just can't stand the fact that finally some Republicans are standing up to the Democrats. They are totally getting somewhere. You hate that and are running scared. The Tea Party backed Republicans are doing what they said they would do during the election. The Democrats just don't know how to handle this new version of Republican.


I'm finally happy to learn some Republicans in Congress have backbones and know how to use them. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Judge not. That is God's job. Just as he will judge you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha ha Ha. Are Ingried's posts the Truth or Lies? She's the one that posts the words - let her tell us if she speaks the truth of if she denies her own words, lies.
> 
> It is of upmost importance to Ingried what she possesses and believes is 'her' truth. She is very materialistic and insecure.
> 
> ...


Jealousy is one of your better traits. :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Nah, too cute, too clean. Cute and clean does not fit my description of Huckleberry. I refuse to let my favorite color be a part of Huckleberry in any way, shape or form.


You're right. Purple is my favorite color as well and is not meant for her 'type.' I'll wait for her to post a picture of herself gallavanting in MN or MO. Then we'll recognize her when we trip over her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> You are right. I never said that. Never, ever, ever. I am hoping that his term will end - and it won't be quick enough. Do not put words into my mouth.


His term will end, LL. In 2016. Enjoy the next 3 years!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just responding in kind. It is her way of replying to others on this thread. Not very nice, is it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: She was an assistant nurse; she knows how to take and swallow her own medicine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm finally happy to learn some Republicans in Congress have backbones and know how to use them. :thumbup:


Really?? Who are they? I haven't seen any outside of Peter King and John Mc Cain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Even what he wrote in his autobiography wasn't very factual. We know he makes up stories about his past. I have no idea why she is in awe of him..


Do you have proof of that solo? Or did you hear it on Fox Noise?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And our credit rating was downgraded during Obama's first term. First time ever in our country's history. We were told at that point that if we don't get our spending under control, our credit will be downgraded again.
> 
> The stock market fluctuates over a hangnail.


This is more than a hangnail--more like a quadruple amputation with Boehner working the saw.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Denial is a very strong mindset. 
Here's hoping we don't have to find out that we are right and the deniers are wrong.



susanmos2000 said:


> This is more than a hangnail--more like a quadruple amputation with Boehner working the saw.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No need for people to read through your ridiculous THOUSANDS of posts of NOTHING. *I've posted some of your back posts along with the dates and time stamps which refute your own recent words. Anyone, can read your nonsense, just as I have.*
> 
> Anyone who is interested to read your or my posts can ascertain who has the intelligence and something to say vs. who is the fruitcake and liar.
> 
> ...


My point is proven. Only a predator would take the time to go over thousands of posts with dates and time stamps to use against someone. Very psychotic behavior.
And yes, KPG, I have ascertained that you are the fruitcake and the liar. 
BTW- she has been posting photos of her crafts. Much better than painted bottle caps and bowling balls. Did you scrape the glitter off that cheap greeting card you posted?


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't read all 117 pages yet but do people who champion the Tea Party realize it was conceived and funded by the Koch Brothers? They wanted it to appear to be "grass roots" but it is not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> O winning the Nobel Prize is the joke of the century. What did he do to deserve it besides being elected? And black. Please don't make me ill. He should give it all back asap. He absolutely did not deserve it. Whoever decided that needs to have their head(s) examined.


It just kills you to see this man succeed, doesn't it, LL? 
All that hate is not good for your health.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jennifer1954 said:


> I haven't read all 117 pages yet but do people who champion the Tea Party realize it was conceived and funded by the Koch Brothers? They wanted it to appear to be "grass roots" but it is not.


Yes, Jennifer, you are correct. The only thing "grass roots and
Koch Brothers have in common is the color of their money.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jennifer1954 said:


> I haven't read all 117 pages yet but do people who champion the Tea Party realize it was conceived and funded by the Koch Brothers? They wanted it to appear to be "grass roots" but it is not.


jennifer1954
always a pleasure to see someone post who is well informed.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My point is proven. Only a predator would take the time to go over thousands of posts with dates and time stamps to use against someone.
> And yes, KPG, I have ascertained that you are the fruitcake and the liar.
> BTW- she has been posting photos of her crafts. Much better than painted bottle caps and bowling balls.


That's true, Patty. How could anyone forget those pictures of Huck's beautiful work? She didn't even post them that long ago--what, two weeks?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:


KPG
you always ask for me to post pictures, here to fill your request, greetings to you, dear . . . . . .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

For someone who knows next to nothing about me, you seem to think you know what's in my head. Have you ever actually spoken to a liberal in a noncombative way? or do you really think we are evil or stupid and have no good reason to dislike the Tea Party and the GOP?

Furthermore, it's not we who fear the TP; it's the rest of the Republicans, who are afraid to stand up to their idiotic demands and leave the rest of us with their mess to clean up.



soloweygirl said:


> With all the fear you liberals show towards the Tea Party, they must be doing something right. The name calling is at an all time high and you are running around like chickens with their heads cut off. You just can't stand the fact that finally some Republicans are standing up to the Democrats. They are totally getting somewhere. You hate that and are running scared. The Tea Party backed Republicans are doing what they said they would do during the election. The Democrats just don't know how to handle this new version of Republican.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It just kills you to see this man succeed, doesn't it, LL?
> All that hate is not good for your health.


Love that picture, Patty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's true, Patty. How could anyone forget those pictures of Huck's beautiful work? She didn't even post them that long ago--what, two weeks?


One only needs to look, Susan. But considering the source.....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> One only needs to look, Susan. But considering the source.....


That's true. Apparently she's completely forgotten. Blackout?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For someone who knows next to nothing about me, you seem to think you know what's in my head. Have you ever actually spoken to a liberal in a noncombative way? or do you really think we are evil or stupid and have no good reason to dislike the Tea Party and the GOP?
> 
> Furthermore, it's not we who fear the TP; it's the rest of the Republicans, who are afraid to stand up to their idiotic demands and leave the rest of us with their mess to clean up.


Very well stated, Purl! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you always ask for me to post pictures, here to fill your request


Is that her latest portrait, Huck?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It just kills you to see this man succeed, doesn't it, LL?
> All that hate is not good for your health.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Even what he wrote in his autobiography wasn't very factual. We know he makes up stories about his past. I have no idea why she is in awe of him..


Again you seem to think you can read minds. I'm sure you don't know that for a fact; you only read it third-hand from someone who has made it a business to lie about Obama. If you want to believe it, fine. If you want to believe in Tinker Bell, that's also fine. But don't pretend that you actually know what's true.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Smoke and mirrors. His past was full of nothing. He did nothing.


Full of nothing? Hmmm. Me thinks someone is jealous of the black man who has achieved more than someone's white husband, perhaps? :hunf:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

A deacon is a very important and valued lay person in our Church.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_Deacon's_role_in_the_Catholic_church

This is what I wrote, and it is true. A lay person in the Catholic Church is not a priest or a nun. A deacon is a very important person in our Church. With not as many men entering the priesthood, a deacon is a wonderful person that devotes his time to help, aid and comfort his fellow parishioners.

If you did not understand the term lay person, I can understand it. But to mock me for using the correct term is wrong.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not sure that they do, Jennifer, unlike more liberal citizens who may not like every thing they see and hear and investigate about those who are on that end of the political spectrum those who are way to the right just cannot face facts about the negatives on that side. At least they cannot admit it in front of others. Those of us who are not all that happy with President Obama or the members of Congress admit it, it is the old where else can we go. They may not be perfect, BUT, for the most part they do the right thing. 
There is no such admission on the right.



jennifer1954 said:


> I haven't read all 117 pages yet but do people who champion the Tea Party realize it was conceived and funded by the Koch Brothers? They wanted it to appear to be "grass roots" but it is not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Today 70% of Americans would disagree with your pic, Cheryl. How does it feel to be down on the low end? Oh wait! You have always been low. Lower than whale poop.
BTW that really is outdated. Can't come up with anything new?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> A deacon is a very important and valued lay person in our Church.
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_Deacon's_role_in_the_Catholic_church
> 
> ...


At this point, nobody cares any more.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll bring the bottle of champagne to crack over her figurehead.


Violence becomes you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> At this point, nobody cares any more.


Has there ever been a time when we really cared about what LTL had to say?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo - we know! Hucklebery/Ingried's type = an animal (more specifically; a horse)! We should have thought of that. But at least now we know as she posted her photo. We can recognize the horse's ass and can reign it in.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That is correct, damemary, a deacon is NOT a priest.
> A deacon is also not a lay member of the community.
> 
> http://www.usccb.org/beliefs-and-teachings/vocations/diaconate/
> ...


Just to validate my above comment. I was going to try to save space, but I thought I would be mocked again for not identifying the original post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> For someone who knows next to nothing about me, you seem to think you know what's in my head. Have you ever actually spoken to a liberal in a noncombative way? or do you really think we are evil or stupid and have no good reason to dislike the Tea Party and the GOP?
> 
> Furthermore, it's not we who fear the TP; it's the rest of the Republicans, who are afraid to stand up to their idiotic demands and leave the rest of us with their mess to clean up.


Poor Purl
her mind is so in disarray that she does not even know any longer who she really is. She posted her biography in different places on the Internet and now cannot remember where, when and what. She makes claims that are really puzzling. Have a newcomer show up here and immediately there will be a name change. She has a phobia of some sort. She must be hearing and seeing things and most likely speaketh in tongues. What a mess.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll bring the bottle of champagne to crack over her figurehead.


Sure you're really willing to spare one, Cherf?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Has there ever been a time when we really cared about what LTL had to say?


Well, maybe the time she made a death threat. Still unapologized for.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - we know! Hucklebery/Ingried's type = an animal (for specifically a horse)! We should have thought of that. At least now we'll recognize her horse's ass and can reign it in.


"Reign" her in? Sounds good to me--hand over that crown, KPG. Huck's much more fit to lead than you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> At this point, nobody cares any more.


Can't handle the truth?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - we know! Hucklebery/Ingried's type = an animal (more specifically; a horse)! We should have thought of that. But at least now we know as she posted her photo. We can recognize her horse's ass and can reign it in.


Good try, KPG, but you were beaten to the punch. It has already been ascertained a few posts ago that it is indeed your latest portrait. Once again, can't you come up with anything original?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can't handle the truth?


The truth about the Catholic Church does not impress me one little bit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can't handle the truth?


Teivel never could. She's only interested in hurting people. She isn't even a Catholic nor Christian so she doesn't care anything about your Faith. Unless, of course, she is insulting and defiling it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Full of nothing? Hmmm. Me thinks someone is jealous of the black man who has achieved more than someone's white husband, perhaps? :hunf:


BrattyPatty
tough when your white husband has to beat the drums to welcome a black President. Love to picture that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> "Reign" her in? Sounds good to me--hand over that crown, KPG. Huck's much more fit to lead than you.


WE wouldn't want to feed that oversized ego of hers. I think it's best that we 'rein' her in.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good try, KPG, but you were beaten to the punch. It has already been ascertained a few posts ago that it is indeed your latest portrait. Once again, can't you come up with anything original?


Did you mean the horsie? I thought you were referring to the two-headed alien Cherf posted earlier. That one would sure explain her split personality. One head takes over when the other nods off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> tough when your white husband has to beat the drums to welcome a black President. Love to picture that.


Well she does like the color purple. :lol: :lol: The color of her face as he was sworn in!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It just kills you to see this man succeed, doesn't it, LL?
> All that hate is not good for your health.


Bratty Patty
Thank you Patty for the wonderful picture of President Obama. Such a lovely sight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now LL, that's not really truthful. His past was full of lots of smoke and mirrors that he 'did' albeit by snorting.


Right you are!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is that her latest portrait, Huck?


BrattyPatty
well, let's say she kept pushing for it to be displayed.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WE wouldn't want to feed that oversized ego of hers. I think it's best that we 'rein' her in.


No need, Patty. That crown is part and parcel of Cherf's head. Wrench it off and that over-inflated sphere bursts like a popped balloon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you always ask for me to post pictures, here to fill your request, greetings to you, dear . . . . . .


KPG
since you made many requests, I shall make another posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Teivel never could. She's only interested in hurting people. She isn't even a Catholic nor Christian so she doesn't care anything about your Faith. Unless, of course, she is insulting and defiling it.


Defiling it? You should choose your words more carefully. 
I am not Catholic anymore. Too many man made rules.
However, my faith isn't something I wear on my sleeve to shove down other people's throats.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No need, Patty. That crown is part and parcel of Cherf's head. Wrench it off and that over-inflated sphere bursts like a popped balloon.


PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTT!!
LOL I can see it now! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right you are!


Right as wrong can be!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG / LTL

enjoy the beauty of our First Lady


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Knitprestnet... wrote:"Shutdown Fallout: Obama Approval Rating Slides to 37 Percent
Guy Benson | Oct 09, 2013

A senior White House official told the Wall Street Journal that the administration doesn't really care when the shutdown ends because they're "winning" the PR fight against the GOP.

While it's true that Republicans are absorbing more blame than Democrats for the dysfunction, the gap isn't especially wide, especially compared to the 1995 rout. Plus, voters are heaping opprobrium upon all parties involved in the squabble; most people are insisting on compromise -- which isn't helpful to Obama's "no negotiations" stance.

The White House must ask itself if the presidentmay be"winning" in relative terms, but losing in absolute terms. A new Associated Press poll shows Congressional approval at five (!) percent, which is almost within the margin of error. The American people, needless to say, are disgusted by the spectacle playing out on Capitol Hill.

Despite his efforts to play the role of an above-the-fray, frustrated bystander, Obama is also taking a hit from this mess. As well he should. Between his atrocious leadership on shutdown talks, which he's single-handedly blocked, and the ongoing Obamacare meltdown, Obama's overall job approval has sunk to 37 percent.

For perspective, as he prepared to leave office in January of 2009, President Bush's approval rating was 34 percent. This ain't pretty;

for more: http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2013/10/09/shutdown-fallout-obama-approval-rating-..."

Good article. Thanks for sharing. There is increasingly less and less support for this sorry-excuse for a prez. History will not remember him with respect.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG / LTL
> 
> enjoy the beauty of our First Lady


Wait for it Huck!! The thong photo will show up any minute now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Knitprestnet... wrote:"Shutdown Fallout: Obama Approval Rating Slides to 37 Percent
> Guy Benson | Oct 09, 2013
> 
> A senior White House official told the Wall Street Journal that the administration doesn't really care when the shutdown ends because they're "winning" the PR fight against the GOP.
> ...


The Republican party has a 70% disapproval rating as of yesterday. It may have changed again today. Now who do you think 70% of those people are backing? 30% may be apathetic, or dissaprove but 51% approve of the job the president is doing. Rasmussen poll updated 9:30am today.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Bigotry doesn't sit well regardless the source. The warpath comment was bad enough. 
If this continues any presumed alliance will not matter one bit to me. 
Now stop.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> tough when your white husband has to beat the drums to welcome a black President. Love to picture that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> since you made many requests, I shall make another posting.


Is that tail jointed, Huck? Certain members of the right might appreciate the figure more if they had an unimpeded view of the hindquarters.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Republican party has a 70% disapproval rating as of yesterday. It may have changed again today. Now who do you think 70% of those people are backing?


And what on earth is "knitprestnet"? (as in: Knitprestnet... wrote:"Shutdown Fallout: Obama Approval Rating Slides to 37 Percent" )

I just noticed that this is by the same Guy Benson that someone a few days ago called a senator. (She meant Tom Harkin, but those names are so alike, they're easy to confuse.) That day he was intent on showing that the ACA was illegal - despite the fact that SCOTUS ruled the other way. Today it's some other lie.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Rather than look at that sickening pix of Mooouchelle, I'd much rather read this for a realistic look of who is spending the taxpayers $$$$ to elevate herself to what she considers to be a classy persona:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/10/30/a-detailed-look-at-obamas-radical-college-past-and-were-not-talking-about-barack/
A Detailed Look at Obamas Radical College Past And Were Not Talking About Barack 
(unfortunately most of the pix and posters didn't copy. See link)

Princeton, 1984.
Michelle Obama attends and promotes a Black Solidarity event for guest lecturer Manning Marable, who was, according to Cornel West, probably the best known black Marxist in the country. The event is the work of the Third World Center (TWC), a campus group whose board membership is exclusively reserved for minorities.

A classmate of Michelles identified her to TheBlaze as the second person on the left. Article/photograph taken from The Daily Princetonian  Vol. CVIII, No. 107 November 6, 1984

Michelle Obama (Robinson at the time) was one of those 19 board members and a leader of the organization. She helped to dispense what was, in todays dollars, a $30,000 budget. Of the 19 elected positions on the board, there were two reserved spots for each of the five ethnic groups TWC purported to represent: Asian, Black, Chicano, Puerto Rican, and Native American.

Copy of TWC constitution showing board member requirements. (The Princeton Archives)
The board also had representatives from the various minority organizations on campus, including Accion Puertorriquena y Amigos, the Asian-American Students Association, the Black Graduate Caucus, and the Chicano Caucus, among others. She also fundraised for the TWC by participating in its African-themed fashion show and fundraisers (see picture here). It was a controversial and racially-charged organization. And in looking at the groups racial focus before and during Michelles tenure, we get a glimpse of her priorities while at Princeton.

Daily Princetonian article showing Michelle as a board member.

White Students on This Campus Are Racist

If ever there was an example of the TWC governing boards obsession with race, an editorial from October 21, 1981 is it. The members took great offense to an op-ed titled Rebuilding Race Relations, calling the article racist, offensive, and inaccurate for daring to question the groups true commitment and to present a thesis on race relations counter to its own.

The word RE-building implies that race relations once existed and, for some mysterious reasons, fell apart  , the board wrote in a scathing letter to the editor. We, on the other hand, believe that race relations have never been and still are not at a satisfactory level. We are not RE-building. We cannot RE-build something that never existed in the first place.

Dont hide behind excuses such as a lack of effort [to integrate with the Princeton campus] on our part, the revealing letter added.The bottom line is that white students on this campus are racist, but they may not realize it. [Emphasis added]

Princeton itself, however, was concerned about the self-segregation by black students and proposed reforms to counter it, including no longer permitting black students to all room together in one dorm and integrating black freshmen into the general student body. The TWC strenuously opposed all of these reforms, arguing that integration of non-white students would harm the support system available to them, especially blacks. (Julie Newton, TWC criticizes CURL plan: Minority strife would worsen, The Daily Princetonian, October 21, 1981).

While Michelle was not a part of the board in 1981, as a board member of the Third World Center starting on April 7, 1983 she joined in a different racially-charged statement reproaching the college for not doing enough to hire Latino administrators. In a letter a few weeks later, the TWC attacked Princetons administration for not replacing Hector Delgado, a minority dean of students.

This search needs to produce another experienced individual who is of minority background, preferably Latino, and who will be responsive to the concerns of Third World Center as well as the student body at large, the TWCs governing board wrote.

Others on campus took notice of the groups calls and expressed concern.

For example, Fred Foote  the editor of Prospect magazine, a conservative monthly publication  criticized the TWC and Delgado for their obsessive focus on race.

[Delgados] penchant for drawing campus issues along racial linesa penchant shared by the TWC and The Daily Princetonianis the chief cause of racial strife on campus, he wrote.

A Culture of Racial Focus

The TWCs racialism extended beyond who could become an officer in the group . Although the TWC served a number of roles on campus and was a hangout spot for minorities, its focus was mostly political. Its various constitutions make this clear. To quote the 1983 version:

The term Third World implies[,] for us, those nations who have fallen victim to the oppression and exploitation of the world economic order. This includes the peoples of color of the United States, as they too have been victims of a brutal and racist economic structure which exploited and still exploits the labor of such groups as Asians, Blacks, and Chicanos, and invaded and still occupies the homelands of such groups as the Puerto Ricans, American Indians, and native Hawaiian people. We therefore find it necessary to reeducate ourselves to the various forms of exploitation and oppression. We must strive to understand more than just the basics of human rights. We must seek to understand the historical roots and contemporary ramifications of racism if Third World people are to liberate themselves from the economic and social chains they find themselves in. More

Saturday, August 24, 2013
The Very Radical Racist Background Of Michelle Obama 
http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/08/the-radical-racist-background-of-michelle-obama-were-not-talking-about-barack/ by Leon Puissegur

I did some background checking into Michelle Obama and her links with socialists, communists and other high ranking radicals that wish nothing more than to destroy the United States as it is, and create a brand new United States! This may sound absurd and demeaning, but it is true. Some of the words spoken by Michelle Obama and her husband Barack Obama have come directly from a radical book titled Rules for Radicals by Saul D. Alinsky.

Ill expose Alinskys background in future articles, but before we go too far, let us just start with Michelle Obamas college days, since to find her high school history seems to be quite difficult. Michelle Obamas maiden name was Michelle LaVaughn Robinson, and she was born on January 17, 1964. She married Barack Hussein Obama in 1992.

According to FrontPageMagazine reporter Jacob Laksin,

In a [February 2008] interview with Newsweek, [Michelle] Obama reveals that she got into Princeton  not on the strength of her grades, which she admits were unexceptional, but thanks to her brother Craig, a star athlete and gifted student who preceded her to the school. As a legacy candidate and a beneficiary of affirmative action, Michelle Obama was granted an opportunity that others more accomplished were denied. The First lady got her college education due to her brother and her ethnicity, not her excellence in academics.

So why is she such a radical racist woman? It must come from somewhere in her background. Perhaps her parents were the ones who led her to this road of turmoil about racial prejudice. Let us take a brief look to see just what she was doing at Princeton while she was there and what types of people she had as her close friends. Some of Michelle Obamas contacts in College were of the Marxist/socialist types.

Download Michelle Obama four of Michelle Obamas thesis papers from Princeton University here

Princeton, 1984

Charles C. Johnson wrote on October 30, 2012, Michelle Obama attends and promotes a Black Solidarity event for guest lecturer Manning Marable, who was, according to Cornel West, probably the best known black Marxist in the country. The event is the work of the Third World Center (TWC), a campus group whose board membership is exclusively reserved for minorities.
Another copy of the constitution and the preamble. (The Princeton Archives)

Dont hide behind excuses such as a lack of effort [to integrate with the Princeton campus] on our part, the revealing letter added. The bottom line is that white students on this campus are racist, but they may not realize it. [Emphasis added] Princeton itself, however, was concerned about the self-segregation by black students and proposed reforms to counter it, including no longer permitting black students to all room together in one dorm and integrating black freshmen into the general student body. The TWC strenuously opposed all of these reforms, arguing that integration of nonwhite students would harm the support system available to them, especially blacks. (Julie Newton, TWC criticizes CURL plan: Minority strife would worsen, The Daily Princetonian, October 21, 1981).

The TWC is an organization of whose membership was exclusively reserved to Minorities only and the initials represent the words, Third World Center. Here we have to note that Michelle Robinson was an activist that had the intention to change the very ideology of the Princeton school she got into through the use of her brother! Here, she makes the statement, The bottom line is that white students on this campus are racist, but they may not realize it [Emphasis added]. This clearly shows an animosity towards white people while she was attending Princeton, and it also shows just what she thought of the college that allowed her to enter based upon her brothers position and not her grades. Michelle Robinson was actually biting the hand that fed her!

Princeton took a look at the problems and came up with a plan that would integrate the different people and bring them into a more associative bonding. However, this was not strong enough for Michelle Robinson or the TWC since that would solve the problem that they shine a spotlight on, but it was not what they wanted and they countered that idea as shown below.

Princeton itself, however, was concerned about the self-segregation by black students and proposed reforms to counter it, including no longer permitting black students to all room together in one dorm and integrating black freshmen into the general student body. The TWC strenuously opposed all of these reforms, arguing that integration of nonwhite students would harm the support system available to them, especially blacks. (Julie Newton, TWC criticizes CURL plan: Minority strife would worsen, The Daily Princetonian, October 21, 1981). More
Surprise ~> Why the Obamas' REALLY lost their law licenses... http://buff.ly/13PeqYH


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Knitprestnet... wrote:"Shutdown Fallout: Obama Approval Rating Slides to 37 Percent
> Guy Benson | Oct 09, 2013
> 
> A senior White House official told the Wall Street Journal that the administration doesn't really care when the shutdown ends because they're "winning" the PR fight against the GOP.
> ...


Frankly mommee, I think despite all the posturing and posing the leaders of both parties understand that no one wins in the event of a default. If things get to that point every one of us will lose--big time.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> solowey believes that anyone who is a Democrat is accepting handouts from the government. School wouldn't help .


 :lol: :lol: :!:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes he was a Navy seal who turned professional wrestler who turned to be the Governor of Minnesota for 1 term. Now he is a conspiracy theorist.
> Colorful life!


For sure he has. I have to respect he says what he means, and means what he says.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Bigotry doesn't sit well regardless the source. The warpath comment was bad enough.
> If this continues any presumed alliance will not matter one bit to me.
> Now stop.


Finally you've at least acknowledged one the bigots amongst your Liberal friends, that would be Huckleberry/Ingried. BrattyPatty is another you just haven't called her out as of yet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

This guy is loaded with "source"s with no name.



susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly mommee, I think despite all the posturing and posing the leaders of both parties understand that no one wins in the event of a default. If things get to that point every one of us will lose--big time.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Susanmos wrote"Frankly mommee, I think despite all the posturing and posing the leaders of both parties understand that no one wins in the event of a default. If things get to that point every one of us will lose--big time."

I completely agree with this. There is plenty of blame to go around. Our representatives are not doing the job that they were elected, and swore to do. However, the buck stops at O's desk and his promise to 'reach across the aisle' was a blatant lie. Yet, just look at those terrorist nations he wants to negotiate with! Really! Such arrogance and disrespect to Americans - of all parties.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Our government is set up so that one section of it (the House of Reps for instance) can veto anything they deem not good for our country. Our government is set up this way so that no one person can have all the power. The House does not want Obamacare for good reasons. Very good ones. They have the right to do this - this is what our system is all about.
> 
> Obama's job is to negotiate. He is not doing that. He is a spoiled child and dictator and wants what he wants.
> 
> ...


You are so delusional. Did you escape the hospital or are you out temporarily?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

There is no human alive who won't go places that they would not ordinarily go when pushed hard enough. You and your sorry sisters have been relentless. 
I have been admonished once about my language by admin so I cannot say what I think of you and your buddies. 
Let's try this, however, think every nasty idea and word you possibly can, quadruple it, you still will not have reached the disdain I feel for the incredibly nasty behavior you have displayed.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally you've at least acknowledged one the bigots amongst your Liberal friends, that would be Huckleberry/Ingried. BrattyPatty is another you just haven't called her out as of yet.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry to bring this down to a less exalted level, but I think you mean "basic _tenets_ of the Church." Your sentence tells us that the same people have been renting space in the Church for several millennia.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> There is no human alive who won't go places that they would not ordinarily go when pushed hard enough. You and your sorry sisters have been relentless.
> I have been admonished once about my language by admin so I cannot say what I think of you and your buddies.
> Let's try this, however, think every nasty idea and word you possibly can, quadruple it, you still will not have reached the disdain I feel for the incredibly nasty behavior you have displayed.


Frankly, as Janeway uses so much traditional Native American imagery herself (talk about her great-great grandmother, an Indian princess who was forced to adopt the White people's ways; posted images of chiefs on horseback; even a claim that Federal agents were present at a tribal meeting to keep folks from performing the traditional rain dance) I didn't find Huck's comments especially offensive.
But I do agree that the situation in Washington has put us all on edge--maybe we should be extra cautious until things calm down?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> There is no human alive who won't go places that they would not ordinarily go when pushed hard enough. You and your sorry sisters have been relentless.
> I have been admonished once about my language by admin so I cannot say what I think of you and your buddies.
> Let's try this, however, think every nasty idea and word you possibly can, quadruple it, you still will not have reached the disdain I feel for the incredibly nasty behavior you have displayed.


I take it you flunked out of school judging by your failure to get your points across or to gather someone of opposite beliefs to your persuasions and your complete absence of a solid foundation of principles. No one needs to push you or any of the bobblehead Liberals on these threads; they write what they wish on their own accord, sway with the wind, without anyone responding to them or 'pushing' their buttons.

You know this as you also brag how you ignore anybody with whom you disagree, yet here you are again insulting and slamming me or every non-Lib who posts.

Moreover, I would first have to care about your opinions in order for your words to have an influence on me. So waste your words on another to the millionth squared.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No need for people to read through your ridiculous THOUSANDS of posts of NOTHING. I've posted some of your back posts along with the dates and time stamps which refute your own recent words. Anyone, can read your nonsense, just as I have.
> 
> Anyone who is interested to read your or my posts can ascertain who has the intelligence and something to say vs. who is the fruitcake and liar.
> 
> ...


What is that round thing in your avatar? Your view of the world?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Susanmos wrote"Frankly mommee, I think despite all the posturing and posing the leaders of both parties understand that no one wins in the event of a default. If things get to that point every one of us will lose--big time."
> 
> I completely agree with this. There is plenty of blame to go around. Our representatives are not doing the job that they were elected, and swore to do. However, the buck stops at O's desk and his promise to 'reach across the aisle' was a blatant lie. Yet, just look at those terrorist nations he wants to negotiate with! Really! Such arrogance and disrespect to Americans - of all parties.


I don't see that Obama has been one bit less disrespectful to the Republicans than the GOP has been to him. It's maddening that the Republicans in Congress have made 41 (?) attempts to repeal the ACA and very little else. They're obsessed with it--I have no idea why something that simply extends health insurance to millions of Americans should draw such fire. If the ACA is fatally flawed it will fail on its own--but if the TP succeeds in demolishing it before folks have a chance to see for themselves, then no one will ever believe it.

One more point: if the GOP gets its way, if the ACA is pulled, if under threat of default the Republicans can get Obama to dance to their tune for the next three years--what will happen to the nation the next time a Republican is elected President? Would you really be pleased to see a Democrat majority in Congress blocking your guy at every turn, pushing the nation to the brink of default to make a point or get some bit of legislation they didn't approve of yanked?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> What is that round thing in your avatar? Your view of the world?


Would you like to learn how to post an avatar of your own? There are probably simple instructions available on the home page of KP.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally you've at least acknowledged one the bigots amongst your Liberal friends, that would be Huckleberry/Ingried. BrattyPatty is another you just haven't called her out as of yet.


KPG
no clearer bigot than you. No bigger liar than you. Anyone taking the time to read my list of posts will quickly see your constant lying. Your postings of pictures of the President have been racist, bigoted and despicable.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I love it when you let me know that those bowling balls hit their mark. Thanks. 


knitpresentgifts said:


> I take it you flunked out of school judging by your failure to get your points across or to gather someone of opposite beliefs to your persuasions and your complete absence of a solid foundation of principles. No one needs to push you or any of the bobblehead Liberals on these threads; they write what they wish on their own accord, sway with the wind, without anyone responding to them or 'pushing' their buttons.
> 
> You know this as you also brag how you ignore anybody with whom you disagree, yet here you are again insulting and slamming me or every non-Lib who posts.
> 
> Moreover, I would first have to care about your opinions in order for your words to have an influence on me. So waste your words on another to the millionth squared.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The Tea Party is NOT a political party in the way the Republicans, Democrats are. When are you going to realize that. They support candidates and help them get elected. At times the work with the Republican Party, but are not a part of the Republican party.


They are weirdo screwballs. As are the people who elected them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I love it when you let me know that those bowling balls hit their mark. Thanks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> no clearer bigot than you. No bigger liar than you. Anyone taking the time to read my list of posts will quickly see your constant lying. Your postings of pictures of the President have been racist, bigoted and despicable.


You still cannot prove anything you say about anything, including me, HuckIngried. You are in a sorry state. I have NEVER posted a bigoted statement or photo. You, on the other hand, are the most despicable bigot on the KP threads I've encountered.

You have viciously attacked me, libeled me and called me any number of names and attacked me and many others with racial comments and slurs. Its a wonder there isn't a class action libel suit against you and some of your travel buddies. Perhaps there will be someday.

Yes, your postings prove out my words. They also prove your words are lies, racist and bigoted. Hope you're proud of them.

You're veteran husband isn't, of that, I'm certain.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I love it when you let me know that those bowling balls hit their mark. Thanks.


Drinking or drugs, jelun? What makes you see dead people along with bowling balls? Weird 

.... and, of course, here you are again responding to a non-Lib least we forget ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I take it you flunked out of school judging by your failure to get your points across or to gather someone of opposite beliefs to your persuasions and your complete absence of a solid foundation of principles.


brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckelberry, you have no idea what life experiences Obama has either. Stop pretending you do. All you know is what the machine that got him elected wants you to know, and that isn't much. The very fact that you actually believe what is printed speaks volumes on your level of intelligence.


What the hell is the: machine that got him elected? Sounds like some fox channel porn.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

How many times this week has this happened?

Is this the 4th or 5th time that you all have no clue who you are quoting, what validity is or is not there when you post something?
The article was posted on a website run by a blogger, the conspiracy theory is presented first as an article and then as a book written by someone totally different. 
I guess you could call that blogger the pimp. 
I was thinking that this is probably one of those self published folksy little tales as so many are. I haven't had the time to check it out yet. 
Maybe with your interest in vetting, you could check it out.



soloweygirl said:


> For argument's sake: What was untrue about each point the blogger was making? Did Obama not know these people? Did Obama not launch his Presidential run from Ayers' home? Does Valerie Jarrett not have a prominent position in his administration? Did Michele not have the jobs mentioned? The list goes on. What was untrue?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nooooo, not Nancy ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> What the hell is the: machine that got him elected? Sounds like some fox channel porn.


No, ute4kp, it says "elected," not "erected."


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> no clearer bigot than you. No bigger liar than you. Anyone taking the time to read my list of posts will quickly see your constant lying. Your postings of pictures of the President have been racist, bigoted and despicable.


Don't you ever get tired of lying by using the race card? That is twice so far today that you slander someone with labels that are not true.

Seems you are the only one that is focused on the president's mixed race


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Oh come on, now... it's broom broom broom brooooommmmm


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You still cannot prove anything you say about anything, including me, HuckIngried. You are in a sorry state. I have NEVER posted a bigoted statement or photo. You, on the other hand, are the most despicable bigot on the KP threads I've encountered.
> 
> You have viciously attacked me, libeled me and called me any number of names and attacked me and many others with racial comments and slurs. Its a wonder there isn't a class action libel suit against you and some of your travel buddies. Perhaps there will be someday.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh come on, now... it's broom broom broom brooooommmmm


Heehee...correction noted, Jelun!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You still cannot prove anything you say about anything, including me, HuckIngried. You are in a sorry state. I have NEVER posted a bigoted statement or photo. You, on the other hand, are the most despicable bigot on the KP threads I've encountered.
> 
> You have viciously attacked me, libeled me and called me any number of names and attacked me and many others with racial comments and slurs. Its a wonder there isn't a class action libel suit against you and some of your travel buddies. Perhaps there will be someday.
> 
> ...


HUCK FACTS:

I thoroughly dislike hypocrites, embrace all races, hate Liars, I have a younger no veteran husband, have no children, live way out west, am an Artist, love fine jewelry and enjoy life to the fullest, like fine Wine, do not belong to any organized religion but have Faith, do not celebrate Christmas, never was poor, FORTUNATELY. 
Whatever else KPG posts about me are lies. Simple as that. HUCK


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> What the hell is the: machine that got him elected? Sounds like some fox channel porn.


You know, the machine(s) that got him elected. Not one,millions...voting machines.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> HUCK FACTS:
> 
> I thoroughly dislike hypocrites, embrace all races, hate Liars, I have a younger no veteran husband, have no children, live way out west, am an Artist, love fine jewelry and enjoy life to the fullest, like fine Wine, do not belong to any organized religion but have Faith, do not celebrate Christmas, never was poor, FORTUNATELY.
> Whatever else KPG posts about me are lies. Simple as that. HUCK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Don't you ever get tired of lying by using the race card? That is twice so far today that you slander someone with labels that are not true.
> 
> Seems you are the only one that is focused on the president's mixed race


She's in deep.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would you like to learn how to post an avatar of your own? There are probably simple instructions available on the home page of KP.


So, what is that round thing, and who's website did you snag it from?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> You know, the machine(s) that got him elected. Not one,millions...voting machines.


Oh no, the rise of the machines!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> HUCK FACTS:
> 
> I thoroughly dislike hypocrites, embrace all races, hate Liars, I have a younger no veteran husband, have no children, live way out west, am an Artist, love fine jewelry and enjoy life to the fullest, like fine Wine, do not belong to any organized religion but have Faith, do not celebrate Christmas, never was poor, FORTUNATELY.
> Whatever else KPG posts about me are lies. Simple as that. HUCK


Looks like I'll have to copy/paste more of your prior posts which is one good way to prove ALL your lies. No problem, plenty of evidence you've written. *I * don't post anything about you to prove your lies, I simply copy/paste your own words. How cool is that! Is it the irony or hypocrisy you despise and fear?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> HUCK FACTS:
> 
> I thoroughly dislike hypocrites, embrace all races, hate Liars, I have a younger no veteran husband, have no children, live way out west, am an Artist, love fine jewelry and enjoy life to the fullest, like fine Wine, do not belong to any organized religion but have Faith, do not celebrate Christmas, never was poor, FORTUNATELY.
> Whatever else KPG posts about me are lies. Simple as that. HUCK


It's all very interesting but not necessary. The grain of salt with which I take certain postings is enormous. My technique is to negate everything said; that's how I know what's true.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like I'll have to copy/paste more of your prior posts which is one good way to prove ALL your lies. No problem, plenty of evidence you've written. *I * don't post anything about you to prove your lies, I simply copy/paste your own words. How cool is that! Is it the irony or hypocrisy you despise and fear?


Are you sniffing copy/paste to get high?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like I'll have to copy/paste more of your prior posts which is one good way to prove ALL your lies. No problem, plenty of evidence you've written. *I * don't post anything about you to prove your lies, I simply copy/paste your own words. How cool is that! Is it the irony or hypocrisy you despise and fear?


KPG
So facts you call it when you put one person's posts to another one's name? 
Looking more and more the Liar I am calling you to be, aren't you. Trying to remedy something like when you agreed with LTL writing to me "you need to die" and then desperately snaking through the desert to disappear in the Sand. Keep posting so not to leave anything hidden about you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like I'll have to copy/paste more of your prior posts which is one good way to prove ALL your lies. No problem, plenty of evidence you've written. *I * don't post anything about you to prove your lies, I simply copy/paste your own words. How cool is that! Is it the irony or hypocrisy you despise and fear?


What IS your problem, lady?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> So facts you call it when you put one person's posts to another one's name?


Dear Ingried, I don't do that - that's _your_ antics = posting under two names but being one person!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry it has caught up to you, but everyone has known all along, dear. Have you been reading and spewing while forgetting what you've written again? The back posts are archived on site, didn't you know that?

Bless your heart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
So facts you call it when you put one person's posts to another one's name? 
Looking more and more the Liar I am calling you to be, aren't you. Trying to remedy something like when you agreed with LTL writing to me "you need to die" and then desperately snaking through the desert to disappear in the Sand. Keep posting so not to leave anything hidden about you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> So facts you call it when you put one person's posts to another one's name?
> Looking more and more the Liar I am calling you to be, aren't you. Trying to remedy something like when you agreed with LTL writing to me "you need to die" and then desperately snaking through the desert to disappear in the Sand. Keep posting so not to leave anything hidden about you.


What don't you try proving some of the alleged lies you say I've told HuckIngried? You can also read my back posts and prove what you call 'my lies', if you are telling the truth. You do not because you *cannot* prove I've lied because I didn't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> What IS your problem, lady?


Libel is that which you and Huckleberry/Ingried are repeated participants which is *your* problem, not mine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Are you sniffing copy/paste to get high?


ute4kp
astute observation. That in addition to apparent liquid ingestion is doing quite a job on her. Predictable behavior patterns emerge at certain times.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> astute observation. That in addition to apparent liquid ingestion is doing quite a job on her. Predictable behavior patterns emerge at certain times.


Yep--past time for the second head riding on Cherf's massive shoulders take over. The one we're currently dealing with is long overdue for a nap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What don't you try proving some of the alleged lies you say I've told HuckIngried? You can also read my back posts and prove what you call 'my lies', if you are telling the truth. You do not because you *cannot* prove I've lied because I didn't.


KPG
keep on walking backwards once again like you tried so hard doing re. your agreement with LTL's posting to me "you need to die". Keep trying, keep posting. keep digging, the hole is getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dear Ingried, I don't do that - that's _your_ antics = posting under two names but being one person!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry it has caught up to you, but everyone has known all along, dear. Have you been reading and spewing while forgetting what you've written again? The back posts are archived on site, didn't you know that?
> 
> Bless your heart.


KPG,
It amazes me that he/she/it/Ingried/Huck exists on this planet. Scary. Pathetic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> It amazes me that he/she/it/Ingried/Huck exists on this planet. Scary. Pathetic.


I know. We're witnessing self-destructive behavior too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
So facts you call it when you put one person's posts to another one's name? 
Looking more and more the Liar I am calling you to be, aren't you. Trying to remedy something like when you agreed with LTL writing to me "you need to die" and then desperately snaking through the desert to disappear in the Sand. Keep posting so not to leave anything hidden about you.

Just a reminder for your buddies to expose you for who you are. I have to add nothing, you are doing a fine job without any help.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know. We're witnessing a self-destruction in public too.


KPG
Using the Cannon Ball in your Avatar?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Most Americans think that if they already have insurance, then ObamaCare wont affect them.

But thats not always true.

For example, hundreds of thousands of New Jersey residents just received letters informing them that their current private insurance plan will not exist in 2014, because it doesnt cover the essential benefits now required by the Affordable Care Act.

Millions of other Americans are facing major rate increases and higher deductibles, plus new taxes and fees.

And if youre on Medicare you are also seeing the negative impact of ObamaCare, as the government cuts $200 billion from the program. 

Has any one here had their insurance plan cut, as a friend in NH did, or has your premium gone up or down?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Hundreds of thousands of NJ residents, how many NH residents was it?
I think I sense a trend here. 
A reliable source?



momeee said:


> Most Americans think that if they already have insurance, then ObamaCare wont affect them.
> 
> But thats not always true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> So, what is that round thing, and who's website did you snag it from?


I believe that is a plate. I certainly could be wrong. If not in New England in Las Vegas...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> For sure he has. I have to respect he says what he means, and means what he says.


I do too, Ute. He is a no BS kind of guy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally you've at least acknowledged one the bigots amongst your Liberal friends, that would be Huckleberry/Ingried. BrattyPatty is another you just haven't called her out as of yet.


Oh, you are definitely going to Hell for lying. Wait, you rule Hell!
Silly me.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Are you sniffing copy/paste to get high?


I would be posting a whole lot more stories if that worked.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You still cannot prove anything you say about anything, including me, HuckIngried. You are in a sorry state. I have NEVER posted a bigoted statement or photo. You, on the other hand, are the most despicable bigot on the KP threads I've encountered.
> 
> You have viciously attacked me, libeled me and called me any number of names and attacked me and many others with racial comments and slurs. Its a wonder there isn't a class action libel suit against you and some of your travel buddies. Perhaps there will be someday.
> 
> ...


Oh for God's sake. Stop playing the victim here. You have done the very same things you accuse Huck of and others.
Go cry a river somewhere else. Libel suit? All one would have to do is pull your thousand + posts to hang you up in one. But then we wouldn't do that.
We are not predators. Your lies are getting very old.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Libel is that which you and Huckleberry/Ingried are repeated participants which is *your* problem, not mine.


KPG
this is a "cute".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You still cannot prove anything you say about anything, including me, HuckIngried. You are in a sorry state. I have NEVER posted a bigoted statement or photo. You, on the other hand, are the most despicable bigot on the KP threads I've encountered.
> 
> You have viciously attacked me, libeled me and called me any number of names and attacked me and many others with racial comments and slurs. Its a wonder there isn't a class action libel suit against you and some of your travel buddies. Perhaps there will be someday.
> 
> ...


KPG
try and read this again tomorrow to see your "condition".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> this is a "cute".


It's hilarious!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Most Americans think that if they already have insurance, then ObamaCare wont affect them.
> 
> But thats not always true.
> 
> ...


On the BS-o-Meter, this is a 10.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> keep on walking backwards once again like you tried so hard doing re. your agreement with LTL's posting to me "you need to die". Keep trying, keep posting. keep digging, the hole is getting deeper and deeper.


Again, you feel the need to put things out of context, which is a form of lying.

"you need to die" was the answer I gave you when you asked the question to KPG how does one get to Heaven or Hell? I answered you have to die. There is no other way to get to Heaven unless you are assumed into Heaven like the Virgin Mary. So for you to purposely and repeatedly repost this out of context response is slanderous. I think you win the hole digging contest hands down


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know. We're witnessing self-destructive behavior too.


Back to the hallway pictures


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Bigotry doesn't sit well regardless the source. The warpath comment was bad enough.
> If this continues any presumed alliance will not matter one bit to me.
> Now stop.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

momeee said:


> Most Americans think that if they already have insurance, then ObamaCare wont affect them.
> 
> But thats not always true.
> 
> ...


my BFF and I both called our HMO to find out if we had to do anything about our coverage because of the ACA other than do nothing and keep what we have. Fortunately, that's all we have to do to keep the coverage we each have and we've both taken care over the years to make sure we have decent coverage. The more I hear about people having to worry about changes to what they have and want to keep the luckier I feel.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Again, you feel the need to put things out of context, which is a form of lying.
> 
> "you need to die" was the answer I gave you when you asked the question to KPG how does one get to Heaven or Hell? I answered you have to die. There is no other way to get to Heaven unless you are assumed into Heaven like the Virgin Mary. So for you to purposely and repeatedly repost this out of context response is slanderous. I think you win the hole digging contest hands down


Ummmhh, the way to Heaven or Hell runs right through Death first. We actually do have to die to get to one or the other. How is that a death threat? Has anyone been encouraging people to take that Ol' Death Trip early?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

As an outsider who doesn't believe in heaven and hell I guess I am a bit confused about the whole thing. 
I thought that people had eternal life and were travelling from one plane to another. 
No death involved.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Ummmhh, the way to Heaven or Hell runs right through Death first. We actually do have to die to get to one or the other. How is that a death threat? Has anyone been encouraging people to take that Ol' Death Trip early?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Ummmhh, the way to Heaven or Hell runs right through Death first. We actually do have to die to get to one or the other. How is that a death threat? Has anyone been encouraging people to take that Ol' Death Trip early?


I think you were away, Maid, when the hubbub broke out over LTL's comment. Impossible to recreate the context here, but if you're curious it's on S & O #21, page 98.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Husband has good coverage but plans to check if it can be had for less.



MaidInBedlam said:


> my BFF and I both called our HMO to find out if we had to do anything about our coverage because of the ACA other than do nothing and keep what we have. Fortunately, that's all we have to do to keep the coverage we each have and we've both taken care over the years to make sure we have decent coverage. The more I hear about people having to worry about changes to what they have and want to keep the luckier I feel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> On the BS-o-Meter, this is a 10.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Husband has good coverage but plans to check if it can be had for less.


Not a bad idea at all, dame. It can't hurt to look.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, don't you ever get tired of trying to make someone else look bad? It's like ethnic jokes. They tell far more about the person telling the 'joke' than the ethnic group. Go on. Nothing else for you to do.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Looks like I'll have to copy/paste more of your prior posts which is one good way to prove ALL your lies. No problem, plenty of evidence you've written. *I * don't post anything about you to prove your lies, I simply copy/paste your own words. How cool is that! Is it the irony or hypocrisy you despise and fear?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Too many mental problems to list.



susanmos2000 said:


> What IS your problem, lady?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cherf, don't you ever get tired of trying to make someone else look bad? It's like ethnic jokes. They tell far more about the person telling the 'joke' than the ethnic group. Go on. Nothing else for you to do.


Pathetic, isn't it, dame?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one but you seems in the least bit interested. Blah blah blah.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What don't you try proving some of the alleged lies you say I've told HuckIngried? You can also read my back posts and prove what you call 'my lies', if you are telling the truth. You do not because you *cannot* prove I've lied because I didn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we've all observed that. Cocktail time gets longer and longer. Maybe mixed with something else.



Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> astute observation. That in addition to apparent liquid ingestion is doing quite a job on her. Predictable behavior patterns emerge at certain times.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> It amazes me that he/she/it/Ingried/Huck exists on this planet. Scary. Pathetic.


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: Friends don't provide much help either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Rather than look at that sickening pix of Mooouchelle, I'd much rather read this for a realistic look of who is spending the taxpayers $$$$ to elevate herself to what she considers to be a classy persona:
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/10/30/a-detailed-look-at-obamas-radical-college-past-and-were-not-talking-about-barack/
> A Detailed Look at Obamas Radical College Past And Were Not Talking About Barack
> ...


This is bigotry at it's best. congrats momee, you have just lowered yourself to a new standard., if the word standard does still apply.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, ute4kp, it says "elected," not "erected."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh Purl, I'm laughing and crying at the same time. You always come through just when I desperately need a laugh.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Rather than look at that sickening pix of Mooouchelle, I'd much rather read this for a realistic look of who is spending the taxpayers $$$$ to elevate herself to what she considers to be a classy persona:
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/10/30/a-detailed-look-at-obamas-radical-college-past-and-were-not-talking-about-barack/
> A Detailed Look at Obamas Radical College Past And Were Not Talking About Barack
> ...


This is bigotry at it's best. Congrats momee, you have just lowered yourself to a new standard., if the word standard does still apply.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Clever retort. Not.



Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> No one but you seems in the least bit interested. Blah blah blah.


Who would want to read her back posts? Her current posts are bad enough!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Clever retort. Not.


It's all she has, dame. I find it much nicer than "Obama is killing us all! or 'Obama has ruined our country......


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Darn it!!! So I bought this log holder to hold our firewood. Hubby and I started to put it together this evening and two screws and one nut are missing. (Hold the jokes please, although I would enjoy them at this point!) Hubby curses this stuff made in China. I check the box - Made in the USA. Well, I guess the US makes mistakes too. LOL!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh Purl, I'm laughing and crying at the same time. You always come through just when I desperately need a laugh.


Who was erected??? Darn - I always miss the good stuff! Was it Boner? I mean Boehner? (same thing, really).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: Friends don't provide much help either.


It's as though she has them hypnotized. Without knowing what's going on, they follow her lead and start the insults.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Who was erected??? Darn - I always miss the good stuff! Was it Boner? I mean Boehner? (same thing, really).


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I've mised you GW!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now ladies!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Who was erected??? Darn - I always miss the good stuff! Was it Boner? I mean Boehner? (same thing, really).


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now ladies!


Bye Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh we're in the mood for puns tonight. Desperate for laughs. Good to have such silly bad girls.



GWPlver said:


> Who was erected??? Darn - I always miss the good stuff! Was it Boner? I mean Boehner? (same thing, really).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Later gators.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh Purl, I'm laughing and crying at the same time. You always come through just when I desperately need a laugh.


Funny, that's what I was thinking about you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ciao, Dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is bigotry at it's best. congrats momee, you have just lowered yourself to a new standard., if the word standard does still apply.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who would want to read her back posts? Her current posts are bad enough!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> I've mised you GW!!


Thank you, Patty. Been too busy with work!! Just read in our paper today that the housing market has increased by two digits! That is a huge indicator of the market. I saw a "Coming Soon" sign at a house I wanted to purchase and when I e-mailed the realtor, the house already had a contract on it! Not even a "For Sale" sign. I wanted it as an investment property - apparently investors from all over are buying houses here and renting them. That was my hope as well.

Here in Dallas, you need to buy a house before you before you list your house! It's crazy! The job market is booming - especially health insurance and health care. State Farm and Blue Cross just built buildings to house just their employees! My friend who works for Blue Cross said that the ACA is a financial benefit to Blue Cross. She said they project to make a lot of money.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Bazinga!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great news! Hope GOP doesn't manage to screw it up. They're sure trying.



GWPlver said:


> Thank you, Patty. Been too busy with work!! Just read in our paper today that the housing market has increased by two digits! That is a huge indicator of the market. I saw a "Coming Soon" sign at a house I wanted to purchase and when I e-mailed the realtor, the house already had a contract on it! Not even a "For Sale" sign. I wanted it as an investment property - apparently investors from all over are buying houses here and renting them. That was my hope as well.
> 
> Here in Dallas, you need to buy a house before you before you list your house! It's crazy! The job market is booming - especially health insurance and health care. State Farm and Blue Cross just built buildings to house just their employees! My friend who works for Blue Cross said that the ACA is a financial benefit to Blue Cross. She said they project to make a lot of money.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is that? Just because I point out something that everyone knows? Who have I deceived? I am not the one that changes my names back and forth. So who is the one deceiving someone? It is not me. It is you. Shame on you! We all know it . Also that the others do it too.


Your message has always been consistent CB :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your message has always been consistent CB :thumbup:


Thanks WCK.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:-( :-( :hunf: :-( :-(


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock: :-( :shock:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

TEN states where Obamacare wipes out existing healthcare plans

Posted on 29 September, 2013 

According to The Daily Caller President Barack Obama famously promised, If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan. He later got even more specific.

If you are among the hundreds of millions of Americans who already have health insurance through your job, or Medicare, or Medicaid, or the VA, nothing in this plan will require you or your employer to change the coverage or the doctor you have, Obama said.

But, we have learned this is not true. Here are the ten states where consumers may like their health care plans, but they wont be able to keep them.

1) California: 58,000 will lose their plans under Obamacare. The first bomb dropped in California with a mass exodus from the most populated states Obamacare exchange. Aetna, the countrys largest insurer, left first in July and was closely followed by UnitedHealth. Anthem Blue Cross pulled out of Californias Obamacare exchange for small businesses as well.
Fifty-four percent of Californians expect to lose their coverage, according to an August poll.

2) Missouri: Patients of the states largest hospital system  which spans 13 hospitals including the St. Louis Childrens Hospital  will not be covered by the largest insurer on Obamacare exchanges, Anthem BlueCross BlueShield. Anthem covers 79,000 patients in Missouri who may seek subsidies on Obamacare exchanges, but wont be able to see any doctors in the BJC HealthCare system.

3) Connecticut: Aetna, the third largest insurer in the nation, wont offer insurance on the Obamacare exchange in its own home state, where it was founded in 1850. The reason? We believe the modification to the rates filed by Aetna will not allow us to collect enough premiums to cover the cost of the plans and meet the service expectations of our customers, said Aetna spokesman Susan Millerick.

4) Maryland: 13,000 individuals covered by Aetna and its recently-purchased Coventry Health Care wont be able to keep their insurance plans if they want Obamacare subsidies on the exchanges. Aetna and Coventry canceled plans to offer insurance in the exchange when state officials wouldnt allow them to charge premiums high enough to cover costs.

5) South Carolina: 28,000 people were insured by Medical Mutual of Ohio, SCs second-largest insurance company, until it decided to leave the state entirely in July due to Obamacares vast and quite complex new regulations. Company spokesman Ed Byers said Medical Mutuals patients would be switched over to United Healthcare plans instead.

6) New York: Aetna pulled out of New Yorks exchange in late August in an effort to keep their plans financially viable, said Aetna spokeswoman Cynthia Michener.

7) New Jersey: 1.1 million Aetna customers are at risk in New Jersey, where the leading insurer also wont be a part of the exchange. Just 2,600 patients purchase individual plans with the company, but any looking to take advantage of subsidies on the exchange for unaffordable employer-based insurance wont be able to do with Aetna.

8) Iowa: Wellmark Blue Cross and Blue Shield, Iowas largest health insurer, decided not to offer plans in the Obamacare exchange. It sells 86 percent of Iowas individual health insurance plans.

9) Wisconsin: Two of the three largest insurers in the state wont offer plans on the exchange. United Healthcare and Humana patients will have to get a new health insurer to buy insurance on Obamacare exchanges.

10) Georgia: Just five insurers are participating in Georgias Obamacare exchange. Medical Mutual of Ohio left Georgia and Indiana as well as South Carolina, due to Obamacare regulations. Aetna, along with Coventry, also decided against participating in the George health exchange.

The o sycophants will of course deny the truth of yet another article regarding the negative effects of ACA, but have we heard any factual rebuttal from them?? Pathetic.

I would like information regarding the actual cost for enrollment in ACA, or for how one's private insurance has increased or decreased in cost.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200156831823611&set=vb.1235621395&type=2&theater What a doctor thinks about ocare.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> TEN states where Obamacare wipes out existing healthcare plans
> 
> Posted on 29 September, 2013
> 
> ...


Have you proven what you have written to be true? To be honest momee, these rags sheets you copy and paste have no credible sources. Give it a rest. It isn't going anywhere except to people who need it. If your rates go up, blame your insurance company. If you want factual information on how much it will cost, go to the website like everybody else and find out. Simple as that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Thank you, Patty. Been too busy with work!! Just read in our paper today that the housing market has increased by two digits! That is a huge indicator of the market. I saw a "Coming Soon" sign at a house I wanted to purchase and when I e-mailed the realtor, the house already had a contract on it! Not even a "For Sale" sign. I wanted it as an investment property - apparently investors from all over are buying houses here and renting them. That was my hope as well.
> 
> Here in Dallas, you need to buy a house before you before you list your house! It's crazy! The job market is booming - especially health insurance and health care. State Farm and Blue Cross just built buildings to house just their employees! My friend who works for Blue Cross said that the ACA is a financial benefit to Blue Cross. She said they project to make a lot of money.


I believe they will GW. The negative posts about the ACA are all about people who are afraid that it will succeed. 
Sorry you lost the house you wanted. The Housing Market is picking up again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Cherf, don't you ever get tired of trying to make someone else look bad? It's like ethnic jokes. They tell far more about the person telling the 'joke' than the ethnic group. Go on. Nothing else for you to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I find it particularly annoying that there is never a source listed. 
I tried to make that point to no good end. I am just not going to read it again.



BrattyPatty said:


> Have you proven what you have written to be true? To be honest momee, these rags sheets you copy and paste have no credible sources. Give it a rest. It isn't going anywhere except to people who need it. If your rates go up, blame your insurance company. If you want factual information on how much it will cost, go to the website like everybody else and find out. Simple as that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> As an outsider who doesn't believe in heaven and hell I guess I am a bit confused about the whole thing.
> I thought that people had eternal life and were travelling from one plane to another.
> No death involved.


You're right, you're definitely confused.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Cherf, don't you ever get tired of trying to make someone else look bad? It's like ethnic jokes. They tell far more about the person telling the 'joke' than the ethnic group. Go on. Nothing else for you to do.


Ahriman; KPG here.

I know, huh? That's the beauty of Huck/Ingried's posts; she makes herself look bad _and_ is the punchline of her own jokes about _herself._

She talks about herself nonstop, forgets what she's written and then insults herself. You're correct, she really does tell far more about the person she is than the joke she is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I protest in the name of Dr. Seuss. The cat in the hat is hijacked like the rest of the country.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :shock: :-( :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Obama's poll numbers finally catch up with reality. Or you could look at it this way, 37% still in the dark


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your life has just become simpler.



jelun2 said:


> I find it particularly annoying that there is never a source listed.
> I tried to make that point to no good end. I am just not going to read it again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can all judge for ourselves, in fact, we much prefer to do so.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ahriman; KPG here.
> 
> I know, huh? That's the beauty of Huck/Ingried's posts; she makes herself look bad _and_ is the punchline of her own jokes about _herself._
> 
> She talks about herself nonstop, forgets what she's written and then insults herself. You're correct, she really does tell far more about the person she is than the joke she is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I find it particularly annoying that there is never a source listed.
> I tried to make that point to no good end. I am just not going to read it again.


While I'll agree you've not made any good points, Bratty says the housing market is going up again (without citing sources). That must really burn your butt, huh?

Then BP stated it is simple to determine the premium costs for the ACA by simply going to the website and looking it up, and "it can't hurt to look."

How dumb is she? Hardly anyone can log on to the website to 'look' at the costs, hardly anyone has signed up IF they could and she tells Momeee that its bigotry to speak the truth about the failure of not only the website but also the entire plan.

Seems Bratty must be already in her eternal place with all her stated hypocrisy. :evil: I don't _mise_ her, maybe GW does.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excepting entities like Congress with approval ratings approaching single digits.



lovethelake said:


> Obama's poll numbers finally catch up with reality. Or you could look at it this way, 37% still in the dark


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Excepting entities like Congress with approval ratings approaching single digits.


of which the majority are Dems!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Obama's poll numbers finally catch up with reality. Or you could look at it this way, 37% still in the dark


His approval numbers will continue to fall. He's failed big time, this time, and is now desperate. He'll give in to save face ASAP but it is too late. His legacy is that of a big-time failure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> We can all judge for ourselves, in fact, we much prefer to do so.


True; we all enjoy a good joke ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Obama's poll numbers finally catch up with reality. Or you could look at it this way, 37% still in the dark


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

374,000 jobless claims only 310,000 were expected.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Will this be what the Beltway look like this weekend?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 374,000 jobless claims only 310,000 were expected.


I guess it will take a catastrophe for everyone to see the light about O. Then it will be too late.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess it will take a catastrophe for everyone to see the light about O. Then it will be too late.


And the furloughed government non-essential workers were not part of these numbers


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And the furloughed government non-essential workers were not part of these numbers


 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The Pentagon warned The White House four days before the shutdown that the death benefits for our military would be cut. PBS got $500,000,000 funding the day of of the shutdown, but could not find $500,000 for grieving families?

Thank God The Fischer House Foundation stepped in to aid the families. Why would the administration inflict this unnecessary pain? 

Barry Black, SENATE Chaplain, 'cover our shame'


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Treasury Secy Lew testifies said he WILL NOT PRIORITIZE SPENDING to pay our Nation's bills, not that that he can't.

Wow, talk about a power grab, only to hurt our Nation


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> So, what is that round thing, and who's website did you snag it from?


I purchased that 'round thing' legally, with money I EARNED honestly. The photo was taken by me in ten seconds (as an afterthought actually), with one of my legally purchased cameras, and it is completely legal for me to use both to create my avatar.

You have to be a criminal in order to think like one, correct? Thanks for a peek into your world.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

5% according to one poll, 9% on another. 
My problem is that it lumps all of Congress in together.



damemary said:


> Excepting entities like Congress with approval ratings approaching single digits.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Will this be what the Beltway look like this weekend?


Cute! Wouldn't it be great to be part of the convoy?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, Yeah, you should have renamed it when you grabbed it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I purchased that 'round thing' legally, with money I EARNED honestly. The photo was taken by me in ten seconds (as an afterthought actually), with one of my legally purchased cameras, and it is completely legal for me to use both to create my avatar.
> 
> You have to be a criminal in order to think like one, correct? Thanks for a peek into your world.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Much less traffic than that, but yes, several quacks.


lovethelake said:


> Will this be what the Beltway look like this weekend?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The Pentagon warned The White House four days before the shutdown that the death benefits for our military would be cut. PBS got $500,000,000 funding the day of of the shutdown, but could not find $500,000 for grieving families?
> 
> Thank God The Fischer House Foundation stepped in to aid the families. Why would the administration inflict this unnecessary pain?
> 
> Barry Black, SENATE Chaplain, 'cover our shame'


What is really sad is that the money the Fischer House will contribute is from private donations that now cannot be use as intended because Obama refused to allocate the taxes collected that is supposed to be the way the survivors' families receive the death benefits. I wonder if the Fischer House Foundation will be reimbursed for their generous offer and funding for Obama's detrimental decision.

Hagel must resign. He, too, is a disgrace and unfit for his appointed (by Obama) position.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The Pentagon warned The White House four days before the shutdown that the death benefits for our military would be cut. PBS got $500,000,000 funding the day of of the shutdown, but could not find $500,000 for grieving families?
> 
> Thank God The Fischer House Foundation stepped in to aid the families. Why would the administration inflict this unnecessary pain?
> 
> Barry Black, SENATE Chaplain, 'cover our shame'


Why, is a good question. The most spiteful, corrupt, inept, petulant Administration EVER to RULE not govern.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> 5% according to one poll, 9% on another.
> My problem is that it lumps all of Congress in together.


sources?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Yeah, Yeah, you should have renamed it when you grabbed it.


Renamed? I don't grab things either. Do you?

BTW: Is this you ignoring us again? Just checking ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Will this be what the Beltway look like this weekend?


I've heard about this--right-wing activists who plan to use big rigs to jam up the roads in and around Washington, strike until the shelves of all supermarkets are picked clean, and "arrest" any Congressmen they happen across.

Such folks are incredibly foolhardy--in fact, they're playing with fire. For decades the federal government has kept lists of those it deems a security risk in the event of a national emergency--organizers and serious advocates of stunts such as this have just signed on the dotted line.

The situation in Washington is incredibly frustrating, but it will be resolved one way or another in the next week or two. In the meantime there are plenty of peaceful and legal ways in which we can express our disapproval--contacting the President and members of Congress, organizing small and peaceful demonstrations, sharing our thoughts and opinions with others on worldwide social networks like Facebook and Twitter.

In short, calm and thoughtful discussion about the mess in Washington can only benefit the nation as a whole--impulsive and threatening talk and deeds will inevitably come back to bite certain folks in the butt.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do the citizens have a right to protest? It will be short, but long enough for the public to take notice.
> 
> Occupy Wall Street lasted for months and caused physical damage to both private and public property. Was that protest acceptable?


Citizens have the right to peacefully assemble and protest, but blocking major highways--particularly those leading to our nation's capitol--with the intent to cause severe disruption is legally defined as something else.

As for Occupy Wall Street movement, the Homeland Security Department did indeed state that that "mass gatherings associated with public protest movements can have disruptive effects on transportation, commercial, and government services, especially when staged in major metropolitan areas". Accordingly, the FBI and the DHS deemed it necessary to monitor the event and the participants closely and, in many cases, placed them under arrest.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> *Citizens* have the right to peacefully assemble and protest, but blocking major highways--particularly those leading to our nation's capitol--with the intent to cause severe disruption is legally defined as something else.


Oh, goody! Why then did Nancy Pelosi join all the NON CITIZENS, but rather, *illegal aliens*, out on the Washington Mall yesterday?

Every, single, darn one of those *criminals* should have been removed from the site and deported immediately. They assembled, protested and caused havoc in our Nation's Capital, but I guess you define that as something else.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> But they let the protest continue for months. A little biased?


She's an absolute hypocrite who does not work for her living but is willing to insult and critique anyone who may.

The truckers haven't broken any laws yet she wants them in jail already.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> As an outsider who doesn't believe in heaven and hell I guess I am a bit confused about the whole thing.
> I thought that people had eternal life and were travelling from one plane to another.
> No death involved.


I think you're just talking about another thing people believe is the case. You may believe people have eternal life, etc., but who knows?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh wait! I have it now, that was part of an "America's Most Wanted" segment. It was taken in a collectibles heist in Kansas City. 
Maybe 1994.



jelun2 said:


> Yeah, Yeah, you should have renamed it when you grabbed it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :shock: :-( :shock:


Thanks, Cheeky. The cartoons were great.

The attempt by those radical right fringe people in the House and elsewhere to blame the President for the failure of the House is pathetic. If any of them have any common sense they could see that pure emotion rather than intelligent thought is the driving force. This morning on the radio I heard a politician from Texas whose occupation was "large animal vet" profess that absolutely nothing would happen if the US defaults on its loans. He is joined by others from the fringe that are declaring that we're not risking anything by letting the government default. That they have the confidence to say things publicly that go against so many top economists, is amazing. They are following stupid talking points that are coming from puffed up heads lacking brains but trying to sound learned. If it weren't so serious, this whole plot by the radicals would be laughable and wouldn't deserve any attention whatsoever. There is no defense of their position because it's so darn dumb!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

In other words, it's pretty much Aetna that's pulled out of a lot of states. Other plans remain, and there will be still more moving in.



momeee said:


> TEN states where Obamacare wipes out existing healthcare plans
> 
> Posted on 29 September, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am definitely talking about what I think I remember Christians preach. Don't Christians claim fairly often that they can sense/see/feel the soul leaving the body at the moment of "death"?
I believe in reincarnation which is a form of eternal life, I suppose, until it isn't. :wink:



MaidInBedlam said:


> I think you're just talking about another thing people believe is the case. You may believe people have eternal life, etc., but who knows?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, goody! Why then did Nancy Pelosi join all the NON CITIZENS, but rather, *illegal aliens*, out on the Washington Mall yesterday?
> 
> Every, single, darn one of those *criminals* should have been removed from the site and deported immediately. They assembled, protested and caused havoc in our Nation's Capital, but I guess you define that as something else.


Your Christian kindness is overwhelming. Treat people like cattle, it's fine with this one.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Who knows? Other than a supposed credit to the DailyCaller this cut and paste has no credit to it.



Poor Purl said:


> In other words, it's pretty much Aetna that's pulled out of a lot of states. Other plans remain, and there will be still more moving in.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

This is not a case of citing a statement. 
It is a C&P pure and simple. 
Not only is it useless for documenting it is a clear breach of copyright law.



joeysomma said:


> When you are asked to provide a source. Your answer is "look it up." I guess you need to take your own advice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> His approval numbers will continue to fall. He's failed big time, this time, and is now desperate. He'll give in to save face ASAP but it is too late. His legacy is that of a big-time failure.


If you're right, I'll admit it. If you're wrong, you'll never know because whatever sources you follow (and I think you make a lot of stuff up yourself) will never tell you, and even if you know you're wrong, you'll never admit it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> But they let the protest continue for months. A little biased?


Not at all--Occupy Wall Street was judged no immediate threat to the government, so the authorities chose to take their time and not draw even more media attention to the movement--but in the end, 2600 in the New York encampment were arrested.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> 5% according to one poll, 9% on another.
> My problem is that it lumps all of Congress in together.


I think that it's OK to lump all of Congress together at this point. None of its members seems to have a clue. One way or another, they've all helped to get the country i the state is in today.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, goody! Why then did Nancy Pelosi join all the NON CITIZENS, but rather, *illegal aliens*, out on the Washington Mall yesterday?
> 
> Every, single, darn one of those *criminals* should have been removed from the site and deported immediately. They assembled, protested and caused havoc in our Nation's Capital, but I guess you define that as something else.


Nice try at changing the subject, KPG. Believe me, if you want to join one of the conveys supposedly heading for Washington to tie up the highways and create havoc then you are more than welcome to do so--those folks are going to be arrested on the spot.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is really sad is that the money the Fischer House will contribute is from private donations that now cannot be use as intended because Obama refused to allocate the taxes collected that is supposed to be the way the survivors' families receive the death benefits. I wonder if the Fischer House Foundation will be reimbursed for their generous offer and funding for Obama's detrimental decision.
> 
> Hagel must resign. He, too, is a disgrace and unfit for his appointed (by Obama) position.


That's FISHER House, kiddo, not Fischer, and I doubt they will be reimbursed for any death benefits they pay. I bet a lot of their donors are glad the Foundation stepped up. Some of us will probably donate more to make sure the Foundation can provide the services it so amazingly and wonderfully does.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Obama's poll numbers finally catch up with reality. Or you could look at it this way, 37% still in the dark


Have you bothered to look up any other president's approval ratings? Here's a link that compares different polls on Obama's predecessor: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/president_bush_job_approval-904.html - though I have to admit this was probably only in his last 2 or 3 years.

The *highest* it shows is 34% approval, but it shows some polls coming in at 22 (CBSNews) and 24 (Pew). In fact, beginning about mid-2005 (less than a year into his second term, approx. where Obama is now), approval went below 40 and continued to go down steadily.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Then BP stated it is simple to determine the premium costs for the ACA by simply going to the website and looking it up, and "it can't hurt to look."
> 
> How dumb is she? Hardly anyone can log on to the website to 'look' at the costs, hardly anyone has signed up.


Have you tried? I just did, and got in immediately. Here, just click: https://www.healthcare.gov/ Wouldn't you rather learn for yourself than depend on what anonymous emails tell you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Thanks, Cheeky. The cartoons were great.
> 
> The attempt by those radical right fringe people in the House and elsewhere to blame the President for the failure of the House is pathetic. If any of them have any common sense they could see that pure emotion rather than intelligent thought is the driving force. This morning on the radio I heard a politician from Texas whose occupation was "large animal vet" profess that absolutely nothing would happen if the US defaults on its loans. He is joined by others from the fringe that are declaring that we're not risking anything by letting the government default. That they have the confidence to say things publicly that go against so many top economists, is amazing. They are following stupid talking points that are coming from puffed up heads lacking brains but trying to sound learned. If it weren't so serious, this whole plot by the radicals would be laughable and wouldn't deserve any attention whatsoever. There is no defense of their position because it's so darn dumb!


Oh, you must mean like when Obama said that increasing the debt limit doesn't increase our Nation's debt by one dime. That kind of darn dumb? Or when Obama said everyone will see at minimum decrease of $2,500 in their health insurance premiums and can keep their doctors if they want to? You must mean those stupid talking points, correct?

None of these things said by Obama go against any top economists, do they? What is it with Democrats anyway; they cannot understand nor do simple math and arithmetic.

Does Obama really have a puffed-up head? I did not know that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If they are on public highways, what will be the reason for an arrest? Will Obama try to close the Federal highways?


Really, Joey--if you feel that these protests will be viewed as no threat by the Feds then you are free to join them, as is KPG. In fact, the two of you can share the same big rig. But be sure to pack a file and a six pack--at some point either you or your mentor might need a shot of liquid courage on the way to the hoosegow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Will this be what the Beltway look like this weekend?


Is that a picture of the rightie truckers who are threatening to tie up traffic this weekend?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that a picture of the rightie truckers who are threatening to tie up traffic this weekend?


Yes, it is. I read the article and thought that no one could ever possibly be that foolish, but this morning we have at least two righties who are eager to climb on board and head east for the big event.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Her source stated that it originally came from the DailyCaller. 
Her source has not been listed.

Have you checked out those age of consent statistics yet?
Shocking, isn't it?



joeysomma said:


> The author, source, and date were cited in what momeee copied and pasted. What else do you need?
> 
> In a research paper, that is all you need to "look it up." They do not give you the book or magazine to read.
> 
> You still have not told us where and when you received your law degree.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> But they were a threat to private citizens and the government did little to protect them.


Please. I live in New York, and my son works downtown, not far from where Occupy occupied. They were an annoyance, but they were no threat.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Joeysomma wrote: "The author, source, and date were cited in what momeee copied and pasted. What else do you need?

In a research paper, that is all you need to "look it up." They do not give you the book or magazine to read.

You still have not told us where and when you received your law degree."

I've given up trying to be polite and answer requests for sources as they are irrelevant to the O sycophants. Yet, when the lefties (with the exception of alcameron) post pic or cut and paste they act as if it were carved in stone, needing no source or background. 

Of course, no answer is ever given when asked for source...What's the saying? "what is good for the goose is good for the gander". 

To simply disagree with a post or denigrate the poster shows one's ignorance and inability to offer another side, and it proves the worthlessness of that persons opinion.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you all go to listen to the streaming of that "gentleman" on the radio. He sounds pretty much like that LEO from PA who ended up ruining his career. 
No worries of Low T there.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it is. I read the article and thought that no one could ever possibly be that foolish, but this morning we have at least two righties who are eager to climb on board and head east for the big event.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Do the citizens have a right to protest? It will be short, but long enough for the public to take notice.
> 
> Occupy Wall Street lasted for months and caused physical damage to both private and public property. Was that protest acceptable?


YES.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Your Christian kindness is overwhelming.


Christians do not encourage nor support breaking the laws of the land. If you were a Christian you would know that. Your lack of knowledge on these two topics is breathtaking.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Citizens have the right to peacefully assemble and protest, but blocking major highways--particularly those leading to our nation's capitol--with the intent to cause severe disruption is legally defined as something else.
> 
> As for Occupy Wall Street movement, the Homeland Security Department did indeed state that that "mass gatherings associated with public protest movements can have disruptive effects on transportation, commercial, and government services, especially when staged in major metropolitan areas". Accordingly, the FBI and the DHS deemed it necessary to monitor the event and the participants closely and, in many cases, placed them under arrest.


This won't be the first time there's been a protest that specifically acted to block major access to the nation's capitol. You may be too young to remember, but there was a major protest action on May 1st, 1971 to block all roads into DC as a protest against the war in Vietnam. A huge number of protesters were injured and/or arested. Many of those arrested were takent to RFK Stadium and penned up for a while as the police dealt with booking, etc. Another famous moment in history occurred just before this protes, on April 24th, when a crowd of Vietnam vets threw their medals on the Capitol steps.

Sometimes the citizenry does more than assemble peacably. Whose protest is "better"? The vets on 4/24/71 or the truckers who may try to block access to DC now? Do you think those who protest now will be treated any differently than those who protested on 5/1/71?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Oh wait! I have it now, that was part of an "America's Most Wanted" segment. It was taken in a collectibles heist in Kansas City.
> Maybe 1994.


source? I have to see this ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually, it shows that someone slept through classes where copyright info was discussed in the 7th, 8th, 9th grades. 
It isn't about being polite, it is about recognizing the effort that someone went through to bring information to the rest of the world. 
I can speculate that it came from "inagist" since you posted it recently and not the September 28th that it came out in the DailyCaller or the September 29th that other entities picked it up from the "caller". 
Whatever, it is your breach. It is just too bad to show such disrespect for other people's hard work.



momeee said:


> Joeysomma wrote: "The author, source, and date were cited in what momeee copied and pasted. What else do you need?
> 
> In a research paper, that is all you need to "look it up." They do not give you the book or magazine to read.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

What "simple math and arithmetic" have you done that proves your point?

And increasing the debt limit certainly does *not* increase the debt. Any more than a bank increasing your credit limit actually increases your spending.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, you must mean like when Obama said that increasing the debt limit doesn't increase our Nation's debt by one dime. That kind of darn dumb? Or when Obama said everyone will see at minimum decrease of $2,500 in their health insurance premiums and can keep their doctors if they want to? You must mean those stupid talking points, correct?
> 
> None of these things said by Obama go against any top economists, do they? What is it with Democrats anyway; they cannot understand nor do simple math and arithmetic.
> 
> Does Obama really have a puffed-up head? I did not know that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, it is. I read the article and thought that no one could ever possibly be that foolish, but this morning we have at least two righties who are eager to climb on board and head east for the big event.


But they won't be as cute as the rubber duckies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The author, source, and date were cited in what momeee copied and pasted. What else do you need?
> 
> In a research paper, that is all you need to "look it up." They do not give you the book or magazine to read.
> 
> You still have not told us where and when you received your law degree.


She has no understanding of copyright laws either! Not that anything she says matters ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think that they are confusing future spending with that in the past ie:debt. 
It is pretty confusing.



Poor Purl said:


> What "simple math and arithmetic" have you done that proves your point?
> 
> And increasing the debt limit certainly does *not* increase the debt. Any more than a bank increasing your credit limit actually increases your spending.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If you're right, I'll admit it. If you're wrong, you'll never know because whatever sources you follow (and I think you make a lot of stuff up yourself) will never tell you, and even if you know you're wrong, you'll never admit it.


Sources? Can you read and analyze polls? I can. I refuse to 'source or cite' my opinion. When Obama's approval percentage falls from its current 37% rating today, you'll confirm I was correct, I'm sure of it.

BTW: from where do you claim your psych degree?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts]sources? 


knitpresentgifts
Congressional speeches. They are beginning to pay attention to the numbers. In fact it was said on the floor on 10-9-13 that Congress is less popular than Dog Poop. No kidding.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Christians do not encourage nor support breaking the laws of the land. If you were a Christian you would know that. Your lack of knowledge on these two topics is breathtaking.


You must be joking. You and your cronies applaud folks who push down the barricades around the monuments in Washington, hike right around the "closed" signs dotting the national parks, encourage folks with businesses on federal lands to remain open--and now you're itching to join those who want to effectively shut down the roads in and around Washington. By what stretch of the imagination are these things considered legal?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I am definitely talking about what I think I remember Christians preach. Don't Christians claim fairly often that they can sense/see/feel the soul leaving the body at the moment of "death"?
> I believe in reincarnation which is a form of eternal life, I suppose, until it isn't. :wink:


I'm not sure how being able to sense the soul leaving the body at death relates to reincarnation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

momeee said:


> Of course, no answer is ever given when asked for source...What's the saying? "what is good for the goose is good for the gander".


This would actually have been clever if you had quoted correctly: "What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander." You know, "sauce" and "source" being close in pronunciation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

And now we have the latest joke... 
Where did you get your -------- degree?

I have forgotten who it was who noted the other day that the skills we picked up in college 40 plus years ago are barely with us these days. 
I know I have to double check what I think I remember except for the trainings I have taken recently. 
Any sensible person would.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sources? Can you read and analyze polls? I can. I refuse to 'source or cite' my opinion. When Obama's approval percentage falls from its current 37% rating today, you'll confirm I was correct, I'm sure of it.
> 
> BTW: from where do you claim your physic degree?


KPG
President Obama's rating climbed, I could give you the number but you look it up. KPG time to quit your childish questions. You are getting more and more ridiculous with each posting. Grow up. Do you serirously think we will ever reveal all that you are aksing for? Keep wishing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's FISHER House, kiddo, not Fischer, and I doubt they will be reimbursed for any death benefits they pay. I bet a lot of their donors are glad the Foundation stepped up. Some of us will probably donate more to make sure the Foundation can provide the services it so amazingly and wonderfully does.


How special; the Queen of typos and illogical posts is critiquing mine. Thanks! I'll try harder ignoring you on things that don't matter.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> And now we have the latest joke...
> Where did you get your -------- degree?
> 
> I have forgotten who it was who noted the other day that the skills we picked up in college 40 plus years ago are barely with us these days.
> ...


jelun2
It is that Kindergarten mentality that keeps asking such childish questions. I feel I should get a Childcare License to deal with some folks here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How special; the Queen of typos and illogical posts is critiquing mine. Thanks! I'll try harder ignoring you.


Ah, yes, ignoring me. Ignoring me by replying. One of my very favorite things. When do you plan to do something constructive like make a donation the The Fisher House foundation yourself?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It definitely does not. 
Other than perhaps what might be revealed in the gnostic gospels.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not sure how being able to sense the soul leaving the body at death relates to reincarnation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nice try at changing the subject, KPG. Believe me, if you want to join one of the conveys supposedly heading for Washington to tie up the highways and create havoc then you are more than welcome to do so--those folks are going to be arrested on the spot.


You discussed an up-coming protest in D.C. on Friday which I compared to a protest that happened yesterday over the same concerns and you accuse me of changing the subject.

Ask someone for help.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

And those are two separate processes.



joeysomma said:


> Only if they borrow any money over the previous debt limit. Any money borrowed will increase the debt unless some has been paid back


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How special; the Queen of typos and illogical posts is critiquing mine. Thanks! I'll try harder ignoring you.


KPG
the queen of typos and weird statements is one of your buddies by a very wide margin and for some strange reason you never call her on it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe you can borrow my degree, it is old, however, I got it in '79.



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> It is that Kindergarten mentality that keeps asking such childish questions. I feel I should get a Childcare License to deal with some folks here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, you must mean like when Obama said that increasing the debt limit doesn't increase our Nation's debt by one dime. That kind of darn dumb? Or when Obama said everyone will see at minimum decrease of $2,500 in their health insurance premiums and can keep their doctors if they want to? You must mean those stupid talking points, correct?
> 
> None of these things said by Obama go against any top economists, do they? What is it with Democrats anyway; they cannot understand nor do simple math and arithmetic.
> 
> Does Obama really have a puffed-up head? I did not know that.


Please don't twist my words the same way you accuse others of doing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you tried? I just did, and got in immediately. Here, just click: https://www.healthcare.gov/ Wouldn't you rather learn for yourself than depend on what anonymous emails tell you?


Who said I relied on anonymous e-mails? You sure do a lot of assuming.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This won't be the first time there's been a protest that specifically acted to block major access to the nation's capitol. You may be too young to remember, but there was a major protest action on May 1st, 1971 to block all roads into DC as a protest against the war in Vietnam. A huge number of protesters were injured and/or arested. Many of those arrested were takent to RFK Stadium and penned up for a while as the police dealt with booking, etc. Another famous moment in history occurred just before this protes, on April 24th, when a crowd of Vietnam vets threw their medals on the Capitol steps.
> 
> Sometimes the citizenry does more than assemble peacably. Whose protest is "better"? The vets on 4/24/71 or the truckers who may try to block access to DC now? Do you think those who protest now will be treated any differently than those who protested on 5/1/71?


You raise some really fascinating points, Maid. The Civil Rights movement used civil obedience to accomplish its goal and, as you pointed out, so did the Vietnam War protesters and the anti-Nixon contingents. Is what these truckers are proposing to do on the same level as that?

My personal opinion is--no. No one was harmed or seriously inconvenienced by an African-American sitting down at a lunch counter and asking to be served. Nor were the folks who publicaly burned their draft cards or threw away their medals trying to intimidate anyone or cause a serious disturbance.

In my opinion, this is different. Snarling up the highways will prevent folks from getting to their jobs, prevent deliveries to supermarkets and other vital stores, and keep ambulances and other rescue vehicles from reaching their destinations. I honestly believe saner heads among the truckers will prevail in the end, but if they don't? Well, we'll see what the end result will be. At the very least it's incredibly selfish to even consider a move that will bring as much inconvenience to one's fellow citizens as it will to the Feds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you bothered to look up any other president's approval ratings? Here's a link that compares different polls on Obama's predecessor: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/president_bush_job_approval-904.html - though I have to admit this was probably only in his last 2 or 3 years.
> 
> The *highest* it shows is 34% approval, but it shows some polls coming in at 22 (CBSNews) and 24 (Pew). In fact, beginning about mid-2005 (less than a year into his second term, approx. where Obama is now), approval went below 40 and continued to go down steadily.


Did you bother to look at the same info of a comparison of President's ratings I've already posted? Guess not. Obama ranked 4th from the bottom I believe (to-date). No surprise there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Christians do not encourage nor support breaking the laws of the land. If you were a Christian you would know that. Your lack of knowledge on these two topics is breathtaking.


Christians don't round people up like cattle and deport them, either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Joeysomma wrote: "The author, source, and date were cited in what momeee copied and pasted. What else do you need?
> 
> In a research paper, that is all you need to "look it up." They do not give you the book or magazine to read.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: (with disagreement to your alcameron statement - she follows suit with the others most often)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You just answered your own question. The source is the Daily Caller.
> 
> More than enough info to find the work cited. In case you are unable to search, Go to your favorite search engine (you said you do not use Google). Type "Daily Caller" and enter. Click on the one that says "dailycaller.com." Then in their search engine; type "10 states" and press enter.
> 
> I hope you are able to find it.


Don't count on it. "Work" is not one of her pleasures or traits.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You raise some really fascinating points, Maid. The Civil Rights movement used civil obedience to accomplish its goal and, as you pointed out, so did the Vietnam War protesters and the anti-Nixon contingents. Is what these truckers are proposing to do on the same level as that?
> 
> My personal opinion is--no. No one was harmed or seriously inconvenienced by an African-American sitting down at a lunch counter and asking to be served. Nor were the folks who publicaly burned their draft cards or threw away their medals trying to intimidate anyone or cause a serious disturbance.
> 
> In my opinion, this is different. Snarling up the highways will prevent folks from getting to their jobs, prevent deliveries to supermarkets and other vital stores, and keep ambulances and other rescue vehicles from reaching their destinations. I honestly believe saner heads among the truckers will prevail in the end, but if they don't? Well, we'll see what the end result will be. At the very least it's incredibly selfish to even consider a move that will bring as much inconvenience to one's fellow citizens as it will to the Feds.


The protest on May 1st, 1971 was purposely and specifically intended to snarl up the highways and shut down DC. It was bloody and insane. The protesters numbered in the tens of thousands. Saner heads didn't prevail then and I doubt they will now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What "simple math and arithmetic" have you done that proves your point?
> 
> And increasing the debt limit certainly does *not* increase the debt. Any more than a bank increasing your credit limit actually increases your spending.


Try spending your time learning about the correlation of bonds, stocks, Treasury notes, the Market, gold, venture capitalists, hedge funds, FOREX, GDP and the Fed to the national debt and get back to me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The protest on May 1st, 1971 was purposely and specifically intended to snarl up the highways and shut down DC. It was bloody and insane. The protesters numbered in the tens of thousands. Saner heads didn't prevail then and I doubt they will now.


Hmm...give me a chance to research that protest. But from what you're saying it does sound insane and bears and uncanny resemblance to what these truckers are agitating for now. Any acts of "civil disobedience" that cause harm to our fellow citizens are wrong in my book.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sources? Can you read and analyze polls? I can. I refuse to 'source or cite' my opinion. When Obama's approval percentage falls from its current 37% rating today, you'll confirm I was correct, I'm sure of it.
> 
> BTW: from where do you claim your psych degree?


From the Metropolitan Institute for Training in Psychoanalytic Psychotherapy. And the Columbia University School of Social Work. Where does your economics degree come from?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...give me a chance to research that protest. But from what you're saying it does sound insane and bears and uncanny resemblance to what these truckers are agitating for now. Any acts of "civil disobedience" that cause harm to our fellow citizens are wrong in my book.


Research away. My knowledge is only anecdotal. (KPG is gonna get me for bad spelling and grammar...) I was there, working at a law firm on Dupont Plaza where the protest became particularly hot and violent. My housemate was at workat the Brookings Institute, just off the Plaza. I watched a bunch of cool stuff from the 10th floor of an office building and was in the Public Defenders office the next morning.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only if they borrow any money over the previous debt limit. Any money borrowed will increase the debt unless some has been paid back


Of course. But that's beside the point. Right now they need a higher debt limit just to pay the bills that are already owed. You know, like they've done automatically for any other president who's asked for it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Ah, yes, ignoring me. Ignoring me by replying. One of my very favorite things. When do you plan to do something constructive like make a donation the The Fisher House foundation yourself?


Shut your mouth, jerk.

You have *no* idea of what I do for others. You have *no* business telling me what I should do with my money or time or charitable gifts or any gifts to others either.

You *first* specifically addressed me to correct a one-letter typo I made (BIG DEAL). I responded as I don't believe typos should be a point of discussion. BIG MISTAKE ANSWERING YOU. Now I remember why I had chosen to ignore you long ago.

Here's my post from October 9.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you and thank you for posting about the Fisherhouse!
> 
> We have indicated a sizable donation be paid to that organization in our Estate Plan. We love what they do and support them!
> 
> Obama has reached rock bottom by blocking the death benefits being paid to service member's survivors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who said I relied on anonymous e-mails? You sure do a lot of assuming.


You're right. I take that back. Now about the rest of my message?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you bother to look at the same info of a comparison of President's ratings I've already posted? Guess not. Obama ranked 4th from the bottom I believe (to-date). No surprise there.


How long ago did you post that? I haven't been around there that long, and I don't save up old messages.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think you were away, Maid, when the hubbub broke out over LTL's comment. Impossible to recreate the context here, but if you're curious it's on S & O #21, page 98.


i checked that out. It was another example of what happens here so often. Someone said something nasty, someone else took it the wrong way and everyone was off to the races. I don't like to say this, but it reads that LTL answered the question about how to get to Heaven or Hell, and the answer was taken as a threat of some kind. "You need to die." That's all she said, and it's exactly the map to get to either of those places.

I know silly s--t prevails here. That's what was posted on page 98 of Smoking and Obamacare #21, silly s--t.

Look ahead a few pages and see how KPG took what I said and ran with it. She provides a great example of what I'm talking about, far better than anything on page 98 of S&O #21. Well, of course she does. She's a real shining example to all of us when it comes to BS. Neither you nor I will probably ever be able to achieve the heights she has. Thank God.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Try spending your time learning about the correlation of bonds, stocks, Treasury notes, the Market, gold, venture capitalists, hedge funds, FOREX, GDP and the Fed to the national debt and get back to me.


How much time do you think I have? And why should I do anything you suggest? Besides, I already know a lot about bonds, stocks, T-notes, the "Market," etc. So how about answering my question instead of trying to annoy me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...give me a chance to research that protest. But from what you're saying it does sound insane and bears and uncanny resemblance to what these truckers are agitating for now. Any acts of "civil disobedience" that cause harm to our fellow citizens are wrong in my book.


It isn't civil disobedience when it gets violent. Ask Ghandi.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> This is more than a hangnail--more like a quadruple amputation with Boehner working the saw.


What has you soiling your panties over the potential default? The revenue brought in is more than enough to cover the payments.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello.

I am at my new Residence. Gorgeous surroundings.
Nice Neighbors which I have known for years.
The weather is to die for.
The pool Water perfect for skinny dipping.

I see that some People here are still their ugly old self.
knitpresentgifts must be digging in a dictionary of 'special' names to attach to others.

Shall look in now and then to make note of the lies.
Have a splendid day.
Ingried


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you always ask for me to post pictures, here to fill your request, greetings to you, dear . . . . . .


Self portrait Huckleberry? Quite lovely, just as I imagined you would look like.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

KPG said:


> Shut your mouth, jerk. Here's my post from October 9.


 How did you get the "quote reply" to skip over that adult remark? Paste it on as an image? Didn't want anyone to be able to prove you said it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Why do you ask questions you know the answers to? You really know how to be annoying.

The debt includes a lot of stuff Congress passed that is more than the current limit allows. Since these are already incurred, we have to pay them. That's why.


joeysomma said:


> Why do they need to increase the debt limit to pay bills?
> 
> It sounds like they are unable to pay the bills without borrowing more money, thus increasing the debt.
> 
> Some bill payment priority is definitely needed.


Why don't you advise them of what to do?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooray! Boehner is offering to sit down and talk about increasing the debt ceiling. I guess he finally figured out he should at least do that or be ridden out of DC on a rail after being tarred and feathered.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> For someone who knows next to nothing about me, you seem to think you know what's in my head. Have you ever actually spoken to a liberal in a noncombative way? or do you really think we are evil or stupid and have no good reason to dislike the Tea Party and the GOP?
> 
> Furthermore, it's not we who fear the TP; it's the rest of the Republicans, who are afraid to stand up to their idiotic demands and leave the rest of us with their mess to clean up.


You have that turned around. It's the rest of the country that will have to clean up the mess you Democrats have made.

Of course you fear the Tea Party. You wouldn't be calling them the names you are if you weren't. You liberals can't hold a discussion, so you resort to name calling and creating an atmosphere of fear when one shouldn't exist. All Obama has done in his 5 years in office is divide this country. He is the President and should be bringing this country together, not keeping it divided.

FYI, I do have liberal friends that do not behave the way the liberals on this thread behave. We are able to have discussions and either agree or disagree and still remain friends.We don't need to put each other down because our views differ in some ways.

Why do you dislike the Tea Party so?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Again you seem to think you can read minds. I'm sure you don't know that for a fact; you only read it third-hand from someone who has made it a business to lie about Obama. If you want to believe it, fine. If you want to believe in Tinker Bell, that's also fine. But don't pretend that you actually know what's true.


I'm basing it on the fact that Obama lied about his mother when he was campaigning for the health care bill. If he did that, then I question what is actually true in his autobiography. It says a lot about his character.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - we know! Hucklebery/Ingried's type = an animal (more specifically; a horse)! We should have thought of that. But at least now we know as she posted her photo. We can recognize the horse's ass and can reign it in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! Knittie, you are great!! If you recall, this little chain of remarks started with THIS post of yours:

"What is really sad is that the money the Fischer House will contribute is from private donations that now cannot be use as intended because Obama refused to allocate the taxes collected that is supposed to be the way the survivors' families receive the death benefits. I wonder if the Fischer House Foundation will be reimbursed for their generous offer and funding for Obama's detrimental decision.

Hagel must resign. He, too, is a disgrace and unfit for his appointed (by Obama) position."

Why so uptight? All I did is suggest you do something constructive and give an example. You do know what an example is, right?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How did you get the "quote reply" to skip over that adult remark? Paste it on as an image? Didn't want anyone to be able to prove you said it?


KPG is special. Let her be your shining example. Try to achieve what whe has achieved here. NOT!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Research away. My knowledge is only anecdotal. (KPG is gonna get me for bad spelling and grammar...) I was there, working at a law firm on Dupont Plaza where the protest became particularly hot and violent. My housemate was at workat the Brookings Institute, just off the Plaza. I watched a bunch of cool stuff from the 10th floor of an office building and was in the Public Defenders office the next morning.


Good thing you were ten flights away from the battlefield! I did look it up, and it seems pretty horrific--both the tactics of the protesters AND the troops that were sent to quell them.

Interestingly enough, I do now recall reading a paragraph or two about this in one of my high school history books in the late 80s. The author(s) spoke briefly about the illegality of the arrests and the horrible conditions within the stadium, but not much was said about how those folks got there in the first place.

My own opinion is this: peaceable assembly and protest is both a right and a valuable tool--but it shouldn't be abused. Any act that may result in harm to our fellow citizens should be scuttled before it leaves the planning stage--and those demonstrations that unexpectedly turn "bad" should be abandoned immediately, for the same reason.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Christians don't round people up like cattle and deport them, either.


Sadly, they do. They tear families apart. Send mothers and fathers one place and children another. 
It is that same patriarchal behavior as was displayed by Christians during slavery in the US; it is exactly the same Christian mentality. 
I say that because the claim is that we are a Christian nation. The nation is doing this, so it is Christians who have this mentality.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How did you get the "quote reply" to skip over that adult remark? Paste it on as an image? Didn't want anyone to be able to prove you said it?


What the heck are you talking about? I did state MIB is a jerk (she is). Why would I deny same?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good thing you were ten flights away from the battlefield! I did look it up, and it seems pretty horrific--both the tactics of the protesters AND the troops that were sent to quell them.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I do now recall reading a paragraph or two about this in one of my high school history books in the late 80s. The author(s) spoke briefly about the illegality of the arrests and the horrible conditions within the stadium, but not much was said about how those folks got there in the first place.
> 
> My own opinion is this: peaceable assembly and protest is both a right and a valuable tool--but it shouldn't be abused. Any act that may result in harm to our fellow citizens should be scuttled before it leaves the planning stage--and those demonstrations that unexpectedly turn "bad" should be abandoned immediately, for the same reason.


Peaceable assembly and protest is our right. We can't abuse it no matter how many times we use it. The "catch" on 5/1/71 is that it really wasn't intended to be a peaceable assembly. By then, very few protests against the illegal war in Vietnam were peaceable, no matter the intention of any planners.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why so uptight? All I did is suggest you do something constructive and give an example. You do know what an example is, right?





MaidInBedlam said:


> to KPG: When do you plan to do something constructive like make a donation the The Fisher House foundation yourself?


1) you do know *you* made a typo in your post above, correct? (one that I didn't bring to your attention prior)

2) you do realize you told me to make a donation and not give *an example*, correct?

3) you do realize you are a *jerk?*

4) you do know I'm making you *an example* now (kind of like the poster child) of what a dumb, ignorant, jerk sounds like on KP, and the type of stupid Liberal that should be ignored, correct?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> What is that round thing in your avatar? Your view of the world?


Another stooge has joined the party. I wonder who is pulling the ring in her nose.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. I take that back. Now about the rest of my message?


I have no interest in visiting a non-working site in which I have no interest in its information now or ever.

Especially a site that requires me to enter personal and private info that will be used by the government to track my every move.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Peaceable assembly and protest are our right. We can't abuse it no matter how many times we use it. The "catch" on 5/1/71 is that it really wasn't intended to be a peaceable assembly. By then, very few protests against the illegal war in Vietnam were peaceable, no matter the intention of any planners.


I know--it seems strange that it took another four years to wind that war down, but then Washington does seem slow on the uptake at times.

I wonder if the war would have ended more quickly if Nixon had lost the election in either '68 or '72. Not that there weren't plenty of war hawks to fill his shoes, but rather because Watergate and the rest of his shenanigans succeeded in diverting America's attention a bit from what was going on the whole time in Asia. He also had plenty of supporters who lacked the ability to separate the man from the policies he supported--no doubt they felt that speaking out against the war was the same as casting doubt on their guy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> From the Metropolitan Institute for Training in Psychoanalytic Psychotherapy. And the Columbia University School of Social Work. Where does your economics degree come from?


There you go assuming again ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Christians don't round people up like cattle and deport them, either.


No kidding?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) you do know *you* made a typo in your post above, correct? (one that I didn't bring to your attention prior)
> 
> 2) you do realize you told me to make a donation and not give *an example*, correct?
> 
> ...


KPG, all I know is that you are a shining example to me of how to speak like a good Christian lady. Oh, and you're still aren't ignoring me. Would that you could...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course. But that's beside the point. Right now they need a higher debt limit just to pay the bills that are already owed. You know, like they've done automatically for any other president who's asked for it.


You cannot be serious. Beside the point? If they don't have the necessary funds to pay the bills already owed, then NO QUESTION, increasing the limit ALSO increases the debt.

How can you not understand that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What the heck are you talking about? I did state MIB is a jerk (she is). Why would I deny same?


Okay. Then I may have done something wrong. But when I hit quote reply I got a blank. After the third time, I thought you had done something clever. I was wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

It was barely a year after the Kent State killings (5/4/70). You couldn't trust the government to treat you peaceably after that happened.


MaidInBedlam said:


> Peaceable assembly and protest is our right. We can't abuse it no matter how many times we use it. The "catch" on 5/1/71 is that it really wasn't intended to be a peaceable assembly. By then, very few protests against the illegal war in Vietnam were peaceable, no matter the intention of any planners.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How much time do you think I have? And why should I do anything you suggest? Besides, I already know a lot about bonds, stocks, T-notes, the "Market," etc. *So how about answering my question instead of trying to annoy me.*


How much time do you think I have to teach you what you are asking of me? Besides, why should I do anything you suggest?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't see that Obama has been one bit less disrespectful to the Republicans than the GOP has been to him. It's maddening that the Republicans in Congress have made 41 (?) attempts to repeal the ACA and very little else. They're obsessed with it--I have no idea why something that simply extends health insurance to millions of Americans should draw such fire. If the ACA is fatally flawed it will fail on its own--but if the TP succeeds in demolishing it before folks have a chance to see for themselves, then no one will ever believe it.
> 
> One more point: if the GOP gets its way, if the ACA is pulled, if under threat of default the Republicans can get Obama to dance to their tune for the next three years--what will happen to the nation the next time a Republican is elected President? Would you really be pleased to see a Democrat majority in Congress blocking your guy at every turn, pushing the nation to the brink of default to make a point or get some bit of legislation they didn't approve of yanked?


The fact is that Obama is in the position to stop the immature behavior by both parties, but refuses to do so.

Throughout our history, there have been years when the president and the majority in Congress have been from different parties. The president has been able to work with that Congress and get things done. This president is different in that he won't compromise or negotiate like others before him. This behavior is solely on him.

The Republicans are not bringing this country to the brink of default. The House h as passed 5 bills, the Democrats have not discussed one of them. Each has funded the government, except for Obamacare. Each bill had less and less demands of defunding, until the last bill just said that the gov't will be funded if Congress, their staff and big business will be required to live under Obamacare like the rest of the nation. Or that the individuals get to have the same waivers available to them. Again, Obama refused to negotiate and the Democrats refused to pass the bill. Who is really responsible for shutting down the country?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know--it seems strange that it took another four years to wind that war down, but then Washington does seem slow on the uptake at times.
> 
> I wonder if the war would have ended more quickly if Nixon had lost the election in either '68 or '72. Not that there weren't plenty of war hawks to fill his shoes, but rather because Watergate and the rest of his shenanigans succeeded in diverting America's attention a bit from what was going on the whole time in Asia. He also had plenty of supporters who lacked the ability to separate the man from the policies he supported--no doubt they felt that speaking out against the war was the same as casting doubt on their guy.


I'm not sure what difference it would have made to hwo long the war in Vietnam lasted if Nixon hadn't been President. We had already been so involved there for so long that I doubt we would have gotten out any sooner than we did. I think the only thing that might have made a difference is if we hadn't gotten involved in 1954 and sustained our involvement as part of the whole Cold War mindset that was alive and well through both the Kennedy and Johnson administrations.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

So you'll never know the truth about what is actually going on. It's possible to do stuff there without giving your real name, or even the state you live in. But since you have no curiosity, suit yourself.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no interest in visiting a non-working site in which I have no interest in its information now or ever.
> 
> Especially a site that requires me to enter personal and private info that will be used by the government to track my every move.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It was barely a year after the Kent State killings (5/4/70). You couldn't trust the government to treat you peaceably after that happened.


Strange how things change. In those days conservatives were the upholders of what they called "law and order", and the liberals were the once spearheading the sit-ins, the rallies, and the protests--not all of them legal, as Maid has pointed out. I still don't understand it, but somehow the shoe's now on the other foot--these days the righties are the ones breaking the law and encouraging others to do so by crashing barriers, flouting "closed" signs, and supporting efforts to shut Washington down. It makes no sense, but then politics and people's motivations often don't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There are go assuming again ...


Huh?

You asked me a question that assumed I had no knowledge of psychology, and I answered it and proved you wrong. So I assume you have no real knowledge of economics. Now prove me wrong.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've heard about this--right-wing activists who plan to use big rigs to jam up the roads in and around Washington, strike until the shelves of all supermarkets are picked clean, and "arrest" any Congressmen they happen across.
> 
> Such folks are incredibly foolhardy--in fact, they're playing with fire. For decades the federal government has kept lists of those it deems a security risk in the event of a national emergency--organizers and serious advocates of stunts such as this have just signed on the dotted line.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the Obama Administration is creating another enemy list? Would not surprise me at all. Probably have the IRS involved with it too

This is a group of truckers that are protesting all the added regulations Obama's administration has put upon them, by executive order and not by laws passed by Congress.

Good for them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Another stooge has joined the party. I wonder who is pulling the ring in her nose.


 :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not sure what difference it would have made to hwo long the war in Vietnam lasted if Nixon hadn't been President. We had already been so involved there for so long that I doubt we would have gotten out any sooner than we did. I think the only thing that might have made a difference is if we hadn't gotten involved in 1954 and sustained our involvement as part of the whole Cold War mindset that was alive and well through both the Kennedy and Johnson administrations.


That's true, Maid--during the Cold War, as we and the Soviets fought each other through our respective puppet countries, it would have been seen as surrender to give and admit that we'd bitten off more than we could chew. It seems incredible now that we ever believed that Vietnam or Cuba was all so very important, but then lots of folks did subscribe to the domino theory: if one county fell to the Communists, the rest would go down as well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is really sad is that the money the Fischer House will contribute is from private donations that now cannot be use as intended because Obama refused to allocate the taxes collected that is supposed to be the way the survivors' families receive the death benefits. I wonder if the Fischer House Foundation will be reimbursed for their generous offer and funding for Obama's detrimental decision.
> 
> Hagel must resign. He, too, is a disgrace and unfit for his appointed (by Obama) position.


I wouldn't worry too much about Fisher House not being able to remain staunch in their commitments. 
http://fisherhouse.org/assets/1007/2011_Audit.pdf

This is, after all, what the program is all about. It is in place to relieve the stress and pain on military families.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot be serious. Beside the point? If they don't have the necessary funds to pay the bills already owed, then NO QUESTION, increasing the limit ALSO increases the debt.
> 
> How can you not understand that?


Well, one of us doesn't understand it, and it's not me. Those expenses are included in the debt, but Congress hasn't provided the funds for them. It's like knowing you owe a mortgage payment every month but not having the cash on hand for next month's payment. It's still part of your debt, but you expect to get the cash before you need it. Getting the cash won't increase your debt.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> How many times this week has this happened?
> 
> Is this the 4th or 5th time that you all have no clue who you are quoting, what validity is or is not there when you post something?
> The article was posted on a website run by a blogger, the conspiracy theory is presented first as an article and then as a book written by someone totally different.
> ...


I was merely trying to get a discussion going. You all claim to want a discussion, yet you prove over and over again that you are not capable of having any kind of discussion. I never said any of the blogger's post was true, nor did I say I believed it to be. What you should actually be checking out is the definition of a discussion. Possibly throw in a course on comprehension as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then they are increasing the debt.


Fine. You want to believe that, do so. But there are plenty of website that could explain it; you could look it up. I have a class to go to in a few minutes, so I'm not going to do a search for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo, not Nancy ...


My eyes, my eyes. Thanks KPG.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I doubt that you're capable of teaching me anything. But I'm flattered that you like my wording so much that you copy it.


knitpresentgifts said:


> How much time do you think I have to teach you what you are asking of me? Besides, why should I do anything you suggest?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Fisher House not being able to remain staunch in their commitments.
> http://fisherhouse.org/assets/1007/2011_Audit.pdf
> 
> This is, after all, what the program is all about. It is in place to relieve the stress and pain on military families.


But their program is to help the families, not to bail out the Obama Administration for their cruelty. Obama knew days before the shutdown of this possibility, but yet he allowed it to happen. Just like hating Catholics and preventing priests from volunteering to say Mass on military bases throughout the world.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> you are right, you can use a fake name and then you can find the deductibles and copays. So what else did you find when you used your fake name and info?
> 
> No I'm sorry that was the state site where I found that info, not the federal site.


I didn't stick around to find real information; I was told the site wasn't working (because it was having problems a week ago), so I checked to see whether I could get on. And lo and behold! the gates opened for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The fact is that Obama is in the position to stop the immature behavior by both parties, but refuses to do so.
> 
> Throughout our history, there have been years when the president and the majority in Congress have been from different parties. The president has been able to work with that Congress and get things done. This president is different in that he won't compromise or negotiate like others before him. This behavior is solely on him.
> 
> The Republicans are not bringing this country to the brink of default. The House h as passed 5 bills, the Democrats have not discussed one of them. Each has funded the government, except for Obamacare. Each bill had less and less demands of defunding, until the last bill just said that the gov't will be funded if Congress, their staff and big business will be required to live under Obamacare like the rest of the nation. Or that the individuals get to have the same waivers available to them. Again, Obama refused to negotiate and the Democrats refused to pass the bill. Who is really responsible for shutting down the country?


Ironically, one of the best negotiators in recent history was Bill Clinton who was able to truly bring opposing sides together to allow America to prosper. However, Clinton allowed taxes to be lowered drastically along with cuts in spending all under a working budget; exactly what the Republicans are requesting today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Most Americans think that if they already have insurance, then ObamaCare wont affect them.
> 
> But thats not always true.
> 
> ...


There are "essential benefits" that are not needed nor wanted by people. Some examples are pediatric care that elder persons no longer need, but must have. Maternity care that single males or women past menopause no longer need, but have to sign up for.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You can get into the site and it will give you approximate premiums from different insurance companies. But no statements of what each covers or copays or deductibles.
> 
> You do have to enter personal information to find the deductibles or copays. Poor Purl did not say what she entered the site to find. She did not say if either she signed up for Obamacare or helped some else sign up.


Can you believe that site doesn't work well or until recently at all? The one thing Obamacare heralded was cost savings which cannot be accurately determined when doing the research on the very website created to enroll citizens.

I guess the site had to be built to find out what's on it. (credit to Nancy)

No wonder hardly anyone has bought any insurance through the exchanges. People STILL don't know what they are agreeing to both in coverage and cost.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> So you'll never know the truth about what is actually going on. It's possible to do stuff there without giving your real name, or even the state you live in. But since you have no curiosity, suit yourself.


Dream on honey. Because I don't log-into a website means I have no way to know the truth about what is going on?

What virtual world do you live in?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Clever retort. Not.


 You were her role model for this kind of retort. It is your signature remark.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no interest in visiting a non-working site in which I have no interest in its information now or ever.
> 
> Especially a site that requires me to enter personal and private info that will be used by the government to track my every move.


KPG
Nobody but you is always asking others for personal information, which of course none of us will ever give to you. You have spread yourself proudly all over the internet with personal data. You are having a real problem keeping things straight. don't you. I have nothing to hide from Government just want the nosy you kept at bay.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huh?
> 
> You asked me a question that assumed I had no knowledge of psychology, and I answered it and proved you wrong. So I assume you have no real knowledge of economics. Now prove me wrong.


You don't comprehend much do you. I asked you from which place you claimed your degree. I didn't assume anything about your knowledge. You didn't prove me wrong; you answered my question. Nothing was confirmed nor denied.

I do not answer to your commands, so don't assume I do.

Have a pleasant day!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> But their program is to help the families, not to bail out the Obama Administration for their cruelty. Obama knew days before the shutdown of this possibility, but yet he allowed it to happen. Just like hating Catholics and preventing priests from volunteering to say Mass on military bases throughout the world.


So you are saying that Fisher House is not helping these families? Or are you saying that it is a bad thing that it is helping the Congress hide from the shutdown at the same time that Fisher House helps the families?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Are you saying that the Obama Administration is creating another enemy list?


No--that's the FBI's job, and they do try to be thorough. That huge data bank isn't scrapped each time a new President is elected--and why should it? Individuals who are intransigent and difficult enough to catch the government's attention in the first place aren't likely to change their spots no matter who is seated in the White House.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you believe that site doesn't work well or until recently at all? The one thing Obamacare heralded was cost savings which cannot be accurately determined when doing the research on the very website created to enroll citizens.
> 
> I guess the site had to be built to find out what's on it.
> 
> No wonder hardly anyone has bought any insurance through the exchanges. People STILL don't know what they are agreeing to both in coverage and cost.


KPG
bless you and those you are hanging around with. We know they must be having problems. Signing up for any Insurance is rather involved and for those who have never done it, it is wise to take all the time they can to sort it out. I sure hope that you are not trying to help others. You are not qualified.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, one of us doesn't understand it, and it's not me. Those expenses are included in the debt, but Congress hasn't provided the funds for them. It's like knowing you owe a mortgage payment every month but not having the cash on hand for next month's payment. It's still part of your debt, but you expect to get the cash before you need it. Getting the cash won't increase your debt.


_unbelievable_ stupidity ....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is really sad is that the money the Fischer House will contribute is from private donations that now cannot be use as intended because Obama refused to allocate the taxes collected that is supposed to be the way the survivors' families receive the death benefits. I wonder if the Fischer House Foundation will be reimbursed for their generous offer and funding for Obama's detrimental decision.
> 
> Hagel must resign. He, too, is a disgrace and unfit for his appointed (by Obama) position.


The CEO of the Fisher House said they received an IOU for the money given for the benefits. Time will tell if the IOU will be paid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My eyes, my eyes. Thanks KPG.


anytime! :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
May God bless your filthy tongue.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I doubt that you're capable of teaching me anything. But I'm flattered that you like my wording so much that you copy it.


Ha! I re-posted your exact words to you so you would understand my response.

I also repeat these, your words (with a few tiny edits): I _know_ you're _not_ capable of teaching me anything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:
 

> Citizens have the right to peacefully assemble and protest, but blocking major highways--particularly those leading to our nation's capitol--with the intent to cause severe disruption is legally defined as something else.
> 
> As for Occupy Wall Street movement, the Homeland Security Department did indeed state that that "mass gatherings associated with public protest movements can have disruptive effects on transportation, commercial, and government services, especially when staged in major metropolitan areas". Accordingly, the FBI and the DHS deemed it necessary to monitor the event and the participants closely and, in many cases, placed them under arrest.


The "Beltway" goes around DC, not through it. There are many roads that lead into DC through VA and MD that will not be blocked. Access to DC will not be denied.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, you are right, damemary. 
I need to just back away from this thread for a bit. 
It is just annoying to have people tell me what I know isn't true. I read the "DailyCaller" on a fairly regular basis. That article was in the caller on the 28th not the 29 as listed in her post. So I know she didn't get it from the caller. 
Not that it matters it is all baloney anyway.



damemary said:


> Your life has just become simpler.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, goody! Why then did Nancy Pelosi join all the NON CITIZENS, but rather, *illegal aliens*, out on the Washington Mall yesterday?
> 
> Every, single, darn one of those *criminals* should have been removed from the site and deported immediately. They assembled, protested and caused havoc in our Nation's Capital, but I guess you define that as something else.


All the while this protest was taking place, on the other side of the Mall, the veterans were "allowed" access to the WWII memorial, but not their family members or other visitors because it was closed to the general population. I'm with Nancy, thanks Pres. Obama for opening the National Mall for this demonstration and keeping the future voting base alive and happy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Use some common sense. I will try to explain:
> 
> Therefore, every time the government borrows some more money or sells another bond the debt increases.


I think you're trying to teach a brick wall common sense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Boehner:
Poor guy. Notice how he is schlepping himself to the Podium lately? It is either the hang-overs he is suffering more and more or the fear of not being able to say what he really thinks. It must be horrible living in a cage (straightjacket) like that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The CEO of the Fisher House said they received an IOU for the money given for the benefits. Time will tell if the IOU will be paid.


Thanks, good to hear this, I had not heard about the IOU.

Agreed; I hope the money will be reimbursed as it should be. Otherwise the service members remain punished and receive less benefits than that they are entitled to receive.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think you're trying to teach a brick wall common sense.


KGP
common sense - go find out what it means. You are displaying none of it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The "Beltway" goes around DC, not through it. There are many roads that lead into DC through VA and MD that will not be blocked. Access to DC will not be denied.


Maybe Susan only wears her belts vertically? Hence her confusion?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _unbelievable_ stupidity ....


KPG
all yours and you keep proving it. Keep posting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Please. I live in New York, and my son works downtown, not far from where Occupy occupied. They were an annoyance, but they were no threat.


Tell that to the business owners whose property was damaged. Tell that to the people that worked near the site and were harassed. Tell that to the woman that was raped.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You must be joking. You and your cronies applaud folks who push down the barricades around the monuments in Washington, hike right around the "closed" signs dotting the national parks, encourage folks with businesses on federal lands to remain open--and now you're itching to join those who want to effectively shut down the roads in and around Washington. By what stretch of the imagination are these things considered legal?


Didn't the illegal immigrants walk past the signs that said this park is closed to have their rally? (I saw it on CNN so it is no doubt true). What does encouraging businesses to stay open have to do with doing something illegal? All the privately owned businesses associated with National Parks and Monuments are suffering. Who is actually breaking down the barriers to get to these businesses?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It was barely a year after the Kent State killings (5/4/70). You couldn't trust the government to treat you peaceably after that happened.


A lot of people lost a lot of trust in government in general then, I think. Coupled with how and why and how long we had been in Vietnam, you had the best recipe for a powder keg I've ever seen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who said I relied on anonymous e-mails? You sure do a lot of assuming.


PSSST. Maybe you should enlighten her that the "anonymous e-mail" was BrattyPatty.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ironically, one of the best negotiators in recent history was Bill Clinton who was able to truly bring opposing sides together to allow America to prosper. However, Clinton allowed taxes to be lowered drastically along with cuts in spending all under a working budget; exactly what the Republicans are requesting today.


Then you'll be backing Hillary in 2016? That way we'll have Bill back on the sidelines with his experience and Hillary out front with all her formidable knowledge and experience.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, good to hear this, I had not heard about the IOU.
> 
> Agreed; I hope the money will be reimbursed as it should be. Otherwise the service members remain punished and receive less benefits than that they are entitled to receive.


I can't imagine that the Fisher House Foundation would ever give less than they already do. Have you ever gotten the kind of support the Foundation provides? If you have, you know what they're committed to and how deep that commitment rums.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Fisher House not being able to remain staunch in their commitments.
> http://fisherhouse.org/assets/1007/2011_Audit.pdf
> 
> This is, after all, what the program is all about. It is in place to relieve the stress and pain on military families.


It is not about paying the families what the federal government promised to pay and then refused. It is in addition to as everything does cost more than what is originally stated.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Didn't the illegal immigrants walk past the signs that said this park is closed to have their rally? (I saw it on CNN so it is no doubt true). What does encouraging businesses to stay open have to do with doing something illegal? All the privately owned businesses associated with National Parks and Monuments are suffering. Who is actually breaking down the barriers to get to these businesses?


If the law enforcement officials tell you to not to cross a barricade or to stay behind a tape line then or to close your business then yes, defying them is breaking the law. Encouraging others to do so is classified as incitement, or aiding and abetting if the person involved acts as more than a cheering section. This kind of law breaking is, in general, not considered very serious--but it's an amazing about face for folks who, until very recently, talked endlessly about what fine law-abiding citizens they were.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> PSSST. Maybe you should enlighten her that the "anonymous e-mail" was BrattyPatty.


Excuse me?? What anonymous email did I supposedly send to who?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Excuse me?? What anonymous email did I supposedly send to who?


hmm... you meant ... "to whom?" didn't you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> you meant ... "to whom?" didn't you.


Go scratch.....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/pdf/uscode16/lii_usc_TI_16_CH_1_SC_I_SE_3.pdf
> 
> TITLE 16 - CONSERVATION
> CHAPTER 1 - NATIONAL PARKS, MILITARY PARKS, MONUMENTS, AND SEASHORES
> ...


Interesting document, Joey--care to interpret it for us?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I believe that is a plate. I certainly could be wrong. If not in New England in Las Vegas...


OIC a plate. I thought it was a decorative lamp/art.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Still looks like an old bowling ball to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Then you'll be backing Hillary in 2016? That way we'll have Bill back on the sidelines with his experience and Hillary out front with all her formidable knowledge and experience.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I would be posting a whole lot more stories if that worked.


 :twisted: OG, there are at least 20 new pages to read. arrrgh.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why do they need to increase the debt limit to pay bills?
> 
> It sounds like they are unable to pay the bills without borrowing more money, thus increasing the debt.
> 
> Some bill payment priority is definitely needed.


Oh yes, joey, and who is it that controls the purse strings of the US?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> :twisted: OG, there are at least 20 new pages to read. arrrgh.


Mostly garbage, ute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go scratch.....


Funny you mentioned that ... here's a tip for a lottery number you could play: 4852567312. Pick your own bonus #.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> But their program is to help the families, not to bail out the Obama Administration for their cruelty. Obama knew days before the shutdown of this possibility, but yet he allowed it to happen. Just like hating Catholics and preventing priests from volunteering to say Mass on military bases throughout the world.


I don't believe he hates Catholics. If he let a priest go, then a rabbi should go along with any other Muslim, Buddhist,
Morman, ........ Separation of Church and State law does stand for the military too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny you mentioned that ... here's a tip for a lottery number you could play: 4852567312. Pick your own bonus #.


I don't gamble. Here's a tip for you. shove it!!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200156831823611&set=vb.1235621395&type=2&theater What a doctor thinks about ocare.


gee, not this stupid dork again?? Doctors only know about doctoring. They know nothing about anything else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What has you soiling your panties over the potential default? The revenue brought in is more than enough to cover the payments.


There won't be a default. Your guys in the House can't afford to bring things to that point.
If it does get that far then Obama can issue an executive order to get the debts paid on time. I hope he does!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't believe he hates Catholics. If he let a priest go, then a rabbi should go along with any other Muslim, Buddhist,
> Morman, ........ Separation of Church and State law does stand for the military too.


That is not the reason for him to arrest priest for saying Mass. They are 'contractors' so they would not let them on base. That being said, almost 23% of the military is Catholic. Catholics are required to go to Mass each week. These priest would have been arrested even if they went to volunteer to say Mass. That arrest threat interferes with the Catholics Religious Freedom. This threat was worldwide, not just DC. Can you imagine a soldier in Afghanistan or Iraq looking for the grace received from receiving the Sacrament of Eucharist, and is told that he/she can't go to Mass because of the government shutdown?

Now that is a violation of Church and State. And it is just plain spiteful to spiritually harm those Catholics. Muslims, Jews, and Buddhists do not have the weekly obligation like Catholics do, so for them it is not as spiritually harmful but cruel


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

damemary said:


> Excepting entities like Congress with approval ratings approaching single digits.


Congress has the lowest rating since polls were invented. It's 5%. Who are these people in the 5%. How can they be so stupid?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/09/congress-approval-rating_n_4069899.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is not the reason for him to arrest priest for saying Mass. They are 'contractors' so they would not let them on base. That being said, almost 23% of the military is Catholic. Catholics are required to go to Mass each week. These priest would have been arrested even if they went to volunteer to say Mass. That arrest threat interferes with the Catholics Religious Freedom. This threat was worldwide, not just DC. Can you imagine a soldier in Afghanistan or Iraq looking for the grace received from receiving the Sacrament of Eucharist, and is told that he/she can't go to Mass because of the government shutdown?
> 
> Now that is a violation of Church and State. And it is just plain spiteful to spiritually harm those Catholics. Muslims, Jews, and Buddhists do not have the weekly obligation like Catholics do, so for them it is not as spiritually harmful or cruel


Give the soldiers some credit. They can go without communion and still be faithful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Congress has the lowest rating since polls were invented. It's 5%. Who are these people in the 5%. How can they be so stupid?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/09/congress-approval-rating_n_4069899.html


Does Ted Cruz ring a bell?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> PSSST. Maybe you should enlighten her that the "anonymous e-mail" was BrattyPatty.


Still waiting, solowey.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does Ted Cruz ring a bell?


No, but many of the Salvation Army volunteers do! :-D


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> of which the majority are Dems!


Democrats are not the majority in the House, you flutter-nutter air headed thing.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Will this be what the Beltway look like this weekend?


Which one is you?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I purchased that 'round thing' legally, with money I EARNED honestly. The photo was taken by me in ten seconds (as an afterthought actually), with one of my legally purchased cameras, and it is completely legal for me to use both to create my avatar.
> 
> You have to be a criminal in order to think like one, correct? Thanks for a peek into your world.


Thank you for that lawyer like answer. Is it a plate?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> In other words, it's pretty much Aetna that's pulled out of a lot of states. Other plans remain, and there will be still more moving in.


Who in their right mind even uses Aetna?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Give the soldiers some credit. They can go without communion and still be faithful.


According to the Church, weekly Mass and Holy Days are days of obligation, not a choice. The Federal Government has taken away their choice and ability to fulfill their religious obligations. That would be like telling a devote and practicing Jewish Senator that he must work on the Jewish High Holy Days. If that were to occur, I would be equally angered over their loss of Religious Freedom. Or a Muslim force fed during Ramadan. It is wrong


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Democrats are not the majority in the House, you flutter-nutter air headed thing.


YOU mentioned Congress, not the House, remember air head?

Oh, wait, it was damemary who mentioned/discussed Congress and to whom I answered with a post which you now try to quote and presume was an answer to your statement.

Try harder next time spinning my words.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There won't be a default. Your guys in the House can't afford to bring things to that point.
> If it does get that far then Obama can issue an executive order to get the debts paid on time. I hope he does!


No need for such drastic action, Patty--the GOP has cracked. This just came in:

"WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republicans in the House of Representatives offered a plan on Thursday that would postpone a possible U.S. default and urged President Barack Obama to negotiate an end to the 10-day government shutdown.

The move signaled a new willingness by Republicans to break a standoff of their own making that has thrown America's future creditworthiness into question.

The White House said it would consider the offer.

The proposal is a significant shift for Republicans, who had hoped to use the disruption to extract concessions on spending and healthcare from President Barack Obama.

Those goals remain, but the Republican offer would at least push off the threat of default from October 17 until possibly the middle or end of November."

You should see Boehner's face--he looks like someone whacked him over the head with 2 by 4!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No one is to interfere with free access to National Parks or Monuments


And the words before that? Something along the lines of "No natural,1 curiosities, wonders, or objects of interest
shall be leased, rented, or granted to anyone on such terms..../as to interfere with free access to them
by the public?"
Are the visitors being turned away from the parks because they won't pony up the cash to view the redwoods or the rock formations or the grizzly bears?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Thank you for that lawyer like answer. Is it a plate?


Thanks for the compliment! Do you want it to be?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You have that turned around. It's the rest of the country that will have to clean up the mess you Democrats have made.
> 
> Of course you fear the Tea Party. You wouldn't be calling them the names you are if you weren't. You liberals can't hold a discussion, so you resort to name calling and creating an atmosphere of fear when one shouldn't exist. All Obama has done in his 5 years in office is divide this country. He is the President and should be bringing this country together, not keeping it divided.
> 
> ...


Because they are insane and try to ruin the country.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Another stooge has joined the party. I wonder who is pulling the ring in her nose.


You are replying to an older post, that you're just now noticing? My husband once told me that I was too independent. If you want to see what that's like then come here so I can kick your sorry a$$ into speaker Boner's backyard kiddie pool.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> you are right, you can use a fake name and then you can find the deductibles and copays. So what else did you find when you used your fake name and info?
> 
> No I'm sorry that was the state site where I found that info, not the federal site.


I found where Jimmy Hoffa is buried.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I hope someone filled the cocktail shaker for the poor dear!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD:


knitpresentgifts is a devilishly demented sycophant and a gaudy nostril-offending display of indecency.
and
soloweyslob is a conspicuously insignificant ninny and a malingering cantankerously-caterwauling acrid smog of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.

Both of you can now return to your den of trash and bend over.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KGP
> common sense - go find out what it means. You are displaying none of it.


You obviously never had any and never will.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> YOU mentioned Congress, not the House, remember air head?
> 
> Oh, wait, it was damemary who mentioned/discussed Congress and to whom I answered with a post which you now try to quote and presume was an answer to your statement.
> 
> Try harder next time spinning my words.


It's difficult to follow your posts that are unutterably lecherous polisson and corrupt cold-hearted excrement stains on a Sumo Wrestler's underpants.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

We young ones had Vietnam and the older folks had Watergate. 
How could you trust a government that almost let a president get away with that?


MaidInBedlam said:


> A lot of people lost a lot of trust in government in general then, I think. Coupled with how and why and how long we had been in Vietnam, you had the best recipe for a powder keg I've ever seen.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No need for such drastic action, Patty--the GOP has cracked. This just came in:
> 
> "WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republicans in the House of Representatives offered a plan on Thursday that would postpone a possible U.S. default and urged President Barack Obama to negotiate an end to the 10-day government shutdown.
> 
> ...


Finally something!!!!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> I found where Jimmy Hoffa is buried.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Do you want it to be?


Let me make this clear. You are a preposterously babbling lout and a disgusting stench-emitting orgy of indignity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> It's difficult to follow your posts that are unutterably lecherous polisson and corrupt cold-hearted excrement stains on a Sumo Wrestler's underpants.


Are you capable of using the 'unwatch' button? Rhetorical question, hopefully one that doesn't confuse you too much.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is not particularly confusing to watch someone decompensate before your eyes, it is just very, very, sad.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you capable of using the 'unwatch' button? Rhetorical question, hopefully one that doesn't confuse you too much.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> hmm... you meant ... "to whom?" didn't you.


KPG
looking to be corrected? Is that what you are asking for? Glad to accomodate you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No need for such drastic action, Patty--the GOP has cracked. This just came in:
> 
> "WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republicans in the House of Representatives offered a plan on Thursday that would postpone a possible U.S. default and urged President Barack Obama to negotiate an end to the 10-day government shutdown.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone reads your post Susan. :roll:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Let me make this clear. You are a preposterously babbling lout and a disgusting stench-emitting orgy of indignity.


ut4kp
you are so eloquent. Thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

KPG, how come you didn't look in your crystal ball (plate, Frisbee, soccer ball......) and give me special lottery numbers. I thought we were buds sniff sniff


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Want to stump a Democrat? Ask anyone in the Obama Administration how many people have enrolled in the ObamaCare exchanges since they opened at the beginning of the month.

President Obama can't tell you. And Obama's Health & Human Services Secretary, Treasury Secretary, and White House Press Secretary can't tell you either.

Even though Democrats grinded the federal government to a sudden halt to protect ObamaCare, they can't even tell the American people how many people have signed up for it, because the system has been defective from the get-go.

Nobody is talking because nobody in the Obama White House wants to admit that the launch of ObamaCare has been a massive failure, marred by technical glitches and low public approval.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> ut4kp
> you are so eloquent. Thank you.


He stated you don't have and never will have common sense. He was correct. Now you're complimenting him to prove his point. Ya, that makes sense ... :shock:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> knitpresentgifts is a devilishly demented sycophant and a gaudy nostril-offending display of indecency.
> and
> soloweyslob is a conspicuously insignificant ninny and a malingering cantankerously-caterwauling acrid smog of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> Both of you can now return to your den of trash and bend over.


ute4kp
you are deserving of an A+ for your astute observation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG, how come you didn't look in your crystal ball (plate, Frisbee, soccer ball......) and give me special lottery numbers. I thought we were buds sniff sniff


I'll send you an e-mail or would you prefer a check? :-D I would never forget my friends but do keep a close eye on my enemies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG, how come you didn't look in your crystal ball (plate, Frisbee, soccer ball......) and give me special lottery numbers. I thought we were buds sniff sniff


lovethelake
she keeps looking into that other implement as it gets emptied.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Want to stump a Democrat? Ask anyone in the Obama Administration how many people have enrolled in the ObamaCare exchanges since they opened at the beginning of the month.
> 
> President Obama can't tell you. And Obama's Health & Human Services Secretary, Treasury Secretary, and White House Press Secretary can't tell you either.
> 
> ...


... and this is news (to whom) because?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry I was remiss in telling "the rest of the story". 
That thing is a hair dryer bonnet, featured on America's Much Wanted a few years ago. 
It may be able to tell you what the most commonly acquired hair color was in Kansas City in 1974, you are not likely to get any lottery numbers from it, however.



lovethelake said:


> KPG, how come you didn't look in your crystal ball (plate, Frisbee, soccer ball......) and give me special lottery numbers. I thought we were buds sniff sniff


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Want to stump a Democrat? Ask anyone in the Obama Administration how many people have enrolled in the ObamaCare exchanges since they opened at the beginning of the month.
> 
> President Obama can't tell you. And Obama's Health & Human Services Secretary, Treasury Secretary, and White House Press Secretary can't tell you either.
> 
> ...


momeee
get the real numbers. It would be nice to once in a while get honest information from you cheaters.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> momeee
> get the real numbers. It would be nice to once in a while get honest information from you cheaters.


She would if the Obamacare train wreck had good numbers they would have released them.

tsk tsk, with the name calling. Did you miss your nap today?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you capable of using the 'unwatch' button? Rhetorical question, hopefully one that doesn't confuse you too much.


Your name doesn't have an unwatch button next to it. Guess you're on the naughty list.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> It is not particularly confusing to watch someone decompensate before your eyes, it is just very, very, sad.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He stated you don't have and never will have common sense. He was correct. Now you're complimenting him to prove his point. Ya, that makes sense ... :shock:


 :?: :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the Koch brothers called John Boehner and told him he'd better stop the government from defaulting. They don't want to lose money. And today John is sitting down to negotiate. Isn't it nice how those House repubs jump when the Koch brothers snap their fingers?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> you are deserving of an A+ for your astute observation.


heh heh heh :twisted:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Want to stump a Democrat? Ask anyone in the Obama Administration how many people have enrolled in the ObamaCare exchanges since they opened at the beginning of the month.
> 
> President Obama can't tell you. And Obama's Health & Human Services Secretary, Treasury Secretary, and White House Press Secretary can't tell you either.
> 
> ...


Most people know it's the Teahadists in the House who shut down the government.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll send you an e-mail or would you prefer a check? :-D I would never forget my friends but do keep a close eye on my enemies.


I heard on another forum that you were taken in for writing bad checks. Danger! danger!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> According to TV this afternoon, no one in Milwaukee, WI has signed up for Obamacare. A total of 7 in Wisconsin, and 4 in Iowa, in 10 days.


Don't tell me, the channel was ---- drumroll please----- the foxy channel.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I heard on another forum that you were taken in for writing bad checks. Danger! danger!


obviously you need hearing aids


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I couldn't help it. I started to wonder what KPG does with her time. I looked at her list of posts and she spends her time HERE. Every few minutes, all day so far, she has posted something on KP. That's EVERY FEW MINUTES, friends. 

KPG, for whatever reason(s) your life seems to be so limited that you stay glued to your computer ALL DAY. If you are disabled or a shutin of some kind, you have my heartfelt sympathy. No one should be so trapped at home that something like KP is all they have.

Everyone who has fought with KPG, please just drop that. KPG deserves our pity, not our anger.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It is not about paying the families what the federal government promised to pay and then refused. It is in addition to as everything does cost more than what is originally stated.


The Fisher House Foundation is all about doing what needs doing. They've stepped up and done something great, no matter why they had to. Try looking at the god that some can do in a more open way.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> That is not the reason for him to arrest priest for saying Mass. They are 'contractors' so they would not let them on base. That being said, almost 23% of the military is Catholic. Catholics are required to go to Mass each week. These priest would have been arrested even if they went to volunteer to say Mass. That arrest threat interferes with the Catholics Religious Freedom. This threat was worldwide, not just DC. Can you imagine a soldier in Afghanistan or Iraq looking for the grace received from receiving the Sacrament of Eucharist, and is told that he/she can't go to Mass because of the government shutdown?Now that is a violation of Church and State. And it is just plain spiteful to spiritually harm those Catholics. Muslims, Jews, and Buddhists do not have the weekly obligation like Catholics do, so for them it is not as spiritually harmful but cruel


Are you really saying that Jews aren't required to keep the Sabbath? Have you never had a co-worker or friend who stopped everything they were doing at sundown on a Friday? Wow!! Religious ignorance at its best, lady.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Obama is blaming Fox News for 66% of the country disliking Obamacare. Here's Neal Cavuto's explanation and it is great. If you don't understand what is bad about ObamaCare please read his comments and you will understand.

Mr. President, Fox News isn't what's making Americans sick about your healthcare law. Your healthcare law is. Welcome, everybody, I'm Neil Cavuto. And excuse this departure from form. But I think this is just poor form. So, it's time we set some things straight.

Mr. President, we at Fox News are not the problem. I hate to break it to you, sir. You are. Your words are. Your promises are. We didn't sell this healthcare law. Sir, you did. Remember this?

President Barack Obama: If you like your doctor, you will be able to keep your doctor. Period.

Mr. President, tell that to tens of thousands of retirees at IBM and Time Warner and dozens of others, who've been dumped from their coverage and told to find their own coverage. Fox News didn't break that news to them, Mr. President. Their companies did.

Fox News didn't push more of those firms to hire part-time workers. Your healthcare law did. Fox News didn't incentivize fast food restaurants to scale back their benefits. Your healthcare law did. Fox News didn't make doctors want to opt out Your healthcare law did. Fox News didn't make insurance premiums sky rocket. Your healthcare law did. Just like Fox News didn't grant hundreds of exemptions to companies that needed them. You did. And Fox News didn't delay one key provision after another, including online enrollment for those small business exchanges. You did.

Just like it wasn't Fox News that said we had to pass this to see what was in this. You did. Or was that Nancy Pelosi? Sometimes I'm confused. But of this I am not. Fox News didn't re-do basic math. Sir, you did. Fox News didn't say you can cover 30 million more Americans and not see a hit in premiums. You did. Fox News didn't say you could throw in those with pre-existing conditions and not have to pay for it. You did. Fox News didn't all but say you could get something for nothing. You did. Fox News didn't come back years later and say, oh yea, we did raise some taxes. You did.

Here's where you are right about Fox News, however, Mr. President. We can do math. And did. You cannot. And did not. We said it, and proved it. You didn't. And we're all suffering for it. Take it from the numbers guy at Fox Numbers don't lie. The number of Americans working part-time and nervous. The number of retirees days away from being dumped on exchanges and anxious. The number of company bosses with any news to pass along on those exchanges, but still clueless. The number of doctors who want out. The number of congressmen now opting out. No, Mr. President, none of those numbers lie.

But with all due respect sir, I can only conclude you do know; I know, I know you hate us at Fox. But please take a look in a mirror, and fast. You think we're the skunk at your picnic. But that doesn't mean we're the ones that stink. Because that smell isn't coming from the folks reporting on your law. Mr. President, that smell is your law.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I feel certain this has been answered, but I just had to set the record straight as well:



Lukelucy said:


> Our government is set up so that one section of it (the House of Reps for instance) can veto anything they deem not good for our country. Our government is set up this way so that no one person can have all the power. The House does not want Obamacare for good reasons. Very good ones. They have the right to do this - this is what our system is all about.


Uh, no. They don't have the right to do it this way. They FAILED to get their way after the House voted to repeal Obamacare FORTY-TWO TIMES*, and so they decided to have a hissyfit/temper tantrum and hold the federal government hostage along with the full faith and credit of the U.S. which threatens the entire world's economy since we are -- for another few days at least -- at the very center of the world economy. After that the rest of the world might not trust us anymore (and who could blame them?), and that would be devastating because we enjoy a LOT of unearned benefit, so to speak, by being the world's default currency -- for another few days anyway. After that it's anyone's guess.

* 42 votes: http://www.salon.com/2013/09/25/prepare_yourself_for_the_new_politics_of_obamacare/

NONE OF THIS has ever been done before 2011, not like this. It's unprecedented, it's incredibly destructive, and it has absolutely no place in a democracy.

The way it's supposed to work - "what our system is all about" in your terms -- is that legislators propose a bill to get done what they want done, the house (whether the House or the Senate), it gets vetted in committees, and then passed to the floor where other members of that chamber can add amendments, debate it, etc. And then they vote.

And then, IF it passes that chamber (House or Senate), it gets sent to the other chamber where the same thing happens, including the probable attachment of amendments. If it passes that chamber, then members from each of the two chambers meet in what's called a Conference Committee to hammer out the differences in the two bills and then the final bill gets sent to the President for signature. Or veto.

THEY DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO SAY, "You know the Budget the House passed and the one the Senate passed? Well, we don't want to go to conference on that after all. Nevermind that we agreed to it -- we're going to use the occasion to demand more. We want to demand things that we haven't been able to get done any other way, and also things NOT involved with the budget. So we'll simply hold the budget hostage by refusing to participate in the Conference Committee until we can shut the government down in October, and THEN we'll try to impose our will -- the will of a handful of TeaParty Republicans (not the entire House and definitely not the people) to repeal Obamacare via the extra-Constitutional backdoor. Aren't we clever?

**Refused to participate in Conference Committee: *GOP Wants Budget Conference It Has Blocked For Last Six Months To Undo Shutdown*
http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2013/10/01/2706691/gop-shutdown-conference/



> Obama's job is to negotiate. He is not doing that. He is a spoiled child and dictator and wants what he wants.


= Fox News lies.

Hardly worthy of debunking, but here's just one example of how the Republicans have responded to Obama's many, many advances over these months and years:

*Presidential Doubtreach: 93% of Republicans Decline Obama Invitation to White House* (the one issued yesterday for today, Thursday afternoon, Oct. 10) http://www.mediaite.com/online/presidential-doubtreach-93-of-republicans-decline-obama-invitation-to-white-house/



> They are doing what has been done for centuries with positive outcomes.


Only if you think extortion generates "positive outcomes" for anyone other than the extortionist(s) -- that is to say, the criminals.



> I do not like what is going on in our government, but the Repubs are getting all the blame that they do not deserve.


Only if you think that the people who started this should somehow be held blameless:



> * A Federal Budget Crisis Months in the Planning*
> WASHINGTON  Shortly after President Obama started his second term, a loose-knit coalition of conservative activists led by former Attorney General Edwin Meese III gathered in the capital to plot strategy. Their push to repeal Mr. Obamas health care law was going nowhere, and they desperately needed a new plan.
> Out of that session, held one morning in a location the members insist on keeping secret, came a little-noticed blueprint to defunding Obamacare, signed by Mr. Meese and leaders of more than three dozen conservative groups.
> It articulated a take-no-prisoners legislative strategy ... http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/us/a-federal-budget-crisis-months-in-the-planning.html?_r=0


And here's some more proof they've been planning it since 2010 -- Congressional Candidate (now Congressman) Westmoreland of Georgia promises that and exhorts his followers to support it: * Lynn Westmoreland says shut down government, halt VA payments, to cut "gangrene" of government*


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> We young ones had Vietnam and the older folks had Watergate.
> How could you trust a government that almost let a president get away with that?


Watergate occurred while the war in Vietnam was also big news. What in the world are you talking about NOW? Have you ever looked at the calendar to place those two events in time? How can I trust a government that you helped elect? Or maybe you're like a lot of people who don't bother to vote. You certainly don't know any history. I may not spell or type very well, but geezzzzz... At least I still have a vestigial brain.:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think the Koch brothers called John Boehner and told him he'd better stop the government from defaulting. They don't want to lose money. And today John is sitting down to negotiate. Isn't it nice how those House repubs jump when the Koch brothers snap their fingers?


alcameron
scary to think how much big money has been calling the shots.
Now we need to make sure that we do not buy merchandise manufactured by the Koch Brothers. We too can make money speak loudly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Knitry --
> 
> First: We are not a democracy, we are a constitutional republic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Knitry --
> 
> First: We are not a democracy, we are a constitutional republic.
> 
> ...


joeysomma
do you believe that regurgitating falsehoods will make us accept them eventually? Really? Time to take a close look at the 28% approval rate of the Republicans, that should give you a hint or better a kick in the rump.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't comprehend much do you. I asked you from which place you claimed your degree. I didn't assume anything about your knowledge. You didn't prove me wrong; you answered my question. Nothing was confirmed nor denied.
> 
> I do not answer to your commands, so don't assume I do.
> 
> Have a pleasant day!


I have had a pleasant day, with people who have enough curiosity about the world to actually want to learn what's going on.

And people who admit their mistakes when they make them. Unlike you. Good bye.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The House of Representatives


Correct! And who holds the majority in the House of representatives, joey?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Please, until you get whatever is in your drinking water or not in your meds fixed... just stay away from me. 
Find a treatment for shark bite maybe. 
That was the point, they happened at the same time.

Instead of worrying about that woman who posts all the time, worry about yourself.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Watergate occurred while the war in Vietnam was also big news. What in the world are you talking about NOW? Have you ever looked at the calendar to place those two events in time? How can I trust a government that you helped elect? Or maybe you're like a lot of people who don't bother to vote. You certainly don't know any history. I may not spell or type very well, but geezzzzz... At least I still have a vestigial brain.:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Most people know it's the Teahadists in the House who shut down the government.


alcameron
initially I was very angry at these Nuts but now I see how much damage they have been doing to themselves and find it delightful. Yes, we are suffering in the short run but will benefit for years to come. Who could ever forget these antics. It all started immediately after President Obama took office and the destruction has not stopped even for one day. Boehner also became a target as soon as he took office. Cantor had a knife in Boehner's back and look who has replaced Cantor. Look who displaced Rubio. These golden boys had so much hatred for our President that they became blind to what was happening to them. Got to love it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> According to the Church, weekly Mass and Holy Days are days of obligation, not a choice. The Federal Government has taken away their choice and ability to fulfill their religious obligations. That would be like telling a devote and practicing Jewish Senator that he must work on the Jewish High Holy Days. If that were to occur, I would be equally angered over their loss of Religious Freedom. Or a Muslim force fed during Ramadan. It is wrong


Well, let's add to the budget that we have to pay for every Cathoilc soldier fighting overseas to fly him home every Sunday. You are so stupid! I am sure Jesus doesn't mind having a chaplain instead.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What have I stated that is wrong?
> 
> I don't think you know.


joeysomma
Oh I know it well. It is you who needs to learn and learn a whole lot. Hope there is enough time left for it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No one is to interfere with free access to National Parks or Monuments


There are indigent families out there who cannot get the baby formula and food they need and this is what upsets you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

In your example, you're right. But suppose your son didn't have lab expenses, and the bank decided to raise your credit limit on their own. You can have a higher credit limit without spending it. As even you point out, the debt doesn't rise until your son spends the money. Use some common sense yourself.

And your last comment doesn't follow logically from the preceding one. Use some logic. Where does "therefore" follow from? There's revenue coming in as well as debt,so the rise is not automatic.


joeysomma said:


> Use some common sense. I will try to explain:
> 
> I have credit card with a "credit limit" of $3000. I let my son use the card to charge his tuition of $2900. I have a debt of $2900.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Your answer proves you don't know!


joeysomma
what you know fits into a thimble and my container is on overload. Don't you ever recognize how limited your group is? Try to graduate from something. Anything and if it is Sandbox.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks, isn't it a hell of a mess that Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld delivered us? And now that we are stepping out of some of it the Tea Party Nuts are creating another disaster. WE NEED TO
REMEMBER this next time we vote and for YEARS to come.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sadly, that is exactly what distresses her. The photo op moment is much more important than the realities of life.



BrattyPatty said:


> There are indigent families out there who cannot get the baby formula and food they need and this is what upsets you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Why do they need to increase the debt limit to pay bills?
> 
> It sounds like they are unable to pay the bills without borrowing more money, thus increasing the debt.
> 
> Some bill payment priority is definitely needed.


Joeysomma
someday - if you can live long enough, you may understand how things function. I have little hope however for as long as you hang onto the same sources to gain information nothing will change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you don't know I can't help you


You are the one who says that "congress holds the Purse strings." So If Congress is approving spending, why blame only the president?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, isn't it a hell of a mess that Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld delivered us? And now that we are stepping out of some of it the Tea Party Nuts are creating another disaster. WE NEED TO
> REMEMBER this next time we vote and for YEARS to come.


I don't think that there is any fear of us forgetting for years to come. It is getting others to figure it out that may be a problem.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think the Koch brothers called John Boehner and told him he'd better stop the government from defaulting. They don't want to lose money. And today John is sitting down to negotiate. Isn't it nice how those House repubs jump when the Koch brothers snap their fingers?


Yes--and how Boehner finally grabbed the reins and basically told those GOP nimrods in the House to sit down and shut up--something he should have done days, weeks, MONTHS ago. I've actually been feeling some sympathy for him, but no more--he deserves to be tossed out on his ear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Are you really saying that Jews aren't required to keep the Sabbath? Have you never had a co-worker or friend who stopped everything they were doing at sundown on a Friday? Wow!! Religious ignorance at its best, lady.


I have spoken to several friends that are Jewish and tried to understand more about the Jewish faith. What I love about the Jewish faith is its deep history and traditions. The more I learned, the more I appreciated my Church's traditions because they are based on on such wondrous traditions. What I also learned is that (for lack of a better word) it is grouped. By that I mean, that there are different groups; Conservative, Reformed, and others. Each group has its own laws/beliefs about the Sabbath. I know that I messed some of this up, but my point is that not all Jews regard the Sabbath with the same strictness or obligation. The Catholics may not treat Sunday's Mass with the sense of obligation, but they are required to attend Mass (not a prayer service) performed by a priest according to Church law. If sick obviously they don't have to go. But not to go to Mass because the Obama Administration will not allow a priest on base is wrong and a violation of their Religious Rights.

If you do not belong to a Church with such obligations you might not understand. But please accept the fact that going to Mass is vital for a Catholic's salvation and not a time to wear pretty hats.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is not the reason for him to arrest priest for saying Mass. They are 'contractors' so they would not let them on base. That being said, almost 23% of the military is Catholic. Catholics are required to go to Mass each week. These priest would have been arrested even if they went to volunteer to say Mass. That arrest threat interferes with the Catholics Religious Freedom. This threat was worldwide, not just DC. Can you imagine a soldier in Afghanistan or Iraq looking for the grace received from receiving the Sacrament of Eucharist, and is told that he/she can't go to Mass because of the government shutdown?
> 
> Now that is a violation of Church and State. And it is just plain spiteful to spiritually harm those Catholics. Muslims, Jews, and Buddhists do not have the weekly obligation like Catholics do, so for them it is not as spiritually harmful but cruel


23% is a pretty low number. Did this priest have permission to be on base?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and how Boehner finally grabbed the reins and basically told those GOP nimrods in the House to sit down and shut up--something he should have done days, weeks, MONTHS ago. I've actually been feeling some sympathy for him, but no more--he deserves to be tossed out on his ear.


Here's hoping that he actually has. He could have brought this issue to a vote at the beginning of the week with the same result.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have spoken to several friends that are Jewish and tried to understand more about the Jewish faith. What I love about the Jewish faith is its deep history and traditions. The more I learned, the more I appreciated my Church's traditions because they are based on on such wondrous traditions. What I also learned is that (for lack of a better word) it is grouped. By that I mean, that there are different groups; Conservative, Reformed, and others. Each group has its own laws/beliefs about the Sabbath. I know that I messed some of this up, but my point is that not all Jews regard the Sabbath with the same strictness or obligation. The Catholics may not treat Sunday's Mass with the sense of obligation, but they are required to attend Mass (not a prayer service) performed by a priest according to Church law. If sick obviously they don't have to go. But not to go to Mass because the Obama Administration will not allow a priest on base is wrong and a violation of their Religious Rights.
> 
> If you do not belong to a Church with such obligations you might not understand. But please accept the fact that going to Mass is vital for a Catholic's salvation and not a time to wear pretty hats.


I was Catholic for the majority of my life. When the priests were exposed for child molestation and the sodomy of young boys and had their crimes covered up, I left. It lost it's sense of holiness and goodness. I have nothing against Catholics as a people. I have no respect for the Catholic Church.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, isn't it a hell of a mess that Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld delivered us? And now that we are stepping out of some of it the Tea Party Nuts are creating another disaster. WE NEED TO
> REMEMBER this next time we vote and for YEARS to come.


...and Rummy has the nerve to comment on President Obama's actions?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and how Boehner finally grabbed the reins and basically told those GOP nimrods in the House to sit down and shut up--something he should have done days, weeks, MONTHS ago. I've actually been feeling some sympathy for him, but no more--he deserves to be tossed out on his ear.


Nimrods! LOL!! There is a little farmtown in northwestern Mn called Nimrod.
Boehner does look a little peaked today. His orange skin has turned to a yellowish white. I hope the WH and Senate do not agree on any short term band aids again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Here's hoping that he actually has. He could have brought this issue to a vote at the beginning of the week with the same result.


8 months ago he could have had the same discussion, but he was a no show. Funny how things like that come back to bite him in the arse.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> 8 months ago he could have had the same discussion, but he was a no show. Funny how things like that come back to bite him in the arse.


I am no expert on alcoholism, if his drinking is really as bad as people indicate he must be in a mess at this point. 
Emotional development supposedly stops at the time the person begins heavy drinking. He could be solidly stuck in the mid teen years, all that angst, insecurity... 
I can almost feel sorry for him. Then again, I can almost feel sorry for Rasputin.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Please, until you get whatever is in your drinking water or not in your meds fixed... just stay away from me.
> Find a treatment for shark bite maybe.
> That was the point, they happened at the same time.
> 
> Instead of worrying about that woman who posts all the time, worry about yourself.


Sorry, but I haven't understood a thing you've posted in the last couple of days. Chalk it up to too much LDS at Berkeley, either for you or for me. Maybe you left the verbs out of your sentences. Maybe I'm vocabularily challenged.

Vietnam and Watergate were not issues that concerned a particular age group. By the time Watergate rolled around, people of all ages and backgrounds were protesting against the war and no one was particularly happy about Watergate either.

Being an agist pig doesn't make you any more understandable, just as being picky doesn't do me much good. And you already know no one leaves anyone alone here on S&O, the topic where anyone can roll around in the mud and swap insults.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Obama is blaming Fox News for 66% of the country disliking Obamacare.


Just another example of how the TPers distort the facts to serve their own purposes. It is indeed true that 66% of Americans are dissatisfied with the ACA--but of course it's never mentioned how many of these dissatisfied ones feel that way because they way because they want Congress needs to make the law even better.

According to Forbes on 9/30/13 ("New Poll: Only One-Third Of Americans Support Repealing, Defunding Or Delaying Obamacare") 33% of Americans want the ACA repealed, delayed, or defunded. 67% want to wait and see what happens, improve it, or expand it.

It's easy to see how the GOP got itself into the mess it's now in. Twisting and distorting the facts has become second nature to them, and they no longer have the ability to tell truth from fiction. They've come to believe their own spin doctors--expected of the rank and file, but unheard of among the supposed brains of any political Party.

...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I said the house not congress
> 
> But Obama and the senate have been throwing the temper tantrums and the house has been giving in to keep the government running.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Good try,but no go.
Congress is the lower house.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Go away. You make me sick. 
Your experience with the Church of Latter Day Saints means nothing to me, neither does your pretense of attendance at Berkeley. You didn't deserve to be there.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, but I haven't understood a thing you've posted in the last couple of days. Chalk it up to too much LDS at Berkeley, either for you or for me. Maybe you left the verbs out of your sentences. Maybe I'm vocabularily challenged.
> 
> Vietnam and Watergate were not issues that concerned a particular age group. By the time Watergate rolled around, people of all ages and backgrounds were protesting against the war and no one was particularly happy about Watergate either.
> 
> Being an agist pig doesn't make you any more understandable, just as being picky doesn't do me much good. And you already know no one leaves anyone alone here on S&O, the topic where anyone can roll around in the mud and swap insults.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Uh oh, it's the not so nice maid again. Please send the fun one back to us soon!


Did you mean LSD instead of LDS? If not, students at Berkley were dropping or doing a lot of Mormans up there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nimrods! LOL!! There is a little farmtown in northwestern Mn called Nimrod.
> Boehner does look a little peaked today. His orange skin has turned to a yellowish white. I hope the WH and Senate do not agree on any short term band aids again.


According to the latest Obama did reject that short-term deal Boehner was offering--presumably, now that he sees the GOP caving in, he feels he can get even more out of them. Myself, I wouldn't take anything less that Cruz, Boehner, and those other jerks who've been holding the nation hostage being dumped in a boat and shoved out to sea. Belize isn't far--Cuba's even closer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> According to the latest Obama did reject that short-term deal Boehner was offering--presumably, now that he sees the GOP caving in, he feels he can get even more out of them. Myself, I wouldn't take anything less that Cruz, Boehner, and those other jerks who've been holding the nation hostage being dumped in a boat and shoved out to sea. Belize isn't far--Cuba's even closer.


Why not just send them off to sea to see where the end up? I say put them in a rowboat with oars. Somehow I would think they would end up in the same spot since they can't agree among themselves to do anything.
I am happy POTUS didn't give them the short fix. Who wants that again ?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> knitpresentgifts is a devilishly demented sycophant and a gaudy nostril-offending display of indecency.
> and
> soloweyslob is a conspicuously insignificant ninny and a malingering cantankerously-caterwauling acrid smog of oppressively caustic oral effluvium.
> 
> Both of you can now return to your den of trash and bend over.


Don't beat around the bush. Say what you really feel.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why not just send them off to sea to see where the end up? I say put them in a rowboat with oars. Somehow I would think they would end up in the same spot since they can't agree among themselves to do anything.
> I am happy POTUS didn't give them the short fix. Who wants that again ?


Frankly, with Thing 1 and Thing 2 (Cruz and Boehner) in charge I don't believe that boat would ever touch land.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly, with Thing 1 and Thing 2 (Cruz and Boehner) in charge I don't believe that boat would ever touch land.


My point exactly!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't beat around the bush. Say what you really feel.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh, it's the not so nice maid again. Please send the fun one back to us soon!
> 
> Did you mean LSD instead of LDS? If not, students at Berkley were dropping or doing a lot of Mormans up there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My point exactly!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Heehee, you're right--with a permanently inebriated Boehner at the tiller they be going in circles forever.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Poor Purl -- do you realize that KPG was saying the same thing that I have been saying. As soon as the government spends any of the money they have borrowed the debt increases. So raising the credit limit, borrowing some or selling bonds the debt will rise.
> 
> If Obama didn't plan to use any borrowed money, why does he need the debt limit raised?


Well, if KPG said it, it must be true ... not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, if KPG said it, it must be true ... not.


If KPG said it, I would be researching it first before posting it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Poor Purl -- do you realize that KPG was saying the same thing that I have been saying. As soon as the government spends any of the money they have borrowed the debt increases. So raising the credit limit, borrowing some or selling bonds the debt will rise.
> 
> If Obama didn't plan to use any borrowed money, why does he need the debt limit raised?


1.The president doesn't spend the money, the nation does.

2.The nation needs to raise the debt limit for the same reason that a marvelously successful business needs a line of credit in the millions of dollars.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> 1.The president doesn't spend the money, the nation does.
> 
> 2.The nation needs to raise the debt limit for the same reason that a marvelously successful business needs a line of credit in the millions of dollars.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just heard that 40 Republican senators will be meeting with the Prez and Democrat leaders tomorrow. The 2 Republican senators who will not be going are Cruz and his buddy Lee.Hopefully they can come up with a way to clean up this huge mess that the Tea Party and other republican reps have created.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I had a good friend who was CFO of a fairly successful business. He talked about business often. The better business was the higher a line of credit they put in for. There was always a time crunch for the cash flow, salaries had to be met. Well, you know. It is common sense unless you don't want to admit it because you hate the person you want to shift the blame to. 
Why would they hate this one person so much?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just heard that 40 Republican senators will be meeting with the Prez and Democrat leaders tomorrow. The 2 Republican senators who will not be going are Cruz and his buddy Lee.Hopefully they can come up with a way to clean up this huge mess that the Tea Party and other republican reps have created.


Practically the full boat of senators on the right. McConnell is braver than his counterpart in the House. 
His gang has more interest in actually governing, I suppose.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I had a good friend who was CFO of a fairly successful business. He talked about business often. The better business was the higher a line of credit they put in for. There was always a time crunch for the cash flow, salaries had to be met. Well, you know. It is common sense unless you don't want to admit it because you hate the person you want to shift the blame to.
> Why would they hate this one person so much?


 They really are over the top. I wonder . . . .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jelun, I am rather surprised that McConnell is attending the meeting. He must be worried about his seat in the senate. It goes back to hearing him say, "Obama will be a one term president."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They really are over the top. I wonder . . . .


Well, the right wing in Congress may hate the President. It appears that the American people like him pretty well.

51% of likely voters (not sure why that matters now) approve...well, see for yourselves.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/daily_presidential_tracking_poll
Rasmussen, who woulda thunk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> If KPG said it, I would be researching it first before posting it.


Really. This coming from you is laughable. You, who does not know the United States Congress consists of two legislative houses: House of Representatives and the Senate.

You have zero credibility to discuss anything of a political nature when you don't know that simple fact. You have no idea what you're talking about as evidenced in your prior post this evening and below.

Forget researching Bratty, try reading a fourth grade history book to *begin * to learn something and especially before posting about anything.



joeysomma said:


> I said the house not congress.





BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Good try,but no go.
> Congress is the lower house.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well, the right wing in Congress may hate the President. It appears that the American people like him pretty well.
> 
> 51% of likely voters (not sure why that matters now) approve...well, see for yourselves.
> 
> ...


Actually, it doesn't really surprise me. It's easy to fall in with the notion put forth by the KP conservatives themselves--that they are "typical" conservatives and really represent the views of the average American. Thankfully they are wrong--these folks are the ultra-right, the most extreme of the extreme, the ones who expect a religious and/or political Armageddon to start at any moment and can barely contain their excitement.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I said the house not congress
> 
> But Obama and the senate have been throwing the temper tantrums and the house has been giving in to keep the government running.


jeoysomma
something just dawned on me, you must be living in a different country then I.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> And then the debt is increased as he spends the borrowed money.


joeysomma
have you missed all higher education? I mean past 6th grade.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well, the right wing in Congress may hate the President. It appears that the American people like him pretty well.
> 
> 51% of likely voters (not sure why that matters now) approve...well, see for yourselves.
> 
> ...


I think you may want to look at that poll again as to the disappove rating, and how many do not like ACA.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are the one who says that "congress holds the Purse strings." So If Congress is approving spending, why blame only the president?


Bratty Patty
have you ever in your Life met such stupid people? I think that we here are dealing with some of the 28% who approve of the Republicans. Can't expect much from them, can we.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> have you ever in your Life met such stupid people? I think that we here are dealing with some of the 28% who approve of the Republicans. Can't expect much from them, can we.


I have and you would not believe how many there really are. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I think you may want to look at that poll again as to the disappove rating, and how many do not like ACA.


theyarnlady
Hi there. You trying to look "limited" again? Not good with numbers, are you!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think you may want to look at that poll again as to the disappove rating, and how many do not like ACA.


Yes, we know--a whopping 33% of Americans want the ACA repealed, delayed, or defunded. The other 67% are satisfied with the way it is or feel that it should be made even stronger. Why not give it a chance? If it really is as bad as the conservatives think, the thing will be yanked---and the GOP will doubtless sweep the elections in 2014 and 2016.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just another example of how the TPers distort the facts to serve their own purposes. It is indeed true that 66% of Americans are dissatisfied with the ACA--but of course it's never mentioned how many of these dissatisfied ones feel that way because they way because they want Congress needs to make the law even better.
> 
> According to Forbes on 9/30/13 ("New Poll: Only One-Third Of Americans Support Repealing, Defunding Or Delaying Obamacare") 33% of Americans want the ACA repealed, delayed, or defunded. 67% want to wait and see what happens, improve it, or expand it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, we know--a whopping 33% of Americans want the ACA repealed, delayed, or defunded. The other 67% are satisfied with the way it is or feel that it should be made even stronger. Why not give it a chance? If it really is as bad as the conservatives think, the thing will be yanked---and the GOP will doubtless sweep the elections in 2014 and 2016.


susanmos2000
the majority of people want it to work. It is just a minor percentage who are screaming so loud to give the impression they are a majority. They are not now and won't be down the road either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> changed my mind


joeysomma
probably an excellent decision.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just another example of how the TPers distort the facts to serve their own purposes. It is indeed true that 66% of Americans are dissatisfied with the ACA--but of course it's never mentioned how many of these dissatisfied ones feel that way because they way because they want Congress needs to make the law even better.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jeoysomma
> something just dawned on me, you must be living in a different country then I.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> changed my mind


Good Call :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I think you may want to look at that poll again as to the disappove rating, and how many do not like ACA.


The number of Americans not liking the ACA is approximately 77% last poll I saw with ~ 50% average of several polls.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> scary to think how much big money has been calling the shots.
> Now we need to make sure that we do not buy merchandise manufactured by the Koch Brothers. We too can make money speak loudly.


Right, gotta study up on their crap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Huck. This is perhaps the greatest pieces of legislation since the establishment of Social Security. I really can't figure out why even 1/3 of Americans are so vehemently opposed to it. If it really is the mess that they claim, it will fail on its own.


susanmos2000
it seems that those are the people who have never left their Enclave. They have no clue how well such system works for so many people in many countries. It is truly amazing how many folks never leave their town except to go to another small one. Many are scared to death of large cities and for as they have that fear, they fear everything else that they are unfamiliar with. Living in such isolation breeds a certain attitude and positive it is not. Can you imagine going through life never having been to a Zoo or Museum or an Airport? Still watching TV with that funny Antenna sitting atop it? Still watching the Lawrence Welk Show.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Huck. This is perhaps the greatest pieces of legislation since the establishment of Social Security. I really can't figure out why even 1/3 of Americans are so vehemently opposed to it. If it really is the mess that they claim, it will fail on its own.


I thought the Patriot Act was the greatest piece of legislation since Social Security. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Seriously, it's clear why that 1/3 is so opposed: it won't fail, and they'll have to deal with it.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> initially I was very angry at these Nuts but now I see how much damage they have been doing to themselves and find it delightful. Yes, we are suffering in the short run but will benefit for years to come. Who could ever forget these antics. It all started immediately after President Obama took office and the destruction has not stopped even for one day. Boehner also became a target as soon as he took office. Cantor had a knife in Boehner's back and look who has replaced Cantor. Look who displaced Rubio. These golden boys had so much hatred for our President that they became blind to what was happening to them. Got to love it.


Yup, they're eating each other alive.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought the Patriot Act was the greatest piece of legislation since Social Security. :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Seriously, it's clear why that 1/3 is so opposed: it won't fail, and they'll have to deal with it.


You're probably right, Purl. It would appear that the ACA is here to stay, and they're having six fits about it. If it had fatal flaws they'd have been itching to see it launched, then gloat when it crashed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're probably right, Purl. It would appear that the ACA is here to stay, and they're having six fits about it. If it had fatal flaws they'd have been itching to see it launched, then gloat when it crashed.


susanmos2000
You can bet your sweet bippy, that if they KNEW it was so terrible they would push for it to become active ASAP so to benefit from its failures at the next election.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> You can bet your sweet bippy, that if they KNEW it was so terrible they would push for it to become active ASAP so to benefit from its failures at the next election.


Reminds me of Boehner's ploy of refusing to bring up a clean resolution that he knew would pass. Transparent as glass.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Yup, they're eating each other alive.


ute4kp
and Ted Cruz has been USING some newcomers in congress to do his dirty work and not all of them have discovered it yet. Just wait a little until they wake up. Cruz will step over a Corpse to get where he wants to go. At least we find out early who he is. The old timers must be close to cardiac arrest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Reminds me of Boehner's ploy of refusing to bring up a clean resolution that he knew would pass. Transparent as glass.


susanmos2000
for as frustrating and hurtful the times are right now, in the long run this experience will have very positive consequences. All of the suffering won't be for naught. WE THE PEOPLE will be wiser and future Politicians at least somewhat smarter. Every little bit helps.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> and Ted Cruz has been USING some newcomers in congress to do his dirty work and not all of them have discovered it yet. Just wait a little until they wake up. Cruz will step over a Corpse to get where he wants to go. At least we find out early who he is. The old timers must be close to cardiac arrest.


I really wonder what's ticked off Harry Reid. He's really POd..


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> .[/quote
> 
> Good cartoons, Susan!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Go away. You make me sick.
> Your experience with the Church of Latter Day Saints means nothing to me, neither does your pretense of attendance at Berkeley. You didn't deserve to be there.


The line about "too much LDS at Berkeley" is a quote from a Star Trek movie, a statement made to explain a character's unusual behavior. It has nothing to do with the Church of Latter Day Saints. It's misused instead of saying "too much LSD while at Berkeley". It's very silly. Lots of people are into Star Trek and it's a pretty recognizable quote. It has to be if I've heard it.

Somehow you and I have completely misunderstood each other. You responded to something I said with a sentence I didn't understand at all. I asked what you meant and didn't understand what you said after that. Probably too much LDS while at Berkeley on my part. Pair that with the fact that S&O is the topic where people go to abuse each other and here we are.

You know good and well that no one around here goes away if they are ordered to. I seem to remember exchanging a few pleasant remarks with you but have no idea now who I'm talking to. I'm sorry if you don't like it. That's just the way it is.:?: :?:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh, it's the not so nice maid again. Please send the fun one back to us soon!
> 
> Did you mean LSD instead of LDS? If not, students at Berkley were dropping or doing a lot of Mormans up there.


Please see my explaination above. I thought I was quoting something very common but it looks like I was wrong. And picky, picky, picky today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> .


Really good ones, Susan.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Please see my explaination above. I thought I was quoting something very common but it looks like I was wrong. And picky, picky, picky today.


Actually I wasn't picking. I thought the transposition of letters was rather funny. Left it wide open for me to make a joke. That's all. :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Go to wikipedia as I did and see what they have written about the lower house.
Cherf just has to pounce on anything her little brain does not comprehend.
BTW have you added more rolls to your midsection since your photo appeared on this thread? How are those fake kids and fake grandkids of yours? Give them all a hug fro us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Is not the group of legislators in the House of Representatives referred to as congressmen and the senate referred to as senators? 
Congressmen having the lower house and the Senate having the upper house? 
You can take that 4th Grade book and shove it where the sun doesn't shine, Cherf, I'm sure there is ample space for it. I would be very worried about your own credibility around here., Beezelbub


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I really wonder what's ticked off Harry Reid. He's really POd..


I'm sure we'll hear something tomorrow about it.
I like when Harry gets PO'd. But as Po'd as he might get, his voice is always soft.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> And then the debt is increased as he spends the borrowed money.
> 
> Maybe I should say as he authorizes the spending of the money. He has the right to prioritize which bills will be paid first. He also authorized the closing of the National Parks and Monument, even though it cost more to close them than keep them open. The buck stops with the President. He can say he didn't know about it, But as they say, Ignorance is no excuse.


I will yield to you, I am sure you know much more about the precedent set and the procedures followed during a shut down than shut down experts do.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is not the group of legislators in the House of Representatives referred to as congressmen and the senate referred to as senators?
> Congressmen having the lower house and the Senate having the upper house?
> You can take that 4th Grade book and shove it where the sun doesn't shine, Cherf, I'm sure there is ample space for it. I would be very worried about your own credibility around here., Beezelbub


Yes, of course that is the delineation. I think it has become cloudier recently. The Congressional Record includes both the House and the Senate. 
I think it is another indication of English being a living language and a sign of just how casual we are becoming in our expressions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm sure we'll hear something tomorrow about it.
> I like when Harry gets PO'd. But as Po'd as he might get, his voice is always soft.


Sometimes I wonder if he doesn't have the same situation as Diane Rehm of NPR. 
People often assume that she is very old. She is also very soft spoken. 
I love hearing him all steely without raising his voice. It indicates an assurance in his power.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Not only are the truckers upset with Obama, and will be circling the Beltway, Vets are planning a million man march across the country to protest Obama's treatment of the military.

DC should be a fun and safe place to be this Sunday, and other cities of Memorials will be a great place to bring a picnic and support our military

The Million Vet March on the Memorials will be held Sunday, Oct. 13, at 9 a.m. Eastern at the World War II memorial on the National Mall, the location where rangers under orders from the White House tried, unsuccessfully, to prevent vets from visiting in recent days.

The announcement said the group Special Operations Speaks is organizing the rally because the Obama administration is using the government shutdown as an excuse to keep our veterans from acknowledging the debt owed to them and their predecessors.

This is unforgivable. It is also unjustified, as no taxpayer funds are spent by keeping these shrines open. We will open them ourselves, if thats what it takes, said the group, founded by former Navy SEAL Larry Bailey.

We know that there may be some degree of confrontation, given the anti-military attitude of the administration. It is our intention to avoid confrontation, and we request that you join us in avoiding any kind of physical contact with park rangers, police, or other law-enforcement personnel. Give them no excuse to hijack the moment. the organization said.

On its website, there was no waffling about the blame, however.

In a mean-spirited fit of selfish anger, Barack Obama has shut down our nations war memorials. And he has declared open war on our honored veterans! the website says. The World War II memorial  the Vietnam Veterans Memorial  the Korean War Veterans Memorial  Obama has shut them all down to force his will on the House of Representatives and frankly, to get revenge on the American people who oppose Obamacare and his other naked power grabs.

The message to veterans continued: Lets put it plainly: Barack Obama is behaving like a vicious tyrant. And if he succeeds in this assault on the democratic system, the republic we love is at mortal risk. Its just that simple.

Two actions are urged, to sign a petition demanding the opening of the memorials and attendance at the rally.

Scheduled to speak is Rep. Steve Stockman, R-Texas, a member of the House Foreign Affairs Committee who is helping lead the investigation of the attack on the U.S. mission in Benghazi.

The rally is planned on the same weekend that thousands of truckers, maybe more, are scheduled to be in Washington to protest Obama administration policies and actions and only a few weeks after the 2 Million Bikers roared through the city.

In fact, the bikers are planning to join the veterans.

The organization said the rally will show Americans outrage at the awful treatment of the heroes who fought for the nations freedom.

Americans have had enough of this shoddy treatment of those who saved our country from tyranny, said Belinda Bee, organizer of 2 Million Bikers to D.C. These are men in their 80s and 90s. They cant come back next month or next year. This is their chance to share in this American experience dedicated to their heroism. And yet, this administration was willing to lock them out of a memorial that normally is unguarded in an attempt to score political points. We, the leadership of 2 Million Bikers To DC, urge you to join in this important rally.

The previous rally by bikers took over the city on the same day an event billed as the Million Muslim March was to be held. Muslims renamed it the Million American March Against Fear, but only a few dozen people appeared.

Instead, the city was taken over by bikers exhibiting their patriotism and displeasure with Washington.

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/10/super-rally-against-president-in-works/#g5f7jXkuZmUyQtDf.99


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

One would think that protests are something new. 
There are protests all over the world and all over the calendar. 
It might be harder to find a date with no protest than one with many.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not only are the truckers upset with Obama, and will be circling the Beltway, Vets are planning a million man march across the country to protest Obama's treatment of the military.
> 
> DC should be a fun and safe place to be this Sunday, and other cities of Memorials will be a great place to bring a picnic and support our military


Fun, yes--hope the coverage begins early, so we can all enjoy the spectacle of watching the event organizers try to separate those bikers guys from their weapons. In DC no unregistered firearms are permitted, and both open and concealed carry is prohibited by law--something the leaders are surely aware of, but the rest are not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, of course that is the delineation. I think it has become cloudier recently. The Congressional Record includes both the House and the Senate.
> I think it is another indication of English being a living language and a sign of just how casual we are becoming in our expressions.


The two houses have always comprised and been called the Congress, and the elected officials' titles remain the same. Nothing has changed over the years or as the English language evolved as you suggest.

BrattyPatty does or did not understand the two houses, and she publicly posted her ignorance of the matter while trying to tell Joeysomma she was wrong.

BrattyPatty's erroneous statement was corrected by Joey and me, as we understand that which she did not.

You trying to cover Bratty's error, and Bratty personally attacking those who corrected her shows both of you to be wrong yet again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > .[/quote
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The two houses have always been called the Congress and the elected officials titles remain the same. Nothing has changed over the years or as the English language evolved as you suggest.
> 
> BrattyPatty does or did not understand the three branches that exist, and she publicly posted her ignorance.
> 
> ...


KPG
and you think you are smart? Keep trying to convince yourself. You left out cussing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Fun, yes--hope the coverage begins early, so we can all enjoy the spectacle of watching the event organizers try to separate those bikers guys from their weapons. In DC no unregistered firearms are permitted, and both open and concealed carry is prohibited by law--something the leaders are surely aware of, but the rest are not.


Oh Susan, that's not true most of those biker's are Veit Nam vets. Do you know that when they bring a soldier home to bury them these same men accompany that fallen Soldier from air port to grave. It is their way of honoring that soldier . They are not a part of the biker gangs who are the only one's you see on TV. They also take part in many Charity's . When they pass by you know they are Vet's each on has an America flag on their bikes. I for one am very proud of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The number of Americans not liking the ACA is approximately 77% last poll I saw with ~ 50% average of several polls.


Right! Hope it goes down the drain before it drains the USA.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan, that's not true most of those biker's are Veit Nam vets. Do you know that when they bring a soldier home to bury them these same men accompany that fallen Soldier from air port to grave. It is their way of honoring that soldier . They are not a part of the biker gangs who are the only one's you see on TV. They also take part in many Charity's . When they pass by you know they are Vet's each on has an America flag on their bikes. I for one am very proud of them.


You do have a point, Yarnie. It's a given that a sizable number of participants--vets, bikers, and seniors alike--are going to be carrying concealed weapons somewhere about their person. Disarming the bikers beforehand may be difficult--convincing the older ladies to empty their purses will be worse!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You do have a point, Yarnie. It's a given that a sizable number of participants--vets, bikers, and seniors alike--are going to be carrying concealed weapons somewhere about their person. Disarming the bikers beforehand may be difficult--convincing the older ladies to empty their purses will be worse!


With the amount of what most of us women carry in our purses, and the hands off policy we women have about our purses. I can see your point in that. Have told people many times what do you think you are doing. No one and I mean no one not even hubby can touch my purse.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You do have a point, Yarnie. It's a given that a sizable number of participants--vets, bikers, and seniors alike--are going to be carrying concealed weapons somewhere about their person. Disarming the bikers beforehand may be difficult--convincing the older ladies to empty their purses will be worse!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan, that's not true most of those biker's are Veit Nam vets. Do you know that when they bring a soldier home to bury them these same men accompany that fallen Soldier from air port to grave. It is their way of honoring that soldier . They are not a part of the biker gangs who are the only one's you see on TV. They also take part in many Charity's . When they pass by you know they are Vet's each on has an America flag on their bikes. I for one am very proud of them.


As am I proud of them. Where does Susan come up with her ridiculous ideas? No one is suggesting to bring weapons into D.C. Planned Rides of Protest will take place by law abiding citizens.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right! Hope it goes down the drain before it drains the USA.


 :XD: it is looking that way so far!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> With the amount of what most of us women carry in our purses, and the hands off policy we women have about our purses. I can see your point in that. Have told people many times what do you think you are doing. No one and I mean no one not even hubby can touch my purse.


So true, Yarnie.

DH: Why do you need old receipts, a broken-tooth comb, and tokens for a car wash that closed six months ago?

My answer: I just DO.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> it seems that those are the people who have never left their Enclave. They have no clue how well such system works for so many people in many countries. It is truly amazing how many folks never leave their town except to go to another small one. Many are scared to death of large cities and for as they have that fear, they fear everything else that they are unfamiliar with. Living in such isolation breeds a certain attitude and positive it is not. Can you imagine going through life never having been to a Zoo or Museum or an Airport? Still watching TV with that funny Antenna sitting atop it? Still watching the Lawrence Welk Show.


Who?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard last night on local news that in Madison only one person was able to get through to site for ACA. Just one.

Million spent on program and they can't get it right. Why can big companies manage to do this yet goverment screws even that up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: it is looking that way so far!


I won't believe it until it really happens. I am praying that it will soon.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Millions and millions of people all over the nation, all over the continent, all over the globe. 


Country Bumpkins said:


> Who?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Fun, yes--hope the coverage begins early, so we can all enjoy the spectacle of watching the event organizers try to separate those bikers guys from their weapons. In DC no unregistered firearms are permitted, and both open and concealed carry is prohibited by law--something the leaders are surely aware of, but the rest are not.


Who is carrying a weapon???? You assume too much and take things out of the air. Do you think it is the wild west and there will be a show down? Stop making things up. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who?


She


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who is carrying a weapon???? You assume too much and take things out of the air. Do you think it is the wild west and there will be a show down? Stop making things up. :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard last night on local news that in Madison only one person was able to get through to site for ACA. Just one.
> 
> Million spent on program and they can't get it right. Why can big companies manage to do this yet goverment screws even that up.


No kidding. It is only a website to sign up! Can you imagine the health care to follow if a website cannot even be turned out on time after three years?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who is carrying a weapon???? You assume too much and take things out of the air. Do you think it is the wild west and there will be a show down? Stop making things up. :roll:


A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan, that's not true most of those biker's are Veit Nam vets. Do you know that when they bring a soldier home to bury them these same men accompany that fallen Soldier from air port to grave. It is their way of honoring that soldier . They are not a part of the biker gangs who are the only one's you see on TV. They also take part in many Charity's . When they pass by you know they are Vet's each on has an America flag on their bikes. I for one am very proud of them.


What does any of that have to do with these same people being gun owners? Every state in the union has ccw laws. It is not criminal. There are more firearms in this country than people, who do you think own them?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> What does any of that have to do with these same people being gun owners? Every state in the union has ccw laws. It is not criminal. There are more firearms in this country than people, who do you think own them?


And I just read that the state that sells/has the most guns is Texas. Yee haw!!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.


Right. It isn't an assumption at all. LEOs and vets are some of the people who are most comfortable with guns. It is just common sense that they would own and carry. 
I have seen many reports of people who have forgotten that they are carrying... airport security, traffic stops, there are many examples.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.[/quote Are they going to be there? The ones that are on KP? I don't remember anyone of the conservatives on here saying they were going to have a shot out with the government this weekend. You must be confused or something. More like the something. :shock:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope, what it seems to be is that someone's attitude is becoming exceedingly ugly. 


Country Bumpkins said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.[/quote Are they going to be there? The ones that are on KP? I don't remember anyone of the conservatives on here saying they were going to have a shot out with the government this weekend. You must be confused or something. More like the something. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.





Country Bumpkins said:


> Are they going to be there? The ones that are on KP? I don't remember anyone of the conservatives on here saying they were going to have a shot out with the government this weekend. You must be confused or something. More like the something. :shock:


Something is exactly her :thumbup: Next Susan will list for us all the Conservative KPers who will be riding to D.C. with their weapons at their sides.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thousand of drs fired by United Health Carehttp://www.wtnh.com/news/health/thousands-of-doctors-fired-by-united-healthcare#.Ulfx6FnsS6U.facebook


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nope, what it seems to be is that someone's attitude is becoming exceedingly ugly.


If you are talking to me. I have no attitude. But stupid talk does upset me. Lies even more.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.[/quote Are they going to be there? The ones that are on KP? I don't remember anyone of the conservatives on here saying they were going to have a shot out with the government this weekend. You must be confused or something. More like the something. :shock:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who?


I did she meant the people on the other side. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> My, someone's on the defensive today. Frankly, I have no idea which conservatives here will be attending any of those rallies--nor do I care. But I certainly hope the organizers of these events know enough to pass on the message to the attendees that they need to leave their firearms at home.


I am not on the defense. What am I defending? I just don't like made up stuff or lies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What does any of that have to do with these same people being gun owners? Every state in the union has ccw laws. It is not criminal. There are more firearms in this country than people, who do you think own them?


Both left and right how is that for an answer. Know alot of people in this state that are pro Obama who do. So what does that prove of your statment nothing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for confirming my point.



theyarnlady said:


> Both left and right how is that for an answer. Know alot of people in this state that are pro Obama who do. So what does that prove of your statment nothing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thousand of drs fired by United Health Carehttp://www.wtnh.com/news/health/thousands-of-doctors-fired-by-united-healthcare#.Ulfx6FnsS6U.facebook


Is that the only insurance company offering Medicare Advantage in CT? 
Why wouldn't people just back door their planning and pick a company that does business with the medical network they prefer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ugh oo http://weaselzippers.us/2013/10/10/report-only-51k-signed-up-for-obamacare-during-first-week-cbo-says-7-million-are-needed-by-march-to-k


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Catholics in the military aren't the only military members who are affected by the government shut down. Check out this article from The Christian Post. Yes, Catholics form the largest group of military members to be affected by the furlough of ALL contract military chaplains but they are not alone in loosing religious support and services during the government shutdown.
http://www.christianpost.com/news/military-chaplains-shutdown-during-government-shutdown-106281/

And, no, I haven't posted this link to help anyone here who is obsessed with saying Catholics in the military are being treated unfairly. The important point is that they aren't alone. I wish these KPers who are so obsessed with the effect of the government shutdown on Catholics in the military would admit they are telling only part of the story.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ugh oo http://weaselzippers.us/2013/10/10/report-only-51k-signed-up-for-obamacare-during-first-week-cbo-says-7-million-are-needed-by-march-to-k


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Catholics in the military aren't the only military members who are affected by the government shut down. Check out this article from The Christian Post. Yes, Catholics form the largest group of military members to be affected by the furlough of ALL contract military chaplains but they are not alone in loosing religious support and services during the government shutdown.
> http://www.christianpost.com/news/military-chaplains-shutdown-during-government-shutdown-106281/
> 
> And, no, I haven't posted this link to help anyone here who is obsessed with saying Catholics in the military are being treated unfairly. The important point is that they aren't alone. I wish these KPers who are so obsessed with the effect of the government shutdown on Catholics in the military would admit they are telling only part of the story.


Once again you are wrong. I am focused on the Catholic priests because I am Catholic. I have stated in the past and will continue to say, that if a Rabbi, minister, or other men/women of the cloth were barred from ministering to their faithful because of a government shutdown, I would be as upset. But if Obama can deny the largest religious group their access to the Sacraments, what will stop him with the various Protestant religions, those of the Jewish faith.......?

It is a matter of his spiteful behavior and his constant need to punish those that disagree with him. His spiteful and cruel behavior to inflict pain on the most vulnerable (Families of dead military heroes, WWII vets, children with cancer, small towns that rely on National Parks' tourists for their survival....) but allow Big Bird to stay on TV. This spiteful, vindictive and arrogant behavior of our president is the reason for 'Truckers for the Constitution', WWII vets and their families tearing down barricades to visit their monument, and Million Vet Marches around the country are occurring. For an administration that lies about being for the middle class, they are certainly inflicting upon them maximum and needless pain.

Let us not forget the furloughed Federal Workers that are exempted from paying state unemployment taxes, but will get workman's comp from a fund they never contributed to. And if they get back pay, will they be forced to return the unemployment funds back? Or will that group be drain on state budgets?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Once again you are wrong. I am focused on the Catholic priests because I am Catholic. I have stated in the past and will continue to say, that if a Rabbi, minister, or other men/women of the cloth were barred from ministering to their faithful because of a government shutdown, I would be as upset. But if Obama can deny the largest religious group their access to the Sacraments, what will stop him with the various Protestant religions, those of the Jewish faith.......?
> 
> It is a matter of his spiteful behavior and his constant need to punish those that disagree with him. His spiteful and cruel behavior to inflict pain on the most vulnerable (Families of dead military heroes, WWII vets, children with cancer, small towns that rely on National Parks' tourists for their survival....) but allow Big Bird to stay on TV. This spiteful, vindictive and arrogant behavior of our president is the reason for 'Truckers for the Constitution', WWII vets and their families tearing down barricades to visit their monument, and Million Vet Marches around the country are occurring. For an administration that lies about being for the middle class, they are certainly inflicting upon them maximum and needless pain.
> 
> Let us not forget the furloughed Federal Workers that are exempted from paying state unemployment taxes, but will get workman's comp from a fund they never contributed to. And if they get back pay, will they be forced to return the unemployment funds back? Or will that group be drain on state budgets?


If you are such a good Catholic, where is your Christian sense of charity?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There won't be a default. Your guys in the House can't afford to bring things to that point.
> If it does get that far then Obama can issue an executive order to get the debts paid on time. I hope he does!


I've been saying we will not default from the beginning, but Susan has her panties in a turmoil over the possible default.

Obama certainly does love his Executive orders. Too bad he forgot where he put the blank ones when he could have signed one for the benefits for the returned soldiers. Instead he chose to have the country humiliated one more time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No need for such drastic action, Patty--the GOP has cracked. This just came in:
> 
> "WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republicans in the House of Representatives offered a plan on Thursday that would postpone a possible U.S. default and urged President Barack Obama to negotiate an end to the 10-day government shutdown.
> 
> ...


So instead of trying to solve the problem, they intend to push it into November. Typical DC problem solving. Put it aside for another day, instead of dealing with it today. The same thing will happen in November. What purpose does this serve? It doesn't solve the problem, it doesn't make Congress look like they have done anything and it certainly doesn't fool the American people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding. It is only a website to sign up! Can you imagine the health care to follow if a website cannot even be turned out on time after three years?


I just received an email from England. She said that her system is "creaking at the seams" and she has private health care that she is paying for. Soooo, are we going to be in the same boat? I hope it goes away.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> momeee
> get the real numbers. It would be nice to once in a while get honest information from you cheaters.


Why don't you post them here for all of us to see? I'd like some honest info from you for once.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> According to TV this afternoon, no one in Milwaukee, WI has signed up for Obamacare. A total of 7 in Wisconsin, and 4 in Iowa, in 10 days.


OMG, with numbers like that, it's no wonder the system crashed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Your name doesn't have an unwatch button next to it. Guess you're on the naughty list.


Neither does yours, unfortunately.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The Fisher House Foundation is all about doing what needs doing. They've stepped up and done something great, no matter why they had to. Try looking at the god that some can do in a more open way.


If you had any reasonable comprehension skills, you would know that I have and support the Fisher House completely.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard last night on local news that in Madison only one person was able to get through to site for ACA. Just one.
> 
> Million spent on program and they can't get it right. Why can big companies manage to do this yet goverment screws even that up.


Maybe those big corporations could lend a few IT people to help out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Is that the only insurance company offering Medicare Advantage in CT?
> Why wouldn't people just back door their planning and pick a company that does business with the medical network they prefer?


http://articles.courant.com/2013-10-09/business/hc-unitedhealthcare-doctor-network-20131008_1_mark-thompson-health-care-federal-government

It would seem that, according to this article, the health insurance company has determined that the docs cut are costing them more money. 
Customers can opt to swap out insurance companies, they may be stuck in the same situation next year, insurance companies are in the business of making money. That is a good thing, correct? We LOVE people who think about making money above all else.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope, I don't. That is why I asked questions and did searches. 
Not everyone is older than dirt. 


joeysomma said:


> I guess you know nothing about Medicare Advantage!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> In your example, you're right. But suppose your son didn't have lab expenses, and the bank decided to raise your credit limit on their own. You can have a higher credit limit without spending it. As even you point out, the debt doesn't rise until your son spends the money. Use some common sense yourself.
> 
> And your last comment doesn't follow logically from the preceding one. Use some logic. Where does "therefore" follow from? There's revenue coming in as well as debt,so the rise is not automatic.


The only reason the Democrats want to raise the debt limit is so the CAN spend more money.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I guess you know nothing about Medicare Advantage!


Do you? 
I am guessing the answer is no, since you didn't provide an answer just a slam, a stupid slam at that.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> .


N.Korea "dude chill" ---

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Sadly, that is exactly what distresses her. The photo op moment is much more important than the realities of life.


Doesn't Obama wear that crown so well. Elvis was the King, Michael Jackson was the King of Pop and Obama is the king of the photo op.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is a matter of his spiteful behavior and his constant need to punish those that disagree with him. His spiteful and cruel behavior to inflict pain on the most vulnerable (Families of dead military heroes, WWII vets, children with cancer, small towns that rely on National Parks' tourists for their survival....) but allow Big Bird to stay on TV. This spiteful, vindictive and arrogant behavior of our president is the reason for 'Truckers for the Constitution', WWII vets and their families tearing down barricades to visit their monument, and Million Vet Marches around the country are occurring. For an administration that lies about being for the middle class, they are certainly inflicting upon them maximum and needless pain.


In fact, LTL, I respect your concern for the veterans' welfare and wish other conservatives felt the same way. An unsettling number of righties have expressed the belief that Revolution is at hand and apparently view the rallies in DC as the opening battle. It's rather disturbing to imagine these seniors being placed in the front lines to serve as both battering rams and shields for the more wild-eyed members of the ultra-right. I guess there's nothing to do but wait and see--let's hope good judgement and common sense will prevail in the end.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I will yield to you, I am sure you know much more about the precedent set and the procedures followed during a shut down than shut down experts do.


ack!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> ...and Rummy has the nerve to comment on President Obama's actions?


You do, so why can't Romney?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Doesn't Obama wear that crown so well. Elvis was the King, Michael Jackson was the King of Pop and Obama is the king of the photo op.


 :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter what you think. Didn't you get that message? The baggers and the Republicans listened to you until the Wall Street Bankers spoke up and then you didn't matter a damn. 
They all left you out here hurting over old men not seeing memorials and tourists stuck in 4 star hotels, small children hurt by lack of NIH funding and fretting about whether or not the Statue of Liberty has been closed for a year. All the while they were just waiting to hear from their masters, their owners in NYC.



joeysomma said:


> With the "great" roll out of Obamacare; I have changed my mind about what the Republicans should do in negotiations.
> 
> Let the funding of Obamacare go through. Keep the January 1, 2014 deadline for individuals. Just insist that Congressional employees are in Obamacare with subsidies the same as any person. No extra 72% payment from the government. And repeal of medical equipment tax.
> 
> It will implode because it will be impossible for government to provide it in time. Even if the 51,000 signed up in the 10 days were signed up each day it was reported it would take 2.5 years for everyone to sign up.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan, that's not true most of those biker's are Veit Nam vets. Do you know that when they bring a soldier home to bury them these same men accompany that fallen Soldier from air port to grave. It is their way of honoring that soldier . They are not a part of the biker gangs who are the only one's you see on TV. They also take part in many Charity's . When they pass by you know they are Vet's each on has an America flag on their bikes. I for one am very proud of them.


yeah, aren't the bikers protecting against those wacked out church people who yell crap at the deceased vet's family? The bikers form a buffer (if it's called that).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The only reason the Democrats want to raise the debt limit is so the CAN spend more money.


soloweygirl
obviously you are wandering in the darkness.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> An unsettling number of righties have expressed the belief that Revolution is at hand and apparently view the rallies in DC as the opening battle.


Who, when and where?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You do, so why can't Romney?


I know I make a lot of typos, so I can understand the mistake I suppose. 
Rummy not Romney.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> With the amount of what most of us women carry in our purses, and the hands off policy we women have about our purses. I can see your point in that. Have told people many times what do you think you are doing. No one and I mean no one not even hubby can touch my purse.


Step away from the purse! I know what you mean. Sometimes people at the checkout in a store will stare into my purse and they get an evil glare from me. Not that there is anything good in there to begin with, but.....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think. Didn't you get that message? The baggers and the Republicans listened to you until the Wall Street Bankers spoke up and then you didn't matter a damn.
> They all left you out here hurting over old men not seeing memorials and tourists stuck in 4 star hotels, small children hurt by lack of NIH funding and fretting about whether or not the Statue of Liberty has been closed for a year. All the while they were just waiting to hear from their masters, their owners in NYC.


You hit the nail on the head, Jelun. It's obvious now who gives the GOP its marching orders--and it isn't the little people.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As am I proud of them. Where does Susan come up with her ridiculous ideas? No one is suggesting to bring weapons into D.C. Planned Rides of Protest will take place by law abiding citizens.


Face it. You're going to have to leave your gatling gun at home.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> yeah, aren't the bikers protecting against those wacked out church people who yell crap at the deceased vet's family? The bikers form a buffer (if it's called that).


ute4kp
we love the bikers who give their last respect to those who died for us. Many of the bikers are Vets. We despise those Holy Rollers who are behaving dastardly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just another example of how the TPers distort the facts to serve their own purposes. It is indeed true that 66% of Americans are dissatisfied with the ACA--but of course it's never mentioned how many of these dissatisfied ones feel that way because they way because they want Congress needs to make the law even better.
> 
> According to Forbes on 9/30/13 ("New Poll: Only One-Third Of Americans Support Repealing, Defunding Or Delaying Obamacare") 33% of Americans want the ACA repealed, delayed, or defunded. 67% want to wait and see what happens, improve it, or expand it.
> 
> ...


We all know that Democrats NEVER distort facts to serve their purpose. Gullible we are not.

Polls only supply the info that the people reporting the results want to get out. It all depends on the people polled and the questions asked. They should all be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you are such a good Catholic, where is your Christian sense of charity?


Loves the lake; hates the people.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Face it. You're going to have to leave your gatling gun at home.[/quote
> 
> ute4kp
> what would some of those folks do without their trucks with Gun Racks, their Status Symbols? Classy, aren't they!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Good try,but no go.
> Congress is the lower house.


Go borrow one of Huckleberry's prized dictionaries. Congress is comprised of the House of Representatives and the Senate. In other words, these two sections of the Legislative Branch make up Congress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We all know that Democrats NEVER distort facts to serve their purpose. Gullible we are not.
> 
> Polls only supply the info that the people reporting the results want to get out. It all depends on the people polled and the questions asked. They should all be taken with a grain of salt.


soloweygirl
taking your instructions from Carl Rove? The polls had it all wrong and he was oh so right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Go away. You make me sick.
> Your experience with the Church of Latter Day Saints means nothing to me, neither does your pretense of attendance at Berkeley. You didn't deserve to be there.


My, my, my, don't your panties get all twisted when you are called out by one of your own.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Go borrow one of Huckleberry's prized dictionaries. Congress is comprised of the House of Representatives and the Senate. In other words, these two sections of the Legislative Branch make up Congress.


soloweygirl
you just discovered that? Bless you.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ugh oo http://weaselzippers.us/2013/10/10/report-only-51k-signed-up-for-obamacare-during-first-week-cbo-says-7-million-are-needed-by-march-to-k


That about covers your family of inbred cousins.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who, when and where?


Like a catfish rising from the muddy depths to snap at the bait--you're very predictable, Cherf.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who, when and where?


KPG
aren't you preparing for it with your Cannon Ball?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly, with Thing 1 and Thing 2 (Cruz and Boehner) in charge I don't believe that boat would ever touch land.


I wonder why you and your kind think it is such fun to call Republicans any name in the book but when Republicans call Democrats names you all have hissy fits.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is a start of more to come. They will be reducing the payments to doctors for services to Medicare patients, so the doctors and hospitals will not be able to afford to take them as patients.


Some specialties will not accept Medicare patients now, and haven't for at least 6 years, because Medicare doesn't pay enough for the time an exam takes. You can't blame Obama for that. But I'm sure you'll finagle some way to blame him anyway.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> That about covers your family of inbred cousins.


ute4kp
which comprise all of the town's inhabitants.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Neither does yours, unfortunately.


Well, DUH. I replied to somebody that I wasn't supposed to read this thread. (was it you?). That's why I wrote about the unwatch button for a single name. geez, never mind. you don't understand a thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder why you and your kind think it is such fun to call Republicans any name in the book but when Republicans call Democrats names you all have hissy fits.


soloweygirl
we are just getting in line with the mainstream Republicans who have been hijacked by a handful of Macademias. The decent Republicans need a lot of help from outsiders so that they can survive. Any sane Republican can get my support.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Not Romney. Rummy. Rumsfeld. Or have you forgotten who he was?


soloweygirl said:


> You do, so why can't Romney?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We all know that Democrats NEVER distort facts to serve their purpose. Gullible we are not.
> 
> Polls only supply the info that the people reporting the results want to get out. It all depends on the people polled and the questions asked. They should all be taken with a grain of salt.


I knew we could agree on something sooner or later... an extra large grain of salt toast to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Right, gotta study up on their crap.


I wonder who has more money, the Koch brothers or George Sorros?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder who has more money, the Koch brothers or George Sorros?


The Koch brothers.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL, someone really flipped your switch the other day, eh?



ute4kp said:


> That about covers your family of inbred cousins.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

filling your request for pictures KPG. Here you trot


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We all know that Democrats NEVER distort facts to serve their purpose. Gullible we are not.
> 
> Polls only supply the info that the people reporting the results want to get out. It all depends on the people polled and the questions asked. They should all be taken with a grain of salt.


Forbes is run by Democrats? You must be very gullible to think that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> You can bet your sweet bippy, that if they KNEW it was so terrible they would push for it to become active ASAP so to benefit from its failures at the next election.


There is plenty of time to benefit from Obamacare's failures prior to the next election. This is only the beginning.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp said:
> 
> 
> > Face it. You're going to have to leave your gatling gun at home.
> ...


With a capital K. Or 3.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Not Romney. Rummy. Rumsfeld. Or have you forgotten who he was?


Poor Purl
never can we forget Napoleon Rumsfeld, the ugly troll.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The line about "too much LDS at Berkeley" is a quote from a Star Trek movie, a statement made to explain a character's unusual behavior. It has nothing to do with the Church of Latter Day Saints. It's misused instead of saying "too much LSD while at Berkeley". It's very silly. Lots of people are into Star Trek and it's a pretty recognizable quote. It has to be if I've heard it.


Be careful Seattle, your "friends" are beginning to turn on you yet again. How many times has it been and you keep rejoining the fold?????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There is plenty of time to benefit from Obamacare's failures prior to the next election. This is only the beginning.


soloweygirl
if that is the case start rejoicing rather than being so angry about Obamacare. What is the matter with you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I did she meant the people on the other side. :shock:


theyarnlady
please have KPG help you with your postings. She loves to correct.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My, my, my, don't your panties get all twisted when you are called out by one of your own.


Why are you so fixated on panties, first Susan's and now Jelun's?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> That about covers your family of inbred cousins.


You mean the Weaselzipper clan?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> With a capital K. Or 3.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> never can we forget Napoleon Rumsfeld, the ugly troll.


Actually, I think he's pretty good-looking. It's the things he says that I find ugly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> With the amount of what most of us women carry in our purses, and the hands off policy we women have about our purses. I can see your point in that. Have told people many times what do you think you are doing. No one and I mean no one not even hubby can touch my purse.


theyarnlady 
you do not even trust your husband? Weird relationship you have. What are you hiding from each other I wonder. Could be in for surprises when one of you dies. Trust your Preacher but not your husband? Amazing Grace.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> A number of conservatives here have mentioned that they carry concealed weapons. In fact, I remember very well a heated debate about whether it was wise to take such things to demonstrations when the Tea Partiers were rallying around government buildings a couple of months back.


Just because some on KP say the carry concealed weapons, doesn't mean the bikers are going armed to DC. Your powers of reasoning are stretched beyond your limits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, I think he's pretty good-looking. It's the things he says that I find ugly.


Poor Purl
I never see his exterior just hear his pompous rhetoric which has been so deadly for all too many.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> That about covers your family of inbred cousins.


EXCUSE ME??????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just because some on KP say the carry concealed weapons, doesn't mean the bikers are going armed to DC. Your powers of reasoning are stretched beyond your limits.


soloweygirl
every group has its misfits and we need to keep an eye on those.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> EXCUSE ME??????


CB
why do you feel spoken to? Read your towns history? I greatly enjoy doing so. Much more interesting than that of City Folk.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You mean the Weaselzipper clan?


Poor Purl
love your description. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> CB
> why do you feel spoken to? Read your towns history? I greatly enjoy doing so. Much more interesting than that of City Folk.


What ARE you even talking about?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> With the "great" roll out of Obamacare; I have changed my mind about what the Republicans should do in negotiations.
> 
> Let the funding of Obamacare go through. Keep the January 1, 2014 deadline for individuals. Just insist that Congressional employees are in Obamacare with subsidies the same as any person. No extra 72% payment from the government. And repeal of medical equipment tax.
> 
> It will implode because it will be impossible for government to provide it in time. Even if the 51,000 signed up in the 10 days were signed up each day it was reported it would take 2.5 years for everyone to sign up.


That was the last bill the House sent over to the Senate and they still refused it. It is quite apparent that the Democrats do not want Obamacare for themselves only for everyone else, and will keep the country shut down because of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I never see his exterior just hear his pompous rhetoric which has been so deadly for all too many.


I can understand that, Huckleberry. "We go to war with the army we have, not the army we'd like to have," as an explanation for why soldiers in Iraq had to make their own body armor out of spare parts. Gaack!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp said:
> 
> 
> > Face it. You're going to have to leave your gatling gun at home.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> love your description. Thank you.


It wasn't mine. It was in the link The Yarnlady had in her message.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> we are just getting in line with the mainstream Republicans who have been hijacked by a handful of Macademias. The decent Republicans need a lot of help from outsiders so that they can survive. Any sane Republican can get my support.


Any sane Republican will run as fast and far as they can from your kind of support.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

> ute4kp wrote:
> That about covers your family of inbred cousins.





Country Bumpkins said:


> EXCUSE ME??????


That was in response to your link about 51k people who signed up for ACA.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> filling your request for pictures KPG. Here you trot


Stop with the self portraits. Buy some dignity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What ARE you even talking about?


CB
thought you knew. Sorry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Forbes is run by Democrats? You must be very gullible to think that.


I wasn't talking about Forbes, it was polls. Another one that needs to sharpen their comprehension skills.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Stop with the self portraits. Buy some dignity.


soloweygirl
like to fill requests now and then. Always be careful what you ask for. KPG just has been so relentless and I am trying accommodate her at least a little bit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wasn't talking about Forbes, it was polls. Another one that needs to sharpen their comprehension skills.


soloweygirl
why are you folks so enamored with "comprehension"? The biggest word you ever used? We could teach you bigger ones if you like. Trying to keep our vocabulary on a low level so that you can comprehend what we try to convey. Isn't working too well thus far.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> With a capital K. Or 3.


Poor Purl
that is the scary part about them, the 3.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That was the last bill the House sent over to the Senate and they still refused it. It is quite apparent that the Democrats do not want Obamacare for themselves only for everyone else, and will keep the country shut down because of it.


soloweygirl
the shutdown is due to some Nuts on the very Right. I feel sorry for you to have to suffer such downgrading of your Party because of some Idiots. A once decent Party has been fractured by ill-meaning zealots. I truly hope that it can recover from this hijacking. A strong - at least - two Party system is always best. Put on your glasses and try to see clearly what it happening. My condolences to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> why are you folks so enamored with "comprehension"? The biggest word you ever used? We could teach you bigger ones if you like. Trying to keep our vocabulary on a low level so that you can comprehend what we try to convey. Isn't working too well thus far.


 Because you are so lacking in such a simple skill. I have many "big words" in my vocabulary, but that would require running to your dictionaries non stop. On second thought, maybe it would be a good thing for you to build up your endurance for your "much younger husband". Nah, that would be comparable to when the coyote finally caught the road runner and didn't know what to do with him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> With the "great" roll out of Obamacare; I have changed my mind about what the Republicans should do in negotiations.
> 
> Let the funding of Obamacare go through. Keep the January 1, 2014 deadline for individuals. Just insist that Congressional employees are in Obamacare with subsidies the same as any person. No extra 72% payment from the government. And repeal of medical equipment tax.
> 
> It will implode because it will be impossible for government to provide it in time. Even if the 51,000 signed up in the 10 days were signed up each day it was reported it would take 2.5 years for everyone to sign up.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Seattle Soul, as a wanna be Catholic you should not be so judgmental. 

Also I wrote:
Let us not forget the furloughed Federal Workers that are exempted from paying state unemployment taxes, but will get workman's comp from a fund they never contributed to. And if they get back pay, will they be forced to return the unemployment funds back? Or will that group be drain on state budgets?

So you wrote back:
If you are such a good Catholic, where is your Christian sense of charity?

How is the being double paid for being furloughed and expecting to have it returned to the states, not being charitable? It is stealing in my opinion if it is not returned.

Pathetic


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wasn't talking about Forbes, it was polls. Another one that needs to sharpen their comprehension skills.


Or perhaps the writing wasn't clear, and, unlike your crowd, I don't read minds. BTW, the noun "one" is singular; your sentence should read "to sharpen his or her"; "their" is plural. If you'd like me to get down to your picky level: Here's one whose grammar and math skills are lacking.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That's pretty funny, do you know that your state's gov't is also exempt?



lovethelake said:


> Seattle Soul, as a wanna be Catholic you should not be so judgmental.
> 
> Also I wrote:
> Let us not forget the furloughed Federal Workers that are exempted from paying state unemployment taxes, but will get workman's comp from a fund they never contributed to. And if they get back pay, will they be forced to return the unemployment funds back? Or will that group be drain on state budgets?
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Because you are so lacking in such a simple skill. I have many "big words" in my vocabulary, but that would require running to your dictionaries non stop. On second thought, maybe it would be a good thing for you to build up your endurance for your "much younger husband". Nah, that would be comparable to when the coyote finally caught the road runner and didn't know what to do with him.


Is there ever a point where you realize you've gone too far? If you can't see it, other people can.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Because you are so lacking in such a simple skill. I have many "big words" in my vocabulary, but that would require running to your dictionaries non stop. On second thought, maybe it would be a good thing for you to build up your endurance for your "much younger husband". Nah, that would be comparable to when the coyote finally caught the road runner and didn't know what to do with him.


soloweygirl
really? Jealous that I am arm candy for a younger Man? Why did you not attract one like it? Wonder.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Is there ever a point where you realize you've gone too far? If you can't see it, other people can.


Poor Purl
Don't we know all too well that nothing is taboo for proletarians?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Or perhaps the writing wasn't clear, and, unlike your crowd, I don't read minds. BTW, the noun "one" is singular; your sentence should read "to sharpen his or her"; "their" is plural. If you'd like me to get down to your picky level: Here's one whose grammar and math skills are lacking.


What fun! O Wise One? Shall I point out the mistake*s* in your sentences?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Because you are so lacking in such a simple skill. I have many "big words" in my vocabulary, but that would require running to your dictionaries non stop. On second thought, maybe it would be a good thing for you to build up your endurance for your "much younger husband". Nah, that would be comparable to when the coyote finally caught the road runner and didn't know what to do with him.


soloweygirl
what you call big, I call something else. Your mind in the gutter once again? Your hang-ups are revealing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> these folks are so deprived in so many ways that their jealousy is eating them alive.


Huck, I realized, when I saw your response, that you didn't need my help, though I think when she brings your husband into this, she really has gone too far. BTW, did you mean "deprived" or "depraved"?

Also, what is that picture in your current avatar? I can barely see it, but it looks terrific.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> really? Jealous that I am arm candy for a younger Man? Why did you not attract one like it? Wonder.


OMG - this has to be the funniest statement you've ever made. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What fun! O Wise One? Shall I point out the mistakes in your sentences?


KPG
I do not recommend that because shortly it will be "that time" for you to fall apart. You know the routine, don't you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What fun! O Wise One? Shall I point out the mistakes in your sentences?


Sure, if you have nothing more useful to do with your time. But you'd better make certain you're right.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What fun! O Wise One? Shall I point out the mistake*s* in your sentences?


Have you forgotten how many mistakes you make?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I do not recommend that because shortly it will be "that time" for you to fall apart. You know the routine, don't you.


Just another sign of old age, isn't it? All this concern about proper sentence structure and spelling as well as what is an adjective and what is a noun?
Oh wait, that was another thread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> you do not even trust your husband? Weird relationship you have. What are you hiding from each other I wonder. Could be in for surprises when one of you dies. Trust your Preacher but not your husband? Amazing Grace.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sure, if you have nothing more useful to do with your time. But you'd better make certain you're right.


I'm following your lead. Ooopsie, there are two more in your last sentence. I won't have time to correct your errors.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm following your lead. Ooopsie, there are two more in your sentence.
> quick edit


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Loves the lake; hates the people.


Purl, I think you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Have you forgotten how many mistakes you make?


Nope, and I don't have the habit of pointing out the mistakes others make in spelling, grammar, punctuation or sentence structure either. However, many choose to do so to everyone including me. Sometimes I RESPOND in kind.

You cannot post anything nice, so why bother posting at all? Rhetorical question. Glad you stroked your ego.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Just another sign of old age, isn't it? All this concern about proper sentence structure and spelling as well as what is an adjective and what is a noun?
> Oh wait, that was another thread.


It is stupid but many mention it. There are entire threads on KP about it yet it continues.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm following your lead. Ooopsie, there are two more in your sentence.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

HuckleBerry

I will not be drawn into any more hateful post. It just leads to more hate and nasty words.

So post what you must but I will not be answering in the neg. any more. It is not worth it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Be careful Seattle, your "friends" are beginning to turn on you yet again. How many times has it been and you keep rejoining the fold?????


I'll let you keep count as it seems to mean something to you.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, and I don't have the habit of pointing out the mistakes others make in spelling, grammar, punctuation or sentence structure either. However, many choose to do so to everyone including me. Sometimes I RESPOND in kind.
> 
> You cannot post anything nice, so why bother posting at all? Rhetorical question. Glad you stroked your ego.


Hilarious, but probably unintentionally so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What fun! O Wise One? Shall I point out the mistake*s* in your sentences?


I counted at least 3 mistakes. Very poor writing skills in her post.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> are you OK?


I am very OK, you made one edit before I could capture it and then you made a second to add another sentence. 
is and are


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - this has to be the funniest statement you've ever made. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Couldn't help but read this one. I always ignore he/she/it/Huck/Ingried. Arm candy? I am laughing with you, KPG. Aren't you amazed when people have such a skewed view of themselves. Actually, anyone who would say that has a deep sense of insecurity and inferiority. But, we already knew he/she/it has huge problems.

Also, if one is nasty as he/she/it is, that person is automatically looked at as ugly by people. Beauty comes from inside. Can't be angry and nasty and looked at as attractive. Just doesn't happen. Now I know he/she/it is delusional.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I suppose you have a "Dorian Gray" in the closet?


Lukelucy said:


> Couldn't help but read this one. I always ignore he/she/it/Huck/Ingried. Arm candy? I am laughing with you, KPG. Aren't you amazed when people have such a skewed view of themselves. Actually, anyone who would say that has a deep sense of insecurity and inferiority. But, we already knew he/she/it has huge problems.
> 
> Also, if one is nasty as he/she/it is, that person is automatically looked at as ugly by people. Beauty comes from inside. Can't be angry and nasty and looked at as attractive. Just doesn't happen. Now I know he/she/it is delusional.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I suppose you have a "Dorian Gray" in the closet?


Those type of women are called cougars. Not at all a complimentary term of endearment.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm following your lead. Ooopsie, there are two more in your last sentence. I won't have time to correct your errors.


No there aren't. There are no errors unless you think a sentence shouldn't start with "but," or you would prefer "you'ld," as they wrote it in the 18th century.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Please, Lukelucy, show them to me. How will I learn from the best unless I can see what I've done wrong.


Lukelucy said:


> I counted at least 3 mistakes. Very poor writing skills in her post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Please, Lukelucy, show them to me. How will I learn from the best unless I can see what I've done wrong.


Can't be bothered.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am very OK, you made one edit before I could capture it and then you made a second to add another sentence.
> is and are


Did it originally say "There is two errors"? I hope so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Please, Lukelucy, show them to me. How will I learn from the best unless I can see what I've done wrong.


Interesting. So Poor Purl is really Huck. Always knew you were dishonest.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can't be bothered.


Of course not. It takes too long to show what can't be shown. Anyway, you're just a lackey; I'm not going to waste my time on either one of you, Luke or Lucy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did it originally say "There is two errors"? I hope so.


Check, not that I can talk. LOL, I reread some of the things I put up and think "huh"! 
My fingers can't keep up with my brain or vice versa.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Check, not that I can talk. LOL, I reread some of the things I put up and think "huh"!
> My fingers can't keep up with my brain or vice versa.


That happens to all of us; well, not my husband, who can spend an hour writing and rewriting a 4-line email. But when they get so picky about things, why shouldn't I?

Did you hear the news? Now I'm Huck, too. A brilliant piece of detective work that must have been.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Darn, you mean I am now left out of the mix?
Perhaps I was supposed to be MIB which would be pretty funny. Not that it would be the first time I have argued with myself. We all do that one as well.



Poor Purl said:


> That happens to all of us; well, not my husband, who can spend an hour writing and rewriting a 4-line email. But when they get so picky about things, why shouldn't I?
> 
> Did you hear the news? Now I'm Huck, too. A brilliant piece of detective work that must have been.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Darn, you mean I am now left out of the mix?
> Perhaps I was supposed to be MIB which would be pretty funny. Not that it would be the first time I have argued with myself. We all do that one as well.


You could be Susan. Or you could be Huck, too. We could call ourselves the Huckleberry Quartet: you, me, Ingried, and Huckleberry herself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I am very OK, you made one edit before I could capture it and then you made a second to add another sentence.
> is and are


jelun2
this weirdo is so hungry to type that she is rushing to answer before we even have finished writing. What a basket case we are dealing with. Is she trying to convince someone in her family that she has "'friends"? Her eagerness to respond has some strange origin for sure.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Whatever was going on seems to have eased a bit. 
I hope that she is feeling better, we can all have a better time if we are not being battered and the need to assert our rights at all times.

I am feeling kind tonight. TGIF. 
I am hoping that whatever was so oppressive is improved.



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> this weirdo is so hungry to type that she is rushing to answer before we even have finished writing. What a basket case we are dealing with. Is she trying to convince someone in her family that she has "'friends"? Her eagerness to respond has some strange origin for sure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You could be Susan. Or you could be Huck, too. We could call ourselves the Huckleberry Quartet: you, me, Ingried, and Huckleberry herself.


Poor Purl
susanmos2000
I think I get her drift. She comes from somewhere where everyone is related and she is trying to "marry" us as well. 
She can't stand the total independence we possess. Never has been around people who cannot be deprived of any freedom. She just is not used to leaders, only herds of followers. Poor thing. Bless her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Those type of women are called cougars. Not at all a complimentary term of endearment.


Only by old by nasty bitter old women.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Have you forgotten how many mistakes you make?


aw9358
Hello, good to see you. We could dip her nose into her mistakes and she would not recognize them. She fails at nothing, just ask her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Have you forgotten how many mistakes you make?


I have never come across anyone so anal in my life, aw. What a pathetic life to live always looking for the faults in others and preying on them. She belongs in a padded cell.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> susanmos2000
> I think I get her drift. She comes from somewhere where everyone is related and she is trying to "marry" us as well.
> She can't stand the total independence we possess. Never has been around people who cannot be deprived of any freedom. She just is not used to leaders, only herds of followers. Poor thing. Bless her.


Now that could be, or that situation that came up earlier about people who are afraid of travelling into the big, bad, city. When fear rules life, it can be very sad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Hello, good to see you. We could dip her nose into her mistakes and she would not recognize them. She fails at nothing, just ask her.


It fails miserably at life itself, Huck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is plenty of time to benefit from Obamacare's failures prior to the next election. This is only the beginning.


Stay in your little bubble and keep thinking that, solowey. Right now the republican popularity poll is at an all time low. The country is blaming them for this mess we are in,not the President, and rightfully so.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, and I don't have the habit of pointing out the mistakes others make in spelling, grammar, punctuation or sentence structure either. However, many choose to do so to everyone including me. Sometimes I RESPOND in kind.
> 
> You cannot post anything nice, so why bother posting at all? Rhetorical question. Glad you stroked your ego.


You are lying and projecting again, snake. Call your psychiatrist and get the dosage of your meds upped.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I realized, when I saw your response, that you didn't need my help, though I think when she brings your husband into this, she really has gone too far. BTW, did you mean "deprived" or "depraved"?
> 
> Also, what is that picture in your current avatar? I can barely see it, but it looks terrific.


Poor Purl
she and her peers do not know what going too far is. A proletarian trait. I am glad to add depraved, thank you, it is really more fitting. My Avatar is one of 4 Paintings in my Boudoir. All of them of the same Lady in different poses and dresses. I may display another one. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why are you so fixated on panties, first Susan's and now Jelun's?


I have noticed that too, Purl. I wonder if she isn't harboring a crush on both of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have never come across anyone so anal in my life, aw. What a pathetic life to live always looking for the faults in others and preying on them. She belongs in a padded cell.


Bratty Patty
imagine what abuse that cell would have to endure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> this weirdo is so hungry to type that she is rushing to answer before we even have finished writing. What a basket case we are dealing with. Is she trying to convince someone in her family that she has "'friends"? Her eagerness to respond has some strange origin for sure.


Bully!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Doesn't Obama wear that crown so well. Elvis was the King, Michael Jackson was the King of Pop and Obama is the king of the photo op.


Where is that crate of tomatoes when I need it?
Sorry, solowey. That was so not funny.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bully!


Bully feathers! 
Let's keep this going, Janie!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Knitry --
> 
> First: We are not a democracy, we are a constitutional republic.
> 
> ...


I always learned that we are a democratic republic, and the only place I ever hear your term is from the rightwing, so I take that as an effort to try to eliminate any word that would remind people of "democrats." But in any case, it's just plain silly to try to claim that my use of "democracy" which is the same shorthand term 99.9% everyone else uses to describe the United States is somehow incorrect. It's not. We refer to ourselves as a democracy almost universally.

You're quite wrong about all the rest of this -- Or if you're sure you're not, how 'bout you find some links to document or validate your claims?

And oh, btw - have you seen the polls today? Pretty interesting --

*NBC/WSJ poll: support for Obama, ACA, and big government all UP since shutdown began*
#winning
http://firstread.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/10/20903624-nbcwsj-poll-shutdown-debate-damages-gop?lite

The GOP has the worst favorable ratings EVER. And I have to say: they earned it.

Here's John McCain admitting it was the GOP who shut the government down, and also saying that some of the people in Congress convinced some of the others of a "fool's errand," namely that it was in any way possible to "defund Obamacare." It's just a little over 2 minutes, and worth every second:





Maybe you'll believe HIM when he explains that the only way for the Republican in the House to be able to accomplish "defunding Obamacare" at this point would be through extra-Constitutional (read UNConstitutional) gimmicky, unpopular and simply WRONG tactics like holding the U.S. budget hostage as well as the world economy. That, as I and others have repeatedly tried to convey, is simply NOT how it's properly done. They FAILED in their earlier efforts and they did NOT have anything like a mandate to defund Obamacare. Quite the contrary. Obama was re-elected on Obamacare, and there were a million plus more votes for Dems than Republicans -- thanks to gerrymandering, more Republicans actually went to Washington.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Peter King, Republican Congressman from Long Island, NY states that Ted Cruz has not only failed at his stupid antics to shut down the government over Obamacare being delayed, but instead has done everything to help Obamacare.Thousands more have signed up in this last week according to King.

Wow, Thanks, Ted!!

Now that it isn't about Obamacare , then what? I don't think the Repubs can answer that question themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Peter King, Republican Congressman from Long Island, NY states that Ted Cruz has not only failed at his stupid antics to shut down the government over Obamacare, but instead has done everything to help Obamacare.Thousands more have signed up in this last week according to King.
> 
> Wow, Thanks, Ted!!
> 
> Now that it isn't about Obamacare , then what? I don't think the Repubs can answer that question themselves.


Bratty Patty
It is a pleasure to see that there are SOME sane Republicans left. They must really be suffering and be mad as a stirred up hornet's nest.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> It is a pleasure to see that there are SOME sane Republicans left. They must really be suffering and be mad as a stirred up hornet's nest.


It shows on this thread alone, Huck. They are so far in that they can't find a way to dig themselves out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I always learned that we are a democratic republic, and the only place I ever hear your term is from the rightwing, so I take that as an effort to try to eliminate any word that would remind people of "democrats." But in any case, it's just plain silly to try to claim that my use of "democracy" which is the same shorthand term 99.9% everyone else uses to describe the United States is somehow incorrect. It's not. We refer to ourselves as a democracy almost universally.
> 
> You're quite wrong about all the rest of this -- Or if you're sure you're not, how 'bout you find some links to document or validate your claims?
> 
> ...


Knitry
T H A N K Y O U. Wonderful to read again what was said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I always learned that we are a democratic republic, and the only place I ever hear your term is from the rightwing, so I take that as an effort to try to eliminate any word that would remind people of "democrats." But in any case, it's just plain silly to try to claim that my use of "democracy" which is the same shorthand term 99.9% everyone else uses to describe the United States is somehow incorrect. It's not. We refer to ourselves as a democracy almost universally.
> 
> You're quite wrong about all the rest of this -- Or if you're sure you're not, how 'bout you find some links to document or validate your claims?
> 
> ...


Very well said, Knitry. Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It shows on this thread alone, Huck. They are so far in that they can't find a way to dig themselves out.


Bratty Patty
did you see the "Trucker non-Event"? Thousands expected and a handful showed up. And obviously those who showed up where the "elite". I know many fine Men and Women who are Truckers who would never lower themselves to this nonsense. They will support what is well worth getting a hand from them, not this stuff. 
BTW the approval rate of the Republicans nationwide is at 24%. Earlier it was reported as being 28%. It is really very sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Knitry
> 
> This is what I have learned from my education and watching television, reading newspapers, magazines, and the internet.
> I do not have any websites. Whatever you think is wrong, you should provide the website to prove me wrong.
> ...


joeysomma
keep standing in the muck. Someday you may understand how law making works.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> did you see the "Trucker non-Event"? Thousands expected and a handful showed up. And obviously those who showed up where the "elite". I know many fine Men and Women who are Truckers who would never lower themselves to this nonsense. They will support what is well worth getting a hand from them, not this stuff.
> BTW the approval rate of the Republicans nationwide is at 24%. Earlier it was reported as being 28%. It is really very sad.


Yes, Huck I saw that. It reminded me once again of the night all of America tuned in while Giraldo Rivera opened the hidden vault of Al Capone. Same thing happened tonight. Nothing there.
Most truckers have schedules to keep to earn their living. 
I guess it was more important for them to work than show up to block a road in DC.
Did you know that we are in the Apocolypse according to Bats--t Bachmann? What next/ LOL :XD:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> As soon as they use the money they borrow without paying any back the debt will rise.


But they're constantly paying it back.

Anyone who thinks raising the debt limit has ANYthing to do with one lick of new spending is flat wrong (lied to and misled).

From the U.S. Treasury website:


> The debt limit is the total amount of money that the United States government is authorized to borrow to meet its existing legal obligations, including Social Security and Medicare benefits, military salaries, interest on the national debt, tax refunds, and other payments. *The debt limit does not authorize new spending commitments. It simply allows the government to finance existing legal obligations that Congresses and presidents of both parties have made in the past.*
> 
> Failing to increase the debt limit would have catastrophic economic consequences. It would cause the government to default on its legal obligations  an unprecedented event in American history. That would precipitate another financial crisis and threaten the jobs and savings of everyday Americans  putting the United States right back in a deep economic hole, just as the country is recovering from the recent recession. http://www.treasury.gov/initiatives/pages/debtlimit.aspx


And here's an even better explanation from Wikipedia:


> The process of setting the debt ceiling is separate and distinct from the United States budget process, and raising the debt ceiling neither directly increases nor decreases the budget deficit, and vice versa. The Government Accountability Office explains, "the debt limit does not control or limit the ability of the federal government to run deficits or incur obligations. Rather, it is a limit on the ability to pay obligations already incurred."[3]
> 
> The President formulates a federal budget every year, which Congress must pass, sometimes with amendments, in a concurrent resolution, which does not require the President's signature and is not binding. The budget details projected tax collections and expenditures and, therefore, specifies the amount of borrowing the government would have to do in that fiscal year. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_debt_ceiling


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Couldn't help but read this one. I always ignore he/she/it/Huck/Ingried. Arm candy? I am laughing with you, KPG. Aren't you amazed when people have such a skewed view of themselves. Actually, anyone who would say that has a deep sense of insecurity and inferiority. But, we already knew he/she/it has huge problems.
> 
> Also, if one is nasty as he/she/it is, that person is automatically looked at as ugly by people. Beauty comes from inside. Can't be angry and nasty and looked at as attractive. Just doesn't happen. Now I know he/she/it is delusional.


Lukelucy
eat your Heart out that this Girl has such a sweet life. Yes, I am arm candy and proud of it. Should see my handsome Partner.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitry said:


> But they're constantly paying it back.
> 
> Anyone who thinks raising the debt limit has ANYthing to do with one lick of new spending is flat wrong (lied to and misled).


Knitry, you've done great work. I tried to tell them that, and all I got was insults, but I had no websites to back me. Now let's see whether they insult you, too, or just ignore you.

The stuff you put up is fascinating. Pity that the people who can benefit from it the most are the ones who refuse to read anything that goes against their preconceptions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Huck I saw that. It reminded me once again of the night all of America tuned in while Giraldo Rivera opened the hidden vault of Al Capone. Same thing happened tonight. Nothing there.
> Most truckers have schedules to keep to earn their living.
> I guess it was more important for them to work than show up to block a road in DC.
> Did you know that we are in the Apocolypse according to Bats--t Bachmann? What next/ LOL :XD:


Bratty Patty
most Truckers realize that our Taxes are providing Roads as safe as possible so that they can earn a living. They do not want to make enemies of the People who support them. Bachmann needs prayers from her husband's Clinic to heal her affliction but then their enterprise has not helped him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry, you've done great work. I tried to tell them that, and all I got was insults, but I had no websites to back me. Now let's see whether they insult you, too, or just ignore you.
> 
> The stuff you put up is fascinating. Pity that the people who can benefit from it the most are the ones who refuse to read anything that goes against their preconceptions.


Poor Purl
read is what they seem to be able to do "fairly" well, it is understanding what they read that causes them lots of grief.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Huck I saw that. It reminded me once again of the night all of America tuned in while Giraldo Rivera opened the hidden vault of Al Capone. Same thing happened tonight. Nothing there.
> Most truckers have schedules to keep to earn their living.
> I guess it was more important for them to work than show up to block a road in DC.
> Did you know that we are in the Apocolypse according to Bats--t Bachmann? What next/ LOL :XD:


Bratty Patty
oh who can forget the Geraldo stunt. You are right the Trucker Event is just like it. Let us not forget that most Truckers transport Wares for big business and big business is not on the side of this idiocy right now. Most Truckers do not want to be identified on nationwide TV for such protests. Another example how "smart' the Tea Partiers are. Fricken stupid.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> did you see the "Trucker non-Event"? Thousands expected and a handful showed up. And obviously those who showed up where the "elite". I know many fine Men and Women who are Truckers who would never lower themselves to this nonsense. They will support what is well worth getting a hand from them, not this stuff.


I did hear quite a bit about this--and it's proof positive that a fair number of Republicans are lost in a fantasy world.

Breathless plans were hatched by these delusional ones: tens of thousands of big rigs would circle the Beltway "three lanes deep", letting through only emergency vehicles and cars that carried a supportive sticker. Any trouble with the police and the truckers would stop the trucks and turn the freeways into a sixty-mile long parking lot. Obama and the members of Congress were instructed to be waiting "courteously" on the steps of the White House and the Capitol when these pirates pulled up--on pain of being hauled out in handcuffs and paraded through the streets.

It was supposed to be "a shot across the bow that will ripple across all branches of government". The reality: some thirty trucks caught in a rainstorm, completely at the mercy of the routine stop-and-go traffic along the Beltway.

Pffffft--so much their feverish fantasies, and for their rightie supporters here who thought they were getting in on the ground floor of a Revolution.

It's obvious now that many of these TPers need round-the-clock keepers. Shame on them all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> America is a Constitutional Republic . . . NOT a Democracy


http://www.realdemocracy.com/demorep.htm

By definition, a Republican believes in a republic, and a Democrat believes in democracy, which can only lead ordinary people to believe that there is too much hypocrisy, too much power, and too little common sense in government.

Lest we forget, the word "republic" identifies some of the worst of dictatorships, authoritarian and tyrannical governments. The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics and the People's Republic of China are two glaring examples.

And even though the word "democratic" is used by small dictatorships around the globe, "democracy" is nowhere to be found.

Frustration with society and government leaves most people feeling ambivalent or helpless. But we must not forget that *the only thing standing between liberty and tyranny is the freedom to participate in democracy. We must use it or run the risk of losing it entirely.*


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and how Boehner finally grabbed the reins and basically told those GOP nimrods in the House to sit down and shut up--something he should have done days, weeks, MONTHS ago. I've actually been feeling some sympathy for him, but no more--he deserves to be tossed out on his ear.


There's a lot to criticize and dislike about him to be sure. But earlier today I was reading something that actually made me have some sympathy for him. Does anyone remember how moved he was to have been elected Speaker back when? Well, apparently the joy didn't last long:



> Inside the Republican Suicide Machine It's open warfare within the GOP  and all of America is caught in the crossfire
> http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/inside-the-republican-suicide-machine-20131009
> The day before Congress broke for its August recess, on an afternoon when most of official Washington was tying up loose ends and racing to get out of town, Sen. Ted Cruz was setting the stage for the chaos that has consumed the nation's capital in recent weeks.
> The tall Tea Party-backed Texan  the state's junior senator, with less than a year in office  worked his mischief in a windowless Capitol basement, where dozens of the most radical members of the House had gathered for a meeting of the Republican Study Committee. Once a marginal group known for elevating anti-government dogma above party loyalty, the RSC now counts among its members 174 of the 232 House Republicans.
> ...


So, from what I can see he's in a positioin not even as good as a "figurehead." Shame, really. The Speakership ought to mean something. this is, IMO, just another way -- of dozens if not hundreds -- that Republicans in Washington and in the various states are happy to do an end run around established processes and democratic procedures.

OTOH, to a large extent that's what politics is all about, and a vivid example of why I hate it. Viscerally.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did hear quite a bit about this--and it's proof positive that a fair number of Republicans are lost in a fantasy world.
> 
> Breathless plans were hatched by these delusional ones: tens of thousands of big rigs would circle the Beltway "three lanes deep", letting through only emergency vehicles and cars that carried a supportive sticker. Any trouble with the police and the truckers would stop the trucks and turn the freeways into a sixty-mile long parking lot. Obama and the members of Congress were instructed to be waiting "courteously" on the steps of the White House and the Capitol when these pirates pulled up--on pain of being hauled out in handcuffs and paraded through the streets.
> 
> ...


susanmos2000
I think some professionals may be collecting some of these disturbed souls. Their numbers have dropped in one day by 4% for some unexplained reason. There seems to be some hope for at least some of them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did hear quite a bit about this--and it's proof positive that a fair number of Republicans are lost in a fantasy world.
> 
> Breathless plans were hatched by these delusional ones: tens of thousands of big rigs would circle the Beltway "three lanes deep", letting through only emergency vehicles and cars that carried a supportive sticker. Any trouble with the police and the truckers would stop the trucks and turn the freeways into a sixty-mile long parking lot. Obama and the members of Congress were instructed to be waiting "courteously" on the steps of the White House and the Capitol when these pirates pulled up--on pain of being hauled out in handcuffs and paraded through the streets.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Weren't the leaders also planning to arrest some congressmen? Great idea.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> So, from what I can see he's in a positioin not even as good as a "figurehead." Shame, really. The Speakership ought to mean something. this is, IMO, just another way -- of dozens if not hundreds -- that Republicans in Washington and in the various states are happy to do an end run around established processes and democratic procedures.
> 
> OTOH, to a large extent that's what politics is all about, and a vivid example of why I hate it. Viscerally.


Knitry
only Politicians love politics, for the rest of us it is part of life and we MUST participate in it so we survive all mischief the Politicians bring to the table. See Ted Cruz.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitry said:


> So, from what I can see he's in a positioin not even as good as a "figurehead." Shame, really. The Speakership ought to mean something. this is, IMO, just another way -- of dozens if not hundreds -- that Republicans in Washington and in the various states are happy to do an end run around established processes and democratic procedures.
> 
> OTOH, to a large extent that's what politics is all about, and a vivid example of why I hate it. Viscerally.


I watched the night he was handed the gavel and I thought to myself' "Now here's a real patriot. A down to earth guy who will be fair and run the House with no bull.

Well, my thoughts have changed. I think he was elected speaker to be the patsy of the far right conservative Republicans. As much as I criticize him, I do feel sorry for him. His congress is the worst in US history and he has no control over it. I keep hoping that the man who took the gavel will show up and end this charade.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Weren't the leaders also planning to arrest some congressmen? Great idea.


Poor Purl
I just can see myself a Trucker having participated in this stunt delivering Groceries to my Store or making a delivery to the Hardware Store where I do business. It is great to record such "special" events and hone in on names.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I watched the night he was handed the gavel and I thought to myself' "Now here's a real patriot. A down to earth guy who will be fair and run the House with no bull.
> 
> Well, my thoughts have changed. I think he was elected speaker to be the patsy of the far right conservative Republicans. As much as I criticize him, I do feel sorry for him. His congress is the worst in US history and he has no control over it.


Bratty Patty
I wondered about the size of the Gavel. Now I know why, the wimp needs a big weapon.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> the majority of people want it to work. It is just a minor percentage who are screaming so loud to give the impression they are a majority. They are not now and won't be down the road either.


And that minor percentage are people who are either fronting for vested interests that want it to fail for their own reasons, or they are rank and file folks who believed the lies and distortions and misrepresentations put out about Obamacare by those vested interests.

What's the biggest focus of those "vested interests"? Simple: If the people like it (and they do!), they'll more likely vote Democratic just about forever more, just as what happened after FDR saved America with the New Deal. And it'll be especially true as they realize how the Republicans worked so hard trying to keep so many millions of people from having access to basic, desperately needed, often life-saving healthcare, and how lied to they were in the process. It won't be pretty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I just can see myself a Trucker having participated in this stunt delivering Groceries to my Store or making a delivery to the Hardware Store where I do business. It is great to record such "special" events and hone in on names.


Do you think that the Tea Party is on their way down the drain, or will they be a small minority party within the Republican party?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL, Really?
Did you honestly believe that anyone with a modicum of critical thinking ability would buy into what this woman has to say?



joeysomma said:


> America is a Constitutional Republic . . . NOT a Democracy
> 
> By Daneen G. Peterson, Ph.D.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I think some professionals may be collecting some of these disturbed souls. Their numbers have dropped in one day by 4% for some unexplained reason. There seems to be some hope for at least some of them.


I actually think the majority of Republicans are fairly decent people. I may disagree with the positions they take on social issues and their politics--but at they least they, unlike the TPers, are for the most part sensible and sane.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> snip
> 
> The Million Vet March on the Memorials will be held Sunday, Oct. 13, at 9 a.m. Eastern at the World War II memorial on the National Mall, the location where rangers under orders from the White House tried, unsuccessfully, to prevent vets from visiting in recent days.
> 
> ...


I'm shocked and appalled. I thought most veterans who were proud of being veterans and participated in veterans' events were mostly patriotic enough to know more about their government than this. How embarrassing they couldn't even check out Wikipedia before exposing their ignorance in a pointless, misguided anti-Obama rant.

*National Mall and Memorial Parks * https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Mall_and_Memorial_Parks
National Mall and Memorial Parks (also known as National Capital Parks-Central) is an administrative unit of the National Park Service encompassing many national memorials and other areas in Washington, D.C. These include:

African American Civil War Memorial
Constitution Gardens
East Potomac Park
Ford's Theatre National Historic Site
Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial
George Mason Memorial
Hains Point
John Ericsson National Memorial
*Korean War Veterans Memorial*
Lincoln Memorial
Martin Luther King, Jr. Memorial
National Mall
*National World War II Memorial*
Pennsylvania Avenue National Historic Site
Old Post Office Tower
Thomas Jefferson Memorial
*Vietnam Veterans Memorial*
Washington Monument
West Potomac Park

National Parks are shut down all over the country, and it wasn't because Obama was being mean. It was because they aren't "essential" under a government shutdown. There's talk of some parks reopening, but ONLY if the states in which they're located can foot the bills of running them. http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/shutdown-impact-national-parks-reopen-20535827


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you think that the Tea Party is on their way down the drain, or will they be a small minority party within the Republican party?


I'm not sure. The GOP leaders must be incredibly tempted right now to just abandon them in the forest and leave them to fend for themselves--they've certainly transformed Washington into a three-ring circus in an incredibly short period of time. On the other hand, as long as they remain under the GOP umbrella the Party leaders can exercise at least a little control--not that we've seen much evidence of that in the last week and a half!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm not sure. The GOP leaders must be incredibly tempted right now to just abandon them in the forest and leave them to fend for themselves--they've certainly transformed Washington into a three-ring circus in an incredibly short period of time. On the other hand, as long as they remain under the GOP umbrella the Party leaders can exercise at least a little control--not that we've seen them much evidence of that in the last week and a half!


Tea Party candidates all run in Republican primaries. Isn't the problem really in the title for the extreme right wing?
For a couple of weeks I have been trying to figure out whether the Tea Party might be legitimate as a separate entity. I suppose when the IRS non-issue came to light (that sure has taken a back seat, hasn't it? Daniel who?) I was wondering if some of the reason for so many groups was as a mechanism to create the third party funding.

Between the likelihood of the SCOTUS lifting all or most limits on campaign funding and Wall Street stepping into the debt limit mess I wonder if they(wall street) might not put funding behind normal Republicans for a while to tamp down some of this radical action. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I'm shocked and appalled. I thought most veterans who were proud of being veterans and participated in veterans' events were mostly patriotic enough to know more about their government than this. How embarrassing they couldn't even check out Wikipedia before exposing their ignorance in a pointless, misguided anti-Obama rant.
> 
> *National Mall and Memorial Parks * https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Mall_and_Memorial_Parks
> National Mall and Memorial Parks (also known as National Capital Parks-Central) is an administrative unit of the National Park Service encompassing many national memorials and other areas in Washington, D.C. These include:
> ...


Nice documentation. It is astounding that you would need to put something like that up,isn't it?
Who the hell would think that the POTUS, any POTUS would be so small minded but a bunch of adolescent nitwits?
There is protocol for these closings. As the shut down is extended there are increasing levels of protocol. 
I have to wonder if it has been that long since some people have held a job that they don't remember what policies and procedures are for?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry, you've done great work. I tried to tell them that, and all I got was insults, but I had no websites to back me. Now let's see whether they insult you, too, or just ignore you.
> 
> The stuff you put up is fascinating. Pity that the people who can benefit from it the most are the ones who refuse to read anything that goes against their preconceptions.


Thanks. I spend time every day keeping abreast of what's happening, especially what is usually called the "deep politics." And I love sharing, especially when people don't understand, have it wrong, refuse to consult more objective fact-based sources, or are just gullible and, as I've said a number of times, are being lied to and misled. Sadly, as you suggest, some of them prefer it that way.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> America is a Constitutional Republic . . . NOT a Democracy
> 
> By Daneen G. Peterson, Ph.D.
> 
> ...


_

Thanks for posting that. Unfortunately, it's not a very solid or objective source. Can you find one more mainstream?_


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitry
> only Politicians love politics, for the rest of us it is part of life and we MUST participate in it so we survive all mischief the Politicians bring to the table. See Ted Cruz.


You are exactly right and that is precisely the reason I pay attention: "These people can hurt us!" I woke up and realized one day during the George H.W. Bush administration. And I've been an avid observer/ reluctant participant ever since.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Tea Party candidates all run in Republican primaries. Isn't the problem really in the title for the extreme right wing?
> For a couple of weeks I have been trying to figure out whether the Tea Party might be legitimate as a separate entity. I suppose when the IRS non-issue came to light (that sure has taken a back seat, hasn't it? Daniel who?) I was wondering if some of the reason for so many groups was as a mechanism to create the third party funding.
> 
> Between the likelihood of the SCOTUS lifting all or most limits on campaign funding and Wall Street stepping into the debt limit mess I wonder if they(wall street) might not put funding behind normal Republicans for a while to tamp down some of this radical action.
> Thoughts?


_Has_ Wall Street been providing special funding to the right-wing nuts? I never really thought about who's been backing them--technically they're members of the GOP, and I always assumed they were free as such to help themselves to the contents of the Republican war chest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> You are exactly right and that is precisely the reason I pay attention: "These people can hurt us!" I woke up and realized one day during the George H.W. Bush administration. And I've been an avid observer/ reluctant participant ever since.


Knitry
even as a small fry I read History as if my life depended on it and it became very clear quickly that it is only a handful of people who rule the world in a more or less dictatorial manner and I did not want to be dictated to and have been involved in whatever keeps an eye on those who do not have the best interest of most of us at Heart. Political affiliation I have none. I always study those who seek office and try to select the most qualified who also has a good dose of humanity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> And that minor percentage are people who are either fronting for vested interests that want it to fail for their own reasons, or they are rank and file folks who believed the lies and distortions and misrepresentations put out about Obamacare by those vested interests.
> 
> What's the biggest focus of those "vested interests"? Simple: If the people like it (and they do!), they'll more likely vote Democratic just about forever more, just as what happened after FDR saved America with the New Deal. And it'll be especially true as they realize how the Republicans worked so hard trying to keep so many millions of people from having access to basic, desperately needed, often life-saving healthcare, and how lied to they were in the process. It won't be pretty.


Knitry
What you just said supplies a reason for the right's insistence that this country is a republic but not a democracy. In a democracy the majority rules, and these people absolutely don't want that, because the majority usually doesn't want what the right wants. I've been wondering why there have been several messages on the subject lately, and you've cleared it up. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> _Has_ Wall Street been providing special funding to the right-wing nuts? I never really thought about who's been backing them--technically they're members of the GOP, and I always assumed they were free as such to help themselves to the contents of the Republican war chest.


susanmos2000
they have tried hard for quite some time to hide who supports them primarily. Now that those sources have been exposed, some are drying up. Such exposure is not good for their businesses. Many of us for example carry a list of the products which the Koch Brothers sell and with time and futher exposure we will make a difference.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why not read some other article from your website.


I wanted to leave something for you to do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry
> What you just said supplies a reason for the right's insistence that this country is a republic but not a democracy. In a democracy the majority rules, and these people absolutely don't want that, because the majority usually doesn't want what the right wants.


I think you're correct, Knitry. Hence those wide-eyed truckers who felt that they had the authority to slap handcuffs on Obama and the Democratic members of Congress, then haul them away in their big rigs to be tried in kangaroo courts. Democracy it isn't, as even the right-wingers must know. I guess in their minds, then, it must be Republicanism by default.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> they have tried hard for quite some time to hide who supports them primarily. Now that those sources have been exposed, some are drying up.


Yes, and I assume the process is only going to accelerate now. Really, what sane corporation wants to support a group that doesn't care at all if their actions drive not only the national but the world economy into the ground? It would be financial suicide.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, here's my new avatar for a little while, of Bob Dylan on a Greenwich Village rooftop in 1962. Stay tuned for more pictures from the deeps of time.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> _Has_ Wall Street been providing special funding to the right-wing nuts? I never really thought about who's been backing them--technically they're members of the GOP, and I always assumed they were free as such to help themselves to the contents of the Republican war chest.


This seems to indicate that big business does provide contributions to the rabble.

http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2013/10/who-does-fund-the-dissidents.html


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> oh who can forget the Geraldo stunt. You are right the Trucker Event is just like it. Let us not forget that most Truckers transport Wares for big business and big business is not on the side of this idiocy right now. Most Truckers do not want to be identified on nationwide TV for such protests. Another example how "smart' the Tea Partiers are. Fricken stupid.


According to a woman from the American Trucking Assoc. independent truckers are upset about new regulations, etc.; the implication being that the organizers are taking advantage of that discontent to fuel this action.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/trucker-beltway-protest-on-again/2013/10/10/5f7e7096-31b9-11e3-9c68-1cf643210300_story.html

Oops, my copy didn't paste the first time...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why not read some other article from your website.
> 
> http://www.realdemocracy.com/constit.htm
> 
> ...


Joey,

Thank you for the truth. There you have it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/10/12/ben-carson-obamacare-worst-thing-that-has-happened-in-this-nation-since-slavery-85094


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/10/12/ben-carson-obamacare-worst-thing-that-has-happened-in-this-nation-since-slavery-85094


CB,

Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


Unless you're planning to throw Obama into the back of your big rig and drive away with him, LL, I'm afraid you're just going to have to put up with it. Stop whining and start getting ready for the next Presidential election--it's just three years away!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to thank you for posting that World Net Daily article, as I followed the links I learned that one of the organizers of this rally on the 13th is actually one of the people who was there for the confrontation with the National Park Service employees (those people who work for you and me)
so now it is apparent that those elderly vets were indeed used in a ploy to build animosity toward the president by these fringe elements who want to blame our CIC in all the ills of the nation. 
I am hoping to do some more investigation into when the planning for this "rally" started.



lovethelake said:


> Not only are the truckers upset with Obama, and will be circling the Beltway, Vets are planning a million man march across the country to protest Obama's treatment of the military.
> 
> DC should be a fun and safe place to be this Sunday, and other cities of Memorials will be a great place to bring a picnic and support our military
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


Ooh, I found an error (not in the content, though there are several in that).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unless you're planning to throw Obama into the back of your big rig and drive away with him, LL, I'm afraid you're just going to have to put up with it. Stop whining and start getting ready for the next Presidential election--it's just three years away!


That nut, Dennis M. Lynch, advocated arresting President Obama on his Facebook page.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That nut, Dennis M. Lynch, advocated arresting President Obama on his Facebook page.


I'd heard that--wouldn't that be considered kidnapping and/or treason?

I know the KP conservatives are crushed that their attempt at Revolution failed-- but considering what their fruitcake organizers hoped to accomplish, they should be counting their blessings.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bully feathers!
> Let's keep this going, Janie!


Racist.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Racist.


Back from DC so soon, Janeaway?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only by old by nasty bitter old
> 
> Did you take Language Arts in school? Racist.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Back from DC so soon, Janeaway?


Well, Suzanna, I haven't been there lately, but the name is Janeway!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'd heard that--wouldn't that be considered kidnapping and/or treason?
> 
> I know the KP conservatives are crushed that their attempt at Revolution failed-- but considering what their fruitcake organizers hoped to accomplish, they should be counting their blessings.


Good morning, Susan. It's a bit quiet around here.

If Obama is so bad, why not impeach him?

I keep wondering when someone will uncover some personal scandal of his and broadcast it far and wide. So far, it hasn't happened. He smokes. Big deal. Seriously, though, I am surprised that there hasn't been at least an accusation of some personal vice that the President has kept hidden. Have I missed something?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it was a word association exercise, i believe you failed miserably.


Janeway said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > Only by old by nasty bitter old
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Knitry
> 
> This is what I have learned from my education and watching television, reading newspapers, magazines, and the internet.
> I do not have any websites. Whatever you think is wrong, you should provide the website to prove me wrong.
> ...


Bravo, Joey!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good morning, Susan. It's a bit quiet around here.
> 
> If Obama is so bad, why not impeach him?
> 
> I keep wondering when someone will uncover some personal scandal of his and broadcast it far and wide. So far, it hasn't happened. He smokes. Big deal. Seriously, though, I am surprised that there hasn't been at least an accusation of some personal vice that the President has kept hidden. Have I missed something?


I doubt it--numerous righties have been digging for years and found absolutely nothing. The guy's apparently as clean as a whistle.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think it was a word association exercise, i believe you failed miserably.


No, she meant to slam all elderly women as she is aging every day & will be one of those "old" women soon! Shame on you for trying to defend her hateful words!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


Lukelucy
when one does not get much support from colleagues - 0.025%, one goes elsewhere to find it - see Ben Carson. Sad that he is wasting his talent. He must have gone into medicine for reasons other than most Doctors choose that profession.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, she meant to slam all elderly women as she is aging every day & will be one of those "old" women soon! Shame on you for trying to defend her hateful words!


Janeway
go back and count yours. Lots to count.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, she meant to slam all elderly women as she is aging every day & will be one of those "old" women soon! Shame on you for trying to defend her hateful words!


I have to tell you that doesn't make a whole lot of sense... 
A better interpretation might be that a woman secure in her being recognizes that we all age and has no fear of it.

Here's DML's visit with overpass folks. 
I can see where the nasties here get their inspiration.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, Suzanna, I haven't been there lately, but the name is Janeway!


Janeway
is that the best you can come up with?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


Lukelucy
keep wishing. Send up a Prayer and see what response you get.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Speaking of West, Texas... I heard that chemical company is being given fines that are less than $120K. 
That seems a pretty small price to pay for devastating a whole town.

http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2013/10/osha-fines-west-fertilizer-for-handling-storage-of-chemicals.html/?nclick_check=1


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have to tell you that doesn't make a whole lot of sense...
> A better interpretation might be that a woman secure in her being recognizes that we all age and has no fear of it.
> 
> Here's DML's visit with overpass folks.
> I can see where the nasties here get their inspiration.


The weather looks kind of bad there. Hmm...I know the righties place a great deal of emphasis on signs from God...think it means anything to them that the good Lord chose to rain on their parade?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> is that the best you can come up with?


Let's give credit where credit is due, after all. Janie did have the courage to show her face here--the rest are probably huddled in their houses with the shades pulled down.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Speaking of West, Texas... I heard that chemical company is being given fines that are less than $120K.
> That seems a pretty small price to pay for devastating a whole town.
> 
> http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2013/10/osha-fines-west-fertilizer-for-handling-storage-of-chemicals.html/?nclick_check=1


jelun2
didn't the explosion destroy 150 homes? Tell us what counts in Texas and it isn't its Citizens.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's give credit where credit is due, after all. Janie did have the courage to show her face here--the rest are probably huddled in their houses with the shades pulled down.


susanmos2000
I 2nd that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, she meant to slam all elderly women as she is aging every day & will be one of those "old" women soon! Shame on you for trying to defend her hateful words!


Janeway
have a pleasant day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Speaking of West, Texas... I heard that chemical company is being given fines that are less than $120K.
> That seems a pretty small price to pay for devastating a whole town.
> 
> http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2013/10/osha-fines-west-fertilizer-for-handling-storage-of-chemicals.html/?nclick_check=1


What do you care? Remember you hate the south.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> have a pleasant day.


This old lady has to stir her stumps and head for the Farmers' Market. I may be old, but I can still outmanouver the young folks if there's a good tomato I want. :mrgreen:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This old lady has to stir her stumps and head for the Farmers' Market. I may be old, but I can still outmanouver the young folks if there's a good tomato I want. :mrgreen:


Sounds good, Maid. We're going to the Renaissance Faire today--sure hope the weather improves!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> have a pleasant day.


Thanks, Huck that was nice as I'm sure you meant to be nice.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> have a pleasant day.


Huck, this is FYI.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, folks, I'm off to the covered bridge festival with the electric wheel chair as it will be around 75 degrees so very nice as DH put umbrella holder for shade so I'm off to see the sights! Chat later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, Huck that was nice as I'm sure you meant to be nice.


Not nice, we know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is FYI.


Janeway
see it from beginning to end. Easy to spot the rentals. They were to be miles long and three abreast. What happened? Well, bless them, some got smart and did not expose themselves. Not good for business.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, Huck that was nice as I'm sure you meant to be nice.


Jaeway
I did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This old lady has to stir her stumps and head for the Farmers' Market. I may be old, but I can still outmanouver the young folks if there's a good tomato I want. :mrgreen:


MIB
Will head there myself. Love homegrown vegetables.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> see it from beginning to end. Easy to spot the rentals. They were to be miles long and three abreast. What happened?


Probably they ran out of diesel and are now stranded somewhere on the shoulder on the highway. I'm sure they expected "patriotic" gas station owners to fill their tanks gratis for the entire 72 hours.

:roll:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably they ran out of diesel and are now stranded somewhere on the shoulder on the highway. I'm sure they expected "patriotic" gas station owners to fill their tanks gratis for the entire 72 hours.
> 
> :roll:


susanmos2000
you see, lip service has no price tag. The smart ones figured that agreeing up front and backing out was the easiest way for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> what you call big, I call something else. Your mind in the gutter once again? Your hang-ups are revealing.


Wow, two obnoxious replies to my post. Call it anything you like, but it is your mind that is in the gutter, not mine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> you see, lip service has no price tag. The smart ones figured that agreeing up front and backing out was the easiest way for them.


And the safest, at least for the gas station and restaurant owners along the highway--else those land pirates might have made them the proverbial offer they couldn't refuse.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is there ever a point where you realize you've gone too far? If you can't see it, other people can.


Just responding in kind to replies made to me. Is there a point where you realize that no one was "talking" to you, yet you see fit to criticize and correct, which just increases how rude you actually are. "Speak" when "spoken" to.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I realized, when I saw your response, that you didn't need my help, though I think when she brings your husband into this, she really has gone too far. BTW, did you mean "deprived" or "depraved"?
> 
> Also, what is that picture in your current avatar? I can barely see it, but it looks terrific.


I said nothing negative about her husband, unless you consider referring to him as much younger is negative. For your understanding, the post was about Huckleberry only.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - this has to be the funniest statement you've ever made. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Isn't it though? I nearly spewed my coffee while reading it. Then she replied to it again, lucky me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Just another sign of old age, isn't it? All this concern about proper sentence structure and spelling as well as what is an adjective and what is a noun?
> Oh wait, that was another thread.


Poor Purl you better watch out, they are beginning to turn on you. It doesn't take long and seems you are in their sights.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

HAHAHAA, maybe.



susanmos2000 said:


> The weather looks kind of bad there. Hmm...I know the righties place a great deal of emphasis on signs from God...think it means anything to them that the good Lord chose to rain on their parade?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Stay in your little bubble and keep thinking that, solowey. Right now the republican popularity poll is at an all time low. The country is blaming them for this mess we are in,not the President, and rightfully so.


Not being a Republican, I don't care where their popularity lays. Be the good little Sorros soldier and shout how Obama is not to blame for anything. If you and your kind want to think that Obamacare is the best thing since sliced bread, go ahead. You (collective) will all be screaming how did that happen? when the country slides even further into third world status. Your mantra will be "it wasn't supposed to happen like that, they promised it would be good for the country".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just responding in kind to replies made to me. Is there a point where you realize that no one was "talking" to you, yet you see fit to criticize and correct, which just increases how rude you actually are. "Speak" when "spoken" to.


soloweygirl
start heeding your advice, follow it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not being a Republican, I don't care where their popularity lays. Be the good little Sorros soldier and shout how Obama is not to blame for anything. If you and your kind want to think that Obamacare is the best thing since sliced bread, go ahead. You (collective) will all be screaming how did that happen? when the country slides even further into third world status. Your mantra will be "it wasn't supposed to happen like that, they promised it would be good for the country".


soloweygirl
start worrying about yourself. We are and will be fine for years to come. Your kind are cementing that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I said nothing negative about her husband, unless you consider referring to him as much younger is negative. For your understanding, the post was about Huckleberry only.


soloweygirl
tough when you do not understand what you are writing. Poor girl. Bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wow, two obnoxious replies to my post. Call it anything you like, but it is your mind that is in the gutter, not mine.


soloweygirl
you would not know when you are getting filthy since it is a "normal" for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Thanks. I spend time every day keeping abreast of what's happening, especially what is usually called the "deep politics." And I love sharing, especially when people don't understand, have it wrong, refuse to consult more objective fact-based sources, or are just gullible and, as I've said a number of times, are being lied to and misled. Sadly, as you suggest, some of them prefer it that way.


And you don't think Obama and his administration have been lying to and misleading the American People at all? Now who is gullible/naive?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Great article. I agree. BO is the worst thing since slavery and the government wants to control it's people. Obama and Obamacare need to disappear.


Lukelucy
The right wing Nuts want to run our Country. Now that should scare the Hell out of everybody. Luckily they are so far only at 24%, down from 28% and sliding. Obamacare is here to stay, get used to it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not being a Republican, I don't care where their popularity lays. Be the good little Sorros soldier and shout how Obama is not to blame for anything. If you and your kind want to think that Obamacare is the best thing since sliced bread, go ahead. You (collective) will all be screaming how did that happen? when the country slides even further into third world status. Your mantra will be "it wasn't supposed to happen like that, they promised it would be good for the country".


What is the obsession with George Soros? What is a "good little Sorros(sic) soldier?" The Koch brothers, who are EACH worth $36billion, are bank-rolling many organizations and buying many Congressmen. So I guess there are many good little Koch soldiers out there. Money talks, non?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What is the obsession with George Soros? What is a "good little Sorros(sic) soldier?" The Koch brothers, who are EACH worth $36billion, are bank-rolling many organizations and buying many Congressmen. So I guess there are many good little Koch soldiers out there. Money talks, non?


It does, and it's amazing that it took so long for the TPers to think it through. Accept money from corporations, from Wall Street--then show the world that you don't give a hoot if its economy collapses. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Gotta love this one!

Good Morning! And would you like some delicious schadenfreude with your breakfast? The prominent Tea Party fundraising group FreedomWorks has pretty much exactly no money! Why? Because no one has been giving them any. In fact, they have so little money that they had to take out a $1 million line of credit just to keep the lights on.

http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/207519/tea-party-fundraising-group-freedomworks-is-broke-as-hell/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It does, and it's amazing that it took so long for the TPers to think it through. Accept money from corporations, from Wall Street--then show the world that you don't give a hoot if its economy collapses. Makes perfect sense.


susanmos2000
TPers are "thinking"? Thinking "through" is something they are completely estranged from.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Gotta love this one!
> 
> Good Morning! And would you like some delicious schadenfreude with your breakfast? The prominent Tea Party fundraising group FreedomWorks has pretty much exactly no money! Why? Because no one has been giving them any. In fact, they have so little money that they had to take out a $1 million line of credit just to keep the lights on.
> 
> http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/207519/tea-party-fundraising-group-freedomworks-is-broke-as-hell/


alcameron
they had to borrow to pay Beck a Million to keep him talking for them. Wonder how long it will take them to find our that the is one of the reasons for their demise? He rakes it in and they now must go begging and borrowing to keep him happy. The Clown is running them into the ground and he will go on to other ventures. Nothing like being made a fool of in front of the whole World by a Carnival Barker.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Gotta love this one!
> 
> Good Morning! And would you like some delicious schadenfreude with your breakfast? The prominent Tea Party fundraising group FreedomWorks has pretty much exactly no money! Why? Because no one has been giving them any. In fact, they have so little money that they had to take out a $1 million line of credit just to keep the lights on.
> 
> http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/207519/tea-party-fundraising-group-freedomworks-is-broke-as-hell/


alcameron
they had to borrow to pay Beck a Million to keep him talking for them. Wonder how long it will take them to find our that the is one of the reasons for their demise? He rakes it in and they now must go begging and borrowing to keep him happy. The Clown is running them into the ground and he will go on to other ventures. Nothing like being made a fool of in front of the whole World by a Carnival Barker. No wonder some of these folks reach for the liquid on a regular basis.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Gotta love this one!
> 
> Good Morning! And would you like some delicious schadenfreude with your breakfast? The prominent Tea Party fundraising group FreedomWorks has pretty much exactly no money! Why? Because no one has been giving them any. In fact, they have so little money that they had to take out a $1 million line of credit just to keep the lights on.
> 
> http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/207519/tea-party-fundraising-group-freedomworks-is-broke-as-hell/


alcameron
Got to love it is right! Running an organization into ground which is to show us how to run a Country. Not even toilet paper left to clean up. What a fabulous example of a manager this weirdo is. Could not bring myself to post the guys face with the horns growing down his cheeks. Freedom works is broke -cry me a River. Why isn't Rush, O'Reilly or Hannity bailing them out? Oh I forgot, they only cash in, not dish out. Let the little guys help you to become rich and then discard them.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

It also seems like the Democratic National Committee is also having money problems.

http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/30/dnc-debt-crisis/

The Democrats' numbers speak for themselves: Through August, 10 months after helping President Obama secure a second term, the DNC owed its various creditors a total of $18.1 million, compared to the $12.5 million cash cushion the Republican National Committee is holding.
Several executives at firms that contract to provide services to the party -- speaking anonymously to avoid antagonizing what remains an important if troubled client -- describe an organization playing for time as they raise alarms about past-due bills falling further behind. And senior strategists close to the DNC say they worry the organization appears to have no road map back to solvency. "They really thought they could get this money raised by the summer," one said, "but the fact is, from talking to people over there, they have no real plan for how to solve this."

and another article http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/3/indebted-democrats-compete-with-obama-for-donors/?page=all

Barely more than a year before the 2014 midterm elections, the Democratic National Committee is struggling to pay off debt and rebuild its war chest while competing for donations with Organizing for America, the Web-based political group created from the remnants of President Obamas re-election organization.
Since the 2012 presidential campaign, which cost almost $7 billion and was the most expensive in history, the DNC has been struggling with a debt load that stands at more than $18 million.

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/3/indebted-democrats-compete-with-obama-for-donors/#ixzz2hXS2C4Wf

Some observers, however, are wondering whether the DNC debt could hurt Democrats in the midterm election campaigns  particularly if the DNC is losing donors to Mr. Obamas Organizing for America.
Many of the organizations most prominent donors  those who cut checks for six figures or more  neglected to donate to the DNC this fundraising cycle.
In fact, 15 of the top 24 donors to Organizing for America have not donated to the DNC since March or earlier, according to records from the Center for Responsive Politics.

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/3/indebted-democrats-compete-with-obama-for-donors/#ixzz2hXP4ZgDf

and the Charlotte DNC still owes for the convention in 2010
http://www.bizjournals.com/charlotte/blog/queen_city_agenda/2012/10/charlotte-dnc-hosts-owe-79-million.html?page=all

The Charlotte in 2012 Host Committee fell millions short of its $36.65 million fundraising goal for the DNC, despite numerous statements that the efforts were right on track."

Duke Energy Corp. is on the hook for $7.9 million after Charlotte fundraisers were unable to raise enough money for Septembers Democratic National Convention.According to its filing Wednesday with the Federal Elections Commission, the Charlotte in 2012 Host Committee raised $24.14 million and borrowed $10.9 million. Taking into account only contributions received to defray convention expenses, the Charlotte in 2012 host committee


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Uh huh, and I seem to recall the same talk about the RNC. They are much less attractive now that people can give to organizations in huge amounts and anonymously.



sjrNC said:


> It also seems like the Democratic National Committee is also having money problems.
> 
> http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/30/dnc-debt-crisis/
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

If you don't want other people reading your messages, post them privately. If you do want other people reading your messages, expect comments on them if such comments are warranted.

I didn't see where Huckleberry had brought your partner (if you have one) into the mix, so you were *not* "responding in kind." Bringing her husband in crossed a line that even the Mafia never crossed. My comment did not "increase how rude" I am; it showed up how devoid of decency you are, especially since I had to spell it out for you. Bless your heart.



Soloweygirl said:


> Just responding in kind to replies made to me. Is there a point where you realize that no one was "talking" to you, yet you see fit to criticize and correct, which just increases how rude you actually are. "Speak" when "spoken" to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Poor Purl you better watch out, they are beginning to turn on you. It doesn't take long and seems you are in their sights.


Thanks so much for worrying about me. Again, bless your heart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What is the obsession with George Soros? What is a "good little Sorros(sic) soldier?" The Koch brothers, who are EACH worth $36billion, are bank-rolling many organizations and buying many Congressmen. So I guess there are many good little Koch soldiers out there. Money talks, non?


alcameron

It may be that leaders on the right would like to counter whatever influence he has (and I don't think it's very much) by demonizing him; thus, they send the word out to their followers. Or it may simply be that Soros is not a Christian.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Gotta love this one!
> 
> Good Morning! And would you like some delicious schadenfreude with your breakfast? The prominent Tea Party fundraising group FreedomWorks has pretty much exactly no money! Why? Because no one has been giving them any. In fact, they have so little money that they had to take out a $1 million line of credit just to keep the lights on.
> 
> http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/207519/tea-party-fundraising-group-freedomworks-is-broke-as-hell/


Delicious schadenfreude, indeed!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, and I seem to recall the same talk about the RNC. They are much less attractive now that people can give to organizations in huge amounts and anonymously.


Could be true,but one of the articles states that the RNC has$12.5 million cash cushion

Just reporting that the DNC is too in debt, although it is reported that they got 850,000 dollars on Monday. Need a couple of weeks of that to bring down their debt which is down from 22 million.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Could be true,but one of the articles states that the RNC has$12.5 million cash cushion
> 
> Just reporting that the DNC is too in debt, although it is reported that they got 850,000 dollars on Monday. Need a couple of weeks of that to bring down their debt which is down from 22 million.


Oh we all get it, you were playing tit for tat due to the posting of the other story. 
No biggie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Was there any more objective source than The Washington Times, a right-wing publication? Is it still owned by the Rev. Sun Myung Moon?


sjrNC said:


> It also seems like the Democratic National Committee is also having money problems.
> 
> http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/30/dnc-debt-crisis/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And will that be raw, boiled, fried, or baked? :XD:


Poor Purl is Ingried/Huck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, she meant to slam all elderly women as she is aging every day & will be one of those "old" women soon! Shame on you for trying to defend her hateful words!


Shame on you, Janie. It is true that it is the nasty bitter old women who call ladies with younger partners cougars.
BTW Bully feathers is in no way a racist statement. Nor is horse feathers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is FYI.


FYI Janie, It didn't happen.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Not really, just like to present both sides. 

The debt from the DNC convention and the fact that Duke Energy took out a loan to finance it was major news in the Charlotte Observer. 
I also remember reading about the debt of the DNC. 

I believe one of the articles I used was from CNN, well back to college football.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Poor Purl you better watch out, they are beginning to turn on you. It doesn't take long and seems you are in their sights.


You have been saying that to everyone on the left for almost a year now. Guess what, solowey? It isn't happening.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not being a Republican, I don't care where their popularity lays. Be the good little Sorros soldier and shout how Obama is not to blame for anything. If you and your kind want to think that Obamacare is the best thing since sliced bread, go ahead. You (collective) will all be screaming how did that happen? when the country slides even further into third world status. Your mantra will be "it wasn't supposed to happen like that, they promised it would be good for the country".


You need some new spiel. Your Sorros references are very antiquated.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not being a Republican, I don't care where their popularity lays. Be the good little Sorros soldier and shout how Obama is not to blame for anything. If you and your kind want to think that Obamacare is the best thing since sliced bread, go ahead. You (collective) will all be screaming how did that happen? when the country slides even further into third world status. Your mantra will be "it wasn't supposed to happen like that, they promised it would be good for the country".


Only in your dreams.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What is the obsession with George Soros? What is a "good little Sorros(sic) soldier?" The Koch brothers, who are EACH worth $36billion, are bank-rolling many organizations and buying many Congressmen. So I guess there are many good little Koch soldiers out there. Money talks, non?


It's a new "term" she read somewhere.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Poor Purl is Ingried/Huck.


LL, guess what?? We are all Ingried/Huck. Now you don't have to make a fool out of yourself by naming anyone and everybody who posts Ingried/Huck/Susan/jelun.......


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I want to thank you for posting that World Net Daily article, as I followed the links I learned that one of the organizers of this rally on the 13th is actually one of the people who was there for the confrontation with the National Park Service employees (those people who work for you and me)
> so now it is apparent that those elderly vets were indeed used in a ploy to build animosity toward the president by these fringe elements who want to blame our CIC in all the ills of the nation.
> I am hoping to do some more investigation into when the planning for this "rally" started.


Oh, good work!! Please share the details (links at least)!

* FreedomWorks
* Americans for Prosperity
* Fix the Debt and/or PETER G PETERSON

Freedomworks and Americans for Prosperity were once a single organization called Citizens for a Sound Economy (CSE). CSE was founded in 1984 by the infamous Koch Brothers.

Thanks.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry
> What you just said supplies a reason for the right's insistence that this country is a republic but not a democracy. In a democracy the majority rules, and these people absolutely don't want that, because the majority usually doesn't want what the right wants. I've been wondering why there have been several messages on the subject lately, and you've cleared it up. Thank you.


I was just doing additional research on the issue, just minutes before I came back on KP. You're exactly right. I don't know if I'll pull it together and post it or not. Maybe I should. Hmm.

Thanks.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw some posts I didn't read about the trucker's action in DC.

Here's some news and info on the convoy:

Dozens, not thousands, show up for DC trucker protest - "not quite the thousands of truckers that organizers had predicted."
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/10/11/dozens-not-thousands-show-up-for-dc-trucker-protest/#

Truckers Ride for the Constitution off to slow start in DC
http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/23666455/truckers-ride-for-the-constitution-dc

well, cheer up -- there are at least 2 trucks captured on video shown at this link:

"Constitution" Rally Truckers Stopped After Slowing Capital Beltway Traffic
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Rally-Truckers-Stopped-After-Slowing-Traffic-227376341.html


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And you don't think Obama and his administration have been lying to and misleading the American People at all? Now who is gullible/naive?


No, actually. well, one exception: NSA Spying, and I am sure that he's been misleading us because he's unfortunately believing his people who are flat out lying to him as they lied to Congress. He said himself he would hear about the NSA scandal in the news, then ask them to explain, and then he would report that to us. The broken piece in the process is their lies.

But other than that, no. But I can dig up Republicon lies -- with links! -- all day long. That's frankly all they do. They think they can manipulate the facts, the media, the people and get away with it ad infinitum. They can't.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Not really, just like to present both sides.
> 
> The debt from the DNC convention and the fact that Duke Energy took out a loan to finance it was major news in the Charlotte Observer.
> I also remember reading about the debt of the DNC.
> ...


That's easy enough to check, I would have said Fortune, if I had to guess.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Not really, just like to present both sides.
> 
> The debt from the DNC convention and the fact that Duke Energy took out a loan to finance it was major news in the Charlotte Observer.
> I also remember reading about the debt of the DNC.
> ...


Man, I love it when I find out that my memory actually does still work. 
Fortune, it is. Even better, we are both right. 
***********************************************
It also seems like the Democratic National Committee is also having money problems.

http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/30/dnc-debt-crisis/

The Democrats' numbers speak for themselves: Through August, 10 months after helping President Obama secure a second term, the DNC owed its various creditors a total of $18.1 million, compared to the $12.5 million cash cushion the Republican National Committee is holding.
Several executives at firms that contract to provide services to the party -- speaking anonymously to avoid antagonizing what remains an important if troubled client -- describe an organization playing for time as they raise alarms about past-due bills falling further behind. And senior strategists close to the DNC say they worry the organization appears to have no road map back to solvency. "They really thought they could get this money raised by the summer," one said, "but the fact is, from talking to people over there, they have no real plan for how to solve this."

and another article http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/3/indebted-democrats-compete-with-obama-for-...

Barely more than a year before the 2014 midterm elections, the Democratic National Committee is struggling to pay off debt and rebuild its war chest while competing for donations with Organizing for America, the Web-based political group created from the remnants of President Obamas re-election organization.
Since the 2012 presidential campaign, which cost almost $7 billion and was the most expensive in history, the DNC has been struggling with a debt load that stands at more than $18 million.

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/3/indebted-democrats-compete-with-obama-for-...

Some observers, however, are wondering whether the DNC debt could hurt Democrats in the midterm election campaigns  particularly if the DNC is losing donors to Mr. Obamas Organizing for America.
Many of the organizations most prominent donors  those who cut checks for six figures or more  neglected to donate to the DNC this fundraising cycle.
In fact, 15 of the top 24 donors to Organizing for America have not donated to the DNC since March or earlier, according to records from the Center for Responsive Politics.

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/3/indebted-democrats-compete-with-obama-for-...

and the Charlotte DNC still owes for the convention in 2010
http://www.bizjournals.com/charlotte/blog/queen_city_agenda/2012/10/charlotte-dnc-hosts-o...

The Charlotte in 2012 Host Committee fell millions short of its $36.65 million fundraising goal for the DNC, despite numerous statements that the efforts were right on track."

Duke Energy Corp. is on the hook for $7.9 million after Charlotte fundraisers were unable to raise enough money for Septembers Democratic National Convention.According to its filing Wednesday with the Federal Elections Commission, the Charlotte in 2012 Host Committee raised $24.14 million and borrowed $10.9 million. Taking into account only contributions received to defray convention expenses, the Charlotte in 2012 host committee

sjrNC

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LL, guess what?? We are all Ingried/Huck. Now you don't have to make a fool out of yourself by naming anyone and everybody who posts Ingried/Huck/Susan/jelun.......


Bratty Patty
here comes Sibyl. Now that should make things easier for the Nuts. Hope that government gets to full function VERY soon. Some studies of these fruitcakes need to be done. I know that kids are in the habit to rename other kids but adults? That is a first.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Not really, just like to present both sides.
> 
> The debt from the DNC convention and the fact that Duke Energy took out a loan to finance it was major news in the Charlotte Observer.
> I also remember reading about the debt of the DNC.
> ...


sjrNC
all factual information is valuable. Thank you. Some who were named are already donating to future events.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LL, guess what?? We are all Ingried/Huck. Now you don't have to make a fool out of yourself by naming anyone and everybody who posts Ingried/Huck/Susan/jelun.......


Bratty Patty
has anyone figured out why the Ingried has such a hold on these Macademias? Ingried should be elevated to something. She sure put a spell on them. Do you know if she came from New Orleans and was a Voodoo Queen there? Something like that seems to be going on. MORE power to her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Was there any more objective source than The Washington Times, a right-wing publication? Is it still owned by the Rev. Sun Myung Moon?


Sun Myung Moon has been dead for over a year. I don't think he owns anything where he is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sun Myung Moon has been dead for over a year. I don't think he owns anything where he is.


I wonder where he is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> has anyone figured out why the Ingried has such a hold on these Macademias? Ingried should be elevated to something. She sure put a spell on them. Do you know if she came from New Orleans and was a Voodoo Queen there? Something like that seems to be going on. MORE power to her.


Maybe we could address each other as Empress in her honor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sun Myung Moon has been dead for over a year. I don't think he owns anything where he is.


Oops, I must have missed his obit. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Maybe we could address each other as Empress in her honor.


I don't see why not, but her empire has to be a democracy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't see why not, but her empire has to be a democracy.


One of those NoLabel sort of labels works for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> One of those NoLabel sort of labels works for me.


I don't know what those are, but please don't tell me to look it up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a good article in the October 14 New Yorker on how Obamacare will be a great thing for small businesses. I think it's too long to post, but if anyone wants me to, I will. Here's the link: http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2013/10/14/131014ta_talk_surowiecki


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Maybe we could address each other as Empress in her honor.


jelun2
good idea.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sun Myung Moon has been dead for over a year. I don't think he owns anything where he is.


Country Bumpkins
he took nothing with him but left PLENTY to his 16 children. I always said Religion is big business and she sure has proven it. A real Entrepreneur he was.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> good idea.


OK, Empress Huck.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There's a good article in the October 14 New Yorker on how Obamacare will be a great thing for small businesses. I think it's too long to post, but if anyone wants me to, I will. Here's the link: http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2013/10/14/131014ta_talk_surowiecki


Yes, Empress Poor Purl, I did skim it. 
I am too tired to absorb it, it looks very interesting. I will have to go over it in the AM. 
It just makes sense to me that small business (a misnomer sometimes) can help employees by boosting their wage package now that they can get subsidies OR increase an hourly rate enough to make the pinch hurt a bit less for individuals buying in to it. 
Being good to employees helps employees be good to the employer and each other.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There's a good article in the October 14 New Yorker on how Obamacare will be a great thing for small businesses. I think it's too long to post, but if anyone wants me to, I will. Here's the link: http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2013/10/14/131014ta_talk_surowiecki


This is an excellent article and might even begin to calm the cries from the right about punishing small businesses and squelching the American entrepreneurial spirit.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Andrea - Looks like the Tea Party has sunk to an all time low. I just hope they will come to their senses and do what is right for the country and not their selfish and self serving agenda. The people have made it very clear who is to blame for all the harm that is being done and it rests squarely on their shoulders.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Andrea - Looks like the Tea Party has sunk to an all time low. I just hope they will come to their senses and do what is right for the country and not their selfish and self serving agenda. The people have made it very clear who is to blame for all the harm that is being done and it rests squarely on their shoulders.


The polls say that 70% of Americans blame the repubs for the Government shutdown. Boehner has to start answering to the real repubs in the House and not just the radical right.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Sadly what the Republicans have done is left Washington for the weekend with the exception of some of their leadership. That speaks volumes about how much they really care about the country and it's people. I don't know how many times I have seen them criticize the President when they felt he wasn't being attentive enough and where are they? AWOL. Very sad. Who is in charge? It isn't Boehner and Cruz has burn't out. Is it Paul or Ryan that is left? Maybe they don't even know.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sadly what the Republicans have done is left Washington for the weekend with the exception of some of their leadership. That speaks volumes about how much they really care about the country and it's people. I don't know how many times I have seen them criticize the President when they felt he wasn't being attentive enough and where are they? AWOL. Very sad. Who is in charge? It isn't Boehner and Cruz has burn't out. Is it Paul or Ryan that is left? Maybe they don't even know.


I think some of the "leaders" have stuck around to do a little more work. I hope they aren't having too many drinks while trying to write a good CR to vote on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, Empress Poor Purl, I did skim it.
> I am too tired to absorb it, it looks very interesting. I will have to go over it in the AM.
> It just makes sense to me that small business (a misnomer sometimes) can help employees by boosting their wage package now that they can get subsidies OR increase an hourly rate enough to make the pinch hurt a bit less for individuals buying in to it.
> Being good to employees helps employees be good to the employer and each other.


Empress Jelun2, have you ever noticed how the workers in some stores are cheerful, even when the place is crowded and the work is hard? My nearby Trader Joe's is like that. The cashiers are always happy to have a little conversation, and the people on the floor go out of their way to help you find what you need. I don't know what the company does to deserve such employees, but I bet they pay more than minimum wage.

[My son has a favorite story about TJ: He was there one day around noon and overheard two guys who had been stocking shelves talk about where they would go on their lunch break - they were trying to decide which library was more likely to have the books they wanted. My son says he's never heard supermarket workers discuss the merits of public libraries in any other store.]


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is an excellent article and might even begin to calm the cries from the right about punishing small businesses and squelching the American entrepreneurial spirit.


I wish you were right, but I doubt that they care any more about small businesses (which don't make large contributions) than they do about 40 million people without health insurance. They don't need to tell the truth if they shout loudly enough.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sadly what the Republicans have done is left Washington for the weekend with the exception of some of their leadership. That speaks volumes about how much they really care about the country and it's people. I don't know how many times I have seen them criticize the President when they felt he wasn't being attentive enough and where are they? AWOL. Very sad. Who is in charge? It isn't Boehner and Cruz has burn't out. Is it Paul or Ryan that is left? Maybe they don't even know.


Hopefully, while they are at home they will get an earful from constituents.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish you were right, but I doubt that they care any more about small businesses (which don't make large contributions) than they do about 40 million people without health insurance. They don't need to tell the truth if they shout loudly enough.


Oh, I don't think they really care about anyone but themselves, but they're always screaming about Obamacare hurting small businesses.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Andrea - Looks like the Tea Party has sunk to an all time low. I just hope they will come to their senses and do what is right for the country and not their selfish and self serving agenda. The people have made it very clear who is to blame for all the harm that is being done and it rests squarely on their shoulders.


Ah, you assume they have senses. I just hope the sane part of the GOP comes to _their_ senses and tells the TP to go jump in the lake (in their own words, of course).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, Empress Poor Purl, I did skim it.
> I am too tired to absorb it, it looks very interesting. I will have to go over it in the AM.
> It just makes sense to me that small business (a misnomer sometimes) can help employees by boosting their wage package now that they can get subsidies OR increase an hourly rate enough to make the pinch hurt a bit less for individuals buying in to it.
> Being good to employees helps employees be good to the employer and each other.


jelun2
looking out for employees results in loyalty and loyalty always pays. Small businesses are the trend of the future. Mega-Malls are dying out in many areas and strip malls are popping up everywhere. It gives more control to small business owners and to the consumer friendlier and much more personal service. We do business with small shops as much as possible. Over all it is no more costly. They do not have exorbitant rent to pay since they own the buildings for generations. I drive past the Supermarkets to get to a small Family Market which has been there for almost 100 years. Shopping there is a joy, not a pain in the neck.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, I don't think they really care about anyone but themselves, but they're always screaming about Obamacare hurting small businesses.


You're right. Once it becomes clear that people are benefiting from the ACA, maybe they will keep quiet. I don't know how long it took them to accept Medicare (or at least stop fighting it), but they are capable of accepting reality when it slaps them in the face.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> looking out for employees results in loyalty and loyalty always pays. Small businesses are the trend of the future. Mega-Malls are dying out in many areas and strip malls are popping up everywhere. It gives more control to small business owners and to the consumer friendlier and much more personal service.


Empress Huckleberry, I would love it if you were right about the mega malls, but I live in an area of no malls, just street-level stores, and with rare exceptions they're only branches of national chains.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Empress Huckleberry, I would love it if you were right about the mega malls, but I live in an area of no malls, just street-level stores, and with rare exceptions they're only branches of national chains.


Empress Poor Purl
different areas around the country probably differ. I am in a VERY large metropolitan area where the Malls got so big that Seniors stopped frequenting them. Too much walking and too much of no interest to them. Smart commercial builders started building very pretty strips with a variety of Merchants incl. inviting Coffee Houses, nice Restaurants where the noice level is not deafening, the food good and reasonable, a Pharmacy nearby, a Bank, quaint Gift shops and outdoor dining year round, a small book store with changing activities for all ages, green areas with benches to chat with strangers. Someone seems to be bringing Life back to our Neighborhoods and people start getting to know each other. They are so popular that additional parking solutions have to be found. Lovely to experience.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Andrea - Looks like the Tea Party has sunk to an all time low. I just hope they will come to their senses and do what is right for the country and not their selfish and self serving agenda. The people have made it very clear who is to blame for all the harm that is being done and it rests squarely on their shoulders.


Am I am alone in this or does anyone else believe there's a point that one does not go beyond? Not here with all the insults we toss around, but in the real world where there are things like our Federal government's current shutdown and the antics of Congress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Am I am alone in this or does anyone else believe there's a point that one does not go beyond? Not here with all the insults we toss around, but in the real world where there are things like our Federal government's current shutdown and the antics of Congress.


MIB
unfortunately just when I think that something has reached its limit, I will be proven wrong. No doubt the political shenanigans have reached their peek. We had enough and are becoming very vocal about it. When people lose pay and are going hungry we MUST rise up and put an end to it. We need laws that if government shuts down again, the politicians forfeit their pay for a year. That will be effective NO DOUBT.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> unfortunately just when I think that something has reached its limit, I will be proven wrong. No doubt the political shenanigans have reached their peek. We had enough and are becoming very vocal about it. When people lose pay and are going hungry we MUST rise up and put an end to it. We need laws that if government shuts down again, the politicians forfeit their pay for a year. That will be effective NO DOUBT.


I haven't watched any news since this AM and don't want to know anything about anything though I will probably have to. I'm hiding with some old music, a little web surfing and, soon, a good book to finish.

Yes, stop paying Congress now!!:thumbup: Then we'll see how fast the debt ceiling goes up, up and away. And people say I"M cynical...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Empress Poor Purl
> different areas around the country probably differ. I am in a VERY large metropolitan area where the Malls got so big that Seniors stopped frequenting them. Too much walking and too much of no interest to them. Smart commercial builders started building very pretty strips with a variety of Merchants incl. inviting Coffee Houses, nice Restaurants where the noice level is not deafening, the food good and reasonable, a Pharmacy nearby, a Bank, quaint Gift shops and outdoor dining year round, a small book store with changing activities for all ages, green areas with benches to chat with strangers. Someone seems to be bringing Life back to our Neighborhoods and people start getting to know each other. They are so popular that additional parking solutions have to be found. Lovely to experience.


It sounds heavenly.

In fact, it sounds like what my area was like in the 70's and 80's, except for the year-round outdoor dining.

Good night, Empress Huckleberry; sleep well on your 49 mattresses.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I haven't watched any news since this AM and don't want to know anything about anything though I will probably have to. I'm hiding with some old music, a little web surfing and, soon, a good book to finish.
> 
> Yes, stop paying Congress now!!:thumbup: Then we'll see how fast the debt ceiling goes up, up and away. And people say I"M cynical...


If only all the billionaires and lobbyists would stop paying Congressmen, too!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Empress Jelun2, have you ever noticed how the workers in some stores are cheerful, even when the place is crowded and the work is hard? My nearby Trader Joe's is like that. The cashiers are always happy to have a little conversation, and the people on the floor go out of their way to help you find what you need. I don't know what the company does to deserve such employees, but I bet they pay more than minimum wage.
> 
> [My son has a favorite story about TJ: He was there one day around noon and overheard two guys who had been stocking shelves talk about where they would go on their lunch break - they were trying to decide which library was more likely to have the books they wanted. My son says he's never heard supermarket workers discuss the merits of public libraries in any other store.]


Yes, I love Trader Joe's, I have never had one close enough to my home or workplace to go on a regular basis, I make a point of stopping in when I have to travel past one. There is nothing like well-trained staff who are ready and willing to help customers. I also love the small "general store" atmosphere. It really isn't necessary for a successful enterprise to be all things to all people.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, I love Trader Joe's, I have never had one close enough to my home or workplace to go on a regular basis, I make a point of stopping in when I have to travel past one. There is nothing like well-trained staff who are ready and willing to help customers. I also love the small "general store" atmosphere. It really isn't necessary for a successful enterprise to be all things to all people.


My husband adores Trader Joe's--the friendly atmosphere and relatively small but well-chosen stock holds more appeal for him than an impersonal mega-store like Safeway. I remember too how delighted my brother was when a Trader Joe's opened up in New York. Not only were all his favorite items now at his fingertips, the store was packed with fellow expats from California he could hobnob with!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> If only all the billionaires and lobbyists would stop paying Congressmen, too!


alcameron
that is really our biggest problem. Wonder how the Supreme Court will rule this time around re. the fortunes spend for politicians to get elected. Their last ruling sure has put our country into chaos. Too bad we cannot vote for or against Supreme Court Justices.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> My husband adores Trader Joe's--the friendly atmosphere and relatively small but well-chosen stock holds more appeal for him than an impersonal mega-store like Safeway. I remember too how delighted my brother was when a Trader Joe's opened up in New York. Not only were all his favorite items now at his fingertips, the store was packed with fellow expats from California he could hobnob with!


susanmos2000
a great company to work for and we do business with them as much as possible as well as Aldi (same family). We are never without fresh flowers from them for example.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There's a good article in the October 14 New Yorker on how Obamacare will be a great thing for small businesses. I think it's too long to post, but if anyone wants me to, I will. Here's the link: http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2013/10/14/131014ta_talk_surowiecki


Oh, that IS a good article. I hope you don't mind me pulling out a few really good points:



> regulates the kind of insurance that companies can offer: insurance has to cover at least sixty per cent of costs, and premiums cant be more than 9.5 per cent of employees income. Companies that dont offer insurance will pay a penalty. Republicans argue that this will hurt companies profits, forcing them to stop hiring and to cut workers hours, in order to stay below the fifty-employee threshold.
> 
> The story is guaranteed to feed the fears of small-business owners. But the overwhelming majority of American businessesninety-six per centhave fewer than fifty employees. The employer mandate doesnt touch them. And more than ninety per cent of the companies above that threshold already offer health insurance. Only three per cent are in the zone (between forty and seventy-five employees) where the threshold will be an issue. Even if these firms get more cautious about hiringand theres little evidence that they willthe impact on the economy would be small.
> 
> Meanwhile, the likely benefits of Obamacare for small businesses are enormous. To begin with, itll make it easier for people to start their own companieswhich has always been a risky proposition in the U.S., because you couldnt be sure of finding affordable health insurance.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> It also seems like the Democratic National Committee is also having money problems.
> 
> http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/30/dnc-debt-crisis/
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info as I noticed the Lefties cannot deny this but as usual came back with more bullying!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish you were right, but I doubt that they care any more about small businesses (which don't make large contributions) than they do about 40 million people without health insurance. They don't need to tell the truth if they shout loudly enough.


Right again! Yet you'll hear them talk about Small Business a lot. You know why? The multi-billionare Koch Brothers' businesses are classified as "small business" because they aren't incorporated. THAT's where they want those small business breaks to go.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for this info as I noticed the Lefties cannot deny this but as usual came back with more bullying!


I'm curious about two things:

1. Why WOULD we want to deny it? If it's factual, and I assume it is, then what's to "defend"? It's not like it's some sort of insult or something. At least not to me. So what? They'll likely get more money in time. If it's a big deal to you, then I'm glad you're having fun with it.

2. What BULLYING are you talking about? Please show some examples from his thread of bullying.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> unfortunately just when I think that something has reached its limit, I will be proven wrong.....


Just like Lily Tomlin said: "No matter how cynical you become, it's never enough to keep up."


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Just like Lily Tomlin said: "No matter how cynical you become, it's never enough to keep up."


So true--the events going on in Washington leave me absolutely agog. I still believe they'll works something out, but my God--potential default is just about eighty hours away. They're cutting it awfully close.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I'm curious about two things:
> 
> 1. Why WOULD we want to deny it? If it's factual, and I assume it is, then what's to "defend"? It's not like it's some sort of insult or something. At least not to me. So what? They'll likely get more money in time. If it's a big deal to you, then I'm glad you're having fun with it.
> 
> 2. What BULLYING are you talking about? Please show some examples from his thread of bullying.


And let me add number 3--who gives a flying fig right now? With default looming, the Democrat's money crunch is the least of their or anyone's worries.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for this info as I noticed the Lefties cannot deny this but as usual came back with more bullying!


I heard on the State of the Nation today (from a man at the Cronkite School of Journalism) that Obama has made it difficult for journalists to get information from people in high government. They people will be punished if they talk. This man said that Obama stated that he would "have transparency" in the government. He has done just the opposite.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If only all the billionaires and lobbyists would stop paying Congressmen, too!


Empress Cameron V: If that happened, Congress would only pass a law making such payments mandatory.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Bravo. Let us next have a Female President and then a Native American and then my kind. Now that will ruffle the feathers of the Righties. You are right, the days of "whites only" are over, happy to be able to say that.


I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Oh, that IS a good article. I hope you don't mind me pulling out a few really good points:


Please, help yourself. Oh, you already have.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard on the State of the Nation today (from a man at the Cronkite School of Journalism) that Obama has made it difficult for journalists to get information from people in high government. They people will be punished if they talk. This man said that Obama stated that he would "have transparency" in the government. He has done just the opposite.


lukelucy 
'they' people have been instructed not to "leak" some information. That has been in force since time memorial in any Administration. I know, I know you are digging in hopes that we will overlook the shenanigans the Republicans have been up to like shutting down the government. Be assured, WE WILL NOT FORGET. BTW found the rest of the truckers?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


Karverr,

Thank you! I would write more, but I have already said it. I would add, however, that as nice as Obamacare sounds, it would decimate the country.

This man is the devil in disguise. The people need to see this so that the government and our lives can be set straight.

Thank you for your insight. I completely agree.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


karverr
nice to hear from you. I am quite satisfied with what President Obama has accomplished under the most difficult circumstances. I actually agree with a number of things you stated but some I take the liberty to disagree with. We have had only white Men in the White House until now and it is high time that changes take place. We are a Nation of great diversity and everyone should have a turn to govern from the top. Why do you feel so threatened by Women? The credentials of President Obama and the First Lady are exemplary. They also are the finest example of Family values. As to God, he belongs in Church and in your home if you choose so. Many of us and the numbers are growing, will always work for separation of Church and State. If you want God in School, send your Kids to a religious School at your expense, not mine. "what he has done on the other Party"? Nothing, the Republicans are doing a fabulous job fracturing the GOP. That is very sad. The decent Republicans have been hijacked by a bunch of loonies. Obamacare will be quite beneficial for you, you shall see that soon. With all my Heart I hope that the Republican shut-down is not causing you problems.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Just like Lily Tomlin said: "No matter how cynical you become, it's never enough to keep up."


Kitry
"and that's de troots! Tough to write in Lily's language.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

According to your objections we haven't had a president in the White House who fit the bill for at least 5 decades, is that correct?



karverr said:


> I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I found this mighty interesting. 
US Representative Chris Von Hollen found one of those "you can read it after you pass it" sections from 10/01/13...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You lost me at "What I want is a man..." .
You may be very right, color may not be the problem. Sexism certainly is, however.



karverr said:


> I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I found this mighty interesting.
> US Representative Chris Von Hollen found one of those "you can read it after you pass it" sections from 10/01/13...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You lost me at "What I want is a man..." .
> You may be very right, color may not be the problem. Sexism certainly is, however.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to you, Empress jelun II


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Love those Roman Numerals, Empress Poor Purl. 
It is a trap we all fall into that "man" thing. I often wonder when that conditioning will finally wear off. 
Part of it is simple the sound, I think, Congressman sounds less cumbersome than Congressperson. Perhaps, the NoLabels folks have more than one point. 
Maybe everyone should be "Hey You!".


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard on the State of the Nation today (from a man at the Cronkite School of Journalism) that Obama has made it difficult for journalists to get information from people in high government. They people will be punished if they talk. This man said that Obama stated that he would "have transparency" in the government. He has done just the opposite.


That is what is known as an opinion. 
Show me someone who believed that there would be transparency in sensitive areas and I will show you a fool.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lukelucy
> 'they' people have been instructed not to "leak" some information. That has been in force since time memorial in any Administration. I know, I know you are digging in hopes that we will overlook the shenanigans the Republicans have been up to like shutting down the government. Be assured, WE WILL NOT FORGET. BTW found the rest of the truckers?


Thanks, Huck, for taking the time to respond to this one. I noticed it earlier and was amazed to that, despite the economic volcano rumbling under their feet, some conservatives are still shrilling out the same weary tunes. It's perfectly obvious now how at least some of the victims of Mount Vesuvius got trapped beneath the rubble--they, like many a rightie, were too bewitched by their own words to notice the layers of ash creeping higher and higher.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Huck, for taking the time to respond to this one. I noticed it earlier and was amazed to that, despite the economic volcano rumbling under their feet, some conservatives are still shrilling out the same weary tunes. It's perfectly obvious now how at least some of the victims of Mount Vesuvius got trapped beneath the rubble--they, like many a rightie, were too bewitched by their own words to notice the layers of ash creeping higher and higher.


That, of course, is in addition to the fact that these very same people would be shaking in their shoes every minute of every day if there were transparency. 
Look at the reactions when we see how legislation is negotiated. The reaction from many on the right is so similar to the "chicken little syndrome". It is almost as if they don't have any understanding of negotiating strategies beyond the most basic idea of one party wanting the world on one end and the other party being on the other end. How do these folks think that the two parties meet in the middle?
Oh, I forgot. They don't understand consensus.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That, of course, is in addition to the fact that these very same people would be shaking in their shoes every minute of every day if there were transparency.
> Look at the reactions when we see how legislation is negotiated. The reaction from many on the right is so similar to the "chicken little syndrome". It is almost as if they don't have any understanding of negotiating strategies beyond the most basic idea of one party wanting the world on one end and the other party being on the other end. How do these folks think that the two parties meet in the middle?
> Oh, I forgot. They don't understand consensus.


That--and virtually everything else. In all my life I've never seen such people--it's hard to believe that in 21st century America there are folks who think that the world is only four thousand years old, that Adam and Eve kept baby dinosaurs as pets, that Obama and bin Laden are one and the same, and that default "doesn't matter". How on earth do such people get through an ordinary day? Do they have paid help to tie their shoelaces for them and decipher the numbers on the TV remote?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


Thanks for your comments, but as you can read, the Lefties have already slammed you by saying you are sexist! We on the Right welcome your comments so fire away! Glad you are here with us.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

One good thing--KPG swears that she's "done" and is encouraging her followers to also leave the site! It sounds almost too good to be true--but then, with their Party in ruins I guess it's not surprising that they're in full-scale retreat. With no one now to issue marching orders and to work their mouths they've lapsed into mute immobility, like the wooden marionettes they are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> One good thing--KPG swears that she's "done" and is encouraging her followers to also leave the site! It sounds almost too good to be true--but then, with their Party in ruins I guess it's not surprising that they're in full-scale retreat. With no one now to issue marching orders and to work their mouths they've lapsed into mute immobility, like the wooden marionettes they are.


YAGTH


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YAGTH


Best get those stumpy wooden legs in gear, Pinocchio--the caravan's leaving without you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That--and virtually everything else. In all my life I've never seen such people--it's hard to believe that in 21st century America there are folks who think that the world is only four thousand years old, that Adam and Eve kept baby dinosaurs as pets, that Obama and bin Laden are one and the same, and that default "doesn't matter". How on earth do such people get through an ordinary day? Do they have paid help to tie their shoelaces for them and decipher the numbers on the TV remote?


Then they wonder why we sound condescending as we explain the simple facts of life. You are excellent at maintaining patience. It pays off in the responses you receive, the only trouble is the people who respond still don't believe a word of the truth you present.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> nice to hear from you. I am quite satisfied with what President Obama has accomplished under the most difficult circumstances. I actually agree with a number of things you stated but some I take the liberty to disagree with. We have had only white Men in the White House until now and it is high time that changes take place. We are a Nation of great diversity and everyone should have a turn to govern from the top. Why do you feel so threatened by Women? The credentials of President Obama and the First Lady are exemplary. They also are the finest example of Family values. As to God, he belongs in Church and in your home if you choose so. Many of us and the numbers are growing, will always work for separation of Church and State. If you want God in School, send your Kids to a religious School at your expense, not mine. "what he has done on the other Party"? Nothing, the Republicans are doing a fabulous job fracturing the GOP. That is very sad. The decent Republicans have been hijacked by a bunch of loonies. Obamacare will be quite beneficial for you, you shall see that soon. With all my Heart I hope that the Republican shut-down is not causing you problems.


Dear Karverr, thank you for your insight. Just be aware that no matter what you say, huck will always turn it into a race issue. So don't think her comments about race were unique to you. Oh and by the way, if she follows her MO the rhetoric will only get worse, the more you give her opinions that she disagree with. I am not saying it will happen, all I can do is speak from experiences that myself and my friends have had with her. Good luck, but you do have friends here that share your ideas, faith and beliefs.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for your service to our country. I agree with most of what you say and I might add I want a man or a woman who wants what the people wish. And this does not include o-me care. It is a poorly designed idea by a bunch of politicians who know nothing about healthcare as it relates to the needs of the people. Nor do they know anything about IT and the design of systems. Especially systems which need to communicate with other systems. Program designed to take handle 50,000 inquiries a day knowing that o-me had indicated that there are 40- 50,000,000 individuals who would be needing this program and giving a time limit for signing up. You do the math and you'll see how many years are needed to handle the 50,000,000 people. And there is more but for now Welcome and tread lightly.



karverr said:


> I am a white male and I don't care what color you are, What I want is a man who wants what the people who elected him to do what is right for the American people. Stop congress from making laws they don't have to keep and refund all the money stolen from social security for their pet projects. then cut foreign aid to a minimal, why do we need to borrow money when we are giving 18 billion away to countries that hate us. we would not have a problem funding obamacare if we had that money. this man in office is not for the people of this country just the dem.party and all their beliefs, such as abortion, god out of schools and out of their conventions. As for his credentials, they are not what he has told,both he and his wife have lied to the people,both have insulted our flag that I fought for, color ain't the problem why don't all those that voted for him don't blame what he has done on the other party .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Then they wonder why we sound condescending as we explain the simple facts of life. You are excellent at maintaining patience. It pays off in the responses you receive, the only trouble is the people who respond still don't believe a word of the truth you present.


Thanks, Jelun--but my patience with the TPers is about exhausted. Heard from Sis at the Fed, and they're in emergency mode: clerks back to opening mail with latex gloves and facemasks for fear of bio-terrorism, people sleeping in the hallways between their fourteen- and sixteen- hour shifts, Sis and the other department heads being told to prepare for transfer within hours should their bank become inoperable. What a nightmare!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Jelun--but my patience with the TPers is about exhausted. Heard from Sis at the Fed, and they're in emergency mode: clerks back to opening mail with latex gloves and facemasks for fear of bio-terrorism, people sleeping in the hallways between their fourteen- and sixteen- hour shifts, Sis and the other department heads being told to prepare for transfer within hours should their bank become inoperable. What a nightmare!


Drama queen.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Drama queen.


Why Bumpkins, I've just given you info that should make you a sought-after speaker in the remaining TP circles. This is what you and your pals have been dreaming of--political and economic chaos. It's here, sweetie--and I'm sure you have the champaign chilling right now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Karverr,

There are some people on this website that are to be avoided. I heard you loud and clear and respect what you are saying. Please disregard anything that does not seem respectful to you or seems odd. There are some people who convey such things. We have heard it ourselves and have disassociated ourselves from it. It becomes obvious when they call you names or say you are something you are not. 

There are people on this site that are very angry and dysfunctional. It is easy to see who is not. It becomes very evident. Your good common sense will tell you who is who.

We are glad to hear from you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Karverr, thank you for your insight. Just be aware that no matter what you say, huck will always turn it into a race issue. So don't think her comments about race were unique to you. Oh and by the way, if she follows her MO the rhetoric will only get worse, the more you give her opinions that she disagree with. I am not saying it will happen, all I can do is speak from experiences that myself and my friends have had with her. Good luck, but you do have friends here that share your ideas, faith and beliefs.


Karverr,

Lovethelake is right on. Listen to her. She guides you in a straight path. Thank you for writing to us and giving us your thoughts. Thank you Lovethelake as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Drama queen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That--and virtually everything else. In all my life I've never seen such people--it's hard to believe that in 21st century America there are folks who think that the world is only four thousand years old, that Adam and Eve kept baby dinosaurs as pets, that Obama and bin Laden are one and the same, and that default "doesn't matter". How on earth do such people get through an ordinary day? Do they have paid help to tie their shoelaces for them and decipher the numbers on the TV remote?


How is this for a twist on the inexplicable? The Park Service Police, many of them vets themselves, showed up for duty at the rally (of "vets")) in riot gear and were booed by the crowd. <smh>


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YAGTH


Oh my, is saying things like that really serving the Lord?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Love those Roman Numerals, Empress Poor Purl.
> It is a trap we all fall into that "man" thing. I often wonder when that conditioning will finally wear off.
> Part of it is simple the sound, I think, Congressman sounds less cumbersome than Congressperson. Perhaps, the NoLabels folks have more than one point.
> Maybe everyone should be "Hey You!".


The "man" conditioning won't wear off at least until Hilary is elected. Or Sarah Palin.

But as to Congressman, they could all be called "Representative."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Huck, for taking the time to respond to this one. I noticed it earlier and was amazed to that, despite the economic volcano rumbling under their feet, some conservatives are still shrilling out the same weary tunes. It's perfectly obvious now how at least some of the victims of Mount Vesuvius got trapped beneath the rubble--they, like many a rightie, were too bewitched by their own words to notice the layers of ash creeping higher and higher.


Empress Susan, you are brilliant.

:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

People on the right, the lefties are now copy cats as we have the Queen & Empress but they are so shallow that they use our sayings! What a bunch!

We must prepare our castle , drawbridge, & moat for a fall festival. Stay tuned! I'm off to muck the stables!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Empress Susan, you are brilliant.
> 
> :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea:


Thanks, Empress Purl. Let's hope they've hung onto the shovels KPG was passing around a few days ago--with her out of the picture they may wake up and start digging themselves out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The "man" conditioning won't wear off at least until Hilary is elected. Or Sarah Palin.
> 
> But as to Congressman, they could all be called "Representative."


If I recall it used to be "the Honorable" that doesn't fit very many anymore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Empress Purl. Let's hope they've hung onto the shovels KPG was passing around a few days ago--with her out of the picture they may wake up and start digging themselves out.


Well, Janeway is off to muck the stables.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh my, is saying things like that really serving the Lord?


Oh well, at least she's being herself now. It's refreshing to see them fighting their own battles now that Cherf, their tin god, has fled the altar.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, Janeway is off to muck the stables.


Progress!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Karverr, thank you for your insight. Just be aware that no matter what you say, huck will always turn it into a race issue. So don't think her comments about race were unique to you. Oh and by the way, if she follows her MO the rhetoric will only get worse, the more you give her opinions that she disagree with. I am not saying it will happen, all I can do is speak from experiences that myself and my friends have had with her. Good luck, but you do have friends here that share your ideas, faith and beliefs.


lovethelake 
where does race come into my response to Karverr? What is it pills or liquid or a combination of them that gets you so messed up?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> Lovethelake is right on. Listen to her. She guides you in a straight path. Thank you for writing to us and giving us your thoughts. Thank you Lovethelake as well.


Lukelucy
Sure sounds like lovethelake is his wife that you are directing him to listen to her. Hm. Very interesting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> People on the right, the lefties are now copy cats as we have the Queen & Empress but they are so shallow that they use our sayings! What a bunch!
> 
> We must prepare our castle , drawbridge, & moat for a fall festival. Stay tuned! I'm off to muck the stables!


Janeway
Have KPG help you, she is used to it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> Thank you! I would write more, but I have already said it. I would add, however, that as nice as Obamacare sounds, it would decimate the country.
> 
> ...


Lukelucy
Take care of your own life to get it straight. It is your responsibility and yours alone. What are you having a hand out for?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> Sure sounds like lovethelake is his wife that you are directing him to listen to her. Hm. Very interesting.


I assumed it was a trucker who'd missed the Beltway, but I now suspect you're right, Huck. What a couple they must make!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for your comments, but as you can read, the Lefties have already slammed you by saying you are sexist! We on the Right welcome your comments so fire away! Glad you are here with us.


Janeway
not so fast, I simply asked why he feels so threatened by Women. Once he answers I may have a reason to call him sexist, not yet. Understand? I know, the little things always get you onto the Ferries Wheel of confusion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> People on the right, the lefties are now copy cats as we have the Queen & Empress but they are so shallow that they use our sayings! What a bunch!
> 
> We must prepare our castle , drawbridge, & moat for a fall festival. Stay tuned! I'm off to muck the stables!


Sorry to inform you, Janie, that your Queen/Empress has deserted you. Why not join her in semi-dignified exile?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> According to your objections we haven't had a president in the White House who fit the bill for at least 5 decades, is that correct?


As far as I'm concerned we have not had a real president in office that has been for the American people. they all are politicians that just want to get richer off the people, especially congress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry to inform you, Janie, that your Queen/Empress has deserted you. Why not join her in semi-dignified exile?


susanmos2000
if we could ony believe that she has made an exit. Let us ring the Bell to celebrate this occasion. This one rings far. I use it to call the Boaters in to Tea.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> As far as I'm concerned we have not had a real president in office that has been for the American people. they all are politicians that just want to get richer off the people, especially congress.


I'm definitely intrigued by what you're saying--who would you like to see run for office in 2016? Are there any potential candidates you can name who might be able to cut through all the BS?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> if we could ony believe that she has made an exit. Let us ring the Bell to celebrate this occasion. This one rings far. I use it to call the Boaters in to Tea.


Beautiful! Let freedom ring!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So how did I miss that the leader was leaving?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> nice to hear from you. I am quite satisfied with what President Obama has accomplished under the most difficult circumstances. I actually agree with a number of things you stated but some I take the liberty to disagree with. We have had only white Men in the White House until now and it is high time that changes take place. We are a Nation of great diversity and everyone should have a turn to govern from the top. Why do you feel so threatened by Women? The credentials of President Obama and the First Lady are exemplary. They also are the finest example of Family values. As to God, he belongs in Church and in your home if you choose so. Many of us and the numbers are growing, will always work for separation of Church and State. If you want God in School, send your Kids to a religious School at your expense, not mine. "what he has done on the other Party"? Nothing, the Republicans are doing a fabulous job fracturing the GOP. That is very sad. The decent Republicans have been hijacked by a bunch of loonies. Obamacare will be quite beneficial for you, you shall see that soon. With all my Heart I hope that the Republican shut-down is not causing you problems.


I am sorry for all of you that think just because he's black that he is the best thing since mashed potatoes, well he ain't. when your little world comes down around your head and you have nothing left just remember how great you defended him.God was in places before the democrats came along and he will win this battle against the minions of satan.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So how did I miss that the leader was leaving?


She posted her resignation over on FF, claiming that she'd "had enough" and Admin had obviously decided to let us ruin the site. I believe she expected her followers to march away with her but, as you can see, they're still here.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The "man" conditioning won't wear off at least until Hilary is elected. Or Sarah Palin.
> 
> But as to Congressman, they could all be called "Representative."


this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> As far as I'm concerned we have not had a real president in office that has been for the American people. they all are politicians that just want to get richer off the people, especially congress.


karverr
there is no doubt that many politicians are in for future gains. They get into Office through money, cater to those who got them there (Lobbyists) and become Lobbyists themselves. But there have been and still are well meaning individuals who could have other very successful carriers who have chosen to serve our Nation. Just one example, the Kennedys. They all could lay back and do as they please but instead many of them have chosen to fight for the rights and well-being of others. The Rockefellers are another example. I do not want to give a history lesson here but we had and still have some very fine people as President(s) and Vice President(s) as well as Congressmen and -Women. I do not see things as bleak as you. Our future will be fine. After all, we are Americans. I thank you for having served to keep us safe. Huck


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am sorry for all of you that think just because he's black that he is the best thing since mashed potatoes, well he ain't. when your little world comes down around your head and you have nothing left just remember how great you defended him.God was in places before the democrats came along and he will win this battle against the minions of satan.


Well, if not Obama then who? I really would like to know who you'd want to see run in 2016. Who do you feel is capable of winning what you call "this battle against the minions of satan?"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, if not Obama then who? I really would like to know who you'd want to see run in 2016. Who do you feel is capable of winning what you call "this battle against the minions of satan?"


susanmos2000
extraordinary question. Someone seems to have battered this Gentleman. I think it is some "organization" that has hold of him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

karverr said:


> this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


Your Bible is not the same as mine. Must I be ruled by a book that I don't believe in?

And am I supposed to waste the brain God gave me, if all my children are grown and moved out? Surely He wouldn't have given women brains and not expected us to use them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> So how did I miss that the leader was leaving?


jelun2
check in on D&P. That calls for a toast, don't you think?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> I am sorry for all of you that think just because he's black that he is the best thing since mashed potatoes, well he ain't. when your little world comes down around your head and you have nothing left just remember how great you defended him.God was in places before the democrats came along and he will win this battle against the minions of satan.


karverr
God has been absent forever and he ain't showing up soon either. I do not live in a little World and therefore have a much different outlook on Life than you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


And many conservatives as well, I suspect.

You obviously feel that men and women should occupy separate spheres--can I ask why you're on a website that's 99 percent female and ostensibly devoted to what some refer to as "the womanly arts"?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Brainless twit.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> check in on D&P. That calls for a toast, don't you think?


Hell, If I had known I would have headed out for a bottle of Ameretto.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


karverr
of course your Bible says, it was written by wimpy guys in robes. By the way, which God do you speak of? There are many, you know.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> extraordinary question. Someone seems to have battered this Gentleman. I think it is some "organization" that has hold of him.


I sense this "gentleman" is no gentleman.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Hell, If I had known I would have headed out for a bottle of Ameretto.


jelun2
to my taste.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> check in on D&P. That calls for a toast, don't you think?


Definitely--even though the whole business seems a bit fishy to me, now that I think about it. It seems odd that Cherf chose today to leave in a self-righteous huff--the beginning of a week in which no honorable and sane Republican is going to be able to hold up his or her head. I suspect she didn't even want to try and skipped off--as always, leaving her flunkies to take the heat.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> As far as I'm concerned we have not had a real president in office that has been for the American people. they all are politicians that just want to get richer off the people, especially congress.


So which are you talking about the president's station or a congressional seat?
Is this inability to express yourself because you are stuck in pre-Christian times?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> to my taste.


Honestly, I haven't had but one drink in at least a year. That was a beer since that was what was in the house on the day I found out that my good friend was going to die soon. 
Funny how that is where even non-drinkers turn in times of stress and celebration.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And many conservatives as well, I suspect.
> 
> You obviously feel that men and women should occupy separate spheres--can I ask why you're on a website that's 99 percent female and ostensibly devoted to what some refer to as "the womanly arts"?


susanmos2000
is it possible that in the 21st century someone still thinks this way? I see a real problem. Can you imagine how with that attitude he for example views female Nurses, female Caregivers, female Physicians etc.? He very likely despises women in the armed services and oh boy his problems if they would outrank him. What a blessing that soon Obamacare will be in full force so that people like him get all the treatment they need and cannot be denied because of re-existing conditions. Hallelujah.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Honestly, I haven't had but one drink in at least a year. That was a beer since that was what was in the house on the day I found out that my good friend was going to die soon.
> Funny how that is where even non-drinkers turn in times of stress and celebration.


jelun2
it is the fact that we do it on special occasions that it is in an elevated standing for us.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, if not Obama then who? I really would like to know who you'd want to see run in 2016. Who do you feel is capable of winning what you call "this battle against the minions of satan?"


well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


Why does it have to be a godfearing man? There is a term limit law in Congress. It's called elections.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


How do we know it isn't one of the young men who has been killed due to SYG making loonies think it is alright to declare open season on young black men?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Definitely--even though the whole business seems a bit fishy to me, now that I think about it. It seems odd that Cherf chose today to leave in a self-righteous huff--the beginning of a week in which no honorable and sane Republican is going to be able to hold up his or her head. I suspect she didn't even want to try and skipped off--as always, leaving her flunkies to take the heat.


susanmos2000
no doubt you are correct. She saw no escape route from the stuff she has been supporting. Her political friends are getting nuttier by the day and certifiably so and her big mouth is running out of air to blow more bubbles. She has dug a hole so deep that to climb out of it will take longer than she likely will be around and so as is her "normal" behavior, she plays the suffering. S U R E ! I have a Bridge to sell. Perhaps Mr. karrver needs a buddy and she can PM with him. They may have a lot in common. Just sayin"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

karverr said:


> this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


karverr
ever heard of voting? I feel sorry for you since you have so much catching up to do. Who or what has kept you from learning all along? This is the 21st Century you know!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hiya girls, only have a few minutes here.
I am not at all surprised Cherf is fleeing once again. It left when it knew Romney didn't stand a chance in the election and now when the side it prefers is up to it's neck in dirty water, it runs away again. 
Did I hear we are having a toast??


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


karrver
Do you knit or crochet? If not, how did you wind up here?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am sorry for all of you that think just because he's black that he is the best thing since mashed potatoes, well he ain't. when your little world comes down around your head and you have nothing left just remember how great you defended him.God was in places before the democrats came along and he will win this battle against the minions of satan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hiya girls, only have a few minutes here.
> I am not at all surprised Cherf is fleeing once again. It left when it knew Romney didn't stand a chance in the election and now when the side it prefers is up to it's neck in dirty water, it runs away again.
> Did I hear we are having a toast??


We are indeed, Patty. Even a temporary break from Cherf the Smurf sounds like heaven. Who has some champaign?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's right, Lukelucy, back up another loser.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Karverr,
Your golden is beautiful!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That's right, Lukelucy, back up another loser.


So true, Jelun--she sure can pick them, can't she?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hiya girls, only have a few minutes here.
> I am not at all surprised Cherf is fleeing once again. It left when it knew Romney didn't stand a chance in the election and now when the side it prefers is up to it's neck in dirty water, it runs away again.
> Did I hear we are having a toast??


Yes, Madame Empress, byob.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> We are indeed, Patty. Even a temporary break from Cherf the Smurf sounds like heaven. Who has some champaign?


susanmos2000
I got some Andre's left. The cheaper kind which I use when making Pancakes, it makes them real fluffy. I actually like a little of it in Sparkling Cider as well.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> We are indeed, Patty. Even a temporary break from Cherf the Smurf sounds like heaven. Who has some champaign?


Do I remember reading that she likes to change names? What do you suppose is next?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Do I remember reading that she likes to change names? What do you suppose is next?


No idea--but we'll know from the excited clacking of her wooden puppets when she re-emerges. They won't be able to contain themselves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> We are indeed, Patty. Even a temporary break from Cherf the Smurf sounds like heaven. Who has some champaign?


I have a bottle of Prosecco. Will that do?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have a bottle of Prosecco. Will that do?


Sounds swell! To better days--cheers!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Or maybe it could have been one of the poor children starved of nutrition by those who don't understand what not having enough food does to a child's ability to learn?



karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Do I remember reading that she likes to change names? What do you suppose is next?


jelun2
She for sure WILL BE BACK. She is very experienced in changing names but her real self always emerges with thunder. She never can stay under cover. The devil in her drives her.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karrver
> Do you knit or crochet? If not, how did you wind up here?


in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


karverr
What a dumb statement you made. Playing dumb or are you?
I just wondered how a MAN who may not knit or crochet would wind up on a knitting forum. What made you so nasty all of a sudden? Perhaps I missed that tone in your prev. postings. Did you just come here to disrespect women? Is that what you do at home? I assure you, you are in for failure if that is your aim.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I have a bottle of Prosecco. Will that do?


Poor Purl
even a glass of Milk will be fine. Just toasting with anything for such an occasion is a pleasure.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


Simmer down, Karverr. We have no need here for that kind of attitude.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> even a glass of Milk will be fine. Just toasting with anything for such an occasion is a pleasure.


A glass of milk would not be fine. Unless I mix it with bourbon.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


Where would you get the idea that she has a warped mind? Is that simply because she is not going to buy into your silly anti-woman agenda?

You have to admit that since you have been very quiet is the past it is a but odd that suddenly you are posting many times in a day. 
Is it unusual to think that maybe you finished some big project and now have time on your hands?
We have had vistors such as yourself before. Just this week as a matter of fact. A woman come in( I guess it was a woman) acting in a very strident manner. Then, poof, gone. It is very odd, I must say.

Do you mind saying what your disability is? Are you in pain, is that reason behind your eruption?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

karverr said:


> in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


Why would say our minds are warped, without knowing us. Is this the way you try to bring people over to your beliefs?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would say our minds are warped, without knowing us. Is this the way you try to bring people over to your beliefs?


We are just mindless women, Empress, no need for us to think and all we should believe is that man is king, or well, Emperor.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> We are just mindless women, Empress, no need for us to think and all we should believe is that man is king, or well, Emperor.


Hmm...well, I'm willing to declare Emperor of Crafts if his stuff is good enough. Knitting, crocheting, quilting? That's an unusually fine-looking dog in his avatar--maybe taxidermy is his specialty.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...well, I'm willing to declare Emperor of Crafts if his stuff is good enough. Knitting, crocheting, quilting? That's an unusually fine-looking dog in his avatar--maybe taxidermy is his specialty.


Odd , though, isn't it that one who seems to be such a control freak would let a dog sit in the middle of a bed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A glass of milk would not be fine. Unless I mix it with bourbon.


Poor Purl
sounds good to me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Odd , though, isn't it that one who seems to be such a control freak would let a dog sit in the middle of a bed.


Yes, that is strange, isn't it? Dare I say what I'm thinking?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...well, I'm willing to declare Emperor of Crafts if his stuff is good enough. Knitting, crocheting, quilting? That's an unusually fine-looking dog in his avatar--maybe taxidermy is his specialty.


LOL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> We are just mindless women, Empress, no need for us to think and all we should believe is that man is king, or well, Emperor.


And on top.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...well, I'm willing to declare Emperor of Crafts if his stuff is good enough. Knitting, crocheting, quilting? That's an unusually fine-looking dog in his avatar--maybe taxidermy is his specialty.


susanmos2000
I hope his dog is male. If not, I am worried.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I hope his dog is male. If not, I am worried.


Gad--you're right! Where's the Humane Society when you need it?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Gad--you're right! Where's the Humane Society when you need it?


And on that note, I am going to bed with my Land of the Painted Caves. No shedding, no dirty bedding.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> And on that note, I am going to bed with my Land of the Painted Caves. No shedding, no dirty bedding.


Heehee--night Jelun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> And on that note, I am going to bed with my Land of the Painted Caves. No shedding, no dirty bedding.


Sleep well, Empress.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


It may even have been one of those young men or women who were sent off to right and die in a foreign war.

It is OK I am a long way away, your venom cannot reach where I live. All I can say is "take a chill pill man, you are about to burst your boiler".


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just responding in kind to replies made to me. Is there a point where you realize that no one was "talking" to you, yet you see fit to criticize and correct, which just increases how rude you actually are. "Speak" when "spoken" to.


You realize you're posting in public, don't you?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

karverr said:


> this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


It doesn't matter what your bible says. Except maybe in your male loving church.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> It may even have been one of those young men or women who were sent off to right and die in a foreign war.
> 
> It is OK I am a long way away, your venom cannot reach where I live. All I can say is "take a chill pill man, you are about to burst your boiler".


Oops, just noticed a typo and too late to correct it by the edit function. That should have been 'sent off to fight and die in a foreign war', not 'sent off to right and die....'. sorry.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Classic night in the pathetic liberal world

They post pictures of a women that no one knows, them mock her cruelly

Now they have sunk to an even lower level and mock and slander a man with an adorable dog. Even I did not think they could go lower. 

What next? Mock WWII vets in wheelchairs? Mock WWII vets with tennis balls on the bottom of their walkers?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Oops, just noticed a typo and too late to correct it by the edit function. That should have been 'sent off to fight and die in a foreign war', not 'sent off to right and die....'. sorry.


's OK, we knew that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Classic night in the pathetic liberal world
> 
> They post pictures of a women that no one knows, them mock her cruelly
> 
> ...


Better yet, one using an oxygen tank. 
FGS, get over yourself. 
Those men chose to go to war because they were testosterone laden young boys, most of them, certainly those who are still alive today. If one does or says something that is unwise and that person is not mentally incapacitated they can be chastised. They are not gods, they are men.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> well I don't know of anyone offhand ,it could be possible that the very one we all needed was one of poor babies that were aborted in this country. what we need is a God fearing man that has morals and can tell right from wrong when here sees it. first thing he would have to do is pass a limit law on congress so we can get these fat cats out.


God Bless you Sir. I am happy to hear of your recovery in your health. I prayed with your wife awhile back for you. Have you been able to return to your wonderful cravings? You are very talented in your craft. Glad to have you and your wife on Kp to share your wisdom and crafts. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Better yet, one using an oxygen tank.
> FGS, get over yourself.
> Those men chose to go to war because they were testosterone laden young boys, most of them, certainly those who are still alive today. If one does or says something that is unwise and that person is not mentally incapacitated they can be chastised. They are not gods, they are men.


See I told you so...........

They just can't help being vicious and cruel


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


Karverr,

I told you you'd use your common sense and find out who is dysfunctional here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you so...........
> 
> They just can't help being vicious and cruel


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Classic night in the pathetic liberal world
> 
> They post pictures of a women that no one knows, them mock her cruelly
> 
> ...


Just mock you.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless you Sir. I am happy to hear of your recovery in your health. I prayed with your wife awhile back for you. Have you been able to return to your wonderful cravings? You are very talented in your craft. Glad to have you and your wife on Kp to share your wisdom and crafts. :thumbup:


A wonderful craving? What foods does he crave?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> A wonderful craving? What foods does he crave?


carving. Just woke up.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you so...........
> 
> They just can't help being vicious and cruel


First of all, I am a she, not a they. One person. 
Everytime someone says they the statement wrongly indicates a plural sitting at the desk. 
Nobody else here takes a hardline about a bunch of vets who have been honored for seven decades. I am the one who calls out the foolishness of an uproar about national memorials being closed to vets. 
We all either grew up with or married WWII vets, we all know that they lived lives that were what they were, they put their pants on the same way as anyone else. They married, some were excellent husbands, some were terrible. They had children, some were wonderful fathers, some abandoned their families ... no money, no visits, no contact. 
They are human, they served because they wanted to. They are lucky they have been alive for the past 70 years. 
Now stop being stupid and move on.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you so...........
> 
> They just can't help being vicious and cruel


Really, LTL--what makes you think that self-proclaimed He-Man wants a bunch of women jumping in to defend him? Foolish, even for you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> A wonderful craving? What foods does he crave?


Food or whatever--nothing his new rightie fan club can't satisfy, I'm sure.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> What a dumb statement you made. Playing dumb or are you?
> I just wondered how a MAN who may not knit or crochet would wind up on a knitting forum. What made you so nasty all of a sudden? Perhaps I missed that tone in your prev. postings. Did you just come here to disrespect women? Is that what you do at home? I assure you, you are in for failure if that is your aim.


-

As usual,Thomas Sowell explains it precisely in understandable terms.....worth the read...

OCTOBER 4, 2013
Who Shut Down the Government?
Thomas Sowell
10/4/2013 12:01:00 AM - Thomas Sowell

Even when it comes to something as basic, and apparently as simple and straightforward, as the question of who shut down the federal government, there are diametrically opposite answers, depending on whether you talk to Democrats or to Republicans.
There is really nothing complicated about the facts. The Republican-controlled House of Representatives voted all the money required to keep all government activities going -- except for ObamaCare.
This is not a matter of opinion. You can check the Congressional Record.
As for the House of Representatives' right to grant or withhold money, that is not a matter of opinion either. You can check the Constitution of the United States. All spending bills must originate in the House of Representatives, which means that Congressmen there have a right to decide whether or not they want to spend money on a particular government activity.
Whether ObamaCare is good, bad or indifferent is a matter of opinion. But it is a matter of fact that members of the House of Representatives have a right to make spending decisions based on their opinion.
ObamaCare is indeed "the law of the land," as its supporters keep saying, and the Supreme Court has upheld its Constitutionality.
But the whole point of having a division of powers within the federal government is that each branch can decide independently what it wants to do or not do, regardless of what the other branches do, when exercising the powers specifically granted to that branch by the Constitution.
The hundreds of thousands of government workers who have been laid off are not idle because the House of Representatives did not vote enough money to pay their salaries or the other expenses of their agencies -- unless they are in an agency that would administer ObamaCare.
Since we cannot read minds, we cannot say who -- if anybody -- "wants to shut down the government." But we do know who had the option to keep the government running and chose not to. The money voted by the House of Representatives covered everything that the government does, except for ObamaCare.
The Senate chose not to vote to authorize that money to be spent, because it did not include money for ObamaCare. Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid says that he wants a "clean" bill from the House of Representatives, and some in the media keep repeating the word "clean" like a mantra. But what is unclean about not giving Harry Reid everything he wants?
If Senator Reid and President Obama refuse to accept the money required to run the government, because it leaves out the money they want to run ObamaCare, that is their right. But that is also their responsibility.
You cannot blame other people for not giving you everything you want. And it is a fraud to blame them when you refuse to use the money they did vote, even when it is ample to pay for everything else in the government.
When Barack Obama keeps claiming that it is some new outrage for those who control the money to try to change government policy by granting or withholding money, that is simply a bald-faced lie. You can check the history of other examples of "legislation by appropriation" as it used to be called.
Whether legislation by appropriation is a good idea or a bad idea is a matter of opinion. But whether it is both legal and not unprecedented is a matter of fact.
Perhaps the biggest of the big lies is that the government will not be able to pay what it owes on the national debt, creating a danger of default. Tax money keeps coming into the Treasury during the shutdown, and it vastly exceeds the interest that has to be paid on the national debt.
Even if the debt ceiling is not lifted, that only means that government is not allowed to run up new debt. But that does not mean that it is unable to pay the interest on existing debt.
None of this is rocket science. But unless the Republicans get their side of the story out -- and articulation has never been their strong suit -- the lies will win. More important, the whole country will lose.

Pass this on!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> First of all, I am a she, not a they. One person.
> Everytime someone says they the statement wrongly indicates a plural sitting at the desk.
> Nobody else here takes a hardline about a bunch of vets who have been honored for seven decades. I am the one who calls out the foolishness of an uproar about national memorials being closed to vets.
> We all either grew up with or married WWII vets, we all know that they lived lives that were what they were, they put their pants on the same way as anyone else. They married, some were excellent husbands, some were terrible. They had children, some were wonderful fathers, some abandoned their families ... no money, no visits, no contact.
> ...


jelun2
well stated. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really, LTL--what makes you think that self-proclaimed He-Man wants a bunch of women jumping in to defend him? Foolish, even for you.


susanmos2000
he came here to "show women" what a "real" man is like. SURE!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> -
> 
> karverr
> Have you been playing while your wife slaves on her job? This stuff is VERY old news for us. Try to bring yourself up to date.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

to Huckleberry, I did not say anything about women, you did, so I just voiced my opinion and stated what the Bible says about women in authority over men.If this doesn't agree with what you believe then I will pray for you, as far as this argument about who shut down the government I posted an editorial that explains it in terms that everyone can understand but some ,and we all know who. read it and learn the truth about our great president and his agenda.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:



> karverr said:
> 
> 
> > -
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> to Huckleberry, I did not say anything about women, you did, so I just voiced my opinion and stated what the Bible says about women in authority over men.If this doesn't agree with what you believe then I will pray for you, as far as this argument about who shut down the government I posted an editorial that explains it in terms that everyone can understand but some ,and we all know who. read it and learn the truth about our great president and his agenda.


Really, Karverr--given your circumstances your views on women are especially repugnant. Do you honestly feel that God has given you the authority to dominate the same woman who works to support you?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Better yet, one using an oxygen tank.
> FGS, get over yourself.
> Those men chose to go to war because they were testosterone laden young boys, most of them, certainly those who are still alive today. If one does or says something that is unwise and that person is not mentally incapacitated they can be chastised. They are not gods, they are men.


I hate to use the word fool, and I won't use it here, I and many other vets and present day soldiers fought for this country not because of testosterone but because we actually love our country. I have met some extremely nice women here but then some not so nice but I respect everyone's right to their opinion ad I may not agree to them but you need to leave your comments about vets alone. maybe you heard or know one vet that was mean and vicious as you put it but they didn't start out that way, until you are actually been where they have ,keep your cruel comments to yourself. just like all the ones in airports that spit on the viet nam vets as they come home from war. I feel so sad sometimes that all the vets who love and fought for this country have to read things that disrepect them, who gave those the right to sit in a free sociaty and have the freedom of speech. As such I respect you opinions but leave the vets alone.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

[


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> -
> 
> Karverr,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> to Huckleberry, I did not say anything about women, you did, so I just voiced my opinion and stated what the Bible says about women in authority over men.If this doesn't agree with what you believe then I will pray for you, as far as this argument about who shut down the government I posted an editorial that explains it in terms that everyone can understand but some ,and we all know who. read it and learn the truth about our great president and his agenda.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You have that right!
> 
> Your wood carvings are beautiful. Next to you, Huck is in Kindergarten in Wood Carving School and you have a PHD. Your wife heirloom sewing and designing shows the love she has for sewing.
> 
> You have dropped into a pit of snakes. They attack blindly, not caring how much damage they leave. Of course, they will not believe anything Thomas Sowell writes. They will not even believe what is written in the Constitution or the Declaration of Independence.


Joey speaks the truth! Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I hate to use the word fool, and I won't use it here, I and many other vets and present day soldiers fought for this country not because of testosterone but because we actually love our country. I have met some extremely nice women here but then some not so nice but I respect everyone's right to their opinion ad I may not agree to them but you need to leave your comments about vets alone. maybe you heard or know one vet that was mean and vicious as you put it but they didn't start out that way, until you are actually been where they have ,keep your cruel comments to yourself. just like all the ones in airports that spit on the viet nam vets as they come home from war. I feel so sad sometimes that all the vets who love and fought for this country have to read things that disrepect them, who gave those the right to sit in a free sociaty and have the freedom of speech. As such I respect you opinions but leave the vets alone.


Karverr,

The people you are writing to will find your weak spot and target you in nasty ways. Very sad.

Again, I completely agree with you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really, LTL--what makes you think that self-proclaimed He-Man wants a bunch of women jumping in to defend him? Foolish, even for you.


It appears that that this is the husband of at least one of the crazies. 
That explains the abusiveness. Anyone who lacks control in one segment of life has to act out in another. Typical batterer behavior... that would also explain why I thought I remembered that dog on the bed from some other person here. 
Maybe someone posted it on another thread recently. 
I seem to remember cruising through some thread where people were showing off their animals, I bet that pic was there.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Completely, really?
Who but a moron COMPLETELY agrees with anyone; a moron or someone who is COMPLETELY intellectually lazy. 
RAH RAH RAH from the empty headed cheerleader



Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> The people you are writing to will find your weak spot and target you in nasty ways. Very sad.
> 
> Again, I completely agree with you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You, sir?, are a liar.



karverr said:


> I hate to use the word fool, and I won't use it here, I and many other vets and present day soldiers fought for this country not because of testosterone but because we actually love our country. I have met some extremely nice women here but then some not so nice but I respect everyone's right to their opinion ad I may not agree to them but you need to leave your comments about vets alone. maybe you heard or know one vet that was mean and vicious as you put it but they didn't start out that way, until you are actually been where they have ,keep your cruel comments to yourself. just like all the ones in airports that spit on the viet nam vets as they come home from war. I feel so sad sometimes that all the vets who love and fought for this country have to read things that disrepect them, who gave those the right to sit in a free sociaty and have the freedom of speech. As such I respect you opinions but leave the vets alone.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Completely, really?
> Who but a moron COMPLETELY agrees with anyone; a moron or someone who is COMPLETELY intellectually lazy.
> RAH RAH RAH from the empty headed cheerleader


She's dishonest as well, Jelun. How can one of Palin's most fervent supporters completely agree with someone who feels that women should have no authority over men? It makes no sense, but then the KP righties never do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> She's dishonest as well, Jelun. How can one of Palin's most fervent supporters completely agree with someone who feels that women should have no authority over men? It makes no sense, but then the KP righties never do.


Excuse me? I totally do not support Palin. Would never want her in our government. Where do you get your ideas? Not from me.

In all my posts I have never mentioned her name. You are making things up again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> They are human, they served because they wanted to. They are lucky they have been alive for the past 70 years.
> Now stop being stupid and move on.


Sorry, jelun2, I have to correct you, not about being human, but they had no choice about whether to serve or not. Many were drafted who would much rather have stayed home. But I definitely agree with your last sentence.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

karverr said:


> to Huckleberry, I did not say anything about women, you did, so I just voiced my opinion and stated what the Bible says about women in authority over men.If this doesn't agree with what you believe then I will pray for you, as far as this argument about who shut down the government I posted an editorial that explains it in terms that everyone can understand but some ,and we all know who. read it and learn the truth about our great president and his agenda.


True, you didn't say anything about women; you simply said that for a president you wanted a _man_.

But I sent you a message earlier that you totally ignored:



karverr said:


> this will probably really get you liberals going but my Bible says that a woman is not to be in any position over men. they are to teach our children which most don't do, they let video games and tv teach them. if they can't do the job God gave them how do they think to run the country.


Your Bible is not the same as mine. Must I be ruled by a book that I don't believe in?

More to the point, am I supposed to waste the brain God gave me, if all my children are grown and moved out? Surely He wouldn't have given women brains and not expected us to use them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am sorry for all of you that think just because he's black that he is the best thing since mashed potatoes, well he ain't. when your little world comes down around your head and you have nothing left just remember how great you defended him.God was in places before the democrats came along and he will win this battle against the minions of satan.


Thank you for replying to the bunch of hateful Lefties most of whom do not claim any religion but mock us for our religion.

We on the Right are ignoring the nasty Lefties but only respond to each other so join us as they mock anything we say.

Join us on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls as the lefties do appear but we are ignoring them. Also Sweet Thoughts is just for people to say nice things.

Have an enjoyable day. Janie


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Excuse me? I totally do not support Palin. Would never want her in our government. Where do you get your ideas? Not from me.
> 
> In all my posts I have never mentioned her name. You are making things up again.


Why--because she's female, like Bachmann, and you truly feel that women have no place in our government?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why--because she's a woman, like Bachmann, or because you truly feel that women have no place in our government?


Because she has no place in our government. You are implying that I think women have no place in government. Where do you get that idea? You are assuming a lot of things.

I will not respond to you again. You are looking for a fight and make up things. I do not associate with crazy people. I will not associate with you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Because she has no place in our government. She's "loosie goosie" to me.


Come off it, LL--I know I've heard you express support for various ferociously conservative Republican women. Do you understand that you're now claiming to agree completely with a man who feels that women should have no authority over men in ANY political party?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I will not leave "comments about vets alone". 
Don't like it, stay off threads that I frequent. It would be as easy as that. 
In the mean time, any time I see some nitwit who wants to act like veterans have more right to free speech than any other citizen or takes a position that all vets are some sort of heroes I WILL speak up. They took a job, they knew what they were doing. They spent years spitting on the image of those men who were brave enough to stand up to a crappy draft system that gave every little rich boy a way out of service. So thank those men who put themselves in danger to serve us, yes indeed. I will not treat them like saints, however. There are good and bad, average and extraordinary. Vets are not ALL of anything.



karverr said:


> I hate to use the word fool, and I won't use it here, I and many other vets and present day soldiers fought for this country not because of testosterone but because we actually love our country. I have met some extremely nice women here but then some not so nice but I respect everyone's right to their opinion ad I may not agree to them but you need to leave your comments about vets alone. maybe you heard or know one vet that was mean and vicious as you put it but they didn't start out that way, until you are actually been where they have ,keep your cruel comments to yourself. just like all the ones in airports that spit on the viet nam vets as they come home from war. I feel so sad sometimes that all the vets who love and fought for this country have to read things that disrepect them, who gave those the right to sit in a free sociaty and have the freedom of speech. As such I respect you opinions but leave the vets alone.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Definitely--even though the whole business seems a bit fishy to me, now that I think about it. It seems odd that Cherf chose today to leave in a self-righteous huff--the beginning of a week in which no honorable and sane Republican is going to be able to hold up his or her head. I suspect she didn't even want to try and skipped off--as always, leaving her flunkies to take the heat.


Wow! Spend a few hours away from this topic and there's ten pages to read through plus KPG's "resignation" on D&P. I figure Admin told her to tone down her attacks on everyone she disagrees with or be booted off KP. She's the winner when it comes to really getting down in the gutter and fighting dirty. For those who might miss her, don't worry. She'll be back.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Wow! Spend a few hours away from this topic and there's ten pages to read through plus KPG's "resignation" on D&P. I figure Admin told her to tone down her attacks on everyone she disagrees with or be booted off KP. She's the winner when it comes to really getting down in the gutter and fighting dirty. For those who might miss her, don't worry. She'll be back.


Unfortunately. :hunf:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here.


Yes, this is a topic in the non-knitting corner of KP. You had to hunt pretty hard to find it, though, as it is not feartured in the daily digests. Talk about warped...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I will not leave "comments about vets alone".
> Don't like it, stay off threads that I frequent. It would be as easy as that.
> In the mean time, any time I see some nitwit who wants to act like veterans have more right to free speech than any other citizen or takes a position that all vets are some sort of heroes I WILL speak up. They took a job, they knew what they were doing. They spent years spitting on the image of those men who were brave enough to stand up to a crappy draft system that gave every little rich boy a way out of service. So thank those men who put themselves in danger to serve us, yes indeed. I will not treat them like saints, however. There are good and bad, average and extraordinary. Vets are not ALL of anything.


They definitely aren't gods, Jelun--but how amazing that some folks here feel that men who braved a hail of bullets might be felled by a few critical words. They aren't idols--but neither are they frail little flowers needing special protection.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really, Karverr--given your circumstances your views on women are especially repugnant. Do you honestly feel that God has given you the authority to dominate the same woman who works to support you?


susanmos2000
despicable isn't it, he rules while his wife is trying her very best to keep the family alfoat. Wonder why he does not sell his carvings to help her out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> to Huckleberry, I did not say anything about women, you did, so I just voiced my opinion and stated what the Bible says about women in authority over men.If this doesn't agree with what you believe then I will pray for you, as far as this argument about who shut down the government I posted an editorial that explains it in terms that everyone can understand but some ,and we all know who. read it and learn the truth about our great president and his agenda.


karverr
you didin't? Honestly? Obviously you quoted the Bible because you support what you quoted. PLEASE, no prayers for me. Pray that soon you can support your Family and give your wife the rest she deserves and the other member of your household supports herself. Your wife sure has a load to carry. Man up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You have that right!
> 
> Your wood carvings are beautiful. Next to you, Huck is in Kindergarten in Wood Carving School and you have a PHD. Your wife heirloom sewing and designing shows the love she has for sewing.
> 
> You have dropped into a pit of snakes. They attack blindly, not caring how much damage they leave. Of course, they will not believe anything Thomas Sowell writes. They will not even believe what is written in the Constitution or the Declaration of Independence.


joeysomma
since when does Huck carve? News to her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, this is a topic in the non-knitting corner of KP. You had to hunt pretty hard to find it, though, as it is not feartured in the daily digests. Talk about warped...


MIB
well, Mr. Dictator has too much time on his hands and seems to surf the Net to go after women. Wonder if he has the guts to do battle with real Men. He thought to pick a fight he can win. Wishful thinking.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> despicable isn't it, he rules while his wife is trying her very best to keep the family alfoat. Wonder why he does not sell his carvings to help her out.


No idea, Huck--but maybe the other righties should give him the usual GOP line about standing on one's own feet and accepting NO government assistance in any way, shape, or form--no food stamps, no Medicaid, and no taxpayer-subsidized trips to the ER.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea, Huck--but maybe the other righties should give him the usual GOP line about standing on one's own feet and accepting NO government assistance in any way, shape, or form--no food stamps, no Medicaid, and no taxpayer-subsidized trips to the ER.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea, Huck--but maybe the other righties should give him the usual GOP line about standing on one's own feet and accepting NO government assistance in any way, shape, or form--no food stamps, no Medicaid, and no taxpayer-subsidized trips to the ER.


susanmos2000
that is right, he gladly accepts any help from our Government while trying to demolish it. Makes his case for disability, doesn't he.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> despicable isn't it, he rules while his wife is trying her very best to keep the family alfoat. Wonder why he does not sell his carvings to help her out.


Money. If his income increases, it may affect any benefits he gets from any governmebt agencies and then there's the IRS...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Money. If his income increases, it may affect any benefits he gets from any government agencies and then there's the IRS...


...which I'm sure he can beat up with one hand tied behind his back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why Bumpkins, I've just given you info that should make you a sought-after speaker in the remaining TP circles. This is what you and your pals have been dreaming of--political and economic chaos. It's here, sweetie--and I'm sure you have the champaign chilling right now.


OMG, she's gotten into her favorite "poison" again. Add MSNBC idiots to the fray telling her what to think and the above is what you get. How Nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> I am sorry for all of you that think just because he's black that he is the best thing since mashed potatoes, well he ain't. when your little world comes down around your head and you have nothing left just remember how great you defended him.God was in places before the democrats came along and he will win this battle against the minions of satan.


I am awaiting the loud groan of "How did that happen, he promised us...? Of course by that time it will be too late. They don't realize that he doesn't care now, so they are already on their own. When the bulb alights, the glow will be blinding.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG, she's gotten into her favorite "poison" again. Add MSNBC idiots to the fray telling her what to think and the above is what you get. How Nice.


Nice indeed, Snookums. After watching our national business leaders and the heads of the G20 bite their nails to the quick and your own Party leaders cave, are you still going to assert that default doesn't matter?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> They definitely aren't gods, Jelun--but how amazing that some folks here feel that men who braved a hail of bullets might be felled by a few critical words. They aren't idols--but neither are they frail little flowers needing special protection.


Exactly, and my observation, susanmos2000, is that in every municipality and in every state there are memorials, monuments, statues, and plaques commemorating what these men have done in battle. That is their shared history, being in battle. It was not their whole lives... they were scout leaders, they were Little League coaches and umpires, they were the men who taught their children to skate and sled and swim back in the time when people did that rather than hire someone to do it. 
They were also mothers and daughters and sisters and nurses and nursers. 
In other words, the living vets are people who took a piece from their lives to go to war. The lucky ones (most of them) came home and made a life. 
Those who really served did not spend their time wanting to be thanked.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> What a dumb statement you made. Playing dumb or are you?
> I just wondered how a MAN who may not knit or crochet would wind up on a knitting forum. What made you so nasty all of a sudden? Perhaps I missed that tone in your prev. postings. Did you just come here to disrespect women? Is that what you do at home? I assure you, you are in for failure if that is your aim.


What made HIM nasty all of a sudden? Try all you "adults" jumping down his throat with your nasty comments from the moment his first post appeared. It's obvious that you never were taught how to make/or be a friend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Simmer down, Karverr. We have no need here for that kind of attitude.


Just as there is no need here for your attitude.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What made HIM nasty all of a sudden? Try all you "adults" jumping down his throat with your nasty comments from the moment his first post appeared. It's obvious that you never were taught how to make/or be a friend.


PPPpppffftttttt!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I hope his dog is male. If not, I am worried.


I was wondering when the disgusting replies would start. You certainly do not disappoint. He figured you out early on and you can't handle it, so start with the disgusting replies. Typical.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Exactly, and my observation, susanmos2000, is that in every municipality and in every state there are memorials, monuments, statues, and plaques commemorating what these men have done in battle. That is their shared history, being in battle. It was not their whole lives... they were scout leaders, they were Little League coaches and umpires, they were the men who taught their children to skate and sled and swim back in the time when people did that rather than hire someone to do it.
> They were also mothers and daughters and sisters and nurses and nursers.
> In other words, the living vets are people who took a piece from their lives to go to war. The lucky ones (most of them) came home and made a life.
> Those who really served did not spend their time wanting to be thanked.


jelun2
those who served RARELY talk about it. Their life thereafter is most important.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> You realize you're posting in public, don't you?


Of course, moron. Posting in public does not mean I was "speaking" to her. Just because you can be overheard in a public venue, doesn't mean you are addressing anyone other than the one you are conversing with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I was wondering when the disgusting replies would start. You certainly do not disappoint. He figured you out early on and you can't handle it, so start with the disgusting replies. Typical.


soloweygirl
how come his Male domination is no concern of yours? I am just lending a little support to the females in his household who must be suffering.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Classic night in the pathetic liberal world
> 
> They post pictures of a women that no one knows, them mock her cruelly
> 
> ...


LTL, anyone is free game as long was their Empress says so. They do follow along like good little soldiers don't they? I do think their leader is in the process of being replaced and am waiting to see who has been chosen. It's been fun sitting on the sidelines watching the drama play out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course, moron. Posting in public does not mean I was "speaking" to her. Just because you can be overheard in a public venue, doesn't mean you are addressing anyone other than the one you are conversing with.


MORON


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Money. If his income increases, it may affect any benefits he gets from any governmebt agencies and then there's the IRS...


MIB
by George you got it. No matter how flaky some folks are, this they can always figure out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course, moron. Posting in public does not mean I was "speaking" to her. Just because you can be overheard in a public venue, doesn't mean you are addressing anyone other than the one you are conversing with.


It does mean that there is no expectation of privacy, however. If you want to address one person, why not use PM?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course, moron. Posting in public does not mean I was "speaking" to her. Just because you can be overheard in a public venue, doesn't mean you are addressing anyone other than the one you are conversing with.


sloweygirl
have you gotten permisson from KPG to call people names? You better check.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It does mean that there is no expectation of privacy, however. If you want to address one person, why not us PM?


That's been pointed out to her, but she still insists on leaving public messages and expecting them not to be read or commented on by others, who can't help seeing them. She obviously doesn't understand.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's been pointed out to her, but she still insists on leaving public messages and expecting them not to be read or commented on by others, who can't help seeing them. She obviously doesn't understand.


Poor thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> I hate to use the word fool, and I won't use it here, I and many other vets and present day soldiers fought for this country not because of testosterone but because we actually love our country. I have met some extremely nice women here but then some not so nice but I respect everyone's right to their opinion ad I may not agree to them but you need to leave your comments about vets alone. maybe you heard or know one vet that was mean and vicious as you put it but they didn't start out that way, until you are actually been where they have ,keep your cruel comments to yourself. just like all the ones in airports that spit on the viet nam vets as they come home from war. I feel so sad sometimes that all the vets who love and fought for this country have to read things that disrepect them, who gave those the right to sit in a free sociaty and have the freedom of speech. As such I respect you opinions but leave the vets alone.


 It''s quite obvious jelun2 has no love for our country. She will be crying the loudest when she finally realizes that what our vets have so valiantly fought for is gone. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> sloweygirl
> have you gotten permisson from KPG to call people names? You better check.


 Huckleberry, was that a typo or did you really mean to call her SLOWeygirl? It certainly describes her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Completely, really?
> Who but a moron COMPLETELY agrees with anyone; a moron or someone who is COMPLETELY intellectually lazy.
> RAH RAH RAH from the empty headed cheerleader


You have just summed up the Democrat/liberal base of voters. The ones that think Obama can do no wrong and is perfect.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Excuse me? I totally do not support Palin. Would never want her in our government. Where do you get your ideas? Not from me.
> 
> In all my posts I have never mentioned her name. You are making things up again.


That's their MO. They make things up and run with it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's been pointed out to her, but she still insists on leaving public messages and expecting them not to be read or commented on by others, who can't help seeing them. She obviously doesn't understand.


Poor Purl
we must lower our expectations once again. We are getting into the minus scale shortly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huckleberry, was that a typo or did you really mean to call her SLOWeygirl? It certainly describes her.


Poor Purl
an honest mistake but astute observation.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> MORON


See I told you so

They just can't help themselves, poor things


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Poor thing.


jelun2
bless her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You have just summed up the Democrat/liberal base of voters. The ones that think Obama can do no wrong and is perfect.


Whom have you heard say Obama is perfect?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nice indeed, Snookums. After watching our national business leaders and the heads of the G20 bite their nails to the quick and your own Party leaders cave, are you still going to assert that default doesn't matter?


 I never said the default doesn't matter. That is you making thing up, yet again. I did say that we will NOT GO INTO DEFAULT. There is a big difference. You should try understanding what the business leaders are saying.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you so
> 
> They just can't help themselves, poor things


If she calls someone a moron, it's fine, but if I call her a moron, it's because I can't help myself? Hypocrite.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Whom have you heard say Obama is perfect?


Poor Purl
did you? I didn't. Wonder who would have since we are very clear about the fact that nobody is perfect.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If she calls someone a moron, it's fine, but if I call her a moron, it's because I can't help myself? Hypocrite.


Poor Purl
oh those memory lapses can be troublesome.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I never said the default doesn't matter. That is you making thing up, yet again. I did say that we will NOT GO INTO DEFAULT. There is a big difference. You should try understanding what the business leaders are saying.


Most of the business leaders are saying "Please stop fooling around and prevent a default." They remember what happened to this country's credit 2 years ago, when we narrowly missed a default - the market dropped way down. Or did you not understand that? If we don't raise the debt ceiling, either we WILL HAVE TO GO INTO DEFAULT, or the president will have to ignore Congress and do what's necessary to avoid it. Either way should make you happy - give you more to blame Obama for.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> how come his Male domination is no concern of yours? I am just lending a little support to the females in his household who must be suffering.


What goes on in his household is between he and his wife and anyone else that lives there. It's her choice to live in that house.

Where is Poor Purl jumping down your throat for talking about his wife. According to Poor Purl, bringing her into the conversation is crossing the line. Poor Purl stated that I crossed the line by referring to your husband as young. She should be all over you and your friends for discussing his wife. Fair is fair.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> oh those memory lapses can be troublesome.


But they're so helpful when you don't want to take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What goes on in his household is between he and his wife and anyone else that lives there. It's her choice to live in that house.
> 
> Where is Poor Purl jumping down your throat for talking about his wife. According to Poor Purl, bringing her into the conversation is crossing the line. Poor Purl stated that I crossed the line by referring to your husband as young. She should be all over you and your friends for discussing his wife. Fair is fair.


soloweygirl
you just don't get it, do you. Anything I am referring to has been posted by his wife. Public information. She seems like a very nice and talented lady and hard-working. She deserves a break.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> you just don't get it, do you.


Nope, Sloweygirl doesn't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's been pointed out to her, but she still insists on leaving public messages and expecting them not to be read or commented on by others, who can't help seeing them. She obviously doesn't understand.


I understand fully. Just because this is a forum, it doesn't mean that every post has to be replied to by everyone, especially when the reply is meant to be nasty. If I believed that the responder actually wanted to join the conversation, that would be totally different. Alas, that is not the case with your and your friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Most of the business leaders are saying "Please stop fooling around and prevent a default." They remember what happened to this country's credit 2 years ago, when we narrowly missed a default - the market dropped way down. Or did you not understand that? If we don't raise the debt ceiling, either we WILL HAVE TO GO INTO DEFAULT, or the president will have to ignore Congress and do what's necessary to avoid it. Either way should make you happy - give you more to blame Obama for.


Our country's credit limit was downgraded because of the out of control spending by the Democrats. Moody's told them then that the credit rating would go down again if they didn't do something about it. We have enough revenue coming in to cover the cost of the loans.We don't have to default. And yes, that means that some other programs will have do without their fair share of the pot. Perhaps if the country had a budget during the last 4 years, we wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I understand fully. Just because this is a forum, it doesn't mean that every post has to be replied to by everyone, especially when the reply is meant to be nasty. If I believed that the responder actually wanted to join the conversation, that would be totally different. Alas, that is not the case with your and your friends.


No, but it does mean that every post *can* be replied to by everyone. I'm afraid I really did find it shocking that you would bring her husband in just to insult her. I've never mentioned anyone else's spouse or children or mother-in-law simply to be nasty. Alas, that is not the case with you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Our country's credit limit was downgraded because of the out of control spending by the Democrats. Moody's told them then that the credit rating would go down again if they didn't do something about it. We have enough revenue coming in to cover the cost of the loans.We don't have to default. And yes, that means that some other programs will have do without their fair share of the pot. Perhaps if the country had a budget during the last 4 years, we wouldn't be in this situation.


Isn't that up to Congress - sorry, I mean the House of Representatives. Last time they presented a budget, Paul Ryan wanted to turn Medicare into a voucher system, which most seniors couldn't afford. Fortunately that budget wasn't adopted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Our country's credit limit was downgraded because of the out of control spending by the Democrats. Moody's told them then that the credit rating would go down again if they didn't do something about it. We have enough revenue coming in to cover the cost of the loans.We don't have to default. And yes, that means that some other programs will have do without their fair share of the pot. Perhaps if the country had a budget during the last 4 years, we wouldn't be in this situation.


By the way, it's the country's credit rating that was downgraded, not its credit limit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Our country's credit limit was downgraded because of the out of control spending by the Democrats. Moody's told them then that the credit rating would go down again if they didn't do something about it. We have enough revenue coming in to cover the cost of the loans.We don't have to default. And yes, that means that some other programs will have do without their fair share of the pot. Perhaps if the country had a budget during the last 4 years, we wouldn't be in this situation.


soloweygirl
again do I need to remind you who got us into Wars for which we will have to pay for at least another decade? Remember
G.W. Bush? Glad you keep bringing it up, it will make us more alert to future underhanded costly decisions by Republicans. They just love War since it helps the Oil and Weapons business tremendously. To hell with losing lives and thousands of maimed for life who now also go hungry since the Tea Partiers give a damn. So much for honoring the Vets.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> since when does Huck carve? News to her.


maybe you should re-read some of your posts in the Garden


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What made HIM nasty all of a sudden? Try all you "adults" jumping down his throat with your nasty comments from the moment his first post appeared. It's obvious that you never were taught how to make/or be a friend.


 :thumbup: they don't know how to disagree with someone without getting personal, rude, crude and obscene. They mock him, his dog and then his wife and still lay claim to some sort of moral superiority?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Classic night in the pathetic liberal world
> 
> They post pictures of a women that no one knows, them mock her cruelly
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. Look at the lies here. Of course you knew who was in the picture. The person who was in the picture said it was someone on the thread where she posted. We all know it was her. better remember to go to confession this week, LTL.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> Thank you! I would write more, but I have already said it. I would add, however, that as nice as Obamacare sounds, it would decimate the country.
> 
> ...


You sound like a crazy person saying the president is the devil himself. Get some help LL.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> maybe you should re-read some of your posts in the Garden


west coast kitty
you need to learn the difference between wood-working and carving. Even though I have done just a few carvings I have posted NONE and never called myself a carver. Please for once, get it right. My wood-working pictures are in the "Garden...." thread page 51. Now you show me where I called myself a carver.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: they don't know how to disagree with someone without getting personal, rude, crude and obscene. They mock him, his dog and then his wife and still lay claim to some sort of moral superiority?


west coast kitty
say what?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's their MO. They make things up and run with it.


Soloweygirl,

I have not seen anything as pathetic as that group. They must have relationships that are a disaster. How unhappy they are!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Let us remember, the Debt Ceiling is The Law Of The Land.

Dow up today


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You have just summed up the Democrat/liberal base of voters. The ones that think Obama can do no wrong and is perfect.


Just got back from my doctor. He said he will have to go out of business (like many other doctors) because of Obamacare. He also said Obamacare will not work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You have just summed up the Democrat/liberal base of voters. The ones that think Obama can do no wrong and is perfect.


Soloweygirl,

Great words. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you so
> 
> They just can't help themselves, poor things


No they cannot, can they?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have not seen anything as pathetic as that group. They must have relationships that are a disaster. How unhappy they are!


In 4 months, after my DH and I celebrate our 50th wedding anniversary, I'd love to hear about your relationship(s) and how happy you are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Let us remember, the Debt Ceiling is The Law Of The Land.
> 
> Dow up today


Really? From CNBC:

"Since 1960, Congress has acted 78 times to permanently raise, temporarily extend or revise the definition of the debt limit49 times under Republican presidents and 29 times under Democrats."


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just got back from my doctor. He said he will have to go out of business (like many other doctors) because of Obamacare. He also said Obamacare will not work.


Well, as Jelun observed yesterday you do have a knack for picking losers. Guess that holds true in your private life as well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really? From CNBC:
> 
> "Since 1960, Congress has acted 78 times to permanently raise, temporarily extend or revise the definition of the debt limit49 times under Republican presidents and 29 times under Democrats."


True, but that takes an act of Congress. Until it is raised the current cap is The Law Of The Land


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True, but that takes an act of Congress. Until it is raised the current cap is The Law Of The Land


No problem there--at long last the Republicans in Congress have gotten the message.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You have just summed up the Democrat/liberal base of voters. The ones that think Obama can do no wrong and is perfect.


I just read an article outlining part of an interview that Oprah had with that swimmer (Cuba to FL). Oprah, it is reported, says that atheists... 
My reaction to that is the same as it is to your attempt to define what libs think. 
One person cannot possibly know what another thinks, they can know what another says that they think, they can know what they believe that other thinks; that thinking is as far as it goes. 
Nobody can know what another thinks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I just read an article outlining part of an interview that Oprah had with that swimmer (Cuba to FL). Oprah, it is reported, says that atheists...
> My reaction to that is the same as it is to your attempt to define what libs think.
> One person cannot possibly know what another thinks, they can know what another says that they think, they can know what they believe that other thinks; that thinking is as far as it goes.
> Nobody can know what another thinks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Because she has no place in our government. You are implying that I think women have no place in government. Where do you get that idea? You are assuming a lot of things.
> 
> I will not respond to you again. You are looking for a fight and make up things. I do not associate with crazy people. I will not associate with you.


Warning, do not associate with yourself.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Warning, do not associate with yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course, moron. Posting in public does not mean I was "speaking" to her. Just because you can be overheard in a public venue, doesn't mean you are addressing anyone other than the one you are conversing with.


Ah, you are the master of your own domain.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Need another example of the the dimness of mainstream liberal talking heads? The brains of the Today Show last Thursday could not give any examples of American accomplishments (aka exceptionalism). It is truly pathetic that people even watch them thinking they are newscasters. Libs laugh as much you want at Fox, but they are smarter than any on the mainstream (non)news broadcasts shows.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Warning, do not associate with yourself.


Very good advice for lukelucy. I hope she and LTL will make their departure along with their, boss, Cherf. It is just the annoying little minions left out here now. Maybe LTL and knit crazy can fight it out since Cherf turned tail and ran away. She couldn't stand the humiliation that her beloved TP goof balls were bringing down on them selves and the rest of the country. None of those idiots knows how to extricate themselves from the big mess they have created. They came to dance with the big girls and boys and now they have to pay the piper.   
I wonder how long Cherf can keep her promise and stay away. I am taking bets.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Need another example of the the dimness of mainstream liberal talking heads? The brains of the Today Show last Thursday could not give any examples of American accomplishments (aka exceptionalism). It is truly pathetic that people even watch them thinking they are newscasters. Libs laugh as much you want at Fox, but they are smarter than any on the mainstream (non)news broadcasts shows.


Well, let's hear from someone who considers herself sharp as a tack and completely uncorrupted by the "mainstream liberal talking heads".

The Senate is busily crafting a piece of legislation that will end the shutdown and raise the debt ceiling on a temporary basis, possibly until January 2014. It contains nothing about delaying Obamacare for a year and probably nothing about revoking the medical device tax, but it does agree to bi-partisan discussion about cutting spending and reducing the deficit.

This document will be placed before Boehner in the next day or two, and he has two options 1) put it up for a vote, knowing it will probably pass, or 2) refuse, as he's tabled so much legislation in the past that he feared might upset the Tea Partiers. If the thing passes he'll probably lose his speakership--if it doesn't, the nation will almost certainly 'default' (however you choose to interpret that).

Tell us, o wise one, how you would handle the situation?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Need another example of the the dimness of mainstream liberal talking heads? The brains of the Today Show last Thursday could not give any examples of American accomplishments (aka exceptionalism). It is truly pathetic that people even watch them thinking they are newscasters. Libs laugh as much you want at Fox, but they are smarter than any on the mainstream (non)news broadcasts shows.


You are almost as amusing as your fallen idol, Cherf. At least she was smart enough to see the hand writing on the wall but you appear to be one of those die hards from the South. VA still hasn't recovered from losing the Civil War. You do know you lost that one don't you dear? Then there were those idiots who brought their confederate flags to D.C. yesterday calling themselves patriots. Maybe you should tell them your side lost LTL apparently they haven't received the news yet either. They are still preaching that on Fox too. Loved that big trucker really that took over D.C. this last weekend too. They really had a big convoy going. I think Bachmann and Cruz showed up.  
It's kind of like having a big piece of tp stuck on the bottom of your shoe and that nasty thing just won't let go. Gee, Tea Party and toilet paper. I guess they are the same thing! But then again toilet paper serves a useful purpose. :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: they don't know how to disagree with someone without getting personal, rude, crude and obscene. They mock him, his dog and then his wife and still lay claim to some sort of moral superiority?


They never mocked the dog. Most said he was a very nice dog.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Simmer down, Karverr. We have no need here for that kind of attitude.


sorry, but I don't like to be told I have to do something in orderto be on a public site.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really? From CNBC:
> 
> "Since 1960, Congress has acted 78 times to permanently raise, temporarily extend or revise the definition of the debt limit49 times under Republican presidents and 29 times under Democrats."


But never under a black president.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What made HIM nasty all of a sudden? Try all you "adults" jumping down his throat with your nasty comments from the moment his first post appeared. It's obvious that you never were taught how to make/or be a friend.


Try the fact that Mr. Brain Dead is doing his best to let us know what kind of bonehead he is. No mistaking HIS intentions. If he wants to hang out with adults, he can prove he's one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I just read an article outlining part of an interview that Oprah had with that swimmer (Cuba to FL). Oprah, it is reported, says that atheists...
> My reaction to that is the same as it is to your attempt to define what libs think.
> One person cannot possibly know what another thinks, they can know what another says that they think, they can know what they believe that other thinks; that thinking is as far as it goes.
> Nobody can know what another thinks.


Jelun2, that all goes without saying, but there's another thing wrong with them telling us how we think. They have absolutely no curiosity about the world; notice how they almost never follow a link to a liberal website, while we all check in once in a while with Faux News or Lush Rimbaugh, etc., and know too much what they think.

Besides, it's very strange to form a friendship on the basis of common hatred.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Very good advice for lukelucy. I hope she and LTL will make their departure along with their, boss, Cherf. It is just the annoying little minions left out here now. Maybe LTL and knit crazy can fight it out since Cherf turned tail and ran away. She couldn't stand the humiliation that her beloved TP goof balls were bringing down on them selves and the rest of the country. None of those idiots knows how to extricate themselves from the big mess they have created. They came to dance with the big girls and boys and now they have to pay the piper.
> I wonder how long Cherf can keep her promise and stay away. I am taking bets.


Why don't you stay away as you are very hateful to KGP for no reason at all & now you are being trashing the new person. Shame, shame!

We are not ashamed of the republicans so go wash your hands as they are dirty!

LTL, KGP & Knit crazy are lovely people which you cannot ever hold a candle to their light.

You are just a bully as well as your so called friends especially Seattle who slammed DonnieK for no reason.

Go hide your ugly self!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Ah, you are the master of your own domain.


ute4kp, I think you are very sly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But never under a black president.


What does race have to do with anything as you continually bring it up. What is your race?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> ute4kp, I think you are very sly.


it is just being hateful as usual! Shame, shame!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course, moron. Posting in public does not mean I was "speaking" to her. Just because you can be overheard in a public venue, doesn't mean you are addressing anyone other than the one you are conversing with.


Are you for real? A public forum is just that. No one is trying to "overhear" what you said to one person. Use a PM for that. When you post here, publically, you leave yourself open to replies from anyone. Geez you're dumb.:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Try the fact that Mr. Brain Dead is doing his best to let us know what kind of bonehead he is. No mistaking HIS intentions. If he wants to hang out with adults, he can prove he's one.


You are such a stupid idiot go away & hide in your hole!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I understand fully. Just because this is a forum, it doesn't mean that every post has to be replied to by everyone, especially when the reply is meant to be nasty. If I believed that the responder actually wanted to join the conversation, that would be totally different. Alas, that is not the case with your and your friends.


If you understood fully, you wouldn't continue to try to pretend that a public forum is just that, public. Whoever reads what you post gets to remark. Some of the people who read what you post probably won't remark. What does that have to so with every post getting a reply from everyone? Geez, you're still STUPID.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> he came here to "show women" what a "real" man is like. SURE!


I have never said I as showing you a real man, I have my views just like everyone else. why do you put words into something that wasn't their.by the way your remarks have been I bet your husband has a hard time getting his panties on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What does race have to do with anything as you continually bring it up. What is your race?


Mine is the human race. What's yours?

Seriously, I very rarely bring up race, probably never before on KP. But Obama's race keeps coming up because no other president (at least in my lifetime) has been treated the way the right treats Obama. They can't even force themselves to be civil. As soon as he was first inaugurated, the GOP started trying to prevent him from doing _anything_, whether the country needed it or not, and they continue up to today.

Tell me, how many white presidents do you recall having their birth certificates questioned? or what about those insulting cartoons that were passed around comparing the president to a chimp? Don't tell me that ever happened to a white president.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why don't you stay away as you are very hateful to KGP for no reason at all & now you are being trashing the new person. Shame, shame!
> 
> We are not ashamed of the republicans so go wash your hands as they are dirty!
> 
> ...


Janeway,

Great words. The trouble is that I think they like getting people upset/responsive/etc. Anything anyone writes is misconstrued by them. I am certain and firmly believe that they are sick people. Also, I believe that Huck is many of them. There are a couple of people that are not Huck, but I think he/she/IT/Huck/Ingried posts under several names.

Those nasties need to take a cleansing agent because they suffer from a contaminated soul and body. Psychotherapy is a must for he/she/IT.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are such a stupid idiot go away & hide in your hole!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just got back from my doctor. He said he will have to go out of business (like many other doctors) because of Obamacare. He also said Obamacare will not work.


This is a sign of good things to come from Obamacare. Quacks, like your doc, with no business sense will have to shut down. The world will be a safer place as a result.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Need another example of the the dimness of mainstream liberal talking heads? The brains of the Today Show last Thursday could not give any examples of American accomplishments (aka exceptionalism). It is truly pathetic that people even watch them thinking they are newscasters. Libs laugh as much you want at Fox, but they are smarter than any on the mainstream (non)news broadcasts shows.


Um, whatever gave you the idea that The Today Show has anything to do with newscasters? They are entertainers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How true this is!


Obama is granting a license to illegal aliens. Terrible. Let's just let the government support everyone for life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Today is the first time that I saw a crowd storming Washington asking Obama to come up with his (figurative) hands up and get out. No other president has had that happen. Good for the crowd. They are right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama is granting a license to illegal aliens. Terrible. Let's just let the government support everyone for life.


A driver's license? A license to practice medicine? What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I have never said I as showing you a real man, I have my views just like everyone else. why do you put words into something that wasn't their.by the way your remarks have been I bet your husband has a hard time getting his panties on.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't stop laughing! Thank you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Ah, you are the master of your own domain.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Just got back from my doctor. He said he will have to go out of business (like many other doctors) because of Obamacare. He also said Obamacare will not work.


Lukelucy
you poor thing to have selected such a "humanitarian' as your Doctor. Wonder where you folks reside where all of the Doctors are quitting. At least it will make room for foreign Doctors to establish themselves as has been done before. Looking forward to your grandchildren marrying into other cultures. As the World turns.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How true this is!


It's true?

I have seen that pictures of that small gathering in DC, could you please present a picture of a 90 yo vet at EITHER of the weekend gatherings that were supposed to be vets?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Warning, do not associate with yourself.


ute4kp
you deserve a Star for this one. Make that 5.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Very good advice for lukelucy. I hope she and LTL will make their departure along with their, boss, Cherf. It is just the annoying little minions left out here now. Maybe LTL and knit crazy can fight it out since Cherf turned tail and ran away. She couldn't stand the humiliation that her beloved TP goof balls were bringing down on them selves and the rest of the country. None of those idiots knows how to extricate themselves from the big mess they have created. They came to dance with the big girls and boys and now they have to pay the piper.
> I wonder how long Cherf can keep her promise and stay away. I am taking bets.


Don't worry, Cheeky. As soon as KPG realizes her minions are still struggling here without her. she'll swoop back in. I don't think we should take any bets on a certainty.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> sorry, but I don't like to be told I have to do something in orderto be on a public site.


Guess what? You still get to behave properly in public. Try it sometime.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is the first time that I saw a crowd storming Washington asking Obama to come up with his (figurative) hands up and get out. No other president has had that happen. Good for the crowd. They are right.


There you are, Janeway (Yes, I know this was a post by Lukelucy, but Janeway and I were discussing something relevant to this). Some people even disrespect the office of the president, which they never did to any white president. There's a difference between protesting what he's doing and behaving as if he's dirt. You seem to forget, he really was elected, whether you like it or not, and for that alone is entitled to respect.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Why don't you stay away as you are very hateful to KGP for no reason at all & now you are being trashing the new person. Shame, shame!
> 
> We are not ashamed of the republicans so go wash your hands as they are dirty!
> 
> ...


You first, sweetie. What a load of tripe.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How true this is!


joeysomma
why do you want to expose such poor penmanship of your buddies to the World?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are such a stupid idiot go away & hide in your hole!


Good one, there. Very adult and polished.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Don't worry, Cheeky. As soon as KPG realizes her minions are still struggling here without her. she'll swoop back in. I don't think we should take any bets on a certainty.


MIB
she will be back, the withdrawing symptoms are unbearable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> why do you want to expose such poor penmanship of your buddies to the World?


Did I miss something, Huck? What poor penmanship?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good one, there. Very adult and polished.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But never under a black president.


What does being black have to do with the debt ceiling? The Debt Ceiling is the Law of the Land. Why must libs focus on race? In fact it happened under Carter because of a glitch and the country did not fall into a black hole.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is a sign of good things to come from Obamacare. Quacks, like your doc, with no business sense will have to shut down. The world will be a safer place as a result.


MIB
you are so on target. GOOD Country Doctors die in Office. They are most willing to deliver care for a chicken or a fresh egg or just a cup of Coffee and nice conversation. And some still make housecalls. No greed there. Dedicated Physicians never look to get rich, they want to do good. BTW remember that Tea party Nut who wants the country to go back to exchanging medical care for Chickens and Vegetables and Apples?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Today is the first time that I saw a crowd storming Washington asking Obama to come up with his (figurative) hands up and get out. No other president has had that happen. Good for the crowd. They are right.


LOL, storming Washington, really? 
I have seen estimates of 200-300 people. Just another gathering of the die hard birthers. It is sad, really. 
You know I have searched and searched. I cannot find a record of that Larry Klaman being a military veteran. Isn't that odd?
If you think that has never happened you have not paid attention to presidential politics for very long. 
Do you not remember when LBJ decided not to run and why?

Take a peek now at the faces of the people listening to the embarassments this man presents. Tell me they aren't chagrined by what he has to say. Some were laughing at him by the end of his rant containing the same tired lies. 
And then, please, tell us all when was the FIRST non-violent American revolution. Sheesh!

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/10/13/at-tea-party-like-rally-obama-told-to-put-the-quran-down/

BTW, I think Ronald Reagan would be very sad to hear that suddenly he did NOT put an end to communism.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does being black have to do with the debt ceiling? The Debt Ceiling is the Law of the Land. Why must libs focus on race? In fact it happened under Carter because of a glitch and the country did not fall into a black hole.


So what are you proposing, LTL? That the Republicans hang tough and refuse to raise the debt ceiling until the ACA is revoked or de-funded or delayed?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Where would you get the idea that she has a warped mind? Is that simply because she is not going to buy into your silly anti-woman agenda?
> 
> You have to admit that since you have been very quiet is the past it is a but odd that suddenly you are posting many times in a day.
> Is it unusual to think that maybe you finished some big project and now have time on your hands?
> ...


I was driving a big rig cross country when i suffered a stroke that semi paralyzed my left side. i paid my dues so if I get any benefits from the government I have earned them.I have been on this site for 6 mths or more, so I was not looking for a site to bash women, I have been married 42 years and my wife is my partner,so 
i don't send anti women comments .I only told what the Bible had to say about women .If any body says their bible doesn't say that I say they ought to read it and not keep it on a shelf.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does being black have to do with the debt ceiling? The Debt Ceiling is the Law of the Land. Why must libs focus on race? In fact it happened under Carter because of a glitch and the country did not fall into a black hole.


Being black has nothing to do with the debt ceiling. It has a lot to do with the way Congress is treating the president.

Carter was president at a time of prosperity, not a time when we're still digging out of a recession.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did I miss something, Huck? What poor penmanship?


Poor Purl
that wonderful sign. Perhaps I was a little hasty, this one is superior to most of the Tea Party exhibitions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Mine is the human race. What's yours?
> 
> Seriously, I very rarely bring up race, probably never before on KP. But Obama's race keeps coming up because no other president (at least in my lifetime) has been treated the way the right treats Obama. They can't even force themselves to be civil. As soon as he was first inaugurated, the GOP started trying to prevent him from doing _anything_, whether the country needed it or not, and they continue up to today.
> 
> Tell me, how many white presidents do you recall having their birth certificates questioned? or what about those insulting cartoons that were passed around comparing the president to a chimp? Don't tell me that ever happened to a white president.


Oh please, the libs were horrible to Bush. So your statement is incorrect. I never saw any of the chimp cartoons, seriously. Just don't read publications that editorialize that way.

I do remember a big stink over McCain's citizenship because he was not born in the US. His dad was deployed and they were not in the country at the time. So he may not be of mixed race, just white, but he could at least provide a certified birth certificate.

Talk about being uncivil, what about the rhetoric Obama and his supporters use when talking about the Republicans in the Senate and House? Terrorists, arsonist, hostage takers, suicide bombers...... not very presidential or statesman like.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> that wonderful sign. Perhaps I was a little hasty, this one is superior to most of the Tea Party exhibitions.


Yes--at least it's legible.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> I was driving a big rig cross country when i suffered a stroke that semi paralyzed my left side. i paid my dues so if I get any benefits from the government I have earned them.I have been on this site for 6 mths or more, so I was not looking for a site to bash women, I have been married 42 years and my wife is my partner,so
> i don't send anti women comments .I only told what the Bible had to say about women .If any body says their bible doesn't say that I say they ought to read it and not keep it on a shelf.


No thanks, I donated all of my Bibles through one of those Got Books bins years ago. 
I could care less what the Bible says about anything, your wife should have filled you in on that. 
I prefer other fairy tales to the Bible.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> how come his Male domination is no concern of yours? I am just lending a little support to the females in his household who must be suffering.


how dare you bring my wife into your little spat, she is a wonderful women who is God fearing and my partner. I provide a good home for her and when working she had whatever she needed. now that i'm disabled i get a pension but she works her own business and helps, wow thats a real marriage, you should be that lucky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> I was driving a big rig cross country when i suffered a stroke that semi paralyzed my left side. i paid my dues so if I get any benefits from the government I have earned them.I have been on this site for 6 mths or more, so I was not looking for a site to bash women, I have been married 42 years and my wife is my partner,so
> i don't send anti women comments .I only told what the Bible had to say about women .If any body says their bible doesn't say that I say they ought to read it and not keep it on a shelf.


karverr
is not the largest percentage of people receiving benefits deserving or is it just you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, storming Washington, really?
> I have seen estimates of 200-300 people. Just another gathering of the die hard birthers. It is sad, really.
> You know I have searched and searched. I cannot find a record of that Larry Klaman being a military veteran. Isn't that odd?
> If you think that has never happened you have not paid attention to presidential politics for very long.
> ...


jelun2
did I take a long nap? What happened to the thousands of Truckers and Million Vets? Please, fill me in.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> No thanks, I donated all of my Bibles through one of those Got Books bins years ago.
> I could care less what the Bible says about anything, your wife should have filled you in on that.
> I prefer other fairy tales to the Bible.


i feel so sorry for you, your life must be so empty without a spiritual belief in God, I guess that's why you are so bitter about everything. please forgive me if i say a prayer for you.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> is not the largest percentage of people receiving benefits deserving or is it just you?


I believe everybody that earned the benefits should get them but a lot of people never paid into the system but were given the benefits.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> how dare you bring my wife into your little spat, she is a wonderful women who is God fearing and my partner. I provide a good home for her and when working she had whatever she needed. now that i'm disabled i get a pension but she works her own business and helps, wow thats a real marriage, you should be that lucky.


OK, folks. We have proof that KPG is back already and pretending to be man filled with righteous indignation. Just replace the word "God" with "karverr" and you'll know what his wife is fearing and you'll have that "real" marriage summed up, too.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Try the fact that Mr. Brain Dead is doing his best to let us know what kind of bonehead he is. No mistaking HIS intentions. If he wants to hang out with adults, he can prove he's one.


who are you calling Mr. brain dead?why do you so called adults revert to name calling? I thought children did that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> who are you calling Mr. brain dead?why do you so called adults revert to name calling? I thought children did that.


KPG, I'm calling you Mr. Brain Dead, but I have to correct that. Ms. Brain Dead is the proper term. And you know good and well that this topic is in the gutter where people revert to all kinds of childish behavior. You've been a good example. Go look in the mirror.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Your Bible is not the same as mine. Must I be ruled by a book that I don't believe in?
> 
> And am I supposed to waste the brain God gave me, if all my children are grown and moved out? Surely He wouldn't have given women brains and not expected us to use them.


there is only one true Bible, buy to believe it and understand it you have to read it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> I believe everybody that earned the benefits should get them but a lot of people never paid into the system but were given the benefits.


karverr
yes, those "lot of people" happen to be mostly children and many old. I guess as Gingrich said, let them clean the Toilets in Schools or be greeters as Walmart. I love your (non) Christian attitude. I rather give to ten undeserving then let one innocent go without.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Janeway said:


> it is just being hateful as usual! Shame, shame!


Being a master of her/his own domain is so hateful? LOL LOL LOL.
I responded to a hater who called me a "moron". I felt that I held back quite well.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Guess what? You still get to behave properly in public. Try it sometime.


you are a fine one to talk, jut read some of your own trash you put out in public.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> I was driving a big rig cross country when i suffered a stroke that semi paralyzed my left side. i paid my dues so if I get any benefits from the government I have earned them.I have been on this site for 6 mths or more, so I was not looking for a site to bash women, I have been married 42 years and my wife is my partner,so
> i don't send anti women comments .I only told what the Bible had to say about women .If any body says their bible doesn't say that I say they ought to read it and not keep it on a shelf.


You are fielding lots of responses, I can understand how you get folks confused. So, I won't hold it against you (for now) that you are feeling your way around and seeing what will rile which person up. 
You are barking up the wrong tree if you think that libs and socialists are going to begrudge you some support from the government. SSDI is just that insurance against becoming disabled. It is meant to be there for workers. The disagreement comes in when people are taking with one hand and not thinking about the needs of the other folks who also need to have a hand up. 
I am a socialist, I believe that those who can should be helping those who can't. It is a small enough price to pay for a civilized society. 
My problem comes with people who want to scam the system and yell about others who they say are simply because their minds work that way. 
Just so you know? We all pay our dues in one way or another. I thought your Bible taught you that.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are such a stupid idiot go away & hide in your hole!


Shame on you for being so hateful.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

They are just jockeying for that Alpha position that is now vacant. This should be interesting.



ute4kp said:


> Being a master of her/his own domain is so hateful? LOL LOL LOL.
> I responded to a hater who called me a "moron". I felt that I held back quite well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is a sign of good things to come from Obamacare. Quacks, like your doc, with no business sense will have to shut down. The world will be a safer place as a result.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> there is only one true Bible, buy to believe it and understand it you have to read it.


karverr
there is? Have you read it? Oh sure you have, I remember the "women" part but you sure missed the "love they neighbor" and "what you do against the weakest among you, you are doing to me" - close, not looking for a Cigar.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> yes, those "lot of people" happen to be mostly children and many old. I guess as Gingrich said, let them clean the Toilets in Schools or be greeters as Walmart. I love your (non) Christian attitude. I rather give to ten undeserving then let one innocent go without.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> i feel so sorry for you, your life must be so empty without a spiritual belief in God, I guess that's why you are so bitter about everything. please forgive me if i say a prayer for you.


Your ignorance is showing again. Nobody said I don't have a belief in God. 
I just don't need to worship a book or some brick and mortar edifice.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, storming Washington, really?
> I have seen estimates of 200-300 people. Just another gathering of the die hard birthers. It is sad, really.
> You know I have searched and searched. I cannot find a record of that Larry Klaman being a military veteran. Isn't that odd?


Actually I believe the proof is in Klayman's own words. His demand that Obama "leave town, to get up, to put the Quran down, to get up off his knees, and to figuratively come out with his hands up" sounds awfully like a drill sergeant ordering a hard-headed recruit to successively do a hundred jumping jacks, drop, crawl on his belly, roll over, perform a thousand sit ups etc etc.

A military guy he is--the only question is, Whose? One has to wonder.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> They are just jockeying for that Alpha position that is now vacant. This should be interesting.
> 
> :thumbup:


It should be very interesting.

:twisted:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> yes, those "lot of people" happen to be mostly children and many old. I guess as Gingrich said, let them clean the Toilets in Schools or be greeters as Walmart. I love your (non) Christian attitude. I rather give to ten undeserving then let one innocent go without.


If you read I said deserving, yes the children are in that group, what I meant is the lazy shiftless people who are playing the system, i.e. getting benefits by cheating and lying to get them. you know they are out there my brother in law is one.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Your ignorance is showing again. Nobody said I don't have a belief in God.
> I just don't need to worship a book or some brick and mortar edifice.


 well I see how you fall back on name calling, the 
bible is not just a book, it is the word of God to his believers and i'm sorry I said you don't believe in God, even the devil and the demons believe. now before you jump up on your horse I did not call you a devil or demon.I see that from where your from yall elect the devil and demons.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> If you read I said deserving, yes the children are in that group, what I meant is the lazy shiftless people who are playing the system, i.e. getting benefits by cheating and lying to get them. you know they are out there my brother in law is one.


That might well be true--but would you like someone to reduce or eliminate YOUR hard-earned benefits just to punish folks like your BIL?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

karverr said:


> there is only one true Bible, buy to believe it and understand it you have to read it.


Please, not all religions have the Bible as their sacred text. Buddhists have the Tripitaka, and Buddhism predates Christianity by 500 years. Are you intending to insult my religion, or way of life as some people say Buddhism is? Muslims follow the Koran. Please remember that there is a difference between Muslims and radical Islamists. Not all Christians are gentle, loving, turn the other cheek people. The man who was said to help Jesus carry the cross was neither a Jew or a follower of Christ. It is not necessary to read and quote your religious text constantly. this could betaken as a slur against non Christians, and that would not be very Christian would it?

I shal now sit back and wait for one poster, who I shall not name her but she know who she is, to tell me to "shut my dirty mouth". She is such a charming soul. I always thought having a 'dirty mouth' meant someone who was using foul langauage, not someone expressing a different opinion to you.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Odd , though, isn't it that one who seems to be such a control freak would let a dog sit in the middle of a bed.


evidently your husband wears the panties in your family.

I 'm not a control freak as you state, you just can't stand for someone to speak their mind where it's not agreeing to yours. you self righteous women have called me names ,brought my wife into your crap, who you don't even know and then you insinuate behavior between me and my puppy.I think now I will join the other ladies that are tired of all yall's bs .


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

karverr said:


> If you read I said deserving, yes the children are in that group, what I meant is the lazy shiftless people who are playing the system, i.e. getting benefits by cheating and lying to get them. you know they are out there my brother in law is one.


Yes, indeed. Those people are out there. 
Just like the people who shave a few thousand off their income so that they can pay less tax. 
Those people feel entitled for some reason and have for long before we had this our 44th POTUS. 
I remember the men, from my childhood, who would leave wives and children with nothing. Leave them for the other taxpayers to take care of. I am afraid we didn't do a very good job of it. 
Some people like to blame the disrespect and seeming lack of morals on some false assumption of God being removed from public schools. I believe it is because we woke up to the mean way adults acted when the poor said they needed help. It is much worse now. 
I can remember how horrified we were that one of our classmates didn't have any way to get a class ring. We all made sure that she got that ring, some of us with very small amounts and, luckily, others with greater amounts. 
As pragmatic adults many would say people living in poverty shouldn't have those "luxuries". I say, horse doodoo. It is important. It was important for her to know that we cared enough to help her get it. Adults fail in that. Society lets children down every day. The "Christian nation" lets children down every day. Ptooie!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh please, the libs were horrible to Bush. So your statement is incorrect. I never saw any of the chimp cartoons, seriously. Just don't read publications that editorialize that way.
> 
> I do remember a big stink over McCain's citizenship because he was not born in the US. His dad was deployed and they were not in the country at the time. So he may not be of mixed race, just white, but he could at least provide a certified birth certificate.
> 
> Talk about being uncivil, what about the rhetoric Obama and his supporters use when talking about the Republicans in the Senate and House? Terrorists, arsonist, hostage takers, suicide bombers...... not very presidential or statesman like.


The rhetoric Obama and his supporters *currently* use; for 5 years O tried to compromise with them, even to the extent of not putting the public option into the ACA (which a lot of his supporters very strongly favored).
The dumb "sequester" is the result of him giving in to some GOP demands rather than fighting with them. I think he's just fed up with the disrespect they show him publicly and constantly. And anyway, why should he be pleasant and polite to extortionists, which is what the Republican Congress is made of?

The stink over McCain's citizenship wasn't all that big, esp. compared to the Birthers' nonsense. They're still claiming he's not a citizen. Are you still in doubt about his citizenship?

I'll admit we made a lot of fun of Bush, to the extent that my husband would walk out of the room when I got on the subject (and he's not a conservative). Partly that was because he was never elected, which made a lot of people angry, but not angry enough to make the kinds of threats O has to deal with.

But those chimp cartoons - I think if you saw one, you'd feel embarrassed that people of your party sent them around. The Republican candidate for governor of NY had a whole collection of them; he lost.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> there is? Have you read it? Oh sure you have, I remember the "women" part but you sure missed the "love they neighbor" and "what you do against the weakest among you, you are doing to me" - close, not looking for a Cigar.


I love how you skimmed the Bible and found several phrases to toss at me.yes your 100%right I have read the Bible several times, I study the word of God . you have to believe all of it is truth or non of it is, I wonder where all you self righteous women fall. lets see first you all attack me cause i'm male, then yall attack me cause I m a veteran, then I 'm called a dictator, then a control freak,then you talk about my wife, then my puppy, I guess next will be that I like chevy's then you can call me a red neck, then a bigot ,racist, my goodness come on get to the real issue I'm a sexist, now I 'm getting wise you all are lesbians, thats got to be it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

karverr said:


> there is only one true Bible, buy to believe it and understand it you have to read it.


I've read the Bible more than once in its original language, and I certainly do understand it. If you believe yours is the true Bible, fine, but remember that belief is not the same as knowledge.

And you still haven't answered my question why God gave women brains if all he wants us to do is have babies.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh good. 


karverr said:


> evidently your husband wears the panties in your family.
> 
> I 'm not a control freak as you state, you just can't stand for someone to speak their mind where it's not agreeing to yours. you self righteous women have called me names ,brought my wife into your crap, who you don't even know and then you insinuate behavior between me and my puppy.I think now I will join the other ladies that are tired of all yall's bs .


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So I guess that saying "showing your ignorance" is an insult and making a comment about my husband wearing panties is not. 
LOL, not that there is anything wrong with that. 
If I had one, he might like the soft pink... or perhaps the teal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Your ignorance is showing again. Nobody said I don't have a belief in God.
> I just don't need to worship a book or some brick and mortar edifice.


jelun2
why is that so hard to understand for folks like him? I as well do not worship, I believe. If I want to be organized, I join a Ball Team.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I believe the proof is in Klayman's own words. His demand that Obama "leave town, to get up, to put the Quran down, to get up off his knees, and to figuratively come out with his hands up" sounds awfully like a drill sergeant ordering a hard-headed recruit to successively do a hundred jumping jacks, drop, crawl on his belly, roll over, perform a thousand sit ups etc etc.
> 
> A military guy he is--the only question is, Whose? One has to wonder.


susanmos2000
behind the scenes he is most likely a real wimp. That is how is usually goes with such a loud mouth. Glad that he exposes himself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> It should be very interesting.
> 
> :twisted:


ute4kp
I agree.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> evidently your husband wears the panties in your family.
> 
> I 'm not a control freak as you state, you just can't stand for someone to speak their mind where it's not agreeing to yours. you self righteous women have called me names ,brought my wife into your crap, who you don't even know and then you insinuate behavior between me and my puppy.I think now I will join the other ladies that are tired of all yall's bs .


Did we really cover all that ground in less than twenty-four hours? My, how time flies...

Don't let the door bump you on the way out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> who are you calling Mr. brain dead?why do you so called adults revert to name calling? I thought children did that.


karverr
now start treating women as adults with independent minds, not in need of supervision from guys like you and you are taking a step towards the 21st Century. We are quite aware of maturity and childishness and respond in kind.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> now start treating women as adults with independent minds, not in need of supervision from guys like you and you are taking a step towards the 21st Century. We are quite aware of maturity and childishness and respond in kind.


No use, Huck--he just surfaced in FF. From modern America to 17th century Salem in the blink of an eye!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> behind the scenes he is most likely a real wimp. That is how is usually goes with such a loud mouth. Glad that he exposes himself.


I hope he doesn't expose himself to me! :shock: :shock: Could it be the return of inkydinkywinkyman?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope he doesn't expose himself to me! :shock: :shock: Could it be the return of inkydinkywinkyman?


Smooch, how are ya, Empress BP?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Please translate :


Looks like Greek to me!
Wasn't the Bible written in Aramaic?
OK, I'll look it up before anyone jumps all over me!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are partly right. The Old Testament was written in Aramaic (Hebrew). The New Testament was written in Greek.


Just looked it up, but thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Please translate :


The original language of the Bible is Hebrew. I won't embarrass you by asking you to read a page of Hebrew. It's enough that you embarrassed yourself.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-207934-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

